# Churches in Europe



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Churches in Europe​

*Rules*


Post max. 4 photos per post.

Try not to post pics sized at 1600px or higher, only if they are high quality or the photo is a panorama.



This is not a rule, but I will try to post photos of churches less known. :cheers:






*thread Churches in Europe (July 23rd, 2014 - September 10th, 2019)*



*Albania*: Shkodër Cathedral, St Paul's Cathedral, Tirana

*Andorra*: Church of Santa Coloma d'Andorra, Chapel of Meritxell

*Austria*: Saint Barbara church, Bärnbach, St. Francis of Assisi Church, Vienna, Karlskirche, Vienna - 1, 2, Two churches in Hainburg an der Donau, Salzburg Cathedral , Innsbruck Cathedral, Church of Saint George, Pürgg, Mariazell Basilica, Melk Abbey, Mariazell Basilica, St. Stephen's Cathedral, Vienna, Schottenkirche, Vienna, Dominican Church, Vienna, Franciscan Church, Graz, Franciscan Church, Vienna, Hofkirche, Innsbruck, Herz-Jesu-Kirche, Graz, Peterskirche, Vienna, Mondsee Abbey, Mariatrost Basilica, Graz

*Belarus*: Orthodox church of Haradzišèa, Cathedral of Saint Virgin Mary, Minsk, Saint Sophia Cathedral, Polotsk, St. Francis Xavier Cathedral, Grodno

*Belgium*: St. Rumbold's Cathedral, Mechelen, Holy Family Church, Witgoor, The St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral in Brussels, Church of Our Lady, Bruges, Saint Nicholas' Church, Ghent - 1 2, 3, Tournai Cathedral, Basilica of Our Lady of Scherpenheuvel, The Collegiate Church of Our Lady, Dinant, Basilica of the Holy Blood, Bruges, Val-Dieu Abbey, Aubel, Onze-Lieve-Vrouw ten Troost, Vilvoorde, Saint Nicolas' Church, Ghent (dead photo link), Saint Martin's Church, Kortrijk, Basilica of the Sacred Heart, Brussels, St. Nicholas parish church, Raeren

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*: Franciscan monastery in Kraljeva Sutjeska, The parish church of Saint James, Medjugorje, Sacred Heart Cathedral, Sarajevo, Serbian Orthodox Cathedral, Sarajevo, Old Church of St. Nicholas, Javorani, 2 Cathedrals of Banja Luka

*Bulgaria*: Shipka Memorial Church, Church of Saints Peter and Paul, Veliko Tarnovo, Dormition of the Mother of God Cathedral, Varna, St Nedelya Church, Sofia, Bachkovo Monastery, Church of St Constantine and Helena, Plovdiv, Monastery of Saint Ivan of Rila

*Croatia*: Belec church, St. Mark's Church - Zagreb, Zagreb Cathedral, Split Cathedral, Church in Marija Bistrica, Cathedral in Ðakovo, Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Lepoglava, Church of the Assumption in Varaždin, Cathedral of Saint Jakova, Šibenik, Church of St. Jerome, Štrigova, The Shrine of Our Lady of Trsat, Rijeka - 1, 2, Cathedral of the Assumption of Dubrovnik, Church of St Blaise, Dubrovnik, Cathedral of St. Lawrence, Trogir, Krk Cathedral, The Parish church and the Franciscan Monastery of St. Nicholas, Cakovec, St. Catherine's Church, Zagreb, Church of the Holy Trinity in Otoccu, Church in Pakrac, Church of Sts. Barbara, Sibenik, Euphrasian Basilica, Porec, Church of Ludbreg, Church of the Holy Cross, Nin, St. John's Church - Radovan, Church of St. Anthony of Padua, Čakovec, Church of the Assumption in Crikvenica, The church and monastery of St. Paul - Visovac, Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary - Pula, Aljmaš Assumption of MaryCatholic church, Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Solin, Church of St. Donatus - Zadar, Zadar Cathedral St. Anastasia, Church of St. Mary in Zadar, Church of Saint Michael - Osijek, Osijek Co-cathedral, Cathedral Saint Teresa of Ávila - Požega, Chapel St. Barbara, Velika Mlaka - Zagreb, Church St. Lawrence - Požega, Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary - Biškupec, Varaždin - 1, 2(interior), Bjelovar Cathedral, Križevci Cathedral, Makarska Co-cathedral, Cathedral of St. Stephen in Hvar, Church of the Assumption of Mary, Pag, Rijeka Cathedral, Church of Saints Philip and James, Vukovar, Church of Saints Cosmas and Damian, Lastovo, St. Katarina Church, Nijemci, St. Saviour Church, Dubrovnik, Sisak Cathedral, Church St. Roch's, Virovitica, Church of St. Mark the Evangelist, Vinica, Parish church of St. Peter the Apostle, Ivanić Grad

*Cyprus*: Church of Saint Lazarus, Larnaca, Antiphonitis, Machairas Monastery

*Czech Republic*: St. Barbara's Church, Kutná Hora - 1 2, Sedlec Ossuary , Cathedral of St. Peter and Paul, Brno, Orthodox Church of St. Gorazd, Olomouc, Church of Saint Michael, Olomouc, Church of St. James ,Brno, Church of the Assumption and St. Mary Magdalene - Chlum Svaté Maří, St. Vitus Cathedral, Prague, Church of St. James the Greater - Prague, Strahov Monastery - Prague, Church of Our Lady before Týn, Prague, Břevnov Monastery, Prague, St. Procopius Basilica in Třebíč, Church of Saint Maurice, Olomouc, Church of Saint Wenceslas Vršovice, Prague, Church of Our Lady Victorious, Prague, Basilica of the Assumption of Our Lady, Prague, St. Stephen's Church, Prague

*Denmark*: Marble church(Frederik's Church), Copenhagen, Some churches in Denmark, Grundtvig's Church, Copenhagen - 1, 2, Bagsværd Church, Copenhagen, Damsholte Church, Aarhus Cathedral, St. Ansgar's Cathedral of Copenhagen, St Martin's Church, Randers

*Estonia*: Alexander Nevsky Orthodox Cathedral, Tallinn, Pühtitsa Convent, Two churches is Pärnu, Karja Church, Linnaka, Cathedral of Saint Mary the Virgin, Tallinn

*Finland*: Uspenski Orthodox Cathedral, Helsinki, Petäjävesi Old Church, Two churches in Jyväskylä, Tyrvään Pyhän Olavin Church, Sastamala, Pyhän Marian Church, Sastamala, Karkku Church, Sastamala, Kerimäki Church, Lakeuden Risti Church, Seinäjoki, John's church (1888–1891), Helsinki, St. Henry's Ecumenical Art Chapel, Turku

*France*: Saint-Pierre Abbey, Hautvillers, Royal Monastery of Brou, Bourg-en-Bresse, Amiens Cathedral, Saint-Austremoine church of Issoire, The Basilica of our Lady of the Rosary, Lourdes, Basilica of St Michael, Menton, Priory of Thierenbach ,Jungholtz, Avignon Cathedral, Basilica of St. Nazaire and St. Celse, Carcassonne, Church of Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Basilica of Mary Magdalene, Saint-Maximin-la Sainte-Baume, Collegiate church of Saint Bernard, Romans-sur-Isere, Eglise du bourg, Laives, Chapelle de Lenoux, Laives, Eglise Fortifiée de Villeneuve de Mézin, Notre Dame de Paris - 1, 2 (first picture), Basilica of Saint Denis, Paris, Saint Paul and Saint Louis, Paris, Notre Dame de Caudebec-en-Caux, Church of Saint-Roch of Paris, Fortified church of of St. Martin, Vigneux-Hocquet, Saint Etienne le Vieux, Caen, Basilica of St. Martin, Tours, Église Notre-Dame d'Aubenton, Saint-Catherine's Church, Honfleur, St Theobald's Church, Thann, St. Joseph's Church, Le Havre, St-Gervais-et-St-Protais church of Ozenay, Église aint Pardoux, Gimel-les-Cascades, Notre-Dame cathedral, Saint-Omer, Basilica of Mary Magdalene, Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume, The holy cave of Mary Magdalene, La Sainte-Baume, St. Vincent Cathedral, Mâcon, Cathédrale Saint Alain, Lavaur, Basilica of Notre-Dame de Brebières, Albert, Saint-Chapelle, Paris, Église Saint-Rémy de Marly-Gomont, Église Saint-Nicolas d'Englancourt, Église Notre-Dame de Vervins, Church of Saint-Martin, Mers-les-Bains, Mont Saint Michel Abbey, Église Saint-Médard - Paris, Chartres Cathedral, Imperial Abbey of Murbach, Notre-Dame, Les Andelys, Notre-Dame de Senlis, Saint-Roch, Paris, Notre-Dame de Vernon, Mende Cathedral, Cathedral of Notre-Dame of Laon, Cathedral of Notre-Dame of Noyon, Basilique Saint-Quentin, Limoges Cathedral, The Cathedral of Saint Peter of Beauvais, Soissons Cathedral Basilica, The Cathedral Basilica of Our Lady of Amiens, Lodève Cathedral, Strasbourg Cathedral, Basilica of St. Pius X, Lourdes, Church of Saint-François-des-Cordeliers, Nancy, Nancy Cathedral, Albi Cathedral, Saint Nicholas fortified church in Signy-le-Petit, Église Saint-Philippe et Saint-Jacques, Lentilles, Church of Saint-Laurent in Paris, Basilica of Notre-Dame de Fourvière, Lyon, St. Peter and St. Paul's Church, Wissembourg, Saint-Maurice, Lille, Entrevaux Cathedral, Bourges Cathedral, Church of Saint-Agricol, Avignon,Collegiate Church Saint-Didier, Avignon, Lille Cathedral, Metz Cathedral, Bayeux Cathedral, Church of Our Lady of the Visitation, Besse, Notre-Dame-des-Miracles basilica, Mauriac

*Georgia*: New Athos, Church of the Assumption, Ananuri, Alaverdi Monastery, Bagrati Cathedral, Kutaisi, Svetitskhoveli Cathedral, Mtskheta, Holy Trinity Cathedral of Tbilisi, Cathedral of Saint Nicholas Ermoupolis, Syros, Katskhi Monastery, Samtavisi Cathedral

*Germany*: Catholic Church of Our Lady, Oberwesel, Pilgrimage Church of Wies, Steingaden - 1, 2, Assumption of Mary Catholic church, Dießen am Ammersee, Cologne Cathedral - 1 2, 3, Gustav Adolf Stave Church, Goslar, Marktkirche, Clausthal-Zellerfeld, Basilica of the Fourteen Holy Helpers, Bad Staffelstein, Asamkirche, Munich, Würzburg Cathedral, Speyer Cathedral, Saint George Church, Hockenheim, Ulmer Münster, Oberammergau Church, Bavaria, Friedrichswerdersche Kirche, Berlin, Filialkirche St. Maria im Wald, Waldhäuser, The Churches of Peace, Swidnica, Neumünster of Würzburg, Marienkapelle, Würzburg, Jesuit Church of Mannheim, Church of St Peter in Mainz, Ettal Abbey, St Martin's Kirche, Memmingen, Greek Orthodox Church, Esslingen am Neckar, Basilica of St. Castor, Koblenz, The church of St. Johannis, Ansbach, St. Peter and St. Paul's Church, Detwang, St. Maria Königin, Köln, St. Fronleichnam, Aachen, St. Michael's Church - Hildesheim, St. Michael's Church - Fulda, Fulda Cathedral (Christ the Saviour), St. John's Church, Stuttgart, Cathedral of Trier, Church St. Nicholas, Zwiesel, Church of St. Stephan, Lindau, Brunswick Cathedral, Braunschweig, Monastery Speinshart, Oberpfalz, Munich Frauenkirche, Predigerkirche Erfurt, Holy Cross Church, Neuenwalde, Parish church of St. Georg, Bichl, St. Michael's Church, Hamburg, St. Mary's Church, Lübeck, Frankfurt Cathedral, Saint Justin's Church, Frankfurt-Höchst, Regensburg Cathedral, Bamberg Cathedral, Church St. Andreas, Karlstadt , Karlstadt am Main, Gößweinstein Basilika - 1, 2, Parochial church in Langenburg, St. Peter and Paul Church, Mittenwald, Basilika Vierzehnheiligen, Hofkirche, Neuburg on the Danube

*Greece*: The Orthodox Cathedral of Chania, St George church in Draina, Panagia Ekatontapiliani, Parikia, Agios Minas Cathedral, Heraklion, Church of the Acheiropoietos, Thessaloniki, The New Archangels Church in Mesta, Chios, Hagios Demetrios, Thessaloniki, Arkadi Monastery, island of Crete, Saint Therapon church, Mytilene, ******, Metropolitan Cathedral of Athens

*Hungary*: Roman-Catholic church of Zalaszántó, Matthias Church, Budapest, Arpadian age church in Cserkút, Reformed church of Vizsoly, Esztergom Basilica, St. George church of Ják, St. Stephen's Basilica in Budapest - 1, 2, Votive Church of Szeged, ''Assumption of Mary'' church of Csongrád, Annunciation church of Türje, Church in Nógrádsáp, Serbian Orthodox church of Grábóc, Dominican Monastery of Vasvár, Basilica of St. John, Eger, St. George Serbian Orthodox Church, Pomáz , Holy Spirit church in Hévíz, Matthias Church, Budapest, St. Michael's Cathedral, Veszprém, Sts. Peter and Paul Cathedral, Pécs

*Iceland*: Akureyri Lutheran church, Víðimýrarkirkja, Hallgrímskirkja, Reykjavík, Some churches in the Snæfellsnes peninsula, Stykkishólmskirkja, Ólafsvíkurkirkja, Some churches in Iceland, Þingeyrarkirkja, Skeggjastaðakirkja (1845), Grundarfjarðarkirkja (1966), Christ the King Cathedral, Reykjavík

*Ireland*: St Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin, St Colman's Cathedral, Cobh, Knock basilica, Holy Trinity Church, Cork, Cathedral of Christ the King, Mullingar

*Italy*: Cathedral of Saint George the Martyr, Ferrara, Basilica di San Miniato al Monte, Florence, Basilica of Our Lady Help of Christians, Turin, Santuario della Madonna del Frassino, Peschiera del Garda, Three former Churchs in Rome, ''St. Nicholas'' Basilica of Noto, Santa Maria sopra Minerva, Rome, Church of Saint Martin Bishop Burano, Siena, Cathedral Holy Mary - 1, 2, 3, Archbasilica of St. John Lateran, Rome, Church of St. John the Baptist, Monterosso al Mare , Church of San Pantalon, Venice, Palermo Cathedral, Cappella Palatina, Palermo, Jubilee Church, Rome, St. Paul church of Foligno, Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini - Rome, Capuchin Crypt in Rome, Basilica of San Vitale - Ravenna, San Caio a Termini, Rome (destroyed at the end of XX Century), Cathedral of St. John the Baptist's (The Chapel of the Holy Shroud) - Turin, Basilica of Superga, Church Santa Cristina - Turin, Church of San Lorenzo - Turin, The Church of the Visitation - Turin, Basilica of San Francesco d'Assisi, Crypt - Basilica of San Francesco d'Assisi, Basilica of Sant' Apollinare Nuovo in Ravenna, Basilica of Santa Maria in Ara Coeli, Rome, Sant'Ignazio Church, Rome, Padre Pio Pilgrimage Church, San Giovanni Rotondo, Church of Our Lady of Grace, San Giovanni Rotondo, Church of San Pio of Pietrelcina, the Sanctuary "Santa Maria delle Grazie", Basilica of San Petronio, Bologna, Santa Maria del Carmine, Milan, Santa Maria in Strada, Monza, Church of St Job, Venice, Santa Maria della Passione, Milan, Ostuni Cathedral, Monza Cathedral, Sarzana Cathedral, Santa Maria Formosa, Venice, Santo Spirito, Florence, Santa Maria del Sasso, Bibbiena, Perugia Cathedral, Frascati Cathedral, Santo Spirito, Siena, Enna Cathedral, Church of "Sant'Agata al Collegio", Caltanissetta, Basilica of Santa Maria delle Grazie, Cortemaggiore, San Giovanni Evangelista, Venice, Cesena Cathedral, Santa Croce in Fossabanda, Pisa, Santa Maria Assunta Cathedral, Brixen, Cathedral of Bolzano

*Bailiwick of Jersey*: St Brelade's Church

*Latvia*: Basilica of the Assumption, Aglona, Transfiguration of Christ Orthodox Church, Limbaži, Evangelical Lutheran cathedral of Riga, Grebenstchikov House of Prayer, Riga

*Liechtenstein*: Cathedral of St. Florin, Vaduz

*Lithuania*: Telšiai Cathedral, Our Lady of Šiluva - Šiluva, Church of St. Casimir - Vilnius, Kaunas Cathedral Basilica, Church of St. Anne, Vilnius, Church of St. Peter and St. Paul, Vilnius, The Chapel of the Gate of Dawn in Vilnius, Cathedral of St. Anthony of Padua in Telšiai, Orthodox Church of the Holy Spirit, Vilnius

*Luxembourg*: Saint Michael's Church, Luxembourg, Notre-Dame Cathedral, Luxembourg

*Republic of Macedonia*: Saint Panteleimon monastery, Ohrid - 1, 2, Osogovo Monastery - 1, 2, St. Cyril and Methodius, Strumica, St. Nikita church, near Skopje, St. Demetrius church of Arbinovo, Kalishta Monastery, Struga, St. Petka church, Prilep, Church of Holy Trinity in Radovish, Marko's Monastery, Skopje, St. Andrea, Matka, Church of St. Panteleimon, Gorno Nerezi, Saint Sophia, Ohrid, Saint Naum, near Ohrid, Saint Jovan Bigorski, St. Petka in Velgošti, St. George, Staro Nagoricane, The Church of Saint Clement of Ohrid in Skopje, The Church of Saint Leontius in Vodoca, The church of the Saint Archangels Michael and Gabriel in Lesnovo, St. Athanasius of Alexandria, Lešok, Church of St. George, Kurbinovo, Nativity of Mary, Skopje, Treskavec Monastery, Mount Zlatovrv, Holy Mother of God Perybleptos, Ohrid, Church of the Ascension of Jesus, Skopje, Saint Nicolas, Kruševo, Assumption of Mary, Matka, Catholic church "Sacred Heart of Jesus", Skopje, Our Lady of Sinj, Ss. Constantine and Helena, Ohrid, Saint John the Forerunner, Slepche, Holly Mother of God, Zaum, Ohrid lake, St. Archangel Michael, Prilep, St. George in Rajchica, Saint Martyr George, Lazaropole, St. Petka, Kavadarci, St. Nicholas, Psacha, St. Demetrius, Bitola, Holy Mother of God, Bitola, St. Stephen in the village of Konche, Monastery Holy Mother of God near the village of Matejche, 

*Malta*: Rotunda of St Marija Assunta, Mosta, St. John's Co-Cathedral, Valletta, St. Paul's Cathedral, Mdina, Basilica of Our Lady of Mount Carmel, Valletta, Ta' Pinu, the island of Gozo, St Helen's Basilica, Birkirkara, Parish Church of St George, Qormi

*Isle of Man*: St. Patrick's Church, Jurby

*Republic of Moldova*: Assumption of Our Lady Church, Căușeni, Căpriana Monastery, Japca Monastery

*Montenegro*: Our Lady of Remedy, Kotor, Church of the Holy Heart of Jesus, Podgorica, Saint Nicholas, Perast, Kotor Cathedral, Cathedral of the Resurrection of Christ, Podgorica

*Monaco*: St. Nicholas Cathedral

*Netherlands*: Church of Oudeschild, Der Aa-kerk, Groningen, Basilica of Saint Servatius, Maastricht, Westerkerk, Amsterdam, Cathedral of St Bavo, Haarlem, Grote Kerk, Haarlem, St. Nicolas church, Oost-Vlieland, St. Christopher's Cathedral, Roermond, Munsterkerk, Roermond, De Krijtberg Kerk, Amsterdam, Basilica of St. Nicholas, Amsterdam, St. John's Cathedral, 's-Hertogenbosch, Church of St. Lawrence, Heemskerk, Basilica of Our Lady, Maastricht

*Norway*: Oslo Cathedral, Geiranger Church, Hommelvik kirke, Alstahaug church, Holmenkollen Kapelle Oslo, Ringebu Stave Church, Lom Stave Church, Gudbrandsdal, Urnes Stave Church, Kaupanger Stave Church, Dønnes Church, Some churches in Norway (4)

*Poland*: Bydgoszcz Cathedral - 1, 2, Orthodox church of Puch³y, St. Mary's Church, Gdañsk, Church in Jachówka, Church of Wadowice, Jerónimos Monastery, St. Mary's Basilica, Kraków, Church in Warsaw, St Joseph's church, Kraków, Corpus Christi Basilica, Kraków, Greek-Catholic church of Łopienka, Leżajsk Monastery, Skull Chapel - Czermna, Vang stave church, Church of the Assumption of Our Blessed Mary, Lodz, Archcathedral Basilica of St. Peter and St. Paul, Poznań, Fara Church, Poznan, Wrocław Cathedral, Jasna Góra Monastery, Częstochowa, St. Anne's Church, Biała Podlaska, Church of the Visitation of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Warsaw, St. John's Archcathedral, Warsaw, Chapel of Saint Kinga, Wieliczka, St. Paraskevi Church, Kwiatoń, 4 Wooden churches in Poland, Collegiate Basilica of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Pułtusk, Church of St. Anthony of Padua in Warsaw, Toruń Cathedral, Bialystok Cathedral, St. John the Baptist Cathedral, Lublin

*Portugal*: The Sanctuary of Fátima, Basilica of Our Lady and St. Anthony, Mafra - 1, 2, Church of Nossa Senhora da Nazaré, Convent of Carmo, Lisbon, Church of Santa Maria Lisbon, Catedral de São Domingos, Aveiro, Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga - 1, 2 , Monastery Santa Maria - Alcobaça - 1, 2, Basilica of Estrela, Lisbon, Cathedral of Évora, Basilica of Mafra National Palace, Batalha Monastery, Saint Engrácia, National Pantheon, Lisbon, Church of St. Francis - Évora, Chapel of Bones - Évora, Carmelite church Nossa Senhora do Carmo - Faro, Chapel of Bones - Faro, Cathedral of Faro, The Sanctuary of Fátima, Parish Church of Antas (V.N. Famalicão), Jerónimos Monastery of Lisbon, Church of São Francisco, Porto, Igreja da Madalena, Lisbon

*Romania*: St. Emeric Church, Ghelința, Wooden church of Rogoz, Stavropoleos Monastery, Bucharest, Anthony of Padua Catholic church in Dej, Orthodox Cathedral of Cluj-Napoca, Nicula - St. Parascheva Orthodox church, "The Immaculate Conception" Roman-Catholic Church, Orșova, St. Michael's Church, Cluj-Napoca, Golia Monastery, Iași, ''Assumption of Mary'' Basilica, Oradea, St. George church, Voroneț Monastery, "Holy Trinity" church, Cozia Monastery, Wooden church of Bogdan Vodă, Sihla Monastery, Kretzulescu Church, Bucharest, Saint Parascheva Church, Desești, Italian Church, Bucharest, Saint Barabara church, Cavnic / Kapnikbánya, Fortified church of Hărman

*Russia*: Dormition Cathedral, Moscow - 1, 2, Saint Isaac's Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, The Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Nativity of the Virgin Cathedral, Suzdal, St Pope Clement's Church, Moscow & St Pope Clement's Church, Pskov, Сhurch of the Nativity and Intercession, Pskov, Sts. Peter and Paul Church, Pskov, Church of the Intercession on the Nerl, Vladimir region, Church of the Nativity of the Theotokos,Vladimir, Church dedicated to the Deposition of the Virgin's Robe, Vladimir, Churches in Novgorod - 1 (4 churches), 2 (4 churches), 3 (2 churches), Churches in Saint Petersburg (4 churches), Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception, Moscow, Churches in Moscow Oblast (3 churches), Churches in Russia (3 churches), New Jerusalem Monastery, Saviour's Cave Monastery, Cathedral of the Archangel, Moscow, Cathedral of the Annunciation, Moscow, Ivan the Great Bell Tower, Moscow, Saint Basil's Cathedral, Moscow, Valaam Monastery

*San Marino*: Basilica di San Marino

*Serbia*: Deèani Monastery, Poganovo Monastery, Studenica Monastery - 1, 2, Oplenac Church, Temple of St. Sava - Belgrade, Orthodox church of St. Sava in Kragujevac, Kuveždin monastery, Subotica Cathedral

*Slovakia*: Church of St. Elisabeth, Bratislava ,Saint Nicholas wooden church, Zboj, Capuchin Church and Monastery, Bratislava, Basilica of Our Lady of Sorrows, Šaštín-Stráže, Nové Zámky Roman Catholic Church, Church St. Andrew's - Ružomberok, Saint Nicholas Concathedral, Prešov, St. Martin's Cathedral, Bratislava, Calvary Banská Štiavnica

*Slovenia*: Ljubljana Cathedral, Visitation church, Ponikve, Tolmin, Basilica of St. Vitus - of the Virgin Mary in Brezje, St. George's Church, Ptuj, St. George's Parish Church, Piran, Maribor Cathedral, Basilica of Our Mother of Mercy, Maribor, Franciscan Church of the Annunciation, Ljubljana, St. Nicholas's Cathedral, Novo Mesto

*Spain*: Monastery of Saint Jerome, Granada - 1 , 2 , Santa Cristina de Lena, Guadix Cathedral, Granada, Santa María of Carmona, Seville, Iglesia del Divino Salvador, Seville, Cathedral of the Incarnation, Granada, Santa María la Real de La Almudena, Madrid, Santa Maria de Montserrat, Catalonia, Cathedral of Saint Mary of Toledo, Segovia Cathedral, Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar, Zaragoza, Sagrada Família, Barcelona, Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor, Ronda, Church of San Manuel y San Benito, Madrid, Church of Santa Monica, Madrid, Cádiz Cathedral, Royal Monastery of Santa María de Guadalupe, Sacra Capilla del Salvador del Mundo, Úbeda, Monasterio de San Juan de la Peña, Santa Cruz de la Serós, Mosteiro de San Xulian, Samos, Jerez de la Frontera Cathedral, Collegiate Basilica of Xàtiva, Església de Sant Jaume i Santa Anna, Benidorm, Mare de Déu de l'Assumpció Guadalest, Segorbe Cathedral, Bilbao Cathedral, San Antonio Church, Cádiz, Mayor Church of San Fernando town, La Merced, Burgos, Burgos Cathedral, Palma Cathedral, Mallorca, Catedral Almudena in Madrid & The cathedral of Salamanca, San Juan Bautista, Vélez-Málaga, Barbastro Cathedral, St. Mary Basilica in Elche, Monastery of Santa María Magdalena in Novelda, San Nicolás de Bari, Burgos, New Cathedral of Salamanca, The Cathedral of Saint Mary of the See, Seville, León Cathedral - 1, 2, La Vera Cruz church, Segovia, San Juan de los Caballeros church, Segovia, San Martín church, Segovia, San Lorenzo church, Segovia, Abbey of Santa María la Real de Las Huelgas, Burgos, Cathedral of the Saviour, Ávila

*Sweden*: Lutheran churches in Gothenburg, Old Ragunda church, St. John's Church, Malmö, Luleå Cathedral, Some Swedish churches, Klara Church, Stockholm, Storkyrkan, Stockholm, Sankt Petri Church, Malmö, 8 Churches in Sweden, Katarina kyrka, Stockholm

*Switzerland*: Jesuit Church, Luzern, Neuchâtel: Notre Dame, Abbey of Saint Gall, Cathedral of St. Nicholas, Fribourg, Cathedral of Notre Dame of Lausanne, Disentis Abbey, Valère Basilica, Sion, Church of Santa Maria del Sasso, Morcote, Schloss Spiez Church

*United Kingdom*: 

England - Salisbury Cathedral - 1 2, St Martin's Church, Ancaster , King's College Chapel, Cambridge, Ripon Cathedral, St Peter's Church, Heysham, Great Malvern Priory, College chapel, Oxford, Chichester Cathedral, Canterbury Cathedral, Lichfield Cathedral, Hexham Abbey, Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral, Lincoln Cathedral, Church of St Clare, Liverpool, Church of the Holy Trinity, Long Sutton, Church of St Barnabas, Queen Camel, St Mary Magdalene's Church, Launceston, Ely Cathedral - 1, 2(second picture), St Nicholas, Bristol, Wells Cathedral, Norwich Cathedral, Liverpool Cathedral, 360 Degree Manchester Cathedral (Video), St Augustine's Church, Hedon, East Yorkshire, All Saints Church, Kingston upon Thames, London, Arundel Cathedral, Gloucester Cathedral, Church of St Peter and St Paul, Coleshill

Northern Ireland - St Patrick's Cathedral, Armagh, Seagoe Parish Church, Portadown

Scotland - Glasgow Cathedral - 1, 2, Kilmore Church, Dervaig, St. Magnus Cathedral, Kirkwall

*Turkey*: Hagia Sophia - Istanbul

*Ukraine*: St. Basil's church, Ovruch, Kiev Pechersk Lavra - 1, 2, 3, St Andrew's Church, Kiev - 1, 2, 3, Armenian Cathedral of Lviv, Saints Peter and Paul Jesuit church, Lviv, Holy Trinity Church, Zhovkva, St. George's Church, Drohobych, Greek Catholic Cathedral, Uzhhorod, St. Nicholas Roman Catholic Cathedral, Kiev - 1, 2, St Volodymyr's Cathedral, Kiev, Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Kiev, Saint Sophia Cathedral, Kiev, St. George's Cathedral, Kiev, Cathedral of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Kozelets

*Vatican*: St. Peter's Basilica, The Sistine Chapel, Sant'Anna dei Palafrenieri






*similar threads on General Photography*: Modern Churches around the World, Churches and Monasteries of Russia, Orthodox churches, monasteryes & fresco's - Max 4 photos per post, Gothic/Gothic revival churches - one photo per post, " Churches and Cathedrals Of The World ", - Places of worship around the world -, Medieval Serbian-Orthodox churches of Serbia, Montenegro, Srpska & rest Balkan - one by one


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of St. Elisabeth, Bratislava, Slovakia​



The Church of St. Elizabeth commonly known as Blue Church is a Hungarian Secessionist Catholic church located in the eastern part of the Old Town in Bratislava, Slovakia.​The one-nave church was built in 1907-1908, four years after the plans of Ödön Lechner to build a church in the Hungarian Art Nouveau style.​


Hungarian Art Nouveau (17) - St Elizabeth (The Blue) Church in Bratislava by Istvan, on Flickr




The "Blue Church" of Bratislava, Slovakia by Hazboy, on Flickr




Iglesia azul de Bratislava by www.mazintosh.es + 800.000 Views, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Akureyri Lutheran church, Iceland​


Located in the centre of the city, and towering above the city on a hill, it was designed by Guðjón Samúelsson, and completed in 1940.
Akureyrarkirkja contains a notably large 3200-pipe organ, a unique interpretation of the crucifixion and a suspended ship hanging from the ceiling which reflects an old Nordic tradition of giving offerings for the protection of loved ones at sea.​


Glowing Church by Dyker_The_Horse, on Flickr




church by zophonias, on Flickr




the church at Akureyri by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr




Akuryrarkirkja - Lutheran Church of Akureyri by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Assumption of Our Lady Church, Căuşeni, Republic of Moldova​


The 17th century Assumption of Our Lady Church is the oldest surviving building in the town. It is set more than 3 feet (0.91 m) below ground level and preserves the only medieval fresco in the Republic of Moldova.
Executed 1763 by Walachian painters (Stanciul Radu and Voicul) in a late Byzantine-Romanian style, the interiors feature religious scenes and iconography in vibrant reds, gold, and blues.​









VargaA - wikimedia











turism.gov.md​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ The church in Căușeni was so low because was in Southern Bessarabia and was built during the period when the area was Ottoman possession. According to Ottoman rules, churches shouldn't not be taller than a man on a horse.

This is how churches in Bulgaria built during that period look, as well as in other Balkan countries.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Orthodox Cathedral of Chania, Greece​



The construction of the church was completed in 1860 in the style of a three aisle Basilica.
On the northeast side of the temple there is the high bell-tower.
The church features three aisles with the central one dedicated to the Virgin Mary (celebrated on November 21st), the north aisle one dedicated to Saint Nicholas and the southern one to the Three Hierarchs.​


church of St Nicholas, Chania by DubeFranz, on Flickr











Lapplaender on wikimedia



Iconostasis by pietroizzo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Uspenski Orthodox Cathedral, Helsinki​



It is dedicated to the Dormition of the Theotokos (the Virgin Mary). Its name comes from the Old Church Slavonic word uspenie, which denotes the Dormition. 
Designed by the Russian architect Aleksey Gornostayev (1808–1862). The cathedral was built after his death in 1862–1868.​


Uspenski cathedral by MPeti, on Flickr




Uspenski Cathedral by catb -, on Flickr




The Iconostasis of the Uspenski Cathedral. by john a d willis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Barbara church, Bärnbach, Austria​


The parish church was built in 1948-1950 according to the plans of architect Karl Farewell built as a post-war church in a strict style. In 1987, the transformation began by Hundertwasser, in which by roundish formations at the corners of the building whose previous style was broken. Ornate mosaics from ceramic and different colored plaster surfaces and a colorful framed tile roof with gilded roof domes and also gilded onion dome formed essential elements of transformation.​


Hundertwasserkirche by träum auf deutsch, on Flickr



Stadtpfarrkirche St. Barbara by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Hundertwasser-Kirche St. Barbara - Bärnbach by Mirada., on Flickr




Bärnbach - IMG_5546ax by berndkru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Nicholas wooden church, Zboj, Slovakia​



The church of the Byzantine-Slavonic rite was built in 1766.
The three segment timber structure in Zboj, eastern Slovakia was built on a stone foundation. The Sanctuary with its polygonal shape is covered with pyramid timbers. It is lighted from three sides through small windows, cut out in the timber structure. The shingle roof is in the form of dome. A small tower in the form of tabernacle ends with a top in the form of onion.
Its Rococo iconostas from 1766 is one of the best preserved in Slovakia. Some icons (St Nicolas, Crucifixion) are from the 17th century.​


wooden church at Zboj by ika6_, on Flickr




entrance by ika6_, on Flickr




iconostas by ika6_, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bydgoszcz Cathedral, Poland​


Parts of the building date back to middle of the 15th century, and the exterior is worthy of more plaudits than many comparable churches, but what really sets this church apart from the rest is its glorious interior.
Painted between 1922 and 1925 by Henryk Jackowski, the polychrome masterpiece has its roots in the modernist ideas of the Młoda Polska (Young Poland) art movement, who aimed to present a truly Polish vision of the world and who did a truly remarkable job of it here.​









Pit1233 on wikimedia




Bydgoszcz - Roman Catholic church of St. Marcin and Mikołaj (The Parish Church) by Peter2222, on Flickr




mark_hoogslag_Bydgoszcz by Polologia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Basil's church, Ovruch, Ukraine​


Basil’s Church is the oldest church of the city. The exact date of construction is 1190. The church was built by the orders of Prince Rurik Rostislavovich.
In 1321 Lithuanian troops almost completely destroyed the building. It lay in ruins nearly 600 years, until 1909, until it was restored by architect A. Shchusev, honored for his work title of Academician. The paintings in the temple are by a famous artist Kuzma Petrov-Vodkin. After centuries preserved some old Kievan Rus frescoes. After the reconstruction the place turned into a temple complex: near the church appeared Vasilevsky Holy Monastery (cells and the bell tower). In 1990, the complex has emerged massive granite cross.​


Ukraine, Ovruch. by lights2008, on Flickr




Ukraine, Ovruch. by lights2008, on Flickr




Ukraine, Ovruch. by lights2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Salisbury Cathedral, England










Photo by: Kellen Venske via Images of the UK









Reflections Salisbury Cathedral by iwillbehomesoon via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint-Pierre Abbey, Hautvillers, France​


*The Church of St. Sindulphe*​


Hautvillers abbaye by champagne.ardenne, on Flickr




Hautvillers, abbatiale by fulupik, on Flickr




Hautvillers, abbatiale by fulupik, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Catholic Church of Our Lady, Oberwesel, Germany​


Catholic Church of Our Lady (Pfarrkirche Liebfrauen), – one-naved aisleless church with five-eighths quire and ridge turret, latter half of the 14th century​


Oberwesel Church by barnyz, on Flickr




Oberwesel, St. Martin interior by barnyz, on Flickr




Oberwesel Church Interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new thread about churches of Europe kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rotunda of St Marija Assunta, Mosta, Malta​


Built in the 19th century (Construction began in May 1833 and was completed in the 1860s and it was officialy consacrated on 15 of October 1871) on the site of a previous church, it was designed by the Maltese architect Giorgio Grognet de Vassé. Its dome is among the largest in the world, with an internal diameter of 37.2 metres (122 ft); the rotunda walls are 9.1 metres (30 ft) thick (necessary to support the weight of the dome). The rotunda dome is the third-largest church dome in Europe and the ninth largest in the world.​


Mosta Dome, Malta by Annie381, on Flickr




Mosta Dome Interior by moragcasey, on Flickr




Mosta Dome by albireo2006, on Flickr




Mosta Altar. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visoki Dečani, Deçan, Serbia​


The Dečani Monastery was built in the mid-14th century for the Serbian king Stefan Dečanski and is also his mausoleum.
The church has five-nave naos, a three-part iconostasis, and a three-nave parvise.Its outer walls are done in alternate layers of white and pink marble. The portals, windows, consoles, and capitals are richly decorated. Christ the Judge is shown surrounded by angels in the western part of the Church. Its twenty major cycles of fresco murals represent the largest preserved gallery of Serbian medieval art, featuring over 1000 compositions and several thousand portraits.​


Dečani Monastery, Kosovo by newmansm, on Flickr




Dečani Monastery, Kosovo by David&Bonnie, on Flickr




Dečani Monastery, Kosovo by newmansm, on Flickr




Visoki Dečani by Alisem Lechamp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shipka Memorial Church, Bulgaria​


Shipka Monastery is a Bulgarian Orthodox church built near the town of Shipka in Stara Planina between 1885 and 1902 to Antoniy Tomishko's design in the seventeenth-century Muscovite style, under the direction of architect Alexander Pomerantsev.
It is, together with the other parts of the Shipka Monument complex, dedicated to the Russian, Ukrainian and Bulgarian soldiers that died for the liberation of Bulgaria in the Russo-Turkish War, 1877-78.
The church's bell tower reaches a height of 53 m and its bells, the heaviest of which weighs 12 tons, were cast from the cartridges that were collected after the battles.​


Shipka Russian Church, Bulgaria by Azlan Putih, on Flickr




Shipka Memorial Church by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr




Relics by stanimir.stoyanov, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pop Bogdan said:


>


Finland is the only Western country that has an Orthodox (historical) minority.

Interesting to see how western rigorousness combines with Eastern mysticism.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Barbara's Church, Kutná Hora, Czech Republic​


It is one of the most famous Gothic churches in central Europe and it is a UNESCO world heritage site. St Barbara is the patron saint of miners (among others), which was highly appropriate for a town whose wealth was based entirely upon its silver mines.
Construction began in 1388, but because work on the church was interrupted several times, it was not completed until 1905.​


Chrám svaté Barbory by dphotography.ru, on Flickr




Chrám svaté Barbory - panorama by Houmr13, on Flickr




St. Barbara's Church [Chrám svaté Barbory] (1388-1905), interior #22, Kutná Hora, Czech Republic by lumierefl, on Flickr



St. Barbara Church/Chrám svaté Barbory by blythe me, blythe me not, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St Martin's Church, Ancaster, England​


St Martin’s register dates from 1722. In 1859 the nave was re-floored, refitted and repaired, under the direction of Kirk and Parry, and in 1912 the tower was restored. In 1898-99 the church organ and font were moved into the body of the church.
St Martin's accommodates 220 seated worshipers. It is built in Ancaster stone, and is of Norman, Early English and Decorated styles. It consists of a chancel, nave, north and south aisles, a west-facing tower with spire, and a south porch.
The four-bay Norman arcade on the north side of the nave is from c.1160-70. It has circular piers, with arch mouldings that become increasingly more elaborate towards the east. The three-bay south arcade is Early English with Decorated walls.​


Ancaster, Lincolnshire by Gazmando, on Flickr




Ancaster, Lincolnshire by Gazmando, on Flickr




Ancaster, Lincolnshire by Gazmando, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pilgrimage Church of Wies, Steingaden, Germany​


The Pilgrimage Church of Wies (German: Wieskirche) is an oval rococo church, designed in the late 1740s by Dominikus Zimmermann, who for the last eleven years of his life lived nearby.
Construction took place between 1745 and 1754, and the interior was decorated with frescoes and with stuccowork in the tradition of the Wessobrunner School. "Everything was done throughout the church to make the supernatural visible. Sculpture and murals combined to unleash the divine in visible form".​


Wieskirche by markus.hermenau, on Flickr




Wieskirche Trip by TrainingMotivator, on Flickr




wieskirche_06 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Assumption of Mary Catholic church, Dießen am Ammersee, Germany​



Dießen by eagle L8, on Flickr




Dießen by eagle L8, on Flickr




Powershot "Kloster Dießen" by 246-You, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Panteleimon monastery, Ohrid, Republic of Macedonia​


The monastery is believed to have been built when Saint Clement arrived in Ohrid, at the request of Boris I of Bulgaria and restored an old church. Sources say that Saint Clement was not satisfied with the size of the church and therefore built a new one over it and assigned Saint Panteleimon as its patron saint.
In the 15th century, Ottoman Turks converted the monastery into a mosque but during the beginning of the 16th century allowed ruined churches and monasteries to be restored, therefore, so was Saint Clement's monastery. The monastery was again ruined during the end of the 16th century or the beginning of the 17th century and yet another mosque, called Imaret Mosque, was erected by the Ottomans, this mosque still exists to this day.
Apart from the monastery's many reconstructions during the Ottoman empire, it has recently undergone extensive reconstruction and excavation. Reconstruction started on December 8, 2000 and the physical church was fully reconstructed by August 10, 2002.​


DSC_0150e by Ljuba Miladinović, on Flickr




DSC_0162e by Ljuba Miladinović, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Orthodox church of Puchły, Poland​



nadbuzanskie02 by FotoAndru, on Flickr




nadbuzanskie03 by FotoAndru, on Flickr




nadbuzanskie10 by FotoAndru, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kölner Dom, Köln
Cologne Cathedral, Cologne



> Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) (Latin: Ecclesia Cathedralis Sanctorum Petri et Mariae, officially Hohe Domkirche St. Petrus, English: High Cathedral of St. Peter) is a Roman Catholic church in Cologne, Germany. It is the seat of the Archbishop of Cologne and the administration of the Archdiocese of Cologne. It is a renowned monument of German Catholicism and Gothic architecture and is a World Heritage Site. It is Germany's most visited landmark, attracting an average of 20,000 people a day.
> 
> Construction of Cologne Cathedral commenced in 1248 and was halted in 1473, leaving it unfinished. Work restarted in the 19th century and was completed, to the original plan, in 1880. It is 144.5 metres (474 ft) long, 86.5 m (284 ft) wide and its towers are approximately 157 m (515 ft) tall. The cathedral is the largest Gothic church in Northern Europe and has the second-tallest spires (after Ulm Minster. See info-box below.) Its two huge spires give it the largest façade of any church in the world. The choir has the largest height to width ratio, 3.6:1, of any medieval church.
> 
> Cologne's medieval builders had planned a grand structure to house the reliquary of the Three Kings and fit its role as a place of worship for the Holy Roman Emperor. Despite having been left incomplete during the medieval period, Cologne Cathedral eventually became unified as "a masterpiece of exceptional intrinsic value" and "a powerful testimony to the strength and persistence of Christian belief in medieval and modern Europe"











Cologne Cathedral ©Köln Tourismus GmbH









Cologne Cathedral ©Köln Tourismus GmbH

via www.germany.travel


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Rotunda of St Marija Assunta, Mosta, Malta​
> 
> 
> Built in the 19th century (Construction began in May 1833 and was completed in the 1860s and it was officialy consacrated on 15 of October 1871) on the site of a previous church, it was designed by the Maltese architect Giorgio Grognet de Vassé. Its dome is among the largest in the world, with an internal diameter of 37.2 metres (122 ft); the rotunda walls are 9.1 metres (30 ft) thick (necessary to support the weight of the dome). The rotunda dome is the third-largest church dome in Europe and the ninth largest in the world.​
> ...


This one struck me most. Amazing!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Rumbold's Cathedral, Mechelen, Belgium​


The church was built between 1200 and 1520.The church functions as cathedral since 1559.
The main entrance, underneath the tower, leads into the nave of the cathedral (approximately 118 meters long).The interior features a Baroque high altar and choir by Lucas Faydherbe (with twenty-five paintings illustrating the life of Saint Rumbold), as well as paintings by Anthony van Dyck, sculptures by Lucas Faydherbe, Michiel Vervoort, and stained-glass windows, including one depicting —though with a white face— the Black Madonna painting in the church.​


On a bright sunny day by Marc VC, on Flickr




Mechelen: Sint-Romboutskathedraal by michaelday_bath, on Flickr




Sint-Romboutskathedraal, Mechelen by twiga_swala, on Flickr




Blitzbezoek aan Mechelen. -3 / St. Romboutskathedraal en het Stevensorgel. by Ervanofoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathedral of Saint George the Martyr, Ferrara, Italy​


Construction of the present building began in the 12th century, when the city was being extended towards the left bank of the Po River; the new cathedral was consecrated in 1135. 

The interior, entirely remade in Baroque style after a fire in the 18th century, has a nave and two aisles. It houses bronze statues of the Crucifixion, by Niccolò Baroncelli, and of Saints George and Maurelius, by Domenico di Paris (15th century), as well as a Martyrdom of Saint Lawrence by Guercino (17th century). In the side chapels are a Madonna Enthroned with Saints by Il Garofalo, an Incoronation of the Virgin by Francesco Francia and a Virgin in Glory by Bastianino, who also painted the Last Judgement in the apse choir (1577-1581).​


Ferrara. Cattedrale di San Giorgio by juanfrito, on Flickr




Ferrara. Cattedrale di San Giorgio by juanfrito, on Flickr




Ferrara. Cattedrale di San Giorgio by juanfrito, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Royal Monastery of Brou, Bourg-en-Bresse, France​


It is composed of monastic buildings and a church, which were built at the beginning of the 16th century by Margaret of Austria, daughter of the Holy Roman Emperor Maximilian I and Governor of the Habsburg Netherlands. 
The church was built between 1506 and 1532 in a lavishly elaborate Flamboyant Gothic style, with some classicizing Renaissance aspects. The tall roof is covered in coloured, glazed tiles.​


Monastère royal de Brou - Bourg en Bresse by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Bourg-en-Bresse - Monastère de Brou by Maurice Albray, on Flickr




Monastère de Brou - La nef by Maurice Albray, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Oslo Cathedral, Norway​


The current cathedral was erected on a small rocky outcrop in the east end of what would later become Stortorget. The foundation stone was laid in 1694 and the church was consecrated in November 1697.
The Cathedral was rebuilt between 1848-1850 after a plan by German-born architect, Alexis de Chateauneuf (1799-1853). Another German-born architect, Heinrich Ernst Schirmer (1814-1887) was the construction manager for the project. When Chateauneuf became ill in 1850, Schirmer retained Andreas Friedrich Wilhelm von Hanno (1826-1882) to complete the project.
Restoration was completed at the time of the city's 900 anniversary in 1950. The church was restored under the plans of architect Arnstein Arneberg.​


Oslo Cathedral by tanghuan, on Flickr




Oslo domkirke, Norway, 2013 August 1469 by tango-, on Flickr




(Explored) 1468 Oslo domkirke, Norway by tango-, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. John's Co-Cathedral, Valletta, Malta​


It was built by the Knights of Malta between 1573 and 1578, having been commissioned in 1572 by Grand Master Jean de la Cassière as the conventual church of the Order of the Knights Hospitaller of St John, known as the Knights of Malta.​


St.John`s Cathedral,Valletta,Malta by Lemmo2009 (Thanks for 1 Million views), on Flickr




St. John's Co-Cathedral, Valletta, Malta by stephanrudolph, on Flickr




Inside St John's Co-Cathedral by lloydi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Poganovo Monastery, Serbia​


Established	around 1390, it is dedicated to Saint John the Theologian.The church was decorated with frescoes in 1499.​


Serbia in my eyes - Monastery Poganovo and the Church dedicated to St. John the Theologian - 14th century by Radmilo Djurovic, on Flickr




Serbia in my eyes - Monastery Poganovo and the Church dedicated to St. John the Theologian - 14th century by Radmilo Djurovic, on Flickr




Serbia in my eyes - Monastery Poganovo and the Church dedicated to St. John the Theologian - 14th century by Radmilo Djurovic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Francis of Assisi Church, Vienna, Austria​


It is a Basilica-style Catholic church in Vienna, Austria. Built between 1898 and 1910, it was consecrated in 1913.



Wien, 2. Bezirk, Kirche zum Heiligen Franz von Assisi, la chiesa al San Francesco d'Assisi, la iglesia al Santo Francisco de Asís, l'église au Saint François d'Assise, the church to Saint Francis of Assisi, Franciszek z Asyżu by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr




P4240090 copy by danniepolley, on Flickr




Church of St. Francis of Asissi by Miroslav Petrasko (hdrshooter.com), on Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cathedrale d'Amiens, Picardie*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Church of St Barbara at Kutná Hora, Czech Republic:*









(taken by garvesVpelli)


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Roman-Catholic church of Zalaszántó, Hungary​


Arpadian age church, first mentioned in 1236.​


Untitled by ggaabboo, on Flickr




Untitled by ggaabboo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Basilica di San Miniato al Monte, Florence, Italy​


Construction of the present church was begun in 1013 by Bishop Alibrando and it was endowed by the Emperor Henry II.
The interior exhibits the early feature of a choir raised on a platform above the large crypt. It has changed little since it was first built. The patterned pavement dates from 1207. The centre of the nave is dominated by the beautiful freestanding Cappella del Crocefisso (Chapel of the Crucifix), designed by Michelozzo in 1448.
The campanile (bell tower) collapsed in 1499 and was replaced in 1523, although it was never finished.​


Firenze - San Miniato al Monte by zacke82, on Flickr




San Miniato al Monte by Sarmale / OAyuso, on Flickr




San Miniato al Monte by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr




Firenze - San Miniato al Monte bazilika - Sacristy Frescoes by Spinello Aretino - 1387 Life of St. Benedict by ggaabboo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Monastery of Saint Jerome, Granada, Spain​


The construction of the current buildings in Granada properly began in 1504, and the monastery relocated at that time.
As of 1513, the church was under construction under the leadership of Jacopo Torni 1513. Upon his death in 1526, the task devolved to Diego de Siloé. The main chapel was completed in 1522 and the bodies of the Great Captain and his wife were moved from the Casa Grande of the Convent of Saint Francis



Monasterio de San Jerónimo - Galería del claustro 2 by albTotxo, on Flickr




P1160722-Monasterio de San Jeronimo by azure12w, on Flickr




San Jeronimo Convent (Monasterio de San Jeronimo) by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gustav Adolf Stave Church, Goslar, Germany​


The Protestant Gustav Adolf Stave Church (German Gustav-Adolf-Stabkirche) is a stave church situated in Hahnenklee, in the Harz region, Germany.
The church is a free copy of Borgund stave church in Norway, with adaptions to fulfil its role as the Hahnenklee parish church. The construction began in 1907, and the church opened its doors for use on June 28, 1908.​


Gustav Adolf Stave Church by Hindrik S, on Flickr



Gustav-Adolf-Stabkirche (1908) 3 - 2014 by Rüdiger Þór, on Flickr​


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

_Split, Croatia_​
*Built in AD 305* as the Mausoleum of the Roman Emperor Diocletian, the cathedral was consecrated in the early 7th century following the Sack of Salona. 
*Claimed to be the oldest Catholic cathedral in the world still in use, in its original structure.* 
The structure of the cathedral itself is second only to the Etchmiadzin Cathedral in age.









http://www.boriskacan.com/galleries.php?ID=6&photo=3908









http://www.boriskacan.com/galleries.php?ID=6&photo=3926









http://www.boriskacan.com/galleries.php?ID=6&photo=557









http://www.boriskacan.com/galleries.php?ID=6&photo=2781​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Orthodox church of Haradzišča, Belarus​


It was built in *1764 *as a Greek-Catholic church.​









Ковальчук А.Н. - wikimedia commons​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sedlec Ossuary, Czech Republic​


It is a Roman Catholic chapel, located beneath the Cemetery Church of All Saints (Czech: Hřbitovní kostel Všech Svatých) in Sedlec, a suburb of Kutná Hora.
The ossuary is estimated to *contain the skeletons of between 40,000 and 70,000 people*, whose bones have in many cases been artistically arranged to form decorations and furnishings for the chapel.​


Sedlec Ossuary by KrzysztofTe Foto Blog, on Flickr




Sedlec Ossuary Entrance, Kutná Hora, Czech Republic. by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr



Quite the Ceiling! by -dangler, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Two very different churches in Hainburg an der Donau, Austria​


*Philip and James Roman-Catholic Church* - built between *1685-1706*.​


Bruck an der Leitha, Lower Austria, la chiesa parrocchiale della Trinità (cristianesimo), la iglesia parroquial de la Trinidad (cristianismo), l'église paroissiale de la Très Sainte Trinitè, The Parish Church of the Trinity (Dreifaltigkeitskirche) by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr​



*Martin Luther protestant church* - it was designed by the architect Wolf D. Prix ( Coop Himmelb (l) au ) and built on *30 April 2011*.The Martin Luther Church consists of a worship space, a community hall, a bell tower, office and utility rooms.​









E-W - wikimedia commons​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Osogovo Monastery, Republic of Macedonia​


The monastery was founded in the 12th century, though there are no remains of the original monastery. The smaller church in today's monastery complex got its present look in the 14th century, while the larger one was built in the 19th century.​


Osogovo Monastery by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr




Crkva sv. Joakim Osogovski by kpmst7, on Flickr




Monastery of St. Joakim Osogovski - Kriva Palanka, Macedonia by Vladimir-911, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint-Austremoine church of Issoire, France​


Saint-Austremoine, now parish church in Issoire, was once the church of a benedictian abbey, that, following the "Vita prima Autremonii" was founded by Saint-Austremoine himself.
The church was probably erected between 1130 and 1160/70 and now is the largest of the "crown jewels" of romanesque architecture in the Auvergne.​


Issoire - Saint-Austremoine by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr




Issoire by Petit Louis Pitcures, on Flickr




Issoire - décembre 2010 by Hellevoet, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Víðimýrarkirkja, Iceland​

This church was built in 1834.​


Iceland 2012 #22 by elmarfis, on Flickr




Víðimýrarkirkja - Vidimýri Church by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Santa Cristina de Lena, Asturias, Spain​


It is a Roman-Catholic pre-Romanesque church completed in 852.Since 1985 it is an UNESCO World Heritage Site.​


Santa Cristina de Lena by Luciti, on Flickr




Santa Cristina de Lena by Celestino Benitez, on Flickr




Iconostasis. Ermita de Santa Cristina de Lena. La Cobertoria (Lena, Asturias) by paula_gm, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St Andrew's Church, Kiev​


The church was constructed in *1747–1754*, to a design by the Italian architect Bartolomeo Rastrelli. It is sometimes incorrectly referred to as a cathedral. The church is *part of the National Sanctuary "Sophia of Kiev"* as a landmark of cultural heritage.​


St. Andrew's Kiev by Matt. Create., on Flickr




Kiev - St. Andrew's Church by Aaron Kaslow, on Flickr




Iconostas in St. Andrew's church by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Stavropoleos Monastery, Bucharest​


The church is built in *Brâncovenesc style*. The patrons of the church (the saints to whom the church is dedicated) are St. Archangels Michael and Gabriel. The name Stavropoleos is a Romanian rendition of a Greek word, Stauropolis, meaning "The city of the Cross".
The church was built in *1724*, during the reign of Nicolae Mavrocordat (Prince of Wallachia, 1719-1730), by archimandrite Ioanichie Stratonikeas.​

Stavropoleos Church by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr




Stavropoleos by yony_ro, on Flickr





Stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Basilica of our Lady of the Rosary​*
(French: Notre Dame du Rosaire de Lourdes) is a Roman Catholic church and minor basilica within the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes in France. Its main theme is a celebration and depiction of the Rosary.
The Rosary Basilica is the third of the churches to be completed on the site (after the Crypt and the Upper Basilica). It was designed by architect Leopold Hardy and completed in 1899. It was consecrated in 1901 and has a capacity of 1,500worshippers. Its style is influenced by Byzantine architecture.

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilika Sv. krunice by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marktkirche, Clausthal-Zellerfeld, Germany​


It is *the largest wooden church in Germany*.The church was built in Baroque style, was built entirely of oak and spruce. The building is 57 m long, 26 m wide and can accommodate 1200 people.
The church was built between *1634-1642*.​


Clausthal-Zellerfeld by HarzTobi, on Flickr




Happy Sunday ! / Marktkirche (market church) in Clausthal, the largest wooden church in Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr




Happy Sunday ! / Interior of the Marktkirche (market church) in Clausthal, the largest wooden church in Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alexander Nevsky Orthodox Cathedral, Tallinn, Estonia​


It was built to a design by Mikhail Preobrazhensky in a typical* Russian Revival style* between *1894 and 1900*, during the period when the country was part of the Russian Empire. The Alexander Nevsky Cathedral is Tallinn's largest and grandest orthodox cupola cathedral.​


Demolition? by c.silk, on Flickr




Alexander Nevsky Cathedral by Jason's Travel Photography, on Flickr




Alexander Nevsky Cathedral by Harlani Salim, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marija Bistrica has an old Marian shrine of the Black Madonna*, Croatia​
In 1545 a local priest hid the wonder working statue of the Blessed Virgin Mary with the Infant Jesus, which previously stood in a wooden chapel on the Vinski Vrh (Hill) nearby, within the church to save it from the Turks and took the secret of its hiding place to his grave. The statue was discovered in 1588, when according to the records bright light shone from the place where it was buried. In 1650 the statue had to be once again hidden to be discovered in 1684.
In 1879 to 1882 a new church was built in its place, designed in the style of Neo-Renaissance by Hermann Bollé. Arcades were constructed around the church decorated with 22 paintings of the miracles granted by the Blessed Virgin. During the construction a fire destroyed all of the church except the statue and the main altar.
In 1923 Pope Pius XI granted the church the status of a minor basilica and in 1935 the archbishop of Zagreb Ante Bauer crowned the statue as Our Lady Queen of Croatia. As archbishop, Aloysius Stepinac paid special attention to the site and made annual pilgrimages.









Panoramio More photos by  mtomaz

Marija Bistrica 015 by korom, on Flickr

Marija Bistrica 072 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of the Fourteen Holy Helpers, Bad Staffelstein, Germany​*
The Basilica of the Fourteen Holy Helpers (also Basilika Vierzehnheiligen) is a church located near the town of Bad Staffelstein near Bamberg, in Bavaria, southern Germany. The late Baroque-Rococo basilica, designed by Balthasar Neumann, was constructed between 1743 and 1772. It is dedicated to the Fourteen Holy Helpers, a group of saints venerated together in the Catholic Church, especially in Germany at the time of the Black Death.









Wikipedia









Panoramio More photos by -ila-









Wikipedia









Panoramio More photos by bayernengel


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Arpadian age church in Cserkút, Hungary​


*Church of St. John the Baptist*, built in the *first half of the 13th century*, before the Mongol Invasion (1240). The frescos were painted in the Byzantine style. The tower was built in the 1300s as well as the fresco of St George (around 1330), it was painted later, then the other murals. The chancel, the sacristy and the balcony of the church was rebuilt in the baroque era.​


Medieval, Arpadian age church, Cserkút by elinor04, on Flickr




Medieval, Arpadian age church, Cserkút by elinor04, on Flickr











Cserkút Árpád-kori temploma by Németh István, on Flickr




Medieval, Arpadian age church, Cserkút by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Geiranger Church, Norway​


It is located in the village of Geiranger, and the end of the famous Geirangerfjorden. The church is part of the Geiranger parish in the Austre Sunnmøre deanery in the Diocese of Møre. The white, wooden, octagonal church was built in 1842 by the architect Hans Klipe. The church seats about 114 people.​


Geiranger Church, Norway by colinmel, on Flickr




Interior Geiranger church by JRJ., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St Peter's Church, Heysham, England​


It is believed that a church was founded on this site in the 7th or 8th century. In 1080 it was recorded that the location was the site of an old Saxon church. Some of the fabric of that church remains in the present church. The chancel was built around 1340–50 and the south aisle was added in the 15th century.The north aisle was added in 1864 and other extensions and restorations were carried out by the Lancaster architect E. G. Paley. At that time an Anglo-Saxon doorway was moved and rebuilt in the churchyard, and two galleries which had served as private pews with their own entrances were taken down.​


St. Peter's Church, Heysham, Lancashire. by delarever, on Flickr




St. Peter's Church, Heysham by Sensation Art Gallery, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St Patrick's Cathedral, Armagh (Church of Ireland)​


The origins of the cathedral are related to the construction in 445 of stone church on the Druim Saileach (Willow Ridge) hill by St. Patrick, around which a monastic community developed. The church was and is the centre of the Church of Ireland.
The church itself has been destroyed and rebuilt 17 times. *It was substantially restored between 1834 and 1840* by Archbishop Lord John George Beresford and the architect Lewis Nockalls Cottingham.​


Saint Patricks Cathedral Armagh by David Nesbitt uk, on Flickr




St Patrick's Church of Ireland Cathedral, Armagh by Beechgarave, on Flickr​


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Đakovo,Croatia​*
Cathedral in Đakovo is third tallest church in Croatia.Height of the cathedral is 84 meters.The cathedral was built 1866-1882 under Josip Juraj Strossmayer, who was at that time the bishop of the Catholic diocese of Đakovo and Srijem. Architects of the Cathedral are Carl Roesner and Friedrich von Schmidt from Vienna. Fresco paintings depicting scenes from the Old Testament in the nave and the New Testament scenes from the life of St Peter in the chancel were executed by the Roman painters of German origin Alexander Maximillian and Lodovico Seitz, except for two frescoes which were painted by Achille Ansiglioni.





































:cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Reformed church of Vizsoly, Hungary​

The church was *built in the 13th century*. It was *expanded and decorated with murals in the 14th century* , one of which depicts a well-known legend about King Saint Ladislaus saving a girl from a Cumanian warrior who kidnapped her. There are about 50 churches in Hungary where paintings inspired by this event exist.​


vizsolyi református templom by LMagyar, on Flickr




Vizsoly by hael1234, on Flickr




Vizsoly by hael1234, on Flickr​


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Structure and organization by JohnnyMass* in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571892&page=22

*Convent of Carmo / LISBON / PORTUGAL*

*Construction period: 14th to 18th centuries (1389 to 1722)*
*Architectural style: Gothic and Baroque*
*Destroyed by earthquake in 1755. Carmo Archaeological Museum today*



View by stijn, on Flickr


Convento do Carmo by paulu, on Flickr


convento do carmo by rolhas, on Flickr


Convento do Carmo, Lisboa by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Convento do Carmo by Turomaquia, on Flickr


Convento do Carmo by pug freak, on Flickr


Igreja do Convento do Carmo, Lisboa by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Convento do Carmo, Lisboa by _Sweetie_, on Flickr


Convento do Carmo by Fran Simó, on Flickr


Convento do Carmo by Filipe Teixeira1, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Speyer, Rhineland-Palatinate*










*St. Mary and St. Stephen Church*



> Did you know that Speyer Cathedral is laid out in the form of a Latin cross? It is one of Germany's 39 UNESCO World Heritage sites. #WelterbeGermany http://buzz.mw/bc3d2_n











Speyer am 5.6.2012 by pilot_micha via flickr









Speyer am 5.6.2012 by pilot_micha via flickr
​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Our Lady Help of Christians, Turin, Italy​*
The Basilica of Our Lady Help of Christians (Italian: Santuario di Maria Ausiliatrice) is a church in Turin, northern Italy. Originally part of the home for poor boys founded by John Bosco, it now contains the remains of Bosco, and 6,000 relics of other saints.

The church housing Bosco's remains was built in 1865-1868 to plans by Antonio Spezia. Commemorative plaque for Don Bosco's mother, Mamma Margherita

According to legend, a vision of the Virgin Mary appeared in a dream to John Bosco in 1844 or 1845 and revealed the site of the martyrdom of the Turinese saints Solutor, Adventor and Octavius. The Basilica dell'Ausiliatrice was built on the site of their death. The church houses the relics of these saints.

2013.05.21Torino Crkva Marije Pomoćnice by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.21 Torino Crkva Marije Pomočnice by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.21 Torino Crkva Marije Pomočnice by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.21 Torino Crkva Marije Pomočnice by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.21 Torino Crkva Marije Pomočnice by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame des Doms d'Avignon, France​*
Avignon Cathedral (Cathédrale Notre-Dame des Doms d'Avignon) is a Roman Catholic cathedral located next to the Palais des Papes in the French city of Avignon. It is the seat of the Archbishop.

The cathedral is a Romanesque building, built primarily in the second half of the 12th century. The bell tower collapsed in 1405 and was rebuilt in 1425. In 1670-1672 the apse was rebuilt and extended.

The building was abandoned and allowed to deteriorate during the Revolution, but it was reconsecrated in 1822 and restored by the archbishop Célestin Dupont in 1835-1842. The most prominent feature of the cathedral is a gilded statue of the Virgin Mary atop the bell tower which was erected in 1859. The interior contains many works of art. The most famous of these is the mausoleum of Pope John XXII (died 1334), a 14th-century Gothic carving. It was moved in 1759, damaged during the Revolution, and restored to its original position in 1840. The cathedral was listed as a Monument historique in 1840.


2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of St. Nazaire and St. Celse, Carcassonne, France​*
The Basilica of St. Nazaire and St. Celse or St. Nazarius and St. Celsus (Basilique Saint-Nazaire-et-Saint-Celse de Carcassonne), is a basilica minor in Carcassonne, southern France, listed as a national monument of the country.

It was formerly the cathedral of Carcassonne until 1801, when it was replaced by the present Carcassonne Cathedral (Cathédrale Saint-Michel de Carcassonne).

The original church is thought to have been constructed in the 6th century during the reign of Theodoric the Great, the ruler of the Visigoths. On 12 June in 1096, Pope Urban II visited the town and blessed the stones used to build the cathedral of Saint Nazaire and Saint Celse; construction was completed in the first half of the twelfth century.[1] It was built on the site of a Carolingian cathedral, of which no traces remain. The crypt too, despite its ancient appearance, dates from the new construction. The church was enlarged between 1269 and 1330 in the Gothic style, largely at the expense of the Bishop of Carcassonne, Pierre de Rochefort.

The exterior was largely renewed by Viollet-le-Duc, while the interior has largely remained the Gothic original.


2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, France​*
The three saints Mary Magdalene, Mary Salome and Mary Jacobe, whose relics are the focus of the devotions of pilgrims, are believed to be the women who were the first witnesses to the empty tomb at the resurrection of Jesus. After the Crucifixion of Jesus, Mary Salome, Mary Jacobe, and Mary Magdalene were said to set sail from Alexandria, Egypt with their uncle Joseph of Arimathea. According to a longstanding French legend, they either sailed to or were cast adrift - arriving off the coast of what is now France, at "a sort of fortress named Oppidum-Râ". The location became known as Nôtre-Dame-de-Ratis (Our Lady of the Boat - Râ being used in ratis, or boat) (Droit, 1963, 19). The name was later changed to Notre-Dame-de-la-Mer. In 1838, it was changed to Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer.

The town is also a pilgrimage destination for Roma (Gypsies), who gather yearly for a religious festival in honor of Saint Sarah. Dark-skinned Saint Sara is said to have possibly been the Egyptian servant of the three Marys. In another version, Sara was a local woman who welcomed the three Marys on their arrival. A statue of Ste. Sara is in the crypt of the church, which also encloses a 4th-century BC pagan altar.

2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora Crkva - Eglise Des Saintes Maries by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora - Sv. Sara by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora Crkva - Eglise Des Saintes Maries by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora Crkva - Eglise Saintes Maries by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Mary Magdalene, Saint-Maximin-la Sainte-Baume, France​*
The little town was transformed by the well-published discovery, 12 December 1279, in the crypt of Saint-Maximin, of a sarcophagus that was proclaimed to be the tomb of Mary Magdalene, signalled by miracles and by the ensuing pilgrim-drawing cult of Mary Magdalene and Saint Maximin, that was assiduously cultivated by Charles II of Anjou, King of Naples. He founded the massive Gothic Basilique Ste. Marie-Madeleine in 1295; the basilica had the blessing of Boniface VIII, who placed it under the new teaching order of Dominicans.
The founding tradition held that relics of Mary Magdalene were preserved here, and not at Vézelay, and that she, her brother Lazarus, and Maximin, a 3rd-century martyr who was now added to earlier lists of the Seventy Disciples, fled the Holy Land by a miraculous boat with neither rudder nor sail and landed at Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, in the Camargue near Arles. She then came to Marseille and converted the local people. Later in life, according to the founding legend, she retired to a cave in the Sainte-Baume mountains. She was buried in Saint-Maximin, which was not a place of pilgrimage in early times, though there is a Gallo-Roman crypt under the basilica. Sarcophagi are shown, of St Maximin, Ste. Marcelle, Ste. Suzanne and St. Sidoine (Sidonius) as well as the reliquary, which is said to hold the remains of Mary Magdalene.
Construction of the basilica, begun in 1295, was complete as to the crypt when it was consecrated in 1316. In it were installed a Gallo-Roman funerary monument—of the 4th century in fact—and four marble sarcophagi, whose bas-reliefs permit a Christian identification. The Black Death in 1348, which carried away half the local population, interrupted the building campaign, which was not taken up again until 1404, but found the sixth bay of the nave complete by 1412. Work continued until 1532, when it was decided to leave the basilica just as it was, without a finished west front or portal or belltowers, features that it lacks to this day. The plan has a main apse flanked by two subsidiary apses. Its great aisled nave is without transept. The nave is flanked by sixteen chapels in the aisles.
Source Wikipedia

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kölner Dom, Köln, Deutschland
Cologne Cathedral, Cologne, Germany*












> Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) (Latin: Ecclesia Cathedralis Sanctorum Petri et Mariae, officially Hohe Domkirche St. Petrus, English: High Cathedral of St. Peter) is a Roman Catholic church in Cologne, Germany. It is the seat of the Archbishop of Cologne and the administration of the Archdiocese of Cologne. It is a renowned monument of German Catholicism and Gothic architecture and is a World Heritage Site. It is Germany's most visited landmark, attracting an average of 20,000 people a day.











Cologne Cathedral by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santuario della Madonna del Frassino, Peschiera del Garda, Italy​*
The Shrine of Our Lady of Ash is a monumental church of Peschiera del Garda and belongs to the diocese of Verona. In the small shrine is venerated statue of Our Lady of Ash appeared miraculously May 11, 1510 between the branches of an ash tree.

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

''Anthony of Padua'' Roman-Catholic church, Dej, Romania​

It was built between 1718-1780 in baroque style.​


Dej - Franciscan Monastery by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Dej - Franciscan Monastery by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Dej - Franciscan Monastery by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Dej - Franciscan Monastery by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Dormition of the Theotokos Cathedral, Cluj-Napoca, Romania​

It is the most famous Romanian Orthodox church of Cluj-Napoca, Romania. Built in a Romanian Brâncovenesc style, a synthesis of Renaissance and Byzantine architecture, it lies on the Avram Iancu Square, together with the Cluj-Napoca National Theatre and the Avram Iancu Statue.
The Cathedral is the seat of the Metropolitan of Cluj, Alba, Crișana and Maramureș. It is dedicated to the Dormition of the Theotokos (Romanian: Adormirea Maicii Domnului).

The cathedral was built between 1923 and 1933, after the Union of Transylvania with the Romanian Old Kingdom. 

The interior murals were painted between 1928 and 1933 by artists Anastasie Demian and Catul Bogdan, both professors at the local Art Academy.​


Cluj-Napoca - ''Dormition of the Theotokos'' Orthodox Cathedral by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Catedrala Ortodoxă by bortescristian, on Flickr




Catedrala Ortodoxă a Vadului, Feleacului şi Clujului by ariadna_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Collegiate church of Saint Bernard, Romans-sur-Isère, France​

It was bulit in 13th century and it was rebuilt between 1562-1720.​


Collégiale St Barnard Romans sur Isère Drôme des Collines by Syndicat Mixte de la Drôme des Collines, on Flickr




Romans-sur-Isère (Drôme), collégiale St-Barnard (36) by roger joseph, on Flickr




Romans-sur-Isère (Drôme), collégiale St-Barnard (4) by roger joseph, on Flickr​


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

Three former Churchs in Rome:

http://rerumromanarum.blogspot.it/2014/08/santandrea-dei-vascellari.html
http://rerumromanarum.blogspot.it/2014/05/la-chiesa-di-san-trifone.html
http://rerumromanarum.blogspot.it/2014/09/santantonio-da-padova.html


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Santa María of Carmona (Seville, Spain)

Flamboyant style, 1428.





​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Varaždin, Croatia​*
The Church of the Assumption of Mary into Heaven was built in 1646 and was proclaimed a cathedral on September 28, 1997.
The diocese's patron saint is Saint Marko of Križevci.
The Roman Catholic Diocese of Varaždin is an ecclesiastical territory or diocese of the Roman Catholic Church in northern Croatia. The diocese is centred in the city of Varaždin. It is a new diocese, having only been erected on July 5, 1997. Bishop Marko Culej was the first to be head of the diocese. Bishop Josip Mrzljak is the current bishop of Varaždin.









Wikipedia


Varaždin Cathedral by Robert J Loeb, on Flickr​
Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

Varazdin 172 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Saint Jakova, Šibenik, Croatia​*
The Cathedral of St. James (Croatian: Katedrala sv. Jakova) in Šibenik, Croatia is a triple-nave basilica with three apses and a dome (32 m high inside) in the city of Šibenik, Croatia. It is the church of the Catholic Church in Croatia, and the see of the Šibenik diocese. It is also the most important architectural monument of the Renaissance in the entire country. Since 2000, the Cathedral has been on the UNESCO World Heritage List.
The building of the church was initiated in 1402, though plans on its construction had already begun in 1298, when Šibenik became a municipality. The actual work to transform the older Romanesque cathedral began in 1431. Built entirely of stone (limestone from a nearby stone quarry and marble from the island of Brač), it was completed in three phases, from 1433 to 1441, when the Grand City Council entrusted the work to local and Italian masters Francesco di Giacomo, Lorenzo Pincino, Pier Paolo Bussato, Bonino da Milano, and Giorgio da Sebenico (Juraj Dalmatinac) and to Croatian ones Andrija Budčić and Grubiš Šlafčić.

Šibenik cathedral by N-Sarn, on Flickr

Šibenik cathedral by N-Sarn, on Flickr









Wikimedia

Interior of Šibenik cathedral by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg Cathedral, Austria​*
Salzburg Cathedral (German: Salzburger Dom) is a seventeenth-century Baroque cathedral of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Salzburg in the city of Salzburg, Austria, dedicated to Saint Rupert and Saint Vergilius. Founded by Saint Rupert in 774 on the remnants of a Roman town, the cathedral was rebuilt in 1181 after a fire. In the seventeenth century, the cathedral was completely rebuilt in the Baroque style under Prince-Bishop Wolf Dietrich Raitenau to its present appearance. Salzburg Cathedral still contains the baptismal font in which composer Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart was baptized.


Salzburg Cathedral by Pe_Wu, on Flickr​








Wikipedia

Salzburg by Pe_Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy Family Church, Witgoor, Belgium​


Witgoor, Heilige Familie Kerk by What's Around, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saint George Church, Hockenheim, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*











Saint George Church, Hockenheim (Germany) by Marc Garrido Clotet via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ulmer Münster, Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*



> Ulm Münster is a Lutheran church and former Roman Catholic church located in Ulm, Germany. Although sometimes referred to as Ulm Cathedral because of its great size, the church is not a cathedral as it has never been the seat of a bishop.











Ulmer Münster by Ronile35 via flickr​


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Iglesia del Divino Salvador, Seville*​
Salvador church is the second largest church of Seville after the Cathedral. Construction works begun in 1674 with architect Esteban García and finished in 1712 with Leonardo de Figueroa. It was based on the remains of the Mezquita Mayor, which was then the main mosque of Seville. From this Arabic building of the 9th century, still remain its Patio de Abluciones and the basement of its tower. The Interior is in Sevillian Baroque style and richly decorated with sculptures and paintings of local artists


Plaza del Salvador by jujo87, on Flickr


Iglesia del Salvador, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Iglesia Colegial del Divino Salvador (Sevilla) by jujo87, on Flickr


Iglesia del Divino Salvador, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Iglesia del Salvador, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


Iglesia del Salvador, Sevilla by jujo87, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of the Incarnation, Granada, Spain​*


> Granada Cathedral, or the Cathedral of the Incarnation (Spanish: Catedral de Granada, Catedral de la Anunciación) is the cathedral in the city of Granada, capital of the province of the same name in the Autonomous Region of Andalusia, Spain. The cathedral is the seat of the Archdiocese of Granada.
> Unlike most cathedrals in Spain, construction of this cathedral had to await the acquisition of the Nasrid kingdom of Granada from its Muslim rulers in 1492; while its very early plans had Gothic designs, such as are evident in the Royal Chapel of Granada by Enrique Egas, the construction of the church in the main occurred at a time when Spanish Renaissance designs were supplanting the Gothic regnant in Spanish architecture of prior centuries. Foundations for the church were laid by the architect Egas starting from 1518 to 1523 atop the site of the city's main mosque; by 1529, Egas was replaced by Diego de Siloé who labored for nearly four decades on the structure from ground to cornice, planning the triforium and five naves instead of the usual three. Most unusually, he created a circular capilla mayor rather than a semicircular apse, perhaps inspired by Italian ideas for circular 'perfect buildings' (e.g. in Alberti's works). Within its structure the cathedral combines other orders of architecture. It took 181 years for the cathedral to be built.


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granada_Cathedral


Granada, Spain by ChihPing, on Flickr


The Cathedral, Granada, Spain by ChihPing, on Flickr


The Cathedral, Granada, Spain by ChihPing, on Flickr​

The Cathedral, Granada, Spain by ChihPing, on Flickr


The Cathedral, Granada, Spain by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*New Athos, Abkhazia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4569928/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4098703/?from_member


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St. Jerome, Štrigova, Croatia​*
First documents about the existence of Štrigova date from the 13th century, but its most notable buildings were built between 15th and 18th century and include the Church of St. Jerome and Church of Mary Magdalene, which is the main church of the local parish.

The Church of St. Jerome was rebuilt in 1749 by famous artist Ivan Ranger following the demolition of the original 15th century-built chapel by an earthquake in 1738.

Crkva sv. Jeronima Štrigova by djolenovi, on Flickr


Štrigova, crkva sv. Jeronima by djolenovi, on Flickr

Štrigova, crkva sv. Jeronima by djolenovi, on Flickr


Štrigova, crkva sv. Jeronima by djolenovi, on Flickr

Štrigova, crkva sv. Jeronima by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monastery of Saint Jerome, Granada, Spain​*
The Monastery of St. Jerome (Spanish: Monasterio de San Jerónimo) is a Roman Catholic church and Hieronymite monastery in Granada, Spain. Architecturally, it is in the Renaissance style. The church was the first in the world consecrated to the Immaculate Conception of Mary.

The monastery was originally founded by the Catholic Monarchs Isabella I of Castile and Ferdinand II of Aragon in Santa Fe outside the city of Granada, during the siege of the latter city, the last stage of the Reconquista. The construction of the current buildings in Granada properly began in 1504, and the monastery relocated at that time. The principal architect and sculptor was Diego de Siloé; others involved as architects or sculptors included Jacopo Torni (from Florence), Juan de Aragón, Juan Bautista Vázquez the Younger (Vázquez el Mozo), Pedro de Orea, and Pablo de Rojas, the last three associated with the Granadan school of sculpture.
Source: Wikipedia

Los Geronimos, Convento, Granada, España, by jlfaurie, on Flickr

Los Geronimos, Convento, Granada, España, by jlfaurie, on Flickr

Los Geronimos, Convento, Granada, España, by jlfaurie, on Flickr

Los Geronimos, Convento, Granada, España, by jlfaurie, on Flickr

Los Geronimos, Convento, Granada, España, by jlfaurie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Santa Maria Lisbon, Portugal​*


> The ornate side entrance to the monastery was designed by Juan de Castilho and is considered one of the most significant of his time, but is not, in fact, the main entrance to the building. This shrine-like portal is large, 32-metre high and 12-metre wide, extending two stories. Its ornate features includes an abundance of gables and pinnacles, with many carved figures standing under a baldachin in carved niches, around a statue of Henry the Navigator, standing on a pedestal between the two doors.
> 
> The tympanum, above the double door, displays, in half-relief, two scenes from the life of Saint Jerome: on the left, the removal of the thorn from the lion's paw and, on the right, the saints experience in the desert. In the spandrel between these scenes is the coat-of-arms of king Manuel I, while the archivolt and tympanum are covered in Manueline symbols and elements. The Madonna (Santa Maria de Belém) is located on a pedestal on top of the archivolt, surmounted by the archangel Michael, while above the portal there is a cross of the Order of Christ. The portal is harmoniously flanked on each side by a large window with richly decorated mouldings.


Source: Wikipedia


Church of Santa Maria - South Entrance by retrorocketrick, on Flickr​
Church of Santa Maria - South Entrance by retrorocketrick, on Flickr

West Entrance by retrorocketrick, on Flickr

Church Proper by retrorocketrick, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Holy Trinity in Radovish, Macedonia​*
Church "Holy Trinity" after its architectural design and concept belongs to the type of single-nave churches. The church is 21 meters high while the tower is 23.5 meters high. The temple is situated on an area of 550 square meters and set on 4000 square meters.Church not only captivates by its exterior but complete impression one gets when you enter its interior. About the interior that captures its beauty and splendor should be noted that there are elements of all Macedonian Orthodox churches and the churches of Ukraine, Greece and Russia. However the recognizable style consists of classic style and modern church painting.

Source: exploringmacedonia.com

Radovis, Macedonia by Erik1993lj, on Flickr

Radovis, Macedonia by Erik1993lj, on Flickr

Radovis, Macedonia by Erik1993lj, on Flickr

Sv. Trojca Radovis od nadvor by skopsko10, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*''St. Nicholas'' Basilica of Noto, Italy​*

Its construction, in the style of the Sicilian Baroque, began in the early 18th century and *was completed in 1776*. It is dedicated to Saint Nicholas of Myra, and has been the cathedral of the Diocese of Noto since the diocese's establishment in 1844.
The cathedral collapsed in 1996 as a result of unremedied structural weakening caused by an earthquake in 1990, to which injudicious building alterations in the 1950s may have contributed. It has since been rebuilt, and was reopened in 2007.​



Saint Conrad Feast, Noto, Sicily, 2014 - Festa di San Corrado, Noto, Sicilia, 2014 by kgyd, on Flickr




Italy, Sicily, Noto, Cathedral by Australians Studying Abroad (Christopher Wood), on Flickr




DPP_0170 by abontke, on Flickr




Dome of Noto Cathedral by futureshape, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St James' Cathedral, Innsbruck*





> Innsbruck Cathedral, also known as the Cathedral of St. James (German: Dom zu St. Jakob), is an eighteenth-century Baroque cathedral of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Innsbruck in the city of Innsbruck, Austria, dedicated to the apostle Saint James, son of Zebedee. Based on designs by the architect Johann Jakob Herkomer, the cathedral was built between 1717 and 1724 on the site of a twelfth-century Romanesque church. The interior is enclosed by three domed vaults spanning the nave, and a dome with lantern above the chancel. With its lavish Baroque interior, executed in part by the Asam brothers, St. James is considered among the most important Baroque buildings in the Tyrol.
> 
> Innsbruck Cathedral is notable for two important treasures. The painting Maria Hilf (Mary of Succor) by Lucas Cranach the Elder from c. 1530 is displayed above the main altar. It is considered among the most venerated Marian images in Christendom.The cathedral also contains in the north aisle the canopied tomb of Archduke Maximilian III of Austria, Grand Master of the Teutonic Knights, dating from 1620. The cathedral was heavily damaged during World War II, but was fully restored within a few years.


- from wikipedia










St James' Cathedral in Innsbruck, Austria (Dom St. Jakob) 奧地利茵斯布魯克聖雅各布教堂 22 by Victor Wong via flickr









St James' Cathedral in Innsbruck, Austria (Dom St. Jakob) 奧地利茵斯布魯克聖雅各布教堂 9 by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glasgow Cathedral, Glasgow, Scotland, United Kingdom*




> Glasgow Cathedral, also called the High Kirk of Glasgow or St Kentigern's or St Mungo's Cathedral, is today a gathering of the Church of Scotland in Glasgow.
> 
> The title cathedral is honorific and historic, dating from the period before the Scottish Reformation and its former status as the Roman Catholic mother church of the Archdiocese of Glasgow and the cathedra of the Archbishop of Glasgow (which is now in St. Andrew's Cathedral, the present mother church of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Glasgow). The current congregation is part of the Church of Scotland's Presbytery of Glasgow. Glasgow Cathedral is located north of High Street and east of Cathedral Street, beside the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.











Scotland - Glasgow Cathedral by Ben Mason via flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral in Brussels, Belgium​*
The St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral is located at the Treurenberg hill in Brussels, Belgium. In French, it is called Cathédrale Saints-Michel-et-Gudule and in Dutch Sint-Michiels- en Sint-Goedelekathedraal, usually shortened to "Sint-Goedele".

Already at the beginning of the 11th century a church was situated here. In 1047 the Duke of Brabant, Lambert II, had the relics of Saint Gudula transferred from the Saint Gorik church in downtown Brussels to the new church at the Treurenberg hill. From that moment on the Saint Gudula and Saint Michael church took the lead over all the other churches in Brussels.


The St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral in Brussels by fmpgoh, on Flickr


The pulpit in St. Michael & St. Gudula Cathedral, Brussels by fmpgoh, on Flickr​
The nave of St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral in Brussels by fmpgoh, on Flickr

The grand organ in St. Michael & St. Gudula Cathedral, Brussels by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oberammergau Church, Bavaria, Germany*











Oberammergau, St Peter and St Paul interior by barnyz via flickr









Pfarrkirche Oberammergau by Udo Schröter via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wieskirche - Church in the Meadow (a UNESCO World Heritage Site)
Steingaden, Weilheim-Schongau, Bavaria*






> The Pilgrimage Church of Wies (German: Wieskirche) is an oval rococo church, designed in the late 1740s by Dominikus Zimmermann, who for the last eleven years of his life lived nearby. It is located in the foothills of the Alps, in the municipality of Steingaden in the Weilheim-Schongau district, Bavaria, Germany.
> 
> It is said that, in 1738, tears were seen on a dilapidated wooden figure of the Scourged Saviour. This miracle resulted in a pilgrimage rush to see the sculpture. In 1740, a small chapel was built to house the statue but it was soon realized that the building would be too small for the number of pilgrims it attracted, and so Steingaden Abbey decided to commission a separate shrine. Many who have prayed in front of the statue of Jesus on the altar have claimed that people have been miraculously cured of their diseases, which has made this church even more of a pilgrimage site.
> 
> ...











Wieskirche von sanfamedia.com auf flickr









Wieskirche von sanfamedia.com auf flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eglise du bourg, Laives (Saône-et-Loire), France*​

It was built between 1829-1834.​


Laives 0016 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr




Laives 0024 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr





Laives 0023 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr




Laives 0019 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chapelle de Lenoux, Laives (Saône-et-Loire), France​*













Laives 0039 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr




Laives 0045 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr




Laives 0048 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Shrine of Our Lady of Trsat, Rijeka, Croatia​*
The Shrine of Our Lady of Trsat is a church on the flat area at the top of Trsat hill and the subject of a legend dating from the 13th century. In May 1291 Mary's house in Nazareth is said to have appeared here, then mysteriously disappeared later, to be discovered in Italy, in Loreto, where it still stands today as a shrine.
Tradition ascribes the building of the church to Prince Nikola I Frankopan (1307-1343) in 1291; it was extended and added to by his descendants. In 1453 Prince Martin Frankopan added on a nave to house a painting of Mary, believed to have been donated by Pope Urban V in 1367.


Church tower - Our Lady of Trsat by bodulka, on Flickr​
Our Lady of Trsat / main altar by bodulka, on Flickr









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin Mary, Dubrovnik, Croatia​*
Cathedral is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Dubrovnik, Croatia. It is the seat of the Diocese of Dubrovnik.
The cathedral was built on the site of several former cathedrals, including 6th, 10th and 11th century buildings, and their 12th century successor in the Romanesque style, which was largely destroyed in the earthquake of 1667. The Senat of Dubrovnik appealed to the architect Andrea Bufalini who sent a model for the new church. Several other Italian architects including Francesco Cortese (present from 1669 until his death in 1670), Paolo Andreotti (present 1671-1674), Pier Antonio Bazzi (present 1677-78), and Tommaso Maria Napoli of Palermo (present 1689 - 1700), all working with local and imported stonemasons, completed the Cathedral over the next three decades. Napoli made several crucial changes to the original plans including the use of a cross vault and the opening of large thermal windows at the upper level. This gives the whole interior a lighter and brighter feel.


Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin, Dubrovnik, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr​








Wikimedia

Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin, Dubrovnik, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin, Dubrovnik, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr

Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin, Dubrovnik, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St Blaise, Dubrovnik, Croatia​*
The Baroque church of St Blaise, built between 1705 and 1717, is a central meeting point in the city. The stained glass windows of the church are been added in the 1970s.


St Blaise by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​
P1020048 by shadixpn, on Flickr

The Shrine of St Blaise in Dubrovnik by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

P1020049 by shadixpn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*College chapel, Oxford, United Kingdom​*
The glorious chapel of Exeter College, Oxford, was designed by George Gilbert-Scott, based on the Sainte Chapelle in Paris. It was consecrated on St Luke's day (18 October) in 1859. It is one of the finest products of the Gothic revival and is now wonderfully restored for its 150th anniversary next year.

Exeter College chapel by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Exeter apse by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Exeter College, Oxford by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Exeter College chapel vault by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catedral de São Domingos, Aveiro, Portugal​*
The Cathedral of Aveiro (Portuguese: Sé de Aveiro), also known as the Church of St. Dominic (Portuguese: Igreja de São Domingos) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Aveiro, Portugal. It is the seat of the Diocese of Aveiro and built in Portuguese Baroque. It was founded in 1423 as a Dominican convent. Since 6 March 1996, it is on the register of National monuments of Portugal.

Catedral de São Domingos, Aveiro, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr


Catedral de São Domingos, Aveiro, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr


Catedral de São Domingos, Aveiro, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr​
Catedral de São Domingos, Aveiro, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Catedral de São Domingos, Aveiro, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eglise Fortifiée de Villeneuve de Mézin, Lannes, France*​

It was built in the XVI-XVII centuries​


Eglise fortifiée de Villeneuve de Mézin - Lot et Garonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée de Villeneuve de Mézin - Lot et Garonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée de Villeneuve de Mézin - Lot et Garonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée de Villeneuve de Mézin - Lot et Garonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Notre Dame de Paris, France​*
Notre Dame de Paris or just Notre Dame, is a historic religious cathedral, on the eastern half of the Île de la Cité in the fourth arrondissement of Paris, France.
Many small individually crafted statues were placed around the outside to serve as column supports and water spouts. Among these are the famous gargoyles, designed for water run-off, and chimeras. The statues were originally colored as was most of the exterior. The paint has worn off, but the gray stone was once covered with vivid colors. The cathedral was essentially complete by 1345. The cathedral has a narrow climb of 387 steps at the top of several spiral staircases; along the climb it is possible to view its most famous bell and its gargoyles in close quarters, as well as having a spectacular view across Paris when reaching the top.
Source: Wikipedia


Western facade of Notre Dame de Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr​
Flying buttresses on the eastern facade of Notre Dame de Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr

The choir stall in Notre Dame de Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr

The north rose window of Notre Dame de Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr

Notre dame de paris by www.antoniogaudencio.com, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Church of Saint George, Pürgg, Styria, Austria*



> Saint George is the parish church of Pürgg, Styria, Austria.











Church of Saint George in Pürgg / Austria by Bernd Thaller via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Karlskirche, Vienna, Austria*


tags: church, kirche , Catholic , Katolische

from wikipedia:


> Karlskirche (St. Charles's Church) is a baroque church located on the south side of Karlsplatz in Vienna, Austria. Widely considered the most outstanding baroque church in Vienna, as well as one of the city's greatest buildings, Karlskirche is dedicated to Saint Charles Borromeo, one of the great reformers of the sixteenth century.
> 
> Located on the edge of the Innere Stadt, approximately 200 meters outside the Ringstraße, Karlskirche contains a dome in the form of an elongated ellipsoid. Since Karlsplatz was restored as an ensemble in the late 1980s, Karlskirche has garnered fame due to its dome and its two flanking columns of bas-reliefs, as well as its role as an architectural counterweight to the buildings of the Musikverein and of the Vienna University of Technology. The church is cared for by a religious order, the Knights of the Cross with the Red Star, and has long been the parish church as well as the seat of the Catholic student ministry of the Vienna University of Technology. Next to the Church was the Spitaler Gottesacker. Antonio Vivaldi was buried there.











[email protected] by Dominik "Dome" via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Friedrichswerdersche Kirche, Berlin, Germany*










Photo by beschty 2010 via Germany Art and Architecture










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dormition Cathedral, Moscow, Russia*


from: wikipedia


> The Cathedral of the Dormition (Russian: Успенский Собор, or Uspensky sobor) is a Russian Orthodox church dedicated to the Dormition of the Theotokos. It is located on the north side of Cathedral Square of the Moscow Kremlin in Russia, where a narrow alley separates the north from the Patriarch's Palace with the Twelve Apostles Church. Southwest is Ivan the Great Bell Tower. Separately in the southwest, also separated by a narrow passage from the church, is the Palace of Facets. The Cathedral is regarded as the mother church of Muscovite Russia. In its present form it was constructed between 1475–79 at the behest of the Moscow Grand Duke Ivan III by the Italian architect Aristotele Fioravanti. From 1547 to 1896 it is where the Coronation of the Russian monarch was held. In addition, it is the burial place for most of the Moscow Metropolitans and Patriarchs of the Russian Orthodox Church.











Inside the Church of the Spilled Blood St Petersburg by *Psycho Delia* via flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga, Portugal​*
Bom Jesus do Monte is a Portuguese sanctuary in Tenões, outside the city of Braga, in northern Portugal. Its name means Good Jesus of the Mount.
The Sanctuary is a notable example of pilgrimage site with a monumental, Baroque stairway that climbs 116 meters (381 feet). It is an important tourist attraction of Braga. At the end of this stairway, a Baroque church was built around 1725 by architect Manuel Pinto Vilalobos.
Source: Wikipedia

Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of St. Lawrence, Trogir, Croatia​*
The Cathedral of St. Lawrence, is a Roman Catholic triple-naved basilica constructed in Romanesque-Gothic in Trogir, Croatia. Since its construction lasted several centuries, it illustrates all the styles that succeeded one another in Dalmatia. It serves now as the most imposing monument in the city of Trogir.
The present building was begun in 1213 and finished during the 17th century. Like the older one, it is also dedicated to St. Lawrence (Sveti Lovro) but it is bettern known as St. John's Cathedral (Sveti Ivan) after bishop John, who died in 1111 and stood out for his saintly lifestyle at a time when the Hungarian King Koloman had taken over Dalmatia and Croatia. Most of the work in the construction of the cathedral took place in the 13th century, being mostly completed in 1251. That means the building is mainly in Romanesque style, whilst the vault inside is gothic as it was built during the 15th century, in Mannerist style.
Source: Wikipedia


Catedral de Trogir 026 by Sitomon, on Flickr


Trogir (163) by korom, on Flickr​
Catedral de Trogir 004 by Sitomon, on Flickr

Catedral de Trogir 002 by Sitomon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monastery Santa Maria - Alcobaça, Portugal​*
The Alcobaça Monastery (Portuguese: Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça) is a Mediaeval Roman Catholic Monastery located in the town of Alcobaça, in Oeste Subregion. It was founded by the first Portuguese King, Afonso Henriques, in 1153, and maintained a close association with the Kings of Portugal throughout its history.
The church and monastery were the first Gothic buildings in Portugal, and, together with the Monastery of Santa Cruz in Coimbra, it was one of the most important of the mediaeval monasteries in Portugal. Due to its artistic and historical importance, it was listed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site in 1989.
Source: Wikipedia

Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr

Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Saint Denis, Paris, France​*
The Basilica of Saint Denis (French: known as Basilique royale de Saint-Denis, or simply Basilique Saint-Denis) is a large medieval abbey church in the city of Saint-Denis, now a northern suburb of Paris. The building is of unique importance historically and architecturally, as its choir completed in 1144 is considered to be the first Gothic church ever built.


The Basilica of Saint Denis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr​
Chapelle Saint Cucuphas, Basilica of Saint Denis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr

Chapels on the ground level, Basilica of Saint Denis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr

Detais of the rose window at the south transept, Basilica Saint Denis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr

Interior view towards the rose window at the south transept, Basilica Saint Denis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr

Details of the left portal, Basilica of Saint Denis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of the Blessed Virgin Mary Assumed Into Heaven and St Adalbert, Esztergom, Hungary​*
The Primatial Basilica of the Blessed Virgin Mary Assumed Into Heaven and St Adalbert, also known as the Esztergom Basilica is an ecclesiastical basilica in Esztergom, Hungary, the mother church of the Archdiocese of Esztergom-Budapest, and the seat of the Catholic Church in Hungary. It is dedicated to the Saint Mary of the Assumption and Saint Adalbert.
It is the biggest building in Hungary and the 18th biggest church in the world. Its inner area is 5,600 m². It is 118 m long and 49 m wide. It has a reverberation time of more than 9 seconds. Its dome, forming a semi-sphere, is situated in the middle, and it has 12 windows. It is 71.5 m high inside, with a diameter of 33.5 metres, and is 100 m high from outside, counted from the crypt.
The altarpiece (13.5 × 6.6 metres, depicting the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary, by Girolamo Michelangelo Grigoletti) is the largest painting in the world painted on a single piece of canvas.
Source: Wikipedia

Esztergom, Hungary by ChihPing, on Flickr

Esztergom, Hungary by ChihPing, on Flickr

Esztergom, Hungary by ChihPing, on Flickr

Esztergom, Hungary by ChihPing, on Flickr

Esztergom, Hungary by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Maria sopra Minerva, Rome, Italy​*
Santa Maria sopra Minerva is one of the major churches of the Roman Catholic Order of Preachers, better known as the Dominicans. The church's name derives from the fact that the first Christian church structure on the site was built directly over (Latin: supra) the ruins or foundations of a temple dedicated to the Egyptian goddess Isis, which had been erroneously ascribed to the Greco-Roman goddess Minerva.
The Dominicans began building the present Gothic church in 1280 modelling it on their church in Florence Santa Maria Novella. Architectural plans were probably drawn up during the pontificate of Nicholas III by two Dominican friars, Fra Sisto Fiorentino and Fra Ristoro da Campi. With the help of funds contributed by Boniface VIII and the faithful the side aisles were completed in the 14th century.
Source: Wikipedia

Santa Maria sopra Minerva and Bernini obelisk by lreed76, on Flickr


Santa Maria sopra Minerva by lreed76, on Flickr​
luce che brilla in S. Maria sopra Minerva 201307 by Daniel Hard, on Flickr

Minerva Sky by Giuseppe Sapori, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Paul and Saint Louis, Paris, France​*
Saint Paul and Saint Louis is a church on rue Saint Antoine in the Marais quarter of Paris. The present building was constructed from 1627 to 1641 by the Jesuit architects Étienne Martellange and François Derand, on the orders of Louis XIII of France.
Source: Wikipedia


Church of Saint-Paul Saint-Louis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr









Wikipedia​
The main altar, Church of Saint-Paul Saint-Louis, Paris France by fmpgoh, on Flickr

The grand organ, Church of Saint-Paul Saint Louis, Paris, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. George church of Ják, Hungary​*
It was built in romanesque style between 1220-1256 (reconstruction works took place in 1660-1666 and 1896-1904).

The building was erected on the top of a mound, so the twin towers of the church can be seen from a great distance. The three naves and three apses are formed in a basilica structure. Columnar capitals are sculpured by plant and some animal ornamentation. Both outside and inside the church is adorned with rich sculptures. 

The famous arched entrance of the church can be found below the gable. The statues of Christ and of the twelve apostles are seen in the niches above the entrance. The church is famous for its masterpieces of murals as well, but unfortunately today only some fragments of the old frescos can be seen in the sanctuary and on the wall of the southern church tower.​


jáki templom - Ják churh by LMagyar, on Flickr




jáki templom - Ják churh by LMagyar, on Flickr




jáki templom - Ják churh by LMagyar, on Flickr




Jáki templom - 04 by hael1234, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krk Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Croatia​*
The Krk Cathedral or fully Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary is a cathedral in the town of Krk on the northern Adriatic island of Krk, Croatia. It is the seat of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Krk. The church was built in the 5th or 6th century but archeological evidence suggests that the site was used by Christians as early as 4th century.
The cathedral is located beneath the Krk town hill. The first documented mention of the church dates from 1186. It is a three-nave early Christian basilica which is part of a larger complex, along with the Romanesque Church of Saint Quirinus (12th century), a bell tower (16th century), the Chapel of Saint Barbara, an early Christian baptistry and an apse. As common with other churches from the same period, it is oriented east/west, with its façade facing a street which goes through the town of Krk in the north/south direction. The church is 40 meters long and interior width is 14.5 m (48 ft).
Source: Wikipedia


Krk by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr​

Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


isla de Krk by JavierGValdivia, on Flickr


Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Caudebec-en-Caux, Normandie:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

St George's Church (Oplenac Church) in Serbia



















by Arnold Frankenberger


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Stephen's Basilica Budapest, Hungary​*
St. Stephen's Basilica (Hungarian: Szent István-bazilika) is a Roman Catholic basilica in Budapest, Hungary. It is named in honour of Stephen, the first King of Hungary (c 975–1038), whose right hand is housed in the reliquary. It was the sixth largest church building in Hungary before 1920. Today, it is the third largest church building in present-day Hungary. Completed in 1905 after 54 years of construction, according to the plans of Miklós Ybl, and was completed by József Kauser. Much of this delay can be attributed to the collapse of the dome in 1868 which required complete demolition of the completed works and rebuilding from the ground up.
Source Wikipedia


St Stephen's Basilica, Budapest by ChihPing, on Flickr


St Stephen's Basilica, Budapest by ChihPing, on Flickr


St Stephen's Basilica, Budapest by ChihPing, on Flickr


St Stephen's Basilica, Budapest by ChihPing, on Flickr


St Stephen's Basilica, Budapest by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saint-Roch Paris, France​*
The Church of Saint-Roch (French: Église Saint-Roch) is a late Baroque church in Paris, dedicated to Saint Roch. Located at 284 rue Saint-Honoré, in the 1st arrondissement, it was built between 1653 and 1740. The church is organized as a series of chapels. One of them is dedicated to Saint Susanna in memory of the church which used to stand in its place. Accordingly, there is a mural painting above the altar, showing Saint Susanna fleeing her attackers, and looking up to the heavens for the help of God. The church is also notable as a result of the marriage there of the Marquis de Sade on May 17, 1763.
Source Wikipedia










Wikipedia


The nave of Église Saint-Roch (Church of Saint Roch), Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr


The dome ceiling of Lady Chapel in Église Saint-Roch (Church of Saint Roch), Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr



The organ of Église Saint-Roch (Church of Saint Roch), Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr​

Transept's dome ceiling, Église Saint-Roch (Church of Saint Roch), Paris by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Votive Church of Szeged, Hungary*​
_The Votive Church and Cathedral of Our Lady of Hungary_ (Hungarian: _Szegedi dóm_ or _Fogadalmi templom_) is a twin-spired church in Szeged. It lies on Dóm square beside the Dömötör tower. Construction began in *1913*, but due to the outbreak of the First World War, it was not completed until *1930*. The church serves as the cathedral of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Szeged–Csanád.​


Votive Church Of Szeged Hungary by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr




Symphony Of Lights Szeged Hungary by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr





Votive Church Szeged Hungary by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Zeemanskerk Oudeschild*



Zeemanskerk Oudeschild (2014) by l-vandervegt, on Flickr


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Temple of St. Sava - Belgrade,Serbia
-is a Serbian Orthodox church located on the Vračar plateau, Belgrade, Serbia. It is the largest Orthodox church in the world and ranks amongst the ten largest church buildings in the world. The church is dedicated to Saint Sava, the founder of the Serbian Orthodox Church and an important figure in medieval Serbia. It is built on the Vračar plateau, on the location where his remains were burned in 1595 by Ottoman Grand Vizier Sinan Pasha. From its location, it dominates Belgrade's cityscape, and is perhaps the most monumental building in the city. The building of the church structure is being financed exclusively by donations. The parish home is nearby, as will be the planned patriarchal building.
(interior)








under construction


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Peter's Basilica Vatican City​*
St. Peter's Basilica (Latin: Basilica Sancti Petri; Italian: Basilica di San Pietro in Vaticano) is a Late Renaissance church, located within Vatican City.
Designed principally by Donato Bramante, Michelangelo, Carlo Maderno and Gian Lorenzo Bernini, St. Peter's is the most renowned work of Renaissance architecture and remains one of the largest churches in the world.
There has been a church on this site since the time of the Roman Emperor Constantine the Great. Construction of the present basilica, replacing the Old St. Peter's Basilica of the 4th century AD, began on 18 April 1506 and was completed on 18 November 1626.
Source Wikipedia


St. Peter's Basilica / Basílica de São Pedro - Cidade do Vaticano by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


St. Peter's Basilica / Basílica de São Pedro - Cidade do Vaticano by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


St. Peter's Basilica by Captain Blackadder, on Flickr


Aerial View, St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican City - Rome, Italy by demccain, on Flickr



Virtual Reality Tour of the Basilica of Saint Peter​


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Wadowice (southern Poland) - the small city where John Paul II was born and lived in his childhood.




























and here is this place live


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa María la Real de La Almudena, Madrid, Spain​*
Santa María la Real de La Almudena is the Catholic cathedral in Madrid, the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Madrid. It was consecrated by Pope John Paul II in 1993.
When the capital of Spain was transferred from Toledo to Madrid in 1561, the seat of the Church in Spain remained in Toledo and the new capital had no cathedral. Plans to build a cathedral in Madrid dedicated to the Virgin of Almudena were discussed as early as the 16th century but even though Spain built more than 40 cities in the new world during that century and plenty of Cathedrals, the cost of expanding and keeping the Empire came first and the construction of Madrid's cathedral was postponed. Making the cathedral the largest that the world had ever seen was then a priority, all other main Spanish cities had centuries old Cathedrals, Madrid also has old churches but the construction of Almudena only began in 1879.
Source Wikipedia


MADRID / Catedral de Santa María la Real de la Almudena (11/03/2013) Noche by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr



The high altar of the Virgin of Almudena in the transept of Almudena Cathedral, Madrid, Spain by fmpgoh, on Flickr​

Almudena / Almudena Cathedral by Isabel Mingo, on Flickr


Madrid - Almudena Cathedral Nave Vaulted Ceiling & Organ Loft Calle de Bailén by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Madrid - Almudena Cathedral High Altar & Apse Calle de Bailén by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Marko's Monastery, Skopje, Macedonia​*
Marko's Monastery (Macedonian and Serbian: Марков Манастир) is a monastery located in the village of Markova Sušica, 18 kilometres (11 mi) from central Skopje in the Republic of Macedonia. The monastery bears the name of Serbian Prince Marko who reigned at the time of its completion. Marko's Monastery has been active since its establishment.

Construction of the Church of Saint Demetrius began under King Vukašin in 1346. The church, including the interior paintings, were completed 30 years later. Before Ottoman rule, the monastery had a school and many monks and priests would write manuscripts. In 1392, Skopje fell under Ottoman rule, which led to the destruction of many churches and monasteries in the area. Marko's Monastery, however, suffered almost no damage.

Today is one of the many historical attractions near Skopje.

Source

Markov monastery by Andrea Ignjatovski ©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin, Ireland​*
Saint Patrick's Cathedral in Dublin, also known as The National Cathedral and Collegiate Church of Saint Patrick, Dublin, or in the Irish language as Árd Eaglais Naomh Pádraig, founded in 1191, is the larger of Dublin's two Church of Ireland cathedrals, and the largest church in Ireland, with a 43-metre (140 feet) spire.
Source Wikipedia


Dublin - St Patrick's Cathedral by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Dublin - St Patrick's Cathedral Pulpit & Choir Stalls by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Dublin - St Patrick's Cathedral Choir Stalls Looking East by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Dublin - St Patrick's Cathedral Nave Looking East by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chichester Cathedral, England​*
The Cathedral Church of the Holy Trinity, otherwise called Chichester Cathedral, is the seat of the Anglican Bishop of Chichester. It is located in Chichester, in Sussex, England. It was founded as a cathedral in 1075, when the seat of the bishop was moved from Selsey.
Source Wikipedia


Chichester Cathedral - North Transept & Spire From West Street by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Chichester Cathedral - North West Tower Ceiling 2 by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Chichester Cathedral - North Quire Aisle From Retroquire by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Chichester Cathedral - Vaulted Ceiling & Arundel Screen From the Quire by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Chichester Cathedral - Nave Looking West by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*By JohnnyMass in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571892&page=2*

*Basilica of Estrela / LISBON/PORTUGAL*

*Construction period: 18th century (1779 to 1790)*
*Architectural styles: Baroque and Neoclassic*



Basilica da Estrela e o Tejo.... by miguelvinagre, on Flickr


Lisboa | Estrela - Lapa by Pavel Zalesky, on Flickr


Basílica do Sagrado Coração de Jesus (Estrela), Lisboa by JSCLee, on Flickr


Basílica da Estrela by Lerion, on Flickr


basilica sanctuary by kenyee, on Flickr


Detail of the Basilica by 2xtrouble, on Flickr


Basilica da Estrela by ellengarth, on Flickr


Basílica da Estrela by foll, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Parish church and the Franciscan Monastery of St. Nicholas, Čakovec, Croatia​*
St. Nicholas Parish in Čakovec was established in 1789, before which time it belonged to the Parish of St. Michael's in Mihovljan. Most of the church building, whose construction began in 1707, was completed in 1728. The construction of the ground floor of the monastery lasted from 1702 to 1750 while the upper floor was constructed in the first half of the 19th century. In the period from 1753 to 1757 the bell tower was constructed. The church and the monastery were constructed in baroque style. On this location stood a wooden monastery from the times of Nikola Zrinski, which burnt down in 1699.









Panoramio More photos by Lorant











visitmedimurje










visitmedimurje










Ptičica More photos by IKA785










visitmedimurje


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Maria de Montserrat, Catalonia, Spain​*
Santa Maria de Montserrat is a Benedictine abbey located on the mountain of Montserrat, in Monistrol de Montserrat, in Catalonia, Spain. It is notable for enshrining the image of the Virgin of Montserrat.
The Basilica houses a museum with works of art by many prominent painters and sculptors including works by El Greco, Dalí, Picasso and more. The Publicacions de l'Abadia de Montserrat, a publishing house, one of the oldest presses in the world still running, with its first book published in 1499.
Source Wikipedia

Montserrat Monastery IV by trioptikmal, on Flickr

Apse, Santa Maria de Montserrat by trioptikmal, on Flickr

Montserrat - Santa Maria by Armando Domenico Ferrari, on Flickr

Santa Maria de Montserrat by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*St. Andrea, Matka, Macedonia​*
At about 17 kilometers, south-west of Skopje, in the gorge of the river Treska, the Monastery of St. Andrea is located.

The monastery church, hidden in the steep cliffs on the shore of the lake Matka, attracts great attention with its picturesque look.

On the inscription located on the west entrance of the internal side, it is mentioned that the monastery church is erected by Andrea, the second son of King Volkašin, in year 1389.

source

Sv Andrea Church, Lake Matka, near Skopje, Macedonia by newmansm, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Church of St. Panteleimon, Gorno Nerezi, Macedonia​*
The monastery of St. Panteleimon is a small 12th-century Byzantine church located in a monastery complex. The church and monastery are dedicated to St. Panteleimon, the patron saint of physicians.

The church was constructed in 1164 as a foundation of Alexius Angelus Comnenus, a son of Constantine Angelos and Theodora Komnene, a daughter of Byzantine Emperor Alexios I Komnenos.

The monastery complex is located on the mountain Vodno, above Skopje.

source

DSC04449 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04456 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04443 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04444 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Saint Mary of Toledo, Spain​*
The Primate Cathedral of Saint Mary of Toledo (Spanish: Catedral Primada Santa María de Toledo) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Toledo, Spain, see of the Metropolitan Archdiocese of Toledo.
The cathedral of Toledo is one of the three 13th-century High Gothic cathedrals in Spain and is considered, in the opinion of some authorities, to be the magnum opus[1] of the Gothic style in Spain. It was begun in 1226 under the rule of Ferdinand III and the last Gothic contributions were made in the 15th century when, in 1493, the vaults of the central nave were finished during the time of the Catholic Monarchs. It was modeled after the Bourges Cathedral, although its five naves plan is a consequence of the constructors' intention to cover all of the sacred space of the former city mosque with the cathedral, and of the former sahn with the cloister. It also combines some characteristics of the Mudéjar style, mainly in the cloister, and with the presence of multifoiled arches in the triforium. The spectacular incorporation of light and the structural achievements of the ambulatory vaults are some of its more remarkable aspects. It is built with white limestone from the quarries of Olihuelas, near Toledo.
Source Wikipedia


Cathedral of Toledo by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Interior, Cathedral of Toledo by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Coro de la catedral de Toledo by trioptikmal, on Flickr


El Transparente, Side View by trioptikmal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia Cathedral, Spain​*
Segovia Cathedral is a Roman Catholic religious church in Segovia, Spain. It is located in the main square of the city, the Plaza Mayor, and is dedicated to the Virgin Mary. The Cathedral of Segovia is one of last Gothic cathedrals built in Spain and Europe. It was built in the mid-sixteenth century, when in most of Europe, Renaissance architecture it was the new reference.
The massive cathedral was built between 1525-1577 in a late Gothic style, which was becoming outdated elsewhere in Europe. The previous cathedral of Segovia had stood adjacent to the Alcazar, and had been used by the royal armies in defending the latter against siege. The rebellious Comuneros were intent on taking the Cathedral to protect its holy relics, and to use its position against the walls of the Alcazar in order to defeat its defenders. In a famous exchange, prominent city officials urged the comuneros to halt their attacks on the church, saying they should consider the injustice of razing so sumptuous a temple while making war against those who, serving their king, defended his Alcazar. But their plea fell on deaf ears, and the comuneros replied: la Iglesia era de la Ciudad (the Church belonged to the City). After a bitter siege lasting months, the cathedral lay in ruins.
Source Wikipedia


Segovia Cathedral Facade I by trioptikmal, on Flickr



Altar, Segovia Cathedral by trioptikmal, on Flickr​
Organ and Ceiling Details, Segovia Cathedral by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Artist at Work by trioptikmal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Évora, Portugal​*
The *Cathedral of Évora* is one of the oldest and most important monuments in the city of Évora, in Portugal, lying on the highest spot of the city. It is part of the historical city centre, and the seat of the Archdiocese of Evora. It has been declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1988.
Évora was definitively reconquered from Arab hands in 1166 by Geraldo Sem Pavor (Gerald the Fearless), and soon afterwards the new Christian rulers of the city began to build a cathedral, dedicated to the Virgin Mary. This first building, built between 1184 and 1204, was very modest and was enlarged circa 1280-1340, this time in early Gothic style. The cathedral received several valuable additions through time, such as the Gothic cloisters (14th century), the Manueline chapel of the Esporão (early 16th century) and a new, magnificent main chapel in baroque style (first half of the 18th century). It is the largest of the mediaeval cathedrals in Portugal, and one of its best examples of Gothic architecture.

Evora, Portugal by lisa nixon, on Flickr


The Se Altar by phikapphil, on Flickr​
Igreja de São Francisco - Évora, Portugal by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Sé Catedral de Évora Interior by phikapphil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar, Zaragoza, Spain​*
The Basilica–Cathedral of Our Lady of the Pillar (Spanish: Catedral-Basílica de Nuestra Señora del Pilar) is a Roman Catholic church in the city of Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain. The Basilica venerates Blessed Virgin Mary, under her title Our Lady of the Pillar praised as Mother of the Hispanic Peoples by Pope John Paul II. It is reputed to be the first church dedicated to Mary in history.
Local traditions take the history of this basilica to the dawn of Christianity in Spain attributing to an apparition to Saint James the Great, the apostle who is believed by tradition to have brought Christianity to the country. This is the only reported apparition of Mary to have occurred before her believed Assumption.
Many of the kings of Spain, many other foreign rulers and saints have paid their devotion before this statue of Mary. Saint John of the Cross, Saint Teresa of Ávila, Saint Ignatius of Loyola, and Blessed William Joseph Chaminade are among the foremost ones. The Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar is one of two minor basilicas in the city of Zaragoza, and is co-cathedral of the city alongside the nearby La Seo Cathedral. The architecture is of Baroque style, and the present building was predominantly built between 1681 and 1872.
Source Wikipedia


Zaragoza - Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar Façade & Towers Plaza del Pilar by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Zaragoza - Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar Holy Column Shrine 2 by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Zaragoza - Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar Figure of Our Lady of the Pillar Holy Chapel Detail by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Zaragoza - Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar Sanctuary & Choir by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Zaragoza - Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar South Aisle Vaulted Ceiling by Le Monde1, on Flickr


Zaragoza - Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar Holy Chapel of Our Lady by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sagrada Família, Barcelona, Spain​*
The Basílica i Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família English: Basilica and Expiatory Church of the Holy Family, is a large Roman Catholic church in Barcelona, Spain, designed by Catalan architect Antoni Gaudí (1852–1926). Although incomplete, the church is a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and in November 2010 Pope Benedict XVI consecrated and proclaimed it a minor basilica, as distinct from a cathedral which must be the seat of a bishop.
Construction of Sagrada Família had commenced in 1882 and Gaudí became involved in 1883, taking over the project and transforming it with his architectural and engineering style, combining Gothic and curvilinear Art Nouveau forms. Gaudí devoted his last years to the project, and at the time of his death at age 73 in 1926 less than a quarter of the project was complete. Sagrada Família's construction progressed slowly, as it relied on private donations and was interrupted by the Spanish Civil War, only to resume intermittent progress in the 1950s. Construction passed the midpoint in 2010 with some of the project's greatest challenges remaining and an anticipated completion date of 2026, the centenary of Gaudí's death.
Source Wikipedia



La Sagrada Familia by José Garrido, on Flickr



Sagrada Familia #16 by T.K. Long, on Flickr​

Sagrada Família II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Rita Crane Photography: Sagrada Familia by Antonio Gaudi by Rita Crane Photography, on Flickr


Sagrada Familia Panorama by Carlos Martín Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

djole13 said:


> *Cathedral of Évora, Portugal​*
> The Cathedral of Évora is one of the oldest and most important monuments in the city of Évora, in Portugal, lying on the highest spot of the city. It is part of the historical city centre, and the seat of the Archdiocese of Evora. It has been declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1988.
> Évora was definitively reconquered from Arab hands in 1166 by Geraldo Sem Pavor (Gerald the Fearless), and soon afterwards the new Christian rulers of the city began to build a cathedral, dedicated to the Virgin Mary. This first building, built between 1184 and 1204, was very modest and was enlarged circa 1280-1340, this time in early Gothic style. The cathedral received several valuable additions through time, such as the Gothic cloisters (14th century), the Manueline chapel of the Esporão (early 16th century) and a new, magnificent main chapel in baroque style (first half of the 18th century). It is the largest of the mediaeval cathedrals in Portugal, and one of its best examples of Gothic architecture.
> 
> ...


Thats my city...thanks for the pics :cheers:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Nicula - St. Parascheva Orthodox church, Romania*

Nicula - St. Parascheva Orthodox church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Kirke Norge / Church Norway *

Hommelvik kirke by Krogen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Alstahaug church*

Alstahaug church by Per-Karlsson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Holmenkollen Kapelle Oslo, Norway*

Holmenkollen Kapelle Oslo by reinhold.arndt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The nave of the Neumünster of Würzburg, Bavaria, Germany. *

Neumünster, Würzburg, Nave by <DXR>, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Würzburg, Nave, Germany*

Marienkapelle, Würzburg, Nave by <DXR>, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Saint Naum, near Ohrid, Macedonia*​
The Monastery of Saint Naum (Macedonian: Манастир „Свети Наум“) is an Eastern Orthodox monastery in the Republic of Macedonia, named after the medieval Saint Naum who founded it. It is situated along Lake Ohrid, 29 kilometres (18 mi) south of the city of Ohrid.

The monastery was established in 905 by St Naum of Ohrid himself. St Naum is also buried in the church.

source










photo source

MACEDONIA-SVETI NAUM by uflecu, on Flickr

MACEDONIA-SVETI NAUM by uflecu, on Flickr

Monasterio de San Naum .IMG_6931 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.400,000 views, on Flickr










photo source


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nativity of the Virgin Cathedral, Suzdal Russia​*
The Cathedral of the Nativity of the Theotokos in Suzdal Russia is a World Heritage Site. It is one of the eight White Monuments of Vladimir and Suzdal. One of the most complex monuments of Russian medieval architecture. It was originally constructed during the reign of Vladimir II Monomakh during the late 11th century.
The Cathedral of the Nativity is surrounded by a ring of earthen walls in an oxbow of Kamenka River. It is notable for being the first city cathedral not built for the exclusive use of the knyaz or his relatives. The cathedral contains the remains of a son of Yuri Dolgoruki, knyazev of the Shuisky family and others.
Source Wikipedia

Nativity of the Virgin Cathedral, Suzdal Russia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Nativity of the Virgin Cathedral, Suzdal Russia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Nativity of the Virgin Cathedral, Suzdal Russia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Nativity of the Virgin Cathedral, Suzdal Russia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Nativity of the Virgin Cathedral, Suzdal Russia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fortified church of of St. Martin, Vigneux-Hocquet, France*



Eglise fortifiée de Vigneux-Hocquet - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée de Vigneux-Hocquet - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée de Vigneux-Hocquet - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée de Vigneux-Hocquet - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Saint Jovan Bigorski, Macedonia*​
The Monastery of Saint Jovan Bigorski is a Macedonian Orthodox monastery located in the western part of Macedonia, near the road connecting the towns of Debar and Gostivar.

The monastery church is dedicated to St. John the Baptist. According to the monastery's 1833 chronicle, it was built in 1020 by Ivan I Debranin. The Ottomans destroyed the monastery in the 16th century. The monastery was restored in 1743 by the monk Ilarion, who also built several monk cells. Later, in the period from 1812 to 1825 the monastery was expanded by archimandrite Arsenius.

*One of the most valuable treasures of the monastery is the iconostasis created by Petre Filipovski Garkata* from the nearby village of Gari. T*his iconostasis is considered as the most beautiful and most valuable wood-carved iconostasis*. *Another valuable monastery treasure is an icon dating from 1020 with supposedly miraculous healing power*.

source










139 - St. Jovan Bigorski Monastery, Macedonia by apedersen7, on Flickr

141 - St. Jovan Bigorski Monastery, Macedonia by apedersen7, on Flickr










photo source

Saint Jovan Bigorski Monastery by Stojan Toshe Nikolovski, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Saint Etienne le Vieux, Caen, France*

St Etienne le vieux à Caen by jin_eire, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of St. Martin, Tours, France​*
Basilica of St. Martin is a Roman Catholic basilica dedicated to Saint Martin of Tours, on whose tomb it was built. It is located in Tours, France.
It was built to replace an earlier basilica, built in the Middle Ages and thoroughly demolished during the French Revolution.
The basilica was built between 1886 and 1924 by French architect Victor Laloux in a neo-Byzantine style, on part of the site of the original Basilica which was repurchased by the Church. It was dedicated July 4, 1925.
Source Wikipedia

Tours (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

Tours (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

Basilique Saint-Martin (Tours) by Hocusfocus55, on Flickr

Basilique Saint-Martin (Tours) by Hocusfocus55, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jesuit Church of Mannheim, Germany​*
The church was built between 1733 in 1756 as the Court Church of the Mannheim electors Charles Philip III and Charles Theodore to a design of the Italian architect Alessandro Galli da Bibiena. It was completed in 1760 and consecrated to St. Ignatius of Loyola and St. Francis Xavier by the Prince Bishop of Augsburg, Joseph of Hesse-Darmstadt.
Features of the exterior are the twin towered facade of red sandstone, the statues of the four cardinal virtues, the Pheme, by Baroque sculptor Paul Egell, which adorns the 75 m-high dome.​


Mannheim, church by barnyz, on Flickr




Mannheim, church by barnyz, on Flickr




Mannheim, church interior by barnyz, on Flickr




Pipe organ by David H. King Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Église Notre-Dame d'Aubenton*​

* In 1044, construction began on the church. 
* In 1176, the church was consecrated and the people of Aubenton may attend Mass. 
* In 13 th century, a magnificent carved portal is showing the victory of the Lamb God on his enemies. 
* In 14 th century, a powerful defense tower was built with rest areas. 
* In 1685 the nave was covered by a painted wooden ceiling. 
* In 1791, the organ of the Abbey was bought by Bucilly Aubenton and placed in the church. 
* In 1893, some walls were rebuilt and consolidated. 

source​


Eglise fortifiée d'Aubenton - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée d'Aubenton - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise fortifiée d'Aubenton - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of St Peter in Mainz, Germany*​


> Mainz church of St Peter, this impressive Baroque church was designed by Johann Valentin Thoman and built 1749-1756. It was rebuilt in the 1950's after suffering extensive damage in WW2




Mainz church by barnyz, on Flickr




Mainz church by barnyz, on Flickr




Mainz church interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Osogovo Monastery, Macedonia*​
Osogovo Monastery (Macedonian: Осоговски Манастир) is a Macedonian Orthodox monastery located near Kriva Palanka, Republic of Macedonia, 10 kilometres (6.2 mi) from the Bulgarian border on Osogovo Mountain. The Osogovo Monastery is home to an art colony and to an architecture school during the summer.

The monastery consists of two churches including the larger "Saint Joachim of Osogovo" and the smaller "Holy Mother of God." The monastery grounds also consist of a bell tower, dormitories, a guardhouse, and a residency for the Head of the Macedonian Orthodox Church.

The monastery was founded in the 12th century, though there are no remains of the original monastery. The smaller church in today's monastery complex got its present look in the 14th century, while the larger one was built in the 19th century.

The larger, three-nave church, was built in 1851 by Andrey Damyanov. It has 12 cupolas, which represent the 12 apostles, and porches on its southern and western sides. Most of the church's interior and cupolas were painted by Dimitar Andonov Papradiški.

source



















photos by Marjan Petrovski

Crkva sv. Joakim Osogovski by kpmst7, on Flickr

Monastery of St. Joakim Osogovski - Kriva Palanka, Macedonia by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Sistine Chapel Vatican City​*
The Sistine Chapel (Latin: Sacellum Sixtinum; Italian: Cappella Sistina) is a large and renowned chapel in the Apostolic Palace, the official residence of the Pope in the Vatican City. Originally known as the Cappella Magna, the chapel takes its name from Pope Sixtus IV, who restored it between 1477 and 1480. Since that time, the chapel has served as a place of both religious and functionary papal activity. Today it is the site of the Papal conclave, the process by which a new Pope is selected. The fame of the Sistine Chapel lies mainly in the frescos that decorate the interior, and most particularly the Sistine Chapel ceiling and The Last Judgment by Michelangelo.
During the reign of Sixtus IV, a team of Renaissance painters that included Sandro Botticelli, Pietro Perugino, Pinturicchio, Domenico Ghirlandaio and Cosimo Roselli, created a series of frescos depicting the Life of Moses and the Life of Christ, offset by papal portraits above and trompe l’oeil drapery below. These paintings were completed in 1482, and on 15 August 1483 Sixtus IV celebrated the first mass in the Sistine Chapel for the Feast of the Assumption, at which ceremony the chapel was consecrated and dedicated to the Virgin Mary.
Between 1508 and 1512, under the patronage of Pope Julius II, Michelangelo painted the Sistine Chapel ceiling, a masterpiece without precedent, that was to change the course of Western art. In a different climate after the Sack of Rome, he returned and between 1535 and 1541, painted The Last Judgement for Popes Clement VII and Paul III. The fame of Michelangelo's paintings has drawn multitudes of visitors to the chapel, ever since they were revealed five hundred years ago.
Source Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia

Sistine chapel 2 by leonardcox304, on Flickr

Sistine Chapel by Colin Tsoi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Archbasilica of St. John Lateran, Rome, Italy​*
The Papal Archbasilica of St. John Lateran (Italian: Arcibasilica Papale di San Giovanni in Laterano), commonly known as St. John Lateran's Archbasilica, St. John Lateran's Basilica, and just The Lateran Basilica, is the cathedral church of the Diocese of Rome and the official ecclesiastical seat of the Bishop of Rome, who is the Pope.
It is the oldest and ranks first among the four Papal Basilicas or major basilicas of Rome (having the cathedra of the Bishop of Rome), and the oldest church in the West. It claims the title of ecumenical mother church among Roman Catholics. The current archpriest is Agostino Vallini, Cardinal Vicar General for the Diocese of Rome. The President of the French Republic, currently François Hollande, is ex officio the "first and only honorary canon" of the basilica, a title held by the heads of the French state since King Henry IV of France.
The large inscription on the façade reads, Clemens XII Pont Max Anno V Christo Salvatori In Hon SS Ioan Bapt et Evang, a highly abbreviated Latin inscription meaning "Pope Clement XII, in the fifth year of his reign, dedicated this building to Christ the Savior, in honor of Saints John the Baptist and Evangelist"; this is because the cathedrals of all patriarchs are dedicated to Christ himself. As the cathedral of the Bishop of Rome, it ranks above all other churches in the Catholic Church, including St. Peter's Basilica. For that reason, unlike all other Roman Basilicas, it holds the title of Archbasilica.
The archbasilica is located outside of the boundaries of Vatican City proper, although within the city of Rome. However, it enjoys extraterritorial status as one of the properties of the Holy See. This is also the case with several other buildings, following the resolution of the Roman Question with the signing of the Lateran Treaty.
Source Wikipedia

Facade of the Lateran Basilica by Lawrence OP, on Flickr



Holy Doors at St John Lateran by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​

Ex cathedra by Lawrence OP, on Flickr










Wikipedia


St John Lateran by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*''Assumption of Mary'' church of Csongrád, Csongrád county*​

The Church is situated in the town's main square, opposite the town hall, and was built in 1762.​

The Holy Virgin Mary Church (Nagyboldogasszony) just after Easter Monday in Csongrad, Csongrad county, Hungary. by richardtoy58, on Flickr




Interior view of the Nave from the chancel looking to the rear of the Holy Virgin Mary Church (Nagyboldogasszony) to the atrium just after Easter Monday in Csongrad, Csongrad county, Hungary. by richardtoy58, on Flickr




Interior view of the Holy Virgin Mary Church (Nagyboldogasszony) just after Easter Monday in Csongrad, Csongrad county, Hungary. by richardtoy58, on Flickr




The painted ceiling of the chancel and part of the nave of the Holy Virgin Mary Church (Nagyboldogasszony) just after Easter Monday in Csongrad, Csongrad county, Hungary. by richardtoy58, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The parish church of the Holy Trinity - Ludbreg, Croatia​*
The Church is a religious parish center and one of the oldest religious buildings in the city. The first written records of the parish date from 1334, and it is possible that the parish existed before. Throughout the centuries has gone through various phases in construction, have been changing styles and looks. The first church was probably made of wood. Based existed before the 15th century. The church was rebuilt in the 15th century on the existing foundations as a basilica with a Gothic octagonal sanctuary. Rebuilt in the 17th century, when it ruled Ludbreg Shura Erdődy. Its present appearance has received a significant intervention in the 18th century, when it assumed the baroque features. The church was the center of pilgrimage in Ludbreg, the Most Holy Blood of Christ until the construction Votive chapel and sanctuary Before the precious Blood of Christ 1996.
Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia​








Wikipedia


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

by JohnnyMass in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571892&page=4

*Batalha Monastery / BATALHA / PORTUGAL*

_Construction period: 14th to 16th, 19th and 20th centuries (1386 to 1900)_
_Architectural styles: Gothic, Manueline and Neo-Gothic_



MOSTEIRO DA BATALHA by Susana_2000, on Flickr









by NunoTrindade









by Paulo Luis


Mosteiro Santa Maria da Vitória, Batalha by lrd1rocha, on Flickr









by http://turismocadentro.com/mosteiro-da-batalha/


Mosteiro da Batalha #2 by leonarda vanicelli, on Flickr


Batalha by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


Monastério da Batalha - Batalha - Portugal by Guilherme Noronha, on Flickr


Mosteiro da Batalha by Filou]°[, on Flickr


Batalha by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


Monastério da Batalha - Batalha - Portugal by Guilherme Noronha, on Flickr


Monastério da Batalha - Batalha - Portugal by Guilherme Noronha, on Flickr



Monastério da Batalha - Batalha - Portugal by Guilherme Noronha, on Flickr









by Nuno Trindade









by Nuno Trindade









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petäjävesi Old Church, Finland​*
The Petäjävesi Old Church (Finnish: Petäjäveden vanha kirkko) is a wooden church located in Petäjävesi, Finland. It was built between 1763 and 1765, when Tavastia was still a part of Sweden. The bell tower was built in 1821. It was inscribed in 1994 on the UNESCO World Heritage List.

a nice aerial photo


Petäjävesi Old Church by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Petäjävesi by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr



Petäjävesi by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Two churches in Jyväskylä, Finland*


*Jyväskylä City Church (1880)*


Jyväskylä by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr


*Taulumäki Church (1928-1929)*


IMG_5469 by jophan, on Flickr



IMG_5476 by jophan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St-Gervais-et-St-Protais church of Ozenay, France​*

Ozenay (Saône-et-Loire) - Eglise Saint-Gervais et Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr



Ozenay (Saône-et-Loire) - Eglise Saint-Gervais et Saint-Protais by Morio60, on Flickr



Ozenay (Saône-et-Loire) - Eglise Saint-Gervais et Saint-Protais (XIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr



Ozenay (Saône-et-Loire) - Eglise Saint-Gervais et Saint-Protais (XIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*The Church of Saint Clement of Ohrid in Skopje, Macedonia​*
The construction of the Orthodox Cathedral church, designed by Slavko Brezovski, began in 1972 and was consecrated on 12 August 1990, on the 1150th anniversary of the birth of the church patron, St. Clement of Ohrid. This rotunda type church, with 36m x 36m dimension, composed only of domes and arches, is one of the most interesting architectural examples in recent Macedonian history. The main church is dedicated to St. Clement of Ohrid, and the church below to the Holy Mother. One of the chapels is dedicated to Emperor Constantine and Empress Helena, and the other to St. Mina, the martyr. 

At 45 meters high camban located in the yard, left (north) from the main entrance of the church bells are 3. The most severe 1000 kg, the second 500 kg, 300 kg of the third and they are all tripped in Austria.

*Fountain in front of the church was a gift from the Islamic religious community.*

source










photo by Ka Fai

The bell tower

Soboren hram sv. Kliment Ohridski by kpmst7, on Flickr

Church of St. Clement of Ohrid in Skopje / Соборен Храм „Св. Климент Охридски“ во Скопје by Filip Viranovski, on Flickr

Aerial photo










photo by m.sitel.com.mk

360 degree panorama of the church


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*The Church of Saint Leontius in Vodoča, Macedonia​*
The Vodoča Monastery with its church dedicated to Saint Leontius (Holy Martyr Leontius) is situated at the exit from Vodoča village, only 4 km northwest of Strumica in southeast Macedonia. Vodoča Monastery was mentioned for the first time in 1018 in the charters of the Byzantine Emperor Basil the Second, at the time when Tzar Samuel's state - the First Bulgarian Kingdon was destroyed. It appears again in the documentation of the Chilandary Monastery act from 1376, when the Vodoča Bishop Daniel and the Bansko Bishop Gregory settled their disputes with the local secular authorities over the borders of the Chilandary Monastery estates in the Strumica area.

The Vodoča Monastery is far famous after a dreadful event and as a place where 14000 soldiers of Tzar Samuil were blinded, after their defeat in the Battle on Belasica Mountain by the Byzantine Emperor Basil the Second, after which the village was named. 

source





































photos by jonas sundberg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of the Holy Cross, Nin, Croatia​*
*Church of the Holy Cross* (Croatian: Crkva svetog Križa) is a Croatian Pre-Romanesque Catholic church originating from the 9th century in Nin.
According to a theory from an art historian Mladen Pejaković, the design has an intentionally unbalanced elliptical form designated to "follow" the position of the Sun, retaining the functionality of a calendar and sundial. In its beginning, in the time of the Croatian principality, it was used as a royal chapel of the duke's courtyard nearby.
The church is that of a central type, it features the Croatian interlace (or simply "troplet") and a carved name of the Croatian župan "Godečaj".
The church is known under the moniker of "*the smallest cathedral in the world*", but it does not actually contain the seat of a bishop of Nin today.
Wikipedia

0013 R Nin Crkva sv. Križa by Morton1905, on Flickr


nin- sveti kriz by smiljana, on Flickr









wikipedia
​
Church of the Holy Cross, Nin, Croatia. Smallest Cathedral in the world! by i_am_keef, on Flickr









wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. John's Church - Radovan​*
*Radovan is a village in Varazdin County, Croatia*​








Panoramio More photos by zagi1









Panoramio More photos by zagi1









Panoramio More photos by zagi1









Panoramio More photos by zagi1









Panoramio More photos by zagi1









Panoramio More photos by zagi1









Panoramio More photos by zagi1


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tyrvään Pyhän Olavin Church, Sastamala, Finland​*


IMG_7874.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7878.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7842.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7821.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pyhän Marian Church, Sastamala, Finland*



IMG_7573.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7580_1_2.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7558.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7568.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Karkku Church, Sastamala, Finland*​


IMG_7550.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7553-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7542.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7545.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Église aint Pardoux, Gimel-les-Cascades, France*



Eglise Saint Pardoux - Gimel les Cascades - Corrèze by Vaxjo, on Flickr



Eglise Saint Pardoux - Gimel les Cascades - Corrèze by Vaxjo, on Flickr



Eglise Saint Pardoux - Gimel les Cascades - Corrèze by Vaxjo, on Flickr



Eglise Saint Pardoux - Gimel les Cascades - Corrèze by Vaxjo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Basilica of St. Castor, Koblenz, Germany*












Koblenz Church by barnyz, on Flickr



Koblenz Church by barnyz, on Flickr



Koblenz church interior by barnyz, on Flickr



Koblenz Church interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ringebu Stave Church, Norway​*
The church is first mentioned in 1270, although it could be older.
It was rebuilt into a cruciform church around 1630 by master-builder Werner Olsen and in 1631 received its characteristic red tower. Of the original church only the nave remains, with free-standing posts in the inner area.
Later restoration brought it back a bit closer to its original shape in 1921.
The church was painted in 1717, but only the lower half of the walls were done, since the ceiling at that time was lower. At one point the church was painted white within, but during the restoration work in 1921 the church interior was restored to its original colouring.​


Ringebu Stave Church, dating back to 1220. by iharsten, on Flickr



Ringebu Stave Church by Justin Kane, on Flickr



Ringebu stavkyrkje /Ringebu Stave Church /Ringebun sauvakirkko by akkujala, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Our Lady of Sorrows, Šaštín-Stráže, Slovakia​*
Šaštín-Stráže is one of the most important Marian shrines in Slovakia. Several pilgrimages are held there annually, especially on Pentecost and Our Lady of Sorrows Day.
Šaštín-Stráže (German: Schoßberg-Strascha, Hungarian: Sasvár-Morvaőr) is a town in the Senica District, Trnava Region in western Slovakia. Originally two separate villages, now it is one of the youngest towns in Slovakia, having received town privileges on 1 September 2001.
Wikipedia









Panoramio More photos by Bazita Gausss









Panoramio More photos by Jan Koláček​








Panoramio More photos by Bazita Gausss









Panoramio More photos by Bazita Gausss









Panoramio More photos by < JOKO >


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nové Zámky Roman Catholic Church​*
The Roman Catholic Church of Nové Zámky (Slovak: Rimskokatolicky kostol NoveZamky) dominates the main square of the town, which is in south-west Slovakia.
It was built in the years 1584-1585. Initially, it was a simple late-Gothic building, and was later rebuilt several times. The building with all its facilities was totally destroyed by a fire. Only the sacristy remained, and an eternal light from the presbytery was saved. Until 1867, the church appeared a typical building in the late-Baroque classic style. The most recent major reconstruction work was undertaken in 1877, giving the church a neoclassic character. The round shape of the windows probably dates from this era.
Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Panoramio More photos by Bazita Gausss​








Panoramio More photos by Bazita Gausss









Panoramio More photos by Bazita Gausss









Panoramio More photos by Filip Jurovatý


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kerimäki Church, Finland​*
Designed by Anders Fredrik Granstedt and built between 1844 and 1847, the church has a length of 45 metres (148 ft), a width of 42 m (138 ft), a height of 37 m (121 ft) and a seating capacity of more than 3,000.It is the largest wooden church in the world.​


Kerimäki church. Finland. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr



kerimäki by elisala, on Flickr



kerimäki by elisala, on Flickr










Eeva K. Kallio - https://www.flickr.com/photos/donnaceleste/9877363805/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. John's Church, Malmö, Sweden​*
St. John's Church (Swedish: St Johannes kyrka) is a church located near Triangeln in the Innerstaden district of Malmö, Sweden. It was designed by Axel Anderberg in the Jugend style and built in 1903-1907



IMG_29055A by Avismand, on Flickr



S:t Johannes Kyrka by elsamu, on Flickr










Joakim Andersen - https://www.flickr.com/photos/joakim_andersen/8903568794/​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo Cathedral, Italy​*
*Palermo Cathedral* is the cathedral church of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Palermo, located in *Palermo*, *Sicily*, southern *Italy*. As an architectural complex, it is characterized by the presence of different styles, due to a long history of additions, alterations and restorations, the last of which occurred in the 18th century.
The church was erected in 1185 by Walter Ophamil (or Walter of the Mill), the Anglo-Norman archbishop of Palermo and King William II's minister, on the area of an earlier Byzantine basilica. By all accounts this earlier church was founded by St. Gregory and was later turned into a mosque by the Saracens after their conquest of the city in the 9th century. Ophamil is buried in a sarcophagus in the church's crypt. The medieval edifice had a basilica plan with three apses, of which only some minor architectural elements survive today.
The interior has a Latin cross plan, with a nave and two aisles divided by pilasters. In the first two chapels of the right aisle are the tomb of emperors and royal figures moved here in the 18th century from their original sites (mostly from the basilica itself). Here are the remains of Emperor Henry VI, his son Frederick II, as well as those of Peter II of Sicily. A Roman sarcophagus is the tomb of Constance of Aragon, Frederick's wife. Under the mosaic baldachins are the tombs of Roger II, the first King of Sicily, and his daughter Constance. The last two were once located in the transept of the Cathedral of Cefalù.
Wikipedia

palermo cathedral, sicily by u.hopper, on Flickr


The Cathedral of Palermo, Palermo, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr​
The Cathedral of Palermo, Palermo, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Cattedrale di Palermo by Mark.net, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cappella Palatina, Palermo, southern Italy​*
The Palatine Chapel (Italian: Cappella Palatina), is the royal chapel of the Norman kings of Sicily situated on the ground floor at the center of the Palazzo Reale in Palermo, southern Italy.
Also referred to as a Palace church or Palace chapel, it was commissioned by Roger II of Sicily in 1132 to be built upon an older chapel (now the crypt) constructed around 1080. It took eight years to build, receiving a royal charter the same year, with the mosaics being only partially finished by 1143. The sanctuary, dedicated to Saint Peter, is reminiscent of a domed basilica. It has three apses, as is usual in Byzantine architecture, with six pointed arches (three on each side of the central nave) resting on recycled classical columns.
The chapel combines harmoniously a variety of styles: the Norman architecture and door decor, the Arabic arches and scripts adorning the roof, the Byzantine dome and mosaics. For instance, clusters of four eight-pointed stars, typical for Muslim design, are arranged on the ceiling so as to form a Christian cross.
Wikipedia

PALERMO - Cappella Palatina by peppino42, on Flickr

PALERMO - Cappella Palatina by peppino42, on Flickr

PALERMO - Cappella Palatina by peppino42, on Flickr

PALERMO - Interno della Cappella Palatina by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church in Nógrádsáp, Hungary*



Nógrádsáp by hael1234, on Flickr



Nógrádsáp by hael1234, on Flickr



Nógrádsáp by hael1234, on Flickr



Nógrádsáp by hael1234, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Serbian Orthodox church of Grábóc, Hungary*​


> Grábóc, Hungary. Serb Orthodox Church and Monastery.
> The settlement's main asset is the only surviving Serbian Orthodox monastic church in Hungary built between 1736 and 1741. The significance of the Grábóc Serbian monastery stretched far beyond the county borders; it was the intellectual and spiritual centre of the Serbian population within the Carpathian Basin.




P1230109 by lászló jános2, on Flickr



P1230135 by lászló jános2, on Flickr



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*"The Immaculate Conception" Roman-Catholic Church, Orșova, Romania*

It was built between 1972-1976, architect Hans Fackelmann



Orșova - biserica catolică "Neprihănita Zămislire" by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Orșova - biserica catolică "Neprihănita Zămislire" by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Orșova - biserica catolică "Neprihănita Zămislire" by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*The church of the Saint Archangels Michael and Gabriel in Lesnovo, Macedonia*​
The church is built in the second half of the XI century. This church and the monastery complex for the first time are mentioned in some written documents around 1330. The monastery had a school where a large number of Slavic manuscripts were written. The Calligraphic (writing) school was called Scriptorium. Until the 1840's this monastery had the largest library in the Balkans. 

source

Monastery - need to find out which... by CharlesFred, on Flickr










photo by Gavril Galev










photo by Stojan Toshe Nikolovski










photo by wikipedia


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

All the churches posted here sorted by countries - in the the first post of the thread


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great work, Pop Bogdan! Thank you in behalf of everyone that is contributing to this thread.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Basilica of Saint Servatius, Maastricht, the Netherlands​*
The architecturally hybrid but mainly Romanesque church is situated next to the Gothic church of Saint John, backing onto the town's main square, Vrijthof.
The nave was built in the first half of the 11th century, the transept in the second half of the century, and the choir and westwork in the 12th century. The sculpted Bergportaal, at the south side of the church, was begun around 1180 and can be considered late Romanesque or early Gothic. All the chapels along the side aisles are Gothic {14th and 15th centuries), and so is the vaulted ceiling of the nave and the transept. In 1556 a late Gothic spire was added onto the westwork between the two existing towers. In 1770 the entire westwork was crowned with Baroque helmet spires, designed by the Liège architect Etienne Fayen.Between 1866 and 1900 the church underwent major restorations during which some of the damage done earlier in the century was reversed. The restoration was led by famous Dutch architect Pierre Cuypers. In 1955 a fire caused Cuypers' Gothic Revival westwork spire to fall through the roof of the church, which made another thorough restoration necessary (1982–1991).​


Saint Servatius Basilica in Maastricht, the Netherlands by Daria Scheel, on Flickr



Basiliek Sint Servaas by roprik, on Flickr



Basilica of Saint Servatius by Frans Schmit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Westerkerk, Amsterdam, the Netherlands​*

Westerkerk (English: Western Church) is a Dutch Protestant church in central Amsterdam in the Netherlands. It is next to Amsterdam's Jordaan district, on the bank of the Prinsengracht canal.
The Westerkerk was built in 1620-1631 after a design by the late Renaissance architect Hendrick de Keyser in the Dutch Renaissance style and in the form of a patriarchal cross.The spire, called the Westertoren ("Western tower"), is the highest church tower in Amsterdam, at 85 meters (279 feet). 



Amsterdam - Westerkerk-02 by Tina Monumentalia, on Flickr



Wester's SuperMokumman by Maria Emanuela, on Flickr



Amsterdam - Westerkerk-16 by Tina Monumentalia, on Flickr



Westerkerk in Amsterdam by joe.routon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Luleå Cathedral, Sweden*

Luleå Cathedral (Swedish: Luleå domkyrka) in Luleå, Sweden, serves the Diocese of Luleå and the local Church of Sweden parish, Luleå Cathedral Parish (Luleå domkyrkoförsamling).
It was consecrated in 1893. The church was originally named Oscar Fredrik Church (Oscar Fredriks kyrka), after the King Oscar (Fredrik) II. It became cathedral when the Diocese of Luleå was formed in 1904



Catedral de Luleå by luyylu, on Flickr



Catedral de Luleå by luyylu, on Flickr



Catedral de Luleå by luyylu, on Flickr



Catedral de Luleå by luyylu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St Nedelya Church, Sofia, Bulgaria​*

St. Nedelya Church by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr



St. Nedelya church (Holy Sunday Church / църква Света Неделя) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Sofia - Saint Nedelya Church inside by mbell1975, on Flickr



Church of St. Nedelya, Sofia, (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Telšiai Cathedral, Lithuania​*
The Cathedral of St. Anthony of Padua (Lithuanian: Telšių Šv. Antano Paduviečio katedra) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Telšiai, Lithuania, seat of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Telšiai.
The history of the church dates back to 1624 when Deputy Chancellor of Lithuania Paweł Stefan Sapieha established a Franciscan monastery and built a wooden church on the Insula hill in the centre of Telšiai. A new spacious brick church was constructed between 1762 and 1794. The tower was built in 1859. In 1893 architect Piotras Serbinovičius designed the fence and gates of the churchyard.
After the establishment of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Telšiai in 1926, the church became a cathedral.​


Panorama 1 by KarolisKybartas, on Flickr



Telšiai Cathedral, Lithuania by diliff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Michael's Church, Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár/ Klausenburg, Romania*


The Church of Saint Michael is a Gothic-style Roman Catholic church in Cluj-Napoca. It is the second largest church (after the Black Church of Brașov) in the geographical region of Transylvania, Romania. The nave is 50 meters long and 24 meters wide, the apse is 20×10 m. The tower with its height of 76 meter (80 meter including the cross) is the highest one in Transylvania. 
The construction was begun probably in place of the Saint James Chapel. The financing of the church was partly done by the citizens, partly from the income of indulgences. (The first related document from 1349, signed by the archbishop of Avignon and fifteen other bishops grants the indulgence for those contributing to the illumination and furniture of the Saint Michael Church.) The construction was completed between 1442-1447, the old tower was built between 1511-1545. The tower that stands today was erected in 1862.​


Biserica Sfantul Mihail by adiulici01, on Flickr



Biserica Sfântul Mihail din Cluj-Napoca. by djbalbas, on Flickr



Biserica Sf. Mihail by markku_a, on Flickr



Biserica Sf. Mihail by markku_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Some churches in the Snæfellsnes peninsula, Iceland*



Footpath to Hellnar church, Snæfellsnes by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr



Narfeyrarkirkja by geh2012, on Flickr



Búðakirkja church, Snæfellsnes by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr



Flateyjarkirkja by Riverman., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neuchâtel: Notre Dame, Switzerland​*

Notre dame by eve186, on Flickr



Stadt Neuchâtel Schweiz by  dag , on Flickr



Stadt Neuchâtel Schweiz by  dag , on Flickr



Stadt Neuchâtel Schweiz by  dag , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Abbey of Saint Gall, Switzerland​*
The Convent of St Gall, a perfect example of a great Carolingian monastery, was, from the 8th century to its secularization in 1805, one of the most important in Europe. Its library is one of the richest and oldest in the world and contains precious manuscripts such as the earliest-known architectural plan drawn on parchment. From 1755 to 1768, the conventual area was rebuilt in Baroque style. The cathedral and the library are the main features of this remarkable architectural complex, reflecting 12 centuries of continuous activity.​


St. Gallen - Abbey of St. Gallen by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr



abbey church by overthemoon, on Flickr



Abbey of Saint Gall by Garrett Rock, on Flickr



Abbey of Saint Gall by Garrett Rock, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Basilica di San Marino​*The present church was built in 1836 in place of an earlier one that dated to 7th century. It is built in the Neoclassical style, with a porch of eight Corinthian columns. Relics of St. Marino are enshrined in the basilica.



Basilica di San Marino by twiga_swala, on Flickr



Interno basilica by FranzPisa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Panagia Ekatontapiliani, Parikia, Greece​*
Panagia Ekatontapyliani (also known as the Church of 100 Doors) is a historic Byzantine church complex in Parikia town, on the island of Paros in Greece. The church complex contains a main chapel surrounded by two more chapels and a baptistery with a cruciform font.
The church dates to 326 AD. Its oldest features likely predate the adoption of Christianity as the state religion of the Roman Empire in 391 AD. The church was purportedly founded by the mother of the Roman Emperor Constantine the Great (ruled 306–337 AD), Saint Helen, during her pilgrimage to the Holy Land when she stopped to worship at a chapel on the island. Later Justinian is credited for initiating construction on the site as well. The site was badly damaged by an earthquake in the 18th century, but gradually restored.​


Panagia Ekatontapiliani 1 - the main temple by teo58-, on Flickr



Herradura by Nebelkuss, on Flickr



Panagia Ekatonpiliani by Nebelkuss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lichfield Cathedral*

It is the only medieval English cathedral with three spires.
The cathedral is dedicated to St Chad and Saint Mary. Its internal length is 113 metres (370 feet), and the breadth of the nave is 21m (68'). The central spire is 77m (252') high and the western spires are about 58m (190').
It was built between 1195–1340.Major renovation took place between 1660s - 19th century.



Lichfield Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr



Lichfield Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr



Lichfield Cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr



Lichfield Cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The parish church of St. Anthony of Padua, Čakovec, Croatia​*

Crkva sv. Antuna Padovanskog by djolenovi, on Flickr









Župa sv. Antuna Padovanskog









Župa sv. Antuna Padovanskog









Župa sv. Antuna Padovanskog​
Crkva sv. Antuna Padovanskog by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lakeuden Risti Church, Seinäjoki, Finland*


Lakeuden Risti Church (Finnish: Lakeuden Ristin kirkko; "Cross of the Plains Church") is a Lutheran church located in Seinäjoki, Finland. The church was designed by Alvar Aalto and built between 1957–1960. It was the first finished building of the larger administrative and civic center also planned by Aalto, consisting of Seinäjoki town hall, a library, a theater and a state office building.
The cathedral-like building seats 1200 people in the hall and 124 in the organ gallery.In the Gesamtkunstwerk spirit Aalto also designed silverware, antependiums, altar cloths and two stained glass paintings for the church.
The cross-shaped bell tower from which the church gets its name is 65 meters high and a local landmark. A parish center by Aalto, consisting of white one-storey and two-storey buildings, was built next to the church in 1964–66.​


Seinäjoki City Center - View by faller_man, on Flickr



Seinäjoki City Center - Church Wall by faller_man, on Flickr



Seinäjoki City Center - Church Hall by faller_man, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of the Acheiropoietos, Thessaloniki, Greece*


The Acheiropoietos has been dated from its bricks and mosaics to ca. 450–470, making it perhaps the earliest of the city's surviving churches. It was modified in the 7th and again in the 14th–15th centuries. Known as the Panagia Theotokos in Byzantine times, it is dedicated to Mary.
The building is a three-aisled basilica, some 28 m wide and 36.5 m long, with a wooden roof.​

Thessaloniki: church of Panaghia Acheiropoietos by St. Hadrian Pilgrimages, on Flickr



DSC05530 by Seferiades, on Flickr​


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice thread.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Church of St. George, Kurbinovo, Macedonia*​
The Church of St. George is a 12th-century Macedonian Orthodox monastery located in the village of Kurbinovo in the Republic of Macedonia. According to the research made on the church's frescoes, it is supposed that the church was built in the year 1191 by the Byzantines. The church is a "monument of culture" in the Republic of Macedonia and protected by law. 

The church was built during the rule of Isaac II Angelos in the Byzantine Empire, in the foothills of the Baba Mountain. During the 19th century the church was renovated, and in the early 20th century, a wooden ceiling and a porch was built, also the southern and the northern entrances were closed and transformed into two windows.

The frescoes in the monastery are considered one of the best known Byzantine paintings of the Macedonian Renaissance. The painting of the church's interior began on April 25, 1191. The frescoes depict among others Jesus Christ, Gabriel, Mary, Saints Cyril and Methodius, Cyril of Alexandria, Saint John, Parascheva, Saint Demetrius, and Saint George.

source

Church of St. George at Kurbinovo near Lake Prespa and Ohrid by DSLEWIS, on Flickr

makedonija_31 by carlo, on Flickr

Church of St. George at Kurbinovo, Macedonia by DSLEWIS, on Flickr

makedonija_18 by carlo, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Basilica of Notre-Dame de Brebières, Albert, France*


The basilica is located in the town of Albert, Picardy. It was built between 1885 and 1895 in neo-byzantine style. The previous church was too small to welcome all the pilgrims.
The sacred character of the place dates back to the 12th century when a shepherd found a monolith and miraculous statue of the Virgin in the fields which became the destination of a pilgrimage.
Today, the pilgrimage takes place during the first half of september.



Albert (Somme) - Basilique Notre-Dame de Brebières (fin XIXe) by Morio60, on Flickr



Albert. by Mostonian FCUM, on Flickr










by Paul Hermans (Wikimedia)


Albert (Somme) - Basilique Notre-Dame de Brebières (fin XIXe) by Morio60, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. George church, Voroneț Monastery, Romania*​
The monastery was constructed by Stephen the Great in 1488 over a period of 3 months and 3 weeks to commemorate the victory at Battle of Vaslui. Often known as the "Sistine Chapel of the East", the frescoes at Voroneț feature an intense shade of blue known in Romania as "Voroneț blue."
It is known throughout the world for its exterior frescoes of bright and intense colours, and for the hundreds of well-preserved figures placed against the renowned azurite background.The small windows, their rectangular frames of crossed rods and the receding pointed or shouldered arches of the interior doorframes are Gothic. The south and north doors of the exonarthex of 1547 have rectangular frames, which indicate a transition period from Gothic to Renaissance.
The church is one of the Painted churches of Moldavia listed in UNESCO's list of World Heritage sites.​


Voronet monastery by marirom, on Flickr



Voronet Monastery - Gura Humorlui - Suceava County - Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr



Voronet Monastery - Gura Humorlui - Suceava County - Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr



Voronet Monastery - Gura Humorlui - Suceava County - Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*"Holy Trinity" church, Cozia Monastery, Romania*


The fortified cloister dates from the foundation (1388) and is the only in Byzantine style preserved in Romania. 
The appearance of the church was modified under Neagoe Basarab (1517), Şerban Cantacuzino and Constantin Brâncoveanu (1707), who added a veranda, a new fountain, a chapel and a watch tower, adding to its architecture the 'brâncovenesc style'.
Cozia was painted between 1390 and 1391. Some of the original frescoes (1390) are still well preserved.



Cozia by pikrpl, on Flickr



Cozia Monastery - Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr



Cozia Monastery - Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr



Cozia Monastery - Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Basilica of St. John, Eger, Hungary*

It was built by the designs of József Hild from 1831 to 1836, ordered by archbishop Pyrker. The statues standing outside the cathedral are works of Marco Casagrande. The organ of the Basilica was made by company Moser in Salzburg at the end of 19th c. In the main season (15. May – 15. October) visitors can listen to organ concerts every day at noon time. The frescos decorating the domes of the church were painted by István Takács artist from Mezőkövesd, so typical folkart motives of his homeland can be discovered in his paintings.​


IMG_4182 by cluthringer, on Flickr



Eger Basilica by Istvan, on Flickr



Eger Basilica by nagyistvan8, on Flickr



DSC03210 (Explored) by StagnantLife & Bearangel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of Santa Coloma d'Andorra*​
It is a church located in Santa Coloma, Andorra la Vella Parish, Andorra. It is a heritage property registered in the Cultural Heritage of Andorra. It was built in 9th-12th century. This is Andorra's oldest church.It was nominated as a UNESCO World Heritage site on 22 February 1999 in the Cultural category.​


Iglesia Santa Coloma-Andorra 01 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr



ESGLÉSIA DE SANTA COLOMA, ANDORRA LA VELLA by fer55., on Flickr



ESGLÉSIA DE SANTA COLOMA, ANDORRA LA VELLA 08 by fer55., on Flickr



ESGLÉSIA DE SANTA COLOMA, ANDORRA LA VELLA 07 by fer55., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Michael's Church, Luxembourg*

It is a Roman Catholic church in Luxembourg City, in southern Luxembourg. It is located in Fishmarket, in the central Ville Haute quarter.
The church is the oldest extant religious site in Luxembourg City.The first church was built on the spot in 987 as the castle chapel for the Count of Luxembourg. However, over the following centuries, the building was destroyed, rebuilt, and renovated several times. Its current appearance dates to 1688, and unites Romanesque and Baroque architectural styles, pre-dating the national Moselle Baroque style.​


St. Michael's Church, Luxembourg by Uncle Buddha, on Flickr



Saint Michael's Church Luxembourg by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cathedral of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, Monaco*


Also known as Saint Nicholas Cathedral - is the cathedral of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Monaco in Monaco-Ville, Monaco, where many of the Grimaldis were buried, including Grace Kelly and more recently, Rainier III.
The cathedral was consecrated in 1875, and is on the site of the first parish church in Monaco built in 1252 and dedicated to St. Nicholas.



Monaco Cathedral by jeff_a_goldberg, on Flickr



Cathédrale de Monaco by GGcoco76, on Flickr



Cathédrale de Monaco by GGcoco76, on Flickr



Cathédrale de Monaco by GGcoco76, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Basilica of the Assumption, Aglona, Latvia*


The construction of the present church was started in 1768 and finalized in 1780. It is built in the Italian Baroque style, and is dedicated to the Assumption of the Virgin Mary and consecrated in 1800 by Bishop J. Benislavski.
Every year thousands of pilgrims flock to the Basilica on the day of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary on 15 August. It is one of the eight international shrines recognized by the Holy See and its religious events were attended by around 300,000 pilgrims.
In 1980 Basilica of the Assumption celebrated its 200th anniversary, and Pope John Paul II granted it the title of "Basilica minoris". In September 1993 the same pope visited the basilica.​


Aglona Basilica by chamer80, on Flickr



Aglona 2 by feelix, on Flickr



Claudio Pettazzi - Flickr



Aglona 3 by feelix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ljubljana Cathedral, Slovenia*


The construction of Saint Nicholas' Cathedral took place between 1701 and 1706. It was led by Francesco Bombasi, who already after a few months replaced the unreliable Francesco Feratta, and Mihael Zamerl.The master builder was Pavel Jugovic, and after his death in March 1704, Gregor Maček.The construction was completed in 1706, the first worship took place in the new building in August 1706, and the consecration took place on 8 May 1707.Originally, a fake dome was painted on the arch above the centre until the church's real dome was constructed by Matej Medved in 1841.



Ljubljana cathedral above the marketplace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr



Ljubljana Cathedral, AKA St Nicholas Cathedral by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr



Inside the Cathedral by Laura Sanderman, on Flickr



Frescoes in the church by Iztok Alf Kurnik, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The INDEX of the churches in the first post is up to date, I had also made a map with the number of churches posted here from each country.












Original


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. George Serbian Orthodox Church, Pomáz, Hungary​*

St George Serbian Orthodox Church, Pomáz by elinor04, on Flickr



Szent György szerb ortodox templom by MEPH52, on Flickr



St George Serbian Orthodox Church, Pomáz by elinor04, on Flickr



Iconostasis, St George Serbian Orthodox Church, Pomáz by elinor04, on Flickr​

Other interior photos (by elinor04): 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Franciscan monastery in Kraljeva Sutjeska, Bosnia and Herzegovina​*
The Monastery was founded in 14th century (it was first mentioned in 1385), the current church dates from 1888-1890.
It includes a museum in which it houses historical treasures, a library which keeps rare and valuable historical records. There are around 11,000 works in the library, including 31 incunabula and works in Bosnian Cyrillic. The earliest parish register is preserved since 1641. There are also a number of Ottoman Turkish documents.



BiH-165 Kraljeva Sutjeska Franciscan Monastery by FO Travel, on Flickr



Bosnia and Herzegovina Apr-30-2012 066 by GR8KIWI (CJ), on Flickr



michalfabik - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of Our Lady of Remedy, Kotor, Montenegro​*
The Church of Our Lady of Remedy (Serbian Cyrillic: Црква Госпе од здравља or Црква Марије Колеђате) is a Roman Catholic church located in Kotor, Montenegro. The church is perched on the slope of the St. John Mountain. The Church of Our Lady of Remedy dates from 1518. The church can only be reached on foot: the rocks and the stairs that lead to the structures on the slope make this church a difficult and time-consuming place to reach. Nevertheless, many tourists and local citizens visit this church daily. 



church_kotor_bay_montenegro by Luke Haruki, on Flickr



Kotor, kerk Onze Lieve Vrouwe der Genezing (1518), een kerk die deel uitmaakt van de stadsmuur, Montenegro juni 2014 by wally nelemans, on Flickr



Kotor, het altaar in de kerk van Onze Lieve Vrouwe der Genezing, Montenegro juni 2014 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Nativity of Mary, Skopje, Macedonia​*
The Church of Nativity of Mary (Macedonian Cyrillic: Рождество на Пресвета Богородица) is a Macedonian Orthodox church located in the center of Skopje, the capital of the Republic of Macedonia. This church had a turbulent history since been destroyed several times. The first church was built in 1204 and existed until 1688, when it was demolished by the Ottoman Turks. Then it was rebuilt in 1835, with the donations of the people, but in 1944 the church was burned down by the Bulgarian occupation forces. In 2008, with the donation of the businessman Trifun Kostovski, the Church of Nativity of Mary was rebuilt again with the same exterior and interior as in the past.

source​
Crkva Presveta Bogorodica Skopje by aleksandar2510, on Flickr










source

Orthodox Church of the Holy Mother of God by Alexanyan, on Flickr










photo by wikipedia


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St Colman's Cathedral, Cobh, Republic of Ireland*

The cathedral is a large, elaborately detailed neo-Gothic building, that, overlooking Cork harbour, is prominently sited and visible from quite a distance. Construction began in 1868 and was not completed until over half a century later due to increases in costs and revisions of the original plans.

more info - on Wikipedia



La città arcobaleno / The rainbow town by AndreaPucci, on Flickr



St Colman's Cathedral, Cobh by Grito al Aire, on Flickr



roof detail by backpackphotography, on Flickr



St. Colman's Cathedral, Cobh by backpackphotography, on Flickr​
other interior photos (by backpackphotography): 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6 , 7


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Saint-Chapelle, Paris*

_The Sainte-Chapelle (French pronunciation: ​[sɛ̃t ʃapɛl], Holy Chapel) is a royal medieval Gothic chapel, in the heart of Paris, France.

Begun some time after 1239 and consecrated on 26 April 1248,[2] the Sainte-Chapelle is considered among the highest achievements of the Rayonnant period of Gothic architecture. Its erection was commissioned by King Louis IX of France to house his collection of Passion Relics, including Christ's Crown of Thorns - one of the most important relics in medieval Christendom.

Along with the Conciergerie, the Sainte-Chapelle is one of the earliest surviving buildings of the Capetian royal palace on the Île de la Cité. Although damaged during the French revolution, and restored in the 19th century, it retains one of the most extensive in-situ collections of 13th-century stained glass anywhere in the world._

Source: wikipedia

Saint Chapelle by freaksunny, on Flickr

Saint-Chapelle by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr

Saint-Chapelle by Luciano Guelfi, on Flickr

Saint Chapelle (1) by Nuno Guerreiro, on Flickr

Saint Chapelle by www.raulcid.es, on Flickr

Saint Chapelle Cathedral in Paris, France by indiepepe, on Flickr

Saint Chapelle by Diego H., on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

By *JohnnyMass* in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571892&page=2

*Saint Engrácia, National Pantheon / LISBON / PORTUGAL*

*Construction period: 17th, 18th and 20th centuries (1632 to 1966)*
*Architectural styles: Mannerist and Baroque*





















Church of Santa Engrácia (Igreja de Santa Engrácia) by patrick_22_b, on Flickr


National Pantheon / Church of Santa Engrácia [Lisbon] by Einsiedler., on Flickr


Igreja de Santa Engrácia by fourme, on Flickr


Panteón Nacional by SLO-D300, on Flickr





























Panteão Nacional. Lisbon, Portugal by ruireb, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Saint Nicolas, Kruševo, Macedonia​*
This Church was built in 1832.

During the Ilinden Uprising in 1903, the church and much of the central part of the city was burned and destroyed. The church was restored in the period from 1905 to 1907. It has a central position and it's situated in the bazaar, so that its size and grandeur dominates the area of the city.​
Krushevo by SigL, on Flickr










Makedonia by mikovat, on Flickr

Mazedonien: Krusevo by serainaru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orthodox Church of St. Gorazd, Olomouc, Czech Republic​*
In 1939 it was consecrated to St. Gorazd (Slavic enlightener in the 9th century). Church was repaired in 1985–1987. In 1987 the church took place for canonization of St. Gorazd II, who was executed by the Nazis in 1942 for helping the paratroopers who carried out the assassination of Reinhard Heydrich.​


Kostel svatého Gorazda by kompetenzsackerl, on Flickr



Kostel svatého Gorazda, Olomouc by *Vasek*, on Flickr



Kostel svatého Gorazda, Olomouc by *Vasek*, on Flickr



IMG_2981 by amykazuye, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of Saint Michael, Olomouc, Czech Republic​*
It is a Roman Catholic church in Olomouc, Czech Republic. It is one of the most important landmarks of the city.
The church, connected originally with the Dominican Order, was constructed in the 13th century and reconstructed to its current Baroque form in 1676-1703 by Giovanni Pietro Tencalla. Stucco ornamentation of the interior was provided by Baltazar Fontana. The church was consecrated on 9 May 1707, however in July 1709 was damaged by the large fire. The church is characterised by its three domes symbolizing the Holy Trinity. Bottom side of all domes is covered by frescos. Church organ are original from 1706, made by David Sieber, organist from Brno.










Tedmek on wikimedia



2013-060508E by bubbahop, on Flickr



Church of Saint Michael (Kostel svatého Michala), Olomouc by twiga_swala, on Flickr



St Michael Church in Olomouc Incredible Dome by Jason Nathan, on Flickr​

more interior photos (by Petr Hromádka on Flickr) - 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of St. James ,Brno, Czech Republic​*
The history of the church dates back to the 13th century. In 1995 it was designated National Cultural Landmark.There is a tomb of Louis Raduit de Souches, defensor of Brno from 1645, in the church.
In 2001, archeological exploration revealed the size of Brno Ossuary, an ossuary underneath the square by the church, Czech: Jakubské náměstí, which is estimated to contain the remains of 50,000 people.​


Brno, Czech Republic, Kostel svatého Jakuba (Church of St. James, Sankt Jakobs Kirche, Église de Saint-Jacques, la chiesa di Santo Giacomo, la iglesia de Santo Santiago), Jakubské náměstí by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr



Brno, Czech Republic, Kostel svatého Jakuba (Church of St. James, Sankt Jakobs Kirche, Église de Saint-Jacques, la chiesa di Santo Giacomo, la iglesia de Santo Santiago), Jakubské náměstí by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr



Brno, Czech Republic, Kostel svatého Jakuba (Church of St. James, Sankt Jakobs Kirche, Église de Saint-Jacques, la chiesa di Santo Giacomo, la iglesia de Santo Santiago), Jakubské náměstí by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr



Brno, Czech Republic, Kostel svatého Jakuba (Church of St. James, Sankt Jakobs Kirche, Église de Saint-Jacques, la chiesa di Santo Giacomo, la iglesia de Santo Santiago), Jakubské náměstí by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr​

more interior photos (by Josef Lex on Flickr) - 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6 , 7 , 8 , 9 , 10 , 11


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Assumption of Mary, Matka, Macedonia​*
Assumption of Mary (known as the Monastery Matka) - monastery in the canyon Matka, on the left bank of River Treska, after the dam on Lake Matka, about 17 km from the center of the city of Skopje. The monastery was built in the middle of the XIV century.​
Manastir Presveta Bogorodica by aleksandar2510, on Flickr

Manastir Presveta Bogorodica by aleksandar2510, on Flickr

Manastir Presveta Bogorodica by aleksandar2510, on Flickr

Manastir Presveta Bogorodica by aleksandar2510, on Flickr

Manastir Presveta Bogorodica by aleksandar2510, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of Saint Lazarus, Larnaca, Cyprus*


It is a late-9th century church in Larnaca, Cyprus. It belongs to the Church of Cyprus, an autocephalous Greek Orthodox Church.
The church is an elongated building measuring 31.5 x 14.5 m with a tripartite sanctuary, semicircular apses internally and three-sided externally and a five-sided apse in the center.
Under Frankish and Venetian rule (the 13th to 16th centuries), the church became Roman Catholic. A stone covered portico (stoa) of Gothic style was added on its south side during this time.
The woodcarving of the unique baroque iconostasis of the church was done between 1773 and 1782 by Chatzisavvas Taliadorou. The iconostasis was gold-plated between 1793 and 1797. Some of the icons were painted towards the end of the 18th century by Michael Proskynetes from Marathasa. Icon painter Hatzimichael completed the iconography of the iconostasis in 1797. Some of the wood-carved furniture (including a Rococo pulpit on one pillar for Catholic use) and icons on the walls are from the 17th century.
A fire in 1970 damaged much of the interior, including extensive damage to a section of the iconostasis together with the corresponding icons. The iconostasis has been partially restored and was re-plated with gold between 1972 and 1974.​


Church of Saint Lazarus, Larnaca, Cyprus by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr



Church of Saint Lazarus by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Church of Saint Lazarus by Chulkovd, on Flickr



Church of Saint Lazarus, Larnaca, Cyprus by Vladimir-911, on Flickr​
more interior photos (by Vladimir-911) - 1 , 2 , 3 , 4  , 5


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lisieux Cathedral:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of San Manuel y San Benito, Madrid, Spain*


The building, which was designed by Fernando Arbós y Tremanti, was built at the beginning of the twentieth century.​


Madrid. Iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito. by josemazcona, on Flickr



Iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito - Madrid by pabloyunyas, on Flickr



Iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito (bóveda) - Madrid by pabloyunyas, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The church and monastery of St. Paul - Visovac, Croatia*​
The Visovac Monastery (Croatian: Samostan Visovac), part of the Franciscan Province of the Most Holy Redeemer based in Split, is a Catholic (Roman Rite) monastery on the island of Visovac in the Krka National Park, Croatia. Because of the centuries-long devotion to the Mother of God, Visovac is also called Mother of God Island.
Visovac was settled by Augustinian monks, who established a small monastery and church dedicated to the Apostle Paul in the 14th century. In 1445, it was enlarged and adapted by the Franciscans who settled here having withdrawn from parts of Bosnia with ordinary people, when the Turks had taken over there. A new monastery was built in the 18th century.
The oldest preserved part of the complex is from the 14th century. The monastery has an important archaeological collection of historic church clothes books and a rich library with several historical manuscripts, rare books, including particularly a rare incunabula of Aesop's fables (Brescia 1487) printed by the Lastovo printer Dobrić Dobričević, a collection of documents (the sultan's edicts) and a sabre belonging to Vuk Mandušić, one of the best-loved heroes of Serbian epic poetry.
Wikipedia

Visovac eiland in de Krka kloof, Kroatië juni 2014 by wally nelemans, on Flickr

01 by kasheta, on Flickr


Visovac 8 by kiropraktike, on Flickr​
P1060969 by msa70, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary - Pula, Croatia​*
The Pula Cathedral or fully the Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary (Croatian: Katedrala uznesenja Blažene Djevice Marije) is a co-cathedral in Pula, Croatia. Along with the Euphrasian Basilica it is one of the two official seats of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Poreč and Pula. The church is located on the south side of the Pula bay at the foot of the hill with the 17th century Venetian fort. The site of the present-day church has been used for religious worship since ancient Roman times and the first Christian churches on the site were built in the late 4th and early 5th century AD. These had gone through a series of enlargements and reconstructions over the ages.
Wikipedia


Wikipedia

Some places in Pula by Kristian_Stankovic, on Flickr

Cathedral, Pula, Croatia by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr

pula_20120715_044 by phespirit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skull Chapel - Czermna, Poland​*
The Skull Chapel (Kaplica Czaszek) or St. Bartholomew's Church in Czermna is a chapel located in Kudowa-Zdrój, part of the Czech Corner in Lower Silesian Voivodeship, Poland.
The chapel was built in 1776 by the Czech local parish priest Wacław Tomaszek. It is the mass grave of people who died during the Thirty Years’ War (1618–1648), three Silesian Wars (1740–1763), as well as of people who died because of cholera epidemics, plague, syphilis and hunger.
Together with J. Schmidt and grave digger J. Langer, father Tomaszek who was inspired by the Capuchin cemetery while on a pilgrimage to Rome, collected the casualties’ bones, cleaned and put them in the chapel within 18 years (from 1776 to 1794). Walls of this small, baroque church are filled with three thousand skulls, and there are also bones of another 21 thousand people interred in the basement. The skulls of people who built the chapel, including father Tomaszek, were placed in the center of the building and on the altar in 1804. Inside are a crucifix and two carvings of angels, one with a Latin inscription that reads "Arise from the Dead" are among the bones. A recording inside the church available in three languages (Polish, Czech and German) explains the history of the Chapel.
It is the only such monument in Poland, and one of six in Europe. It is situated in one of the oldest villages in Kłodzko County, near Kudowa Zdrój, in the Lower Silesia, Poland.
Wikipedia


Kaplica Czaszek w Czermnej by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aljmaš, Croatia​*
Aljmaš is a village in the Erdut municipality in eastern Croatia. Aljmaš lies on the right bank of the Danube.
During the 1991 Croatian War of Independence, the Catholic church of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Aljmaš was destroyed, and had to be built almost completely a new in 2006. Tens of thousands of pilgrims visit the site yearly on August 15, the Catholic holiday of the Assumption of Mary.
Wikipedia


new church by Gordanster, on Flickr


new church by Gordanster, on Flickr


PA054029.jpg by Gordanster, on Flickr


PA054031.jpg by Gordanster, on Flickr​

PA054027.jpg by Gordanster, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Catholic church "Sacred Heart of Jesus", Skopje, Macedonia​*
The Christians in Macedonia are predominantly Orthodox, but there is a small percent of Catholics. This is the only Catholic church in Skopje. It was built in the period from 1973 to 1977, in modern style. 

Skopje by iamgeorgiev, on Flickr










kanal5.com.mk

Catholic Church Skopje by bart_utrecht, on Flickr

The interior










Ana Kotevska


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Our Lady of Sinj, Croatia​*

Wikipedia​
Our Lady of Sinj (Croatian: Gospa sinjska) is the title given to the painting of the Blessed Virgin Mary of Mercy in Sinj, venerated as miraculous in the Cetina district. Mary is described as the queen of heaven and earth and set on the throne of "her goodness, love and charity". The Sinj sanctuary is famous all around the world wherever there are Croats. Numerous pilgrims come to receive Gospa's mercy.
Wikipedia

*Church of the Miraculous Lady of Sinj*​
Crkva čudotvorne Gospe sinjske... by Ita (Fanita) Krokar, on Flickr

Sinjska crkva...... by Ita (Fanita) Krokar, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jubilee Church, Rome, Italy​*
The Jubilee Church, formally known as Chiesa di Dio Padre Misericordioso (Italian for Church of God the Merciful Father), is a Roman Catholic church and community center in Tor Tre Teste in Rome.
. According to Richard Meier, its architect, it is "the crown jewel of the Vicariato di Roma's (Archdiocese of Rome) Millennium project" (p. 354). The Church serves eight thousand residents of the Tor Tre Teste area and was meant to socially "revive" Tor Tre Teste.
Meier was selected as the architect as winner of a competition that included famous architects such as Frank Gehry, Santiago Calatrava and Tadao Ando in 1996.​


Jubilee Church by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr



Jubilee Church by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr



_DSC1810 by cv8822, on Flickr



_DSC1835 by cv8822, on Flickr​
more interior photos (by Cora Visnick, on Flickr) - 1 , 2 , 3


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Paul church of Foligno, Italy​*
It was buit between 2001-2009, designed by Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas.

more info​


Chiesa di San Paolo by 'O Tedesc, on Flickr




Chiesa di San Paolo by 'O Tedesc, on Flickr



Chiesa di San Paolo by 'O Tedesc, on Flickr



verderosa mag 2010_ 056 by angelo verderosa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of Santa Monica, Madrid, Spain​*

Santa Monica Church by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr



Parish Church of Santa Monica, Madrid by frank formsache, on Flickr



Vicens + Ramos. Santa Mónica Church #7 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr



Vicens + Ramos. Santa Mónica Church #3 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr​
Info and other photos of this church - on weburbanist.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The parish church of Saint James, Medjugorje, Bosnia and Herzegovina​*
*Međugorje, or Medjugorje*, is a town located in the Herzegovina region of Bosnia and Herzegovina, around 25 km (16 mi) southwest of Mostar and close to the border of Croatia. The town is part of the municipality of Čitluk. Since 1981, it has become a popular site of religious pilgrimage due to reports of alleged apparitions of the Virgin Mary to six local Catholics.
The name Međugorje literally means "between mountains". At an altitude of 200 m (660 ft) above sea level it has a mild Mediterranean climate. The town consists of an ethnically homogeneous Croat population of over 4,000. The Roman Catholic parish (local administrative and religious area) consists of five neighbouring villages: Medjugorje, Bijakovići, Vionica, Miletina and Šurmanci.
Since 1981, when six local children claimed they had seen visions of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Medjugorje has become a place of Christian pilgrimage.
The Catholic parish of Sveti Jakov ("Saint James") was erected in 1892 by the Bishop of Mostar Paškal Buconjić. The twelve-metre tall crucifix on the mountain called Križevac (Cross Mountain), completing the parish's Stations of the Cross (križni put), was completed in 1934.
Wikipedia


Saint James church - Medjugorje by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


Wikipedia


Saint James Church (St. Jakov) Medjugorje - Hotel Pansion Porta - Bosnia Herzegovina - Creative Commons by gnuckx by gnuckx, on Flickr


The Holy Madonnas sculpture in Medjugorje, Bosnia-Herzegovina by DenesG1-still off, computerproblems, on Flickr


Apparition Hill, Medjugorje, Bosnia and Herzegovina by jimmylau12, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tournai Cathedral, Belgium​*
*The Cathedral of Our Lady* (French: Notre-Dame de Tournai, is Roman Catholic church the Diocese of Tournai, Belgium. It has been classified both as a Wallonia's major heritage since 1936. and as a World Heritage Site since 2000.
There was a diocese centered at Tournai from the late 6th century and this structure of local blue-gray stone occupies rising ground near the south bank of the Scheldt, which divides the city of Tournai into two roughly equal parts. Begun in the 12th century on even older foundations, the building combines the work of three design periods with striking effect, the heavy and severe character of the Romanesque nave contrasting remarkably with the Transitional work of the transept and the fully developed Gothic of the choir. The transept is the most distinctive part of the building, with its cluster of five bell towers and apsidal (semicircular) ends.
Source and more Wikipedia


La cathédrale de Tournai depuis le beffroi by stephane martin, on Flickr


Cathédrale de Tournai - intérieur #1 by stephane martin, on Flickr


Cathédrale de Tournai - le choeur et le transept en réfection by stephane martin, on Flickr


Cathédrale de Tournai - intérieur #2 by stephane martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of St Bavo, Haarlem, Netherlands​*
*The Cathedral of Saint Bavo* is a religious building in Haarlem, the Netherlands, built by the Catholics from 1895 to 1930 to replace the former waterstaatskerk in the Jansstraat called the St. Joseph. That church was itself a replacement for the Sint-Bavokerk, that had been converted to Protestantism from Catholicism in 1578. The Cathedral of Saint Bavo now serves as the main cathedral for the Roman Catholic Diocese of Haarlem-Amsterdam. Within the Cathedral, the former sacristy has been converted into a small museum (schatkamer) containing historical artefacts from Haarlem's Catholic past.


the new St. Bavo Cathedral by Jim Forest, on Flickr


Untitled by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


the new St. Bavo Cathedral by Jim Forest, on Flickr


the new St. Bavo Cathedral: marriage at Cana by Jim Forest, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini - Rome, Italy​*
*Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini*, or Our Lady of the Conception of the Capuchins, is a church in Rome, Italy, commissioned in 1626 by Pope Urban VIII, whose brother, Antonio Barberini, was a Capuchin friar. It is located at Via Veneto, close to Piazza Barberini.
The church is most famous as an ossuary, known as the Capuchin Crypt, in which is displayed the bones of over 4,000 Capuchin friars, collected between the years of 1528 and 1870. The bones are fashioned into decorative displays in the Baroque and Rococo style. The popularity of the crypt as a tourist attraction once rivalled the Catacombs. The Sedlec ossuary (1870) in the Czech Republic and the Skull Chapel in Poland are said to have been inspired by it.
Wikipedia


Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini 2 by Bernd Blom, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini by Albert Choi, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini by Gabriele Profita, on Flickr​

Ceiling of Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capuchin Crypt in Rome, Italy​*
*The Capuchin Crypt *is a small space comprising several tiny chapels located beneath the church of Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini on the Via Veneto near Piazza Barberini in Rome, Italy. It contains the skeletal remains of 3,700 bodies believed to be Capuchin friars buried by their order. The Catholic order insists that the display is not meant to be macabre, but a silent reminder of the swift passage of life on Earth and our own mortality.
Described by Frommer's as "one of the most horrifying images in all of Christendom", large numbers of the bones are nailed to the walls in intricate patterns, many are piled high among countless others, while others hang from the ceiling as light fixtures.
Wikipedia


Capuchin Crypt by Benjamin Maljevec, on Flickr


Capuchin Crypt by Benjamin Maljevec, on Flickr


Capuchin Crypt, c. 18th Century by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


Taste For The Macabre by Emanuele Longo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grote Kerk, Haarlem, Netherlands​*
*The Grote Kerk or St. Bavokerk* is a Protestant church and former Catholic cathedral located on the central market square in the Dutch city of Haarlem. Another Haarlem church called the Cathedral of Saint Bavo now serves as the main cathedral for the Roman Catholic Diocese of Haarlem-Amsterdam.
This church is an important landmark for the city of Haarlem and has dominated the city skyline for centuries. It is built in the Gothic style of architecture, and it became the main church of Haarlem after renovations in the 15th century made it significantly larger than the Janskerk (Haarlem). First mention of a church on this spot was made in 1307, but the wooden structure burned in the 14th century. The church was rebuilt and promoted to chapter church in 1479 and only became a cathedral in 1559.
Wikipedia


the Cathedral of Saint Bavo in Haarlem by Morpheus, on Flickr


St Bavo church organ by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


Patterns by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


St Bavo church organ by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Igreja de São Francisco (Church of St. Francis) - Évora, Portugal​*
*The Igreja de São Francisco* (Church of St. Francis) is located in Évora, Portugal. It is best known for its lugubrious Chapel of the Bones.
This huge church was built in Gothic style (with some Manueline influences) between 1475 and the 1550s to the design of Martim Lourenço, replacing an earlier Romanesque church of 1226. This church is one of a kind through its narthex with arcades in front of the church. The arcade is formed by seven arches with different forms (semicircular, pointed or horseshoe arches), a typical blend of Gothic and Moorish elements.
The battlemented façade has conical or spiral-shaped spires. The Manueline entrance to the church carries above a pelican, emblem of king João II and an armillary, emblem of king Manuel I.
The church shows majestic proportions : 36 x 34 x 24 m. The single, groin-vaulted nave gives a wide impression, accentuated by the white mortar on the walls and the columns. This is the largest nave of this kind to be found in Portuguese churches. The spacious vault of the crossing rests on ogival arches.
Wikipedia


Évora city / Cidade de Évora by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


São Francisco church/Igreja by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


Igreja de São Francisco by Michael Maniezzo, on Flickr


Igreja de São Francisco (Évora) by Michael Maniezzo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capela dos Ossos (Chapel of Bones) - Évora, Portugal​*
*The Capela dos Ossos* (English: Chapel of Bones) is one of the best known monuments in Évora, Portugal. It is a small interior chapel located next to the entrance of the Church of St. Francis (Igreja de São Francisco). The Chapel gets its name because the interior walls are covered and decorated with human skulls and bones.
The Capela dos Ossos was built in the 16th century by a Franciscan monk who, in the Counter-Reformation spirit of that era, wanted to prod his fellow brothers into contemplation and transmit the message of life being transitory, a very common spirituality theme summed up in the motto memento mori. This is clearly shown in the famous warning at the entrance Nós ossos que aqui estamos pelos vossos esperamos “We bones that here are, for yours await".
The number of skeletons of monks was calculated to be about 5000, coming from the cemeteries that were situated inside several dozen churches.
Wikipedia


("We, bones that lie here, for yours await" / " Nós ossos que aqui estamos, pelos vossos Esperamos " by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


Chapel of Bones / Capela dos Ossos by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


Chapel of Bones / Capela dos Ossos by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


Capela dos Ossos : Chapel of Bones by Michael Maniezzo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Solin (Salona), Croatia​*
*Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Solin*, or as the people called Lady in Bristima, on the site of today's parish church of Our Lady of the Island, is one of two (the other is the church of St. Stephen of the Island) old Croatian church that gave raise the Croatian queen Jelena Glorious in Solin 976. The foundations of the church were marked on the north side of the present church.
Wikipedia


Solin - crkva Gospe od Otoka by Ita (Fanita) Krokar, on Flickr


Solin - župna crkva... by Ita (Fanita) Krokar, on Flickr


Solin by mi1ena, on Flickr


Crkva Gospe Od Otoka by Dino Moskatelo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of Saint-Martin, Mers-les-Bains, France*​

Mers-les-Bains (Somme) - Eglise Saint-Martin by Patrick, on Flickr



Mers-les-Bains (Somme) - Eglise Saint-Martin by Patrick, on Flickr



Mers-les-Bains (Somme) - Eglise Saint-Martin by Patrick, on Flickr



Mers-les-Bains (Somme) - Eglise Saint-Martin by Patrick, on Flickr​
more interior photos (by Patrick, on Flickr) - 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carmelite church Nossa Senhora do Carmo - Faro, Portugal​*
The most lavishly adorned of Faro churches is that of Nossa Senhora do Carmo. It is also the spookiest. It has a bone chapel with the skeletal remains of 1.245 former monks. An inscription over the doorway translates to: "Stop here and think of the fate that will befall you”.


Igreja do Carmo (Faro) by Bernt Olsen, on Flickr


Faro - Igreja da Venerável Ordem Terceira de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo de Faro (5) by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


Faro - Igreja da Venerável Ordem Terceira de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo de Faro (12) by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr​
Faro - Igreja da Venerável Ordem Terceira de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo de Faro (33) by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capela dos Ossos (Chapel of Bones) - Faro, Portugal*​
The Capela dos Ossos (English: Chapel of Bones) is an ossuary in Faro, Portugal, which belongs to the 18th century Carmelite church Nossa Senhora do Carmo.
Above the entrance there is the following inscription:
Pára aqui a considerar que a este estado hás-de chegar which translates to
Stop here and consider, that you will reach this state too.
The 4 by 6 meter sized chapel is built of the bones of more than 1000 Carmelite monks and has been inaugurated in 1816. It is situated behind the main church and contains also 1245 skulls.
Wikipedia


Faro - Igreja da Venerável Ordem Terceira de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo de Faro - Capela dos Ossos (12) by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr​

Faro - Igreja da Venerável Ordem Terceira de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo de Faro - Capela dos Ossos (8) by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


portugal 08 Bone Chapel by brian williams, on Flickr


Faro - Igreja da Venerável Ordem Terceira de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo de Faro - Capela dos Ossos (2) by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hagia Sophia - Istanbul, Turkey​*
*Hagia Sophia* (from the Greek: Ἁγία Σοφία, "Holy Wisdom"; Latin: Sancta Sophia or Sancta Sapientia; Turkish: Ayasofya) is a former Greek Orthodox patriarchal basilica (church), later an imperial mosque, and now a museum (Ayasofya Müzesi) in Istanbul, Turkey. From the date of its construction in 537 until 1453, it served as an Eastern Orthodox cathedral and seat of the Patriarchate of Constantinople, except between 1204 and 1261, when it was converted to a Roman Catholic cathedral under the Latin Empire. The building was a mosque from 29 May 1453 until 1931. It was then secularized and opened as a museum on 1 February 1935.
The church was dedicated to the Wisdom of God, the Logos, the second person of the Holy Trinity, its patronal feast taking place on 25 December, the commemoration of the birth of the incarnation of the Logos in Christ. Although sometimes referred to as Sancta Sophia (as though it were named after Saint Sophia), sophia being the phonetic spelling in Latin of the Greek word for wisdom, its full name in Greek is Ναός τῆς Ἁγίας τοῦ Θεοῦ Σοφίας, "Shrine of the Holy Wisdom of God".
Famous in particular for its massive dome, it is considered the epitome of Byzantine architecture and is said to have "changed the history of architecture". It remained the world's largest cathedral for nearly a thousand years, until Seville Cathedral was completed in 1520. The current building was originally constructed as a church between 532 and 537 on the orders of the Byzantine Emperor Justinian I and was the third Church of the Holy Wisdom to occupy the site, the previous two having both been destroyed by rioters. It was designed by the Greek scientists Isidore of Miletus and Anthemius of Tralles.
Source and more Wikipedia


Hagia Sophia - (Istanbul, Turkey) by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


Luminous Hagia Sophia by Laurent, on Flickr


Hagia Sophia - Saint Sophia by Beum Gallery, on Flickr


Virgin and Child mosaic, Hagia Sophia by sathellite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St. Donatus - Zadar, Croatia​*
*The Church of St. Donatus* is a church located in Zadar, Croatia. Its name refers to Donatus of Zadar, who began construction on this church in the 9th century and ended it on the northeastern part of the Roman forum. Originally named (and dedicated to) the church of the Holy Trinity, in the 15th century it was renamed the Church of St. Donatus.
Church of St. Donatus is the largest Pre-romanesque building in Croatia. It is also one of the most impressive churches of centralised type of the Carolingian period in Europe.
Its use has varied during its lifetime; during the rule of the Venetians and Turks it was a warehouse, and also during the French occupation and when under the Austrians. After the liberation it was an archeological museum for a short period of time and it now serves as the concert venue for the annual International Festival of Medieval Renaissance Music, also known as Musical Evenings in St. Donatus because of its stark interior and excellent acoustics.
Wikipedia


Church of St. Donatus at night by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


Zadar Church by Keith Thorne, on Flickr


Church of St. Donatus by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


Zadar Church of St. Donatus,Roman Forum - By Pato by Patrik BRNA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Michael's Church - Hildesheim, Germany​*
*The Church of St. Michael* (German: Michaeliskirche) is an early-Romanesque church in Hildesheim, Germany. It has been on the UNESCO World Cultural Heritage list since 1985. It is now a Lutheran church.
Bishop Bernward of Hildesheim (996-1022) built a Benedictine monastery from the ground up on a hill linked with the archangel Michael just a half kilometer north of the city walls of his seat (Hildesheim), a monastery that featured an imposing church some 70 meters in length overall. Bernward set the first stone for the new church in 1010 and dedicated the still unfinished building to Michael on the archangel's feast day, 29 September 1022, just a few weeks before his death. Construction, however, continued under his successor, Bishop Godehard (died 1038), who completed the work in 1031 and reconsecrated the church to Michael on September 29 of that year. The church has double choirs east and west, double tripartite transepts at either end of the nave, and six towers----two large ones over the crossings east and west, and four other tall and narrow ones attached to the small sides of the two transepts. The eastern choir featured three apses, and the west had a deep chapel with a huge single apse rising high over an elaborate cross-vaulted hall crypt with an ambulatory. Bishop Bernward's remains were placed in the western crypt.
The painted wooden ceiling in the nave (around 1230) shows the genealogy of Christ.
Source and more: Wikipedia


St. Michael's Church, Hildesheim, Germany by Ichabod H, on Flickr


Hildesheim church interior by barnyz, on Flickr


St. Michaelis by Ulrich Neitzel, on Flickr​

Hildesheim church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of San Vitale - Ravenna, Italy​*
*The Basilica of San Vitale* is a church in Ravenna, Italy, and one of the most important examples of early Christian Byzantine art and architecture in western Europe. The building is styled an "ecclesiastical basilica" in the Roman Catholic Church, though it is not of architectural basilica form. It is one of eight Ravenna structures inscribed on the UNESCO World Heritage List.
The church was begun by Bishop Ecclesius in 526, when Ravenna was under the rule of the Ostrogoths and completed by the 27th Bishop of Ravenna, Maximian, in 547 preceding the Byzantine Exarchate of Ravenna. The architect of the church is unknown.
A series of mosaics in the lunettes above the triforia depict sacrifices from the Old Testament: the story of Abraham and Melchizedek, and the Sacrifice of Isaac; the story of Moses and the Burning Bush, Jeremiah and Isaiah, representatives of the twelve tribes of Israel, and the story of Abel and Cain. A pair of angels, holding a medallion with a cross, crowns each lunette. On the side walls the corners, next to the mullioned windows, have mosaics of the Four Evangelists, under their symbols (angel, lion, ox and eagle), and dressed in white.
Source and more: Wikipedia


San Vitale in Ravenna by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr


The Splendour of San Vitale by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr


Apse of San Vitale by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr​

Mosaic Paradise of San Vitale by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Antiphonitis, Kyrenia District, Cyprus*


Antiphonitis is a 12th-century domed church in Cyprus, Kyrenia District.
First church was built here in the 7th century and soon after a monastery was built next to it. Both were rebuilt in the 12th century in Byzantine style. The dome is supported by eight pillars, four built into the walls and four free-standing. It is understood that this is the last church of this style remaining in Cyprus.
Further rebuildings in Gothic style took place in the 14th - 15th centuries.Some of the paintings are from the 12th century, but some, including the Christ in the dome (photo by David Barry, on Flickr) , from the 15th. Most of frescoes have been looted over the last decades.​


Antiphonitis Church, Northern Cyprus by Scott Newman, on Flickr




Monastery Antiphonitis by Uli, on Flickr




150 Antiphonitis church by Chris Robinson, on Flickr




_DSC4117 by David Barry, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Machairas Monastery, Cyprus​*​

It is a historic monastery dedicated to the Virgin Mary located about 40 km from the capital of Cyprus, Nicosia. It lies at an altitude of about 900 m and was founded at the end of the 12th century close to the current village of Lazanias.​


Machairas Monastery by M & J Hos, on Flickr



Machaira by Qrcz, on Flickr










Aleksey Voronov, panoramio



Cyprus by Antony Antoniou, on Flickr​


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

San Caio a Termini, Rome (destroyed at the end of XX Century)
http://rerumromanarum.blogspot.it/2015/05/san-caio-chiesa-scomparsa.html


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Michael's Church - Fulda, Germany​*
*St. Michael's Church, in Fulda*, Hesse, is considered to be the oldest Holy Sepulchre church in Germany, built in the Carolingian architectural style (Pre-Romanesque) on behalf of abbot Eigil in the years (820 - 822). It served as a burial chapel to Fulda monastery founded in 744, which was one of the prominent cultural centres of the early Middle Ages. St. Michael stands in the neighbourhood of Fulda cathedral, and the architect was probably the monk Racholf (d. 824). The rotunda and crypt remain preserved from this time. In the 10th and 11th century, the church was extended from the rotunda, and a west tower was built. In 1618 the roof over the rotunda was rebuilt with a conical roof, and in 1715 - 1716 a chapel was added to the north side. Wall paintings in the interior date from the 11th century.
Wikipedia


St. Michael's Church, Fulda, Germany by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


Germany-2460 by JustTravelingAround, on Flickr


Germany-2456 by JustTravelingAround, on Flickr


Fulda, Hesse, Germany, Kirche St. Michael, la chiesa d'Arcangelo Michel, la iglesia de Arcángel Miguel, l'église de Saint Michel (archange), church of Saint Michael (archangel) - Archanioł Michał (Michaelsberg) by Josef Lex (back after making a lot of experiences), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fulda Cathedral (Christ the Saviour), Germany​*
Fulda Cathedral (German: Fuldaer Dom, also Sankt Salvator) is the former abbey church of Fulda Abbey and the burial place of Saint Boniface. Since 1752 it has also been the cathedral of the Diocese of Fulda, of which the Prince-Abbots of Fulda were created bishops. The abbey was dissolved in 1802 but the diocese and its cathedral have continued. The dedication is to Christ the Saviour (Latin: Salvator). The cathedral constitutes the high point of the Baroque district of Fulda, and is a symbol of the town.
The cathedral is 99 meters long and 39 meters high into the top of the dome. The main frontage is flanked by two towers 65 meters high.
Source and more: Wikipedia


Fulda Dom by Kit, on Flickr


Cathedral, Fulda, Germany by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr​

Cathedral, Fulda, Germany by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint Michel Abbey - island of Mont-Saint-Michel, France​*
The Mont Saint Michel Abbey is located within the city and island of Mont-Saint-Michel in Lower Normandy, in the department of Manche.
The abbey is an essential part of the structural composition of the town the feudal society constructed. On top God, the abbey and monastery, below this the Great halls, then stores and housing, and at the bottom, outside the walls, fishermen and farmers housing.
The abbey has been protected as a French monument historique from 1862. From 1979 the site as a whole, the Mont Saint-Michel and its bay, has been a UNESCO world heritage site and is managed by the Centre des monuments nationaux.
With more than 1.335 million visitors in 2010, the abbey is among the most visited cultural sites in France.
Source and more: Wikipedia


Mont Saint-Michel [Explore] by Joe[insanely], on Flickr


Mont Saint Michel 4 by Anthony et Fanny, on Flickr


Mont-Saint-Michel by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


Mont-Saint-Michel by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Ss. Constantine and Helena, Ohrid, Macedonia​*
This church is built in 1447. Because there are more beautiful and older churches in Ohrid, this church doesn't get the proper attention by the tourists and the locals, but that doesn't mean the church is not open for visitors. Unfortunately I can't find photos from the frescoes. 

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr










photo by wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of St. John the Baptist's (The Chapel of the Holy Shroud) - Turin, Italy​*
*Turin Cathedral* (Italian: Duomo di Torino) is the major Roman Catholic church of Turin, northern Italy. Dedicated to Saint John the Baptist (Italian: San Giovanni Battista), it was built during 1491–98 and is adjacent to an earlier campanile built in 1470. The Chapel of the Holy Shroud, the current resting place of the Shroud of Turin, was added to the structure in 1668–94.
The three churches were demolished between 1490 and 1492. The new cathedral, again entitled to St. John the Baptist, was begun in 1491 under design of Amedeo de Francisco di Settignano, also known as Meo del Caprino, who finished it in seven years. The bell tower, however, remained the one erected in 1469, which is still visible today. Filippo Juvarra brought some modifications in the 17th century. Pope Leo X officially confirmed it as metropolitan see in 1515.
Source and more: Wikipedia


DSCF0485 by elmartin76, on Flickr


nh-turin-14-24 by ChuckZ33, on Flickr​

nh-turin-14-25 by ChuckZ33, on Flickr

*The Shroud of Turin or Turin Shroud* (Italian: Sindone di Torino) is a length of linen cloth bearing the image of a man who appears to have suffered physical trauma in a manner consistent with crucifixion. There is no consensus yet on how the image was created. It is believed by some to be the burial shroud of Jesus of Nazareth, despite radiocarbon dating tests from 1988 dating it to the Medieval period. The image is much clearer in black-and-white negative than in its natural sepia color. The negative image was first observed in 1898 on the reverse photographic plate of amateur photographer Secondo Pia, who was allowed to photograph it while it was being exhibited in the Turin Cathedral. The shroud is kept in the royal chapel of the Cathedral of Saint John the Baptist in Turin, northern Italy.
Source and more: Wikipedia


Shroud of Turin by Andrey Shipilov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Superga is a church in the vicinity of Turin, Italy​*
*The Basilica of Superga* (Italian: Basilica di Superga). It was built from 1717 to 1731 for Victor Amadeus II of Savoy, designed by Filippo Juvarra, at the top of the hill of Superga. This fulfilled a vow the duke (and future King of Sardinia) had made during the Battle of Turin, after defeating the besieging French army within the War of the Spanish Succession. The architect alluded to earlier styles while adding a baroque touch. The church contains the tombs of many princes and kings of the House of Savoy, including the Monument to Carlo Emanuele III (1733) by Ignazio Collino and his brother Filippo. Under the church are the tombs of the Savoy family, including most of its members (among them, Charles Albert).
This church by Juvarra is considered late Baroque-Classicism. The dome was completed in 1726 and resembles some elements of Michelangelo's dome at St. Peter's Basilica. This is no coincidence as Juvarra studied and worked in Rome for ten years prior to working in Turin. The temple front protrudes from a dome structure citing the Pantheon. The temple front is larger than typical proportions because the Superga is set upon this hill. It is also believed that Victor Amadeus wanted the basilica to rest on this hill as reminder of the power of the Savoy family as well as continue a line of sight to the existing castle in Rivolli. Later, the Stupinigi completed the triangle between the three residences of Savoy.
Source and more: Wikipedia


Basilica of Superga by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


Basilica of Superga by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


071006 - Superga - 19 - Basilica by Alessandro, on Flickr​
Turin164b by Aviller71, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar Cathedral St. Anastasia, Croatia​*
*The Cathedral of St. Anastasia* (Croatian: Katedrala sv. Stošije) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Zadar, Croatia. It is the seat of the Archdiocese of Zadar, and the largest church in all of Dalmatia (the coastal region of Croatia).
The church's origins date back to a Christian basilica built in the 4th and 5th centuries, while much of the currently standing three-nave building was constructed in the Romanesque style during the 12th and 13th centuries. The site has been submitted to UNESCO's Tentative List of World Heritage Sites.
The first known bishop in Zadar was Felix - he attended two church councils, the first in Aquileia in 381 and the second in Milan in 390. The basilica's original patron was St. Peter. During the time of bishop Donatus, the diocese received the ashes of Saint Anastasia of Sirmium from Emperor Nikephoros I, whom the cathedral took as patron. Donatus commissioned a sarcophagus for the remains, which are still held in the cathedral.
During the siege of Zadar by the Venetians and Crusaders in 1202, the cathedral was heavily damaged. For the entire 13th century the building was under repair. It was reconsecrated on 27 May 1285.
Over the cathedral's history, two popes have made personal visits. Pope Alexander III arrived in 1177 and visited the cathedral as well as St. Anastasia's sarcophagus. Pope John Paul II came to the cathedral on June 9, 2003 on one of his last international visits.
Wikipedia


Catedral de San Anastasia 004 by Ramón, on Flickr


Cathedral St Anastasia [Zadar (2) - Croatia - Croacia] by Paco CT, on Flickr


Wikipedia​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St. Mary in Zadar, Croatia​*
*St Mary's Church*, which retains a fine Romanesque campanile from 1105, belongs to a Benedictine Convent founded in 1066 by a nobleman of Zadar by the name of Cika with The Permanent Ecclesiastical Art Exhibition "The Gold and Silver of Zadar"
St. Mary's Church, located in the old city opposite St. Donatus' Church.
Wikipedia


Crkva Sv. Marije by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


Wikipedia​

Wikipedia


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Église Saint-Médard* in Paris, France:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saint Michael - Osijek, Croatia​*
*The Church of Saint Michael* (Croatian: Crkva svetog Mihaela) is a Roman Catholic church in Osijek, Croatia. It is located in Tvrđa.
Jesuits laid the foundation stone on 31 July 1725 on the foundation of Kasimpaša mosque, which was built during Ottoman period in Osijek.
In 1734 the first Mass was held in the unfinished church. In 1750 the church was dedicated to Saint Michael. It was finished in 1768.
In 1991, during the Croatian War of Independence the church was damaged, but in 1999 it was renovated.
Church have 7 altars, which were added over time.
Source and more: Wikipedia


Wikipedia​

Wikipedia


Osijek, Croatia by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osijek Co-cathedral, Croatia​*
*The Church of St Peter and St Paul* (Croatian: Crkva svetog Petra i Pavla), the co-cathedral of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Đakovo-Osijek, is a neo-Gothic sacral structure located in Osijek, Croatia. The multi-tiered 90-metre spire is one of the city's landmarks. The church was built in 1898 on the initiative of the Bishop of Đakovo Josip Juraj Strossmayer.
The church is entered via a small door to the right of the main portal, overlooked by a trio of gargoyles. The interior is a treasure trove of neo-Gothic ornamentation, with a succession of pinnacled altars overlooked by exuberant stained glass windows. The interior was finished off in 1938–1942 when leading Croatian painter Mirko Rački covered the walls and ceilings with brightly coloured frescoes illustrating famous episodes from the Old and New Testaments.
This is the tallest building in Croatia outside of Zagreb.
Capacity of the church during the mass is over 3000 people.
The church is built of three and a half million bricks, and has a colored stone altars.
The four tower bells weigh 2665 kg, 1552 kg, 740 kg. and 331 kg.
In 1991, during Croatian War of Independence the church was heavily damaged.
Source and more: Wikipedia


Wikipedia


Osijek Co-cathedral Altar by Espino Family, on Flickr​

Osijek, crkva sv.Petra i sv.Pavla - Osijek, the church of St Peter and St Paul by Hirike, on Flickr


Osijek, crkva sv.Petra i sv.Pavla - Osijek, the church of St Peter and St Paul by Hirike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral Saint Teresa of Ávila - Požega, Croatia​*
*Saint Teresa of Ávila Cathedral* is a cathedral in Požega, Croatia, and the seat of the Požega diocese. Located near Požega city center and at the foot of the hill where a medieval fortress once stood, this cathedral is a beautiful example of Baroque architecture.
The cathedral building was funded by Franjo Thauszy, Zagreb bishop, with 80,000 forints that were originally intended for repairs of the Požega fortress, owned by bishop Thauszy at the time. The project was endorsed by empress Maria Theresa on July 11, 1754, and the building started on June 28, 1756. The construction took seven years, and bishop Thauszy consecrated the new church on July 24, 1763.
There is no record of the craftsman who has actually built the cathedral. It is only known that the blueprints were supplied by empress Maria Teresa herself.
The original tower was toppled by a storm in 1926, and had to be replaced by a new, 63 meters tall tower.
Wikipedia


Požega. katedralna crkva sv.Terezije- Požega, St Theresa cathedral by Hirike, on Flickr


Ptičica More photos by walker


Panoramio More photos by Zdenko Brkanic​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Faro, Portugal​*
*The Cathedral of Faro* (Portuguese: Sé de Faro) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Faro, Portugal. The cathedral was consecrated in the name of the Blessed Virgin Mary in the late 13th century by the Archbishop of Braga. It has been the seat of the Diocese of Faro since 1540, replacing Silves Cathedral on the orders of King John III of Portugal. In 1596 it was sacked by the Earl of Essex. The cathedral is a National Monument of Portugal.
Wikipedia


Faro Cathedral in the Old City, Faro, Portugal - May 2012 by Saffy H, on Flickr


Cathedral of Faro by Sara F. Soares, on Flickr


Cathedral of Faro by Sara F. Soares, on Flickr​

Sé de Faro by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapel St. Barbara, Velika Mlaka - Zagreb, Croatia​*
*Chapel St. Barbara*, Velika Mlaka (Zagreb, Croatia) a single nave wooden (oak) chapel originally built in 1642 and reconstructed several times in the 19th century, the chapel is often referred to as "Turopolje Beauty", and which is regarded as one of the oldest churches in the area.
Velika Mlaka is a small town about halfway between Zagreb and Velika Gorica.


Sv. Barbara on fotozine More photos by klun


Sv. Barbara on fotozine More photos by klun


plus.google​

Sv. Barbara on fotozine More photos by klun


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church Santa Cristina - Turin, Italy​*
Santa Cristina is a Baroque style, Roman Catholic church located in Turin, region of Piedmont, Italy. It mirrors the adjacent church of Santa Carlo and faces the Piazza San Carlo. The arrangement recalls the twin churches (chiese gemelle) of Santa Maria dei Miracoli (1681) and Santa Maria in Montesanto (1679) facing the Piazza del Popolo in Rome.
The original layout was designed in 1620 by the architect Carlo di Castellamonte, and construction pursued until 1639. The project was only completed between 1715-1718, under the guidance of Filippo Juvarra, including the facade elaborately decorated with ovals and details with statues of saints and allegories of the virtues. The adjacent convent housed nuns of the Order of the Discalced Carmelites. In 1802, the order was suppressed in Turin by Napoleonic forces. The interiors were modified in the 19th-century and after the bombardments of World War two.
Wikipedia


Chiesa di Santa Cristina by Alexander Schimmeck, on Flickr


Chiesa di Santa Cristina by Alexander Schimmeck, on Flickr


Chiesa di Santa Cristina by Alexander Schimmeck, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of San Lorenzo - Turin, Italy​*
*The Royal Church of San Lorenzo* is a Baroque-style church in Turin, adjacent to the Royal Palace of Turin. The present church was designed and built by Guarino Guarini during 1668-1687.
The Duke Emmanuel Philibert, Duke of Savoy was one of the leaders of the Habsburg armies of his cousin Phillip II of Spain; they decisively defeated the French armies in the Battle of Saint-Quentin in Northern France on August 10, 1557. The battle took place on the day of St Lawrence (San Lorenzo), and helped shaped the outcome of the Treaty of Cateau-Cambrésis; in which, the Savoy, including Turin, was returned to the rule of the mercenary Duke. This saint’s day for this battle also gave name and shape to Phillip’s palace of El Escorial. Emmanuel Philibert on his return to Turin in 1562, renovated the old ducal chapel of Santa Maria ad Presepae (still present near the entrance), and created this church dedicated St. Lawrence. Construction of the church we see today began in 1634.
Wikipedia


Wikipedia​

Real chiesa di San Lorenzo by Nikontento, on Flickr


Turin 15 by kromwill, on Flickr


Turin 21 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

djole13 said:


> *Sultan Ahmed Mosque - Istanbul, Turkey​*



This thread is dedicated only for churches, not mosques or other places of worship. Here is a thread, on General Photography, for all places of worship.

Anyway, great photos posted by you last days Djole !


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Pop Bogdan said:


> This thread is dedicated only for churches, not mosques or other places of worship. Here is a thread, on General Photography, for all places of worship.
> 
> Anyway, great photos posted by you last days Djole !



I'll put the church, I will remove the mosque :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kostol sv. Ondreja (Church St. Andrew's) - Ružomberok, Slovakia​*
*Church St. Andrew's* from the 14th century. It is located at Andrej Hlinka Square. A characteristic feature is the church tower in baroque style. The church houses a mosaic windows from the famous Slovak painter Ľudovíta Fullu from the second half of the 20th century. In the church he Andrej Hlinka. The church is a national monument and was also shown on the reverse of the banknote of 1000 Sk.
Wikipedia


Ruzomberok (59) by János Korom Dr., on Flickr


Ruzomberok (34) by János Korom Dr., on Flickr


Ruzomberok (38) by János Korom Dr., on Flickr


Ruzomberok (40) by János Korom Dr., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Holy Spirit church in Hévíz, Hungary*


Built between 1996-1999​


Hévíz, Szentlélek templom by Tibor Szabo, on Flickr




Hévíz, Szentlélek templom by Tibor Szabo, on Flickr




Heilig-Geist-Kirche in Hévíz by TATJANA_2010, on Flickr



Heilig-Geist-Kirche in Hévíz_Orgel by TATJANA_2010, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariazell Basilica - Basilica Mariä Geburt - Mariazell, Austria​*
*Mariazell Basilica*, also known as *Basilica Mariä Geburt* (English: *Basilica of the Birth of the Virgin Mary*), is a Marian basilica in Mariazell, Austria. It is the most important pilgrimage destination in Austria and one of the most visited shrines in Europe. In the church, a miraculous wooden image of the Virgin Mary is honored.
In the fourteenth century, a gothic church stood at Mariazell with a 90 m high spire and an ogive portal. In 1420 and 1474, the church was destroyed by fire. The church building was later expanded and redesigned in the Baroque style by Domenico Sciassia from 1644 to 1683. To the left and right of the gothic spire a baroque tower was built, the nave was lengthened and widened, and a dome was added on the eastern side. The high altar, consecrated in 1704, was designed by Johann Bernhard Fischer von Erlach.
The twelve side chapels each contain a baroque altar. The plaster stucco work of the organ gallery and the 1737 organ console was created by the Viennese sculptor Johann Wagner in 1740.
In front of the main entrance are two life-sized lead statues created by Balthasar Moll in 1757. To the left stands King Ludwig I of Hungary and to the right is Heinrich, Margrave of Moravia.
In 1907, the pilgrimage church was elevated to a basilica minor.
Wikipedia


Img_9922 by Darren Baskill, on Flickr


Mariazell Basilica by John Stone, on Flickr


Img_9935 by Darren Baskill, on Flickr


"Organ" by Mateusz Wesolowski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Saint John the Forerunner, Slepche, Macedonia​*
This monastery dates back from 1010. Today's church was built in 1862 on the foundations of the original church. In the past the monastery developed re-writing school where the monks prescribed liturgical books of Old Church Slavonic language.




























photos source

short aerial video of the monastery complex


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Our Lady of Šiluva - Šiluva, Lithuania​*
*Šiluva* is a small town of less than 1,000 inhabitants in Lithuania. It is located in the region of Samogitia.
Šiluva was first mentioned in 1457 in relation to the building of the Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary and the Apostles Saint Peter and Saint Bartholomew by the Lithuanian noble Petras Gedgaudas. Later the Feast of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary attracted huge numbers of the faithful to Šiluva, some from as far away of what later became Protestant Prussia.
Wikipedia
*Our Lady of Šiluva* is Roman Catholic icon of the Virgin Mary in Šiluva, Lithuania. A Cathedral of the same name has been built and is dedicated to it. The icon is highly venerated in Lithuania and is often called "Lithuania's greatest treasure". Šiluva is one of the most important pilgrimage sites in Lithuania with its ancient tradition of the Feast of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary, popularly called "Šilinės".
Wikipedia


20060817_Siluvos baznycia_001 by Marijus Medišauskas, on Flickr


Mary in Šiluva by Toomas Nigola, on Flickr


2009 09 12_4132 by Robert Guffey, on Flickr​

Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church St. Lawrence - Požega, Croatia​*
St.. Lawrence, a Gothic medieval church, originally a 13th century Dominican dedicated B.D.Mariji. The original Gothic church hall sermons 13th st.vjerojatno with three apses characteristic flat end, was remodeled in the 14th century additions to the new Gothic polygonal sanctuary. At the beginning of the 16th century began a monumental Renaissance church remodeling dissolving the north wall of the nave high Renaissance arcade finely built blocks of stone, but remodeling is abruptly interrupted and the northern nave was reconstructed as improvisation, the Gothic frescoes of the 14th and 15th century preserved in multiple layers in the sanctuary and nave. After 1536 g. The church was converted into a mosque, and probably the Imperial Mosque of Sultan Suleiman. In the late 17th st.postala is kolegijatska Pozega Church of Jesuits with richly decorated Baroque altars and the fresco on the ceiling of the nave painted by Joseph Kraljić, Jesuit painter and architect, also the superior of the monastery.
Wikipedia


Požega, Crkva sv. Lovre- Požega, St.Lawrence church by Hirike, on Flickr


Ptičica More photos by walker


Ptičica More photos by walker


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of St Constantine and Helena, Plovdiv, Bulgaria​*
It is considered to be among the oldest churches in the city. It was built in 337 at the sight of an ancient pagan temple in the acropolis on one of the fortified hills. The church was named after Emperor Constantine the Great and his mother Elena. During the years, the building was destroyed and rebuilt several times. Its current edifice was constructed in 1832 with the help of local patriots. Its magnificent frescoes and icons were painted by masters of one of the most famous Bulgarian Icongraphic Schools: the Debar School. Some of the icons and painting of the church were made by the famous Bulgarian National Revival painter Zahari Zograf who lived and worked in Plovdiv between 1836 and 1840.



Bulgaria-0761 - Church of St Constantine and Helena by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Plovdiv old town St Constantine and St Helena portico by David humphrey, on Flickr



Some church in Plovdiv by Victor G Minchev, on Flickr



Bulgaria-0757 - Church of St Constantine and Helena by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monastery of Saint Ivan of Rila, Bulgaria​*
It is traditionally thought that the monastery was founded by the hermit St. Ivan of Rila (876 - 946 AD), whose name it bears. The hermit actually lived in a cave without any material possessions not far from the monastery's location, while the complex was built by his students, who came to the mountains to receive their education.
The main church of the monastery was erected in the middle of the 19th century. Its architect is Pavel Ioanov, who worked on it from 1834 to 1837. The church has five domes, three altars and two side chapels, while one of the most precious items inside is the gold-plated iconostasis, famous for its wood-carving, the creation of which took five years to four handicraftsmen. The frescoes, finished in 1846, are the work of many masters from Bansko, Samokov and Razlog, including the famous brothers Zahari Zograf and Dimitar Zograf. The church is also home to many valuable icons, dating from the 14th to the 19th century.



Rila Monastery (Рилски манастир), Bulgaria by Frans Sellies, on Flickr



View on the church at Rila monastery by Frans Sellies, on Flickr



Bulgaria Rila Monastery Frescoes by mbell1975, on Flickr



_SAH0856 by Sheila Haycox ARPS, DPAGB, EFIAP, on Flickr​
more photos - on flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bagsværd Church, Copenhagen, Denmark​*
Bagsværd Church is a Lutheran church in Bagsværd on the northern outskirts of Copenhagen, Denmark. Designed in 1968 by Jørn Utzon, it was completed in 1976.The building is considered to be a masterpiece of contemporary church architecture, especially its bright, naturally illuminated interior and its ceiling straddled with softly rounded vaulting. (more info - on wikipedia)​


Jørn Utzon. Bagsværd Church #1 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr



Jørn Utzon. Bagsværd Church #7 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr



Jørn Utzon. Bagsværd Church #2 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr



jørn utzon, bagsværd kirke - bagsvaerd church, copenhagen 1967-1976 by seier+seier, on Flickr​
more photos - on flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Damsholte Church, Denmark*


Designed by Philip de Lange, one of the most prominent architects of the day, the church was completed in 1743. A finely proportioned Rococo church thus came into being in the midst of West Møn's pleasant rolling farmland, the only one of its kind in a Danish village.



Damsholte Kirke by Kenneth Gerlach, on Flickr



Le Jour ni l'Heure 3083 : église de Damsholte, 1743, dans l'île de Møn, Danemark, lundi 27 juillet 2009, 16:06:47 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr



Le Jour ni l'Heure 3082 : église de Damsholte, 1743, île de Møn, Danemark, lundi 27 juillet 2009, 14:04:07 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr



Le Jour ni l'Heure 3081 : église de Damsholte, 1743, île de Møn, Danemark, lundi 27 juillet 2009, 16:00:51 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Knock basilica, Republic of Ireland*

*Knock basilica, Republic of Ireland​*

It was designed in modern architecture style with concrete materials by architect Daithi Hanly, and completed in 1976. The basilica, which can accommodate approximately 10,000 people, serves the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Tuam, and it is part of the Knock Shrine grounds that incorporates four other churches.​


Knock Basilica by Michael G Kenny, on Flickr



Saturday - Explore Knock Shrine, Poetry Lunch --25 by Martin & Linda Meehan, on Flickr



Knock Basilica by Michael G Kenny, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Holy Trinity Church, Cork, Republic of Ireland​*
It was built between 1832 - 1850, the steeple was added in 1891. (more info)​


Cork6 by Simoncina50, on Flickr



HOLY TRINITY CHURCH - FATHER MATHEW QUAY IN CORK CITY -101771 by William Murphy, on Flickr



HOLY TRINITY CHURCH - FATHER MATHEW QUAY IN CORK CITY -101774 by William Murphy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cathedral of Christ the King, Mullingar, Republic of Ireland​*
William Byrne & Sons of Dublin designed the cathedral to be basillica in form and renaissance in style. Its distinctive twin towers, surmounted by bronze crosses, rise to a height of about 55 metres. It was built with a seating capacity of 5,000.
Building began in March 1933 and the foundation stone was laid on 6 August of that year by Bishop Thomas Mulvany. Messrs. Murphy of Dublin were the builders, while much of the artistic decoration work was completed by Earley & Co. of Camden Street, Dublin and Oppenheimer Ltd., of Old Trafford, Manchester.
The formal opening and dedication of the new cathedral took place on 6 September 1936. At the request of Pope Pius XI, it became the first cathedral in the world to be dedicated to Christ the King. It was solemnly consecrated on 6 August 1939.



Cathedral of Christ the King, Mullingar - 101224 - IMG_5148 by James Wims, on Flickr










seikinsou - flickr










seinkinsou - flickr



Interior, Cathedral of Christ the King, Mullingar by Ciaran Reilly, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Armenian Cathedral of Lviv, Ukraine*


The Armenian Cathedral of the Assumption of Mary (Armenian: Հայկական տաճար, Ukrainian: Вірменський собор, Polish: Katedra ormiańska) in Lviv, Ukraine is located in the city's Old Town, north of the market square. Until 1945 it was the cathedral of the Armenian Catholic Archdiocese of Lviv, since 2000 it serves as a cathedral of the Eparchy of Ukraine of the Armenian Apostolic Church.
A small Armenian church was built in the years 1363–1370, founded by an Armenian merchant from Caffa and established as the mother church of an eparchy. It is said to have been modeled after the Cathedral of Ani in the ancient Armenian capital of Ani. In 1437 the cathedral was surrounded with an arcade gallery, today only the southern one is preserved and the northern has been rebuilt into a sacristy. After the church was damaged in a city fire in 1527 a new stone belfry was erected in 1571. In 1630 the main nave was extended, further rebuilt in 1723. The Cathedral owes most of its present day look to a remodeling carried out in the years 1908-1927 by archbishop Józef (Joseph) Teodorowicz.



Armenische Kathedrale by Tobias, on Flickr



The Armenian Cathedral by Jennifer Boyer, on Flickr



The Armenian Cathedral by Jennifer Boyer, on Flickr










farflungistan - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saints Peter and Paul Jesuit church, Lviv, Ukraine*


When constructed in the 1610 and 1620s, it was one of the largest churches in the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth. Sebastian Lachmius, a monk, based his design for the church on that of Il Gesu in Rome. His designs were modified by a professional Italian architect, Jacopo Briano, in 1618–1621.
A curious addition to the original design was the 80-meter clocktower on the south side which used to be the tallest building in Galicia. The upper part of this early 18th-century tower was demolished in 1830.
In 1740, the vaults were frescoed by the Eckstein brothers from Brno. The paintings were greatly injured during the Soviet period, when the church was used as a storage facility and suffered relative neglect.



Lviv Jesuit Church viewed from Rynok Tower by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr



Jesuit Church, Lviv by Dan, on Flickr



The Jesuit Church by Vladislav Dorokhov, on Flickr



The Jesuit Church by Vladislav Dorokhov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Holy Trinity Church, Zhovkva, Ukraine​*
Wooden Holy Trinity Church was built in suburb of Zhovkva, Ukraine in 1720 on the place of a church that burned down in 1717. The structure consisits of three wooden naves and a brick sacristy.
There is an iconostasis consisting of about 50 icons painted by the masters of Zhovkva Painting and Carving School of Ivan Rutkovych in the beginning of 18th century. The iconostasis is made from linden wood carved by Ignatiy Stobenskyj. In 1978-79 iconostasis was restored. Now the church belongs to the UGCC.
On June 21, 2013 on the 37th Session of the UNESCO World Heritage Committee in Cambodja the Holy Trinity Church was added to the UNESCO World Heritage List among 16 wooden tserkvas of Carpathian Region in Poland and Ukraine.



08-DSC10478-zhovkva by Александр Журба, on Flickr










Tatiana Andreeva - Panoramio











Mykola Swarnyk - wikimedia commons​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wooden church of Bogdan Vodă, Romania​*
The Saint Nicholas church form Cuhea village (today Bogdan Vodă) was built in 1718, the interior paintings were made in 1754.









































Țetcu Mircea Rareș - wikimedia commons
​more interior photos (wikipedia gallery)


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Basilica of Our Lady of Scherpenheuvel, Belgium​*
The Basilica of Our Lady of Scherpenheuvel (Dutch: Basiliek van Onze-Lieve-Vrouw van Scherpenheuvel, French: Basilique de Notre Dame de Montaigu, Spanish Basílica menor de Nuestra Señora de Monteagudo) is a Roman Catholic parish church and minor basilica in Scherpenheuvel-Zichem, Belgium. The church was consecrated in 1627 and raised to the status of a minor basilica in 1922. It is reputedly the most frequently visited shrine of pilgrimage in Belgium. (more info)​

Scherpenheuvel, Basiliek van Onze-Lieve-Vrouw van Scherpenheuvel. by What's Around, on Flickr



Church by Agnes Scholiers, on Flickr



Maurice FotoDeurne - Flickr



Onze-Lieve-Vrouwebasiliek, Scherpenheuvel by ArcheoNet Vlaanderen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ólafsvíkurkirkja, Iceland​*
It was completed in 1967.



Ólafsvíkurkirkja/ The church in Ólafsvík by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr



Iceland by Stanley Chang, on Flickr



Ólafsvíkurkirkja (1967) 5 - 2011 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr



Ólafsvíkurkirkja by Abby Farson Pratt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Some churches in Iceland​*

Hjarðarholtskirkja by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr



Hvalsneskirkja by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr



Kollafjarðarneskirkja by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr



Bjarnarhafnarkirkja by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Þingeyrarkirkja, Þingeyri, Iceland*


It was built between 1909 and 1911. Architect Rögnvaldur Ólafsson.​


Þingeyrarkirkja (1911) 5 - 2014 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr



Þingeyrarkirkja by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr



Þingeyrarkirkja að innan / Inside the church in Thingeyri by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Skeggjastaðakirkja (1845), Iceland*



Skeggjastaðakirkja (1845) 3a - 2014 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr



Skeggjastaðakirkja (1845) 3d - 2014 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr



Skeggjastaðakirkja (1845) 3i- 2014 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr



Skeggjastaðakirkja (1845) 3f - 2014 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Karja Church, Linnaka, Estonia​*
It is a medieval Lutheran church located in Linnaka village on Saaremaa island, Estonia. It is the rural church with the richest medieval stone sculpture decoration in all the Baltic states. The origins of the church are not well known, but it was most probably constructed sometime during the late 13th or early 14th century. Originally it was dedicated to St. Catherine and St. Nicholas. . It has a single nave, spanned by high, whitewashed vaults forming two bays, a simple choir and a vestry. Interior details worth mentioning are the baptismal font from the 14th century, a crucifix from the 15th century and the pulpit, dating from 1638 and made by local artisan Balthasar Raschky. What makes the church unique, however, is its rich interior decoration. (more info)



IMG_1720 by Pam Gillespie, on Flickr



Karja Church by t.devinney, on Flickr



Saaremaa Island by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr



Inside Karja Church by Glyn Spencer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Căpriana Monastery, Republic of Moldova*


The first significant reference dates from a document issued in 1429 that gave Căpriana the status of royal monastery on behalf of Alexander the Good. In this deed the holy abode was referred to as "mănăstirea de la Vâșnovăț unde este egumen Chiprian" (the monastery of Vâșnovăț where the hegumen is Chiprian) and was given in the possession of Alexander's wife - princess Marena.
After a period of decay, the monastery was rebuilt at the behest of Petru Rareș, from 1542 to 1545.
The stone church was built between 1491–1496 in Moldavian style by Moldavian Prince Stephen the Great. (first and second photos)
The "winter church" was raised in 1903, in a different architectural style (Neo-Byzantine style) during the Bessarabia Governorate. (third and fourth photos)










Andreas G - Flickr



Monastery: Capriana by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr










Andreas G



Capriana Monastery - Moldova by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​
more interior photos of the Saint George church (''winter church'') - the iconostasis (detail 1) , the iconostasis (detail 2) , Christ Pantocrator by Rita Willaert - on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sihla Monastery, Vânîtori-Neamț, Romania*

*Sihla Monastery, Romania​*
The Transiguration of Jesus church (not in these photos) was built in 1763, acording to tradition, by Ioniță Aga Cantacuzino Pașcanu from the wood of one tree.
The Nativity of St. John the Baptist church (in the photos) was built in 1813 by monk Venedict. From 1813 also dates the iconostasis, the church was restored and painted (by Vasile Pascu) in 1963-1964.​


Schitul Sihla by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Schitul Sihla by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Schitul Sihla by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Schitul Sihla by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kaunas Cathedral Basilica, Lithuania​*
The first parochial school in Kaunas at the St. Peter and St. Paul church was mentioned in 1473. The construction works were concluded only in 1624. The church greatly suffered from wars in 1655 and was rebuilt in 1671, gaining some Renaissance features. Only one of the towers was rebuilt after the fire of the roof in 1732. As a part of renovation, the internal decorations were funded by the King Stanisław August Poniatowski in 1771. The main altar, a lectern and a choir were installed by Tomasz Podhajski in 1775. The present day shape of the building is from a further renovation in 1800. Motiejus Valančius, thе bishop of Samogitia, who was also an historian and one of the best known Lithuanian writers of the 19th century, was interred in a crypt of the church in 1875.
The church was promoted to cathedral status by Pope Leo XIII in 1895. It received the Basilica title in 1926, when the Diocese of Samogitia was reorganized into the Metropolitan Archdiocese of Kaunas by Pope Pius XI. The cathedral, being 84 m long, 28 m height and 34 m wide, is the largest Gothic church in Lithuania.



Kaunas Cathedral Basilica by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr



Kaunas_City 1.2, Lithuania by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr



Kaunas Cathedral Basilica by Shelly, on Flickr



Kaunas Cathedral Basilica by Anita, on Flickr​


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Bagrati Cathedral, Kutaisi, Georgia*

Bagrati Cathedral is the 11th-century cathedral church in the city of Kutaisi, the region of Imereti, Georgia. A distinct landmark in the scenery of central Kutaisi, the cathedral rests upon the top of Uk’imerioni Hill. It was built in the early years of the 11th century, during the reign of King Bagrat III. Conservation and restoration works, as well as archaeological studies, began in 1952. In 1994 the Bagrati Cathedral, together with the Gelati Monastery, was included in UNESCO's World Heritage Site list as a single entity.​
Bagrati Cathedral Kutaisi by Roberto Strauss, on Flickr

ბაგრატის ტაძარი by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr

Bagrati Cathedral, Exterior - 1 - Version 2 by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Svetitskhoveli Cathedral, Mtskheta, Georgia*

Svetitskhoveli Cathedral, is a Georgian Orthodox cathedral located in the historical town of Mtskheta, Georgia, 20 km (12 mi) northwest of the nation's capital of Tbilisi. Svetitskhoveli, known as the burial site of Christ's mantle, has long been the principal Georgian church and remains one of the most venerated places of worship to this day. The original church was built in 4th century A.D. during the reign of Mirian III of Kartli. St. Nino is said to have chosen the confluence of the Mtkvari and Aragvi rivers as the place of the first Georgian Church. Svetitskhoveli, originally built in the 4th century, has been damaged several times during history, notably by the invasions of Arabs, Persians, and Timur and latterly during Russian subjugation and the Soviet period. The building has also been damaged by earthquakes. It is the second largest church building in the country, after the recently consecrated Holy Trinity Cathedral of Tbilisi, and is listed as an UNESCO World Heritage Site along with other historical monuments of Mtskheta. 

Viewing Mtskheta; Georgia's holiest town by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Viewing Mtskheta; Georgia's holiest town by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Viewing Mtskheta; Georgia's holiest town by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr



Viewing Mtskheta; Georgia's holiest town by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Royal Monastery of Santa María de Guadalupe, Guadalupe, Spain​*
The Royal Monastery of Santa Maria de Guadalupe (Spanish: Real Monasterio de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe) is a Roman Catholic monastic establishment in Guadalupe, Cáceres, a province of the Extremadura autonomous community of Spain. It is located at the feet of the eastern side of the Sierra de las Villuercas and was one of the most important monasteries in the country for more than four centuries. UNESCO declared it a World Heritage Site in 1993.
The monastery had its origins in the late 13th century, when a shepherd from Cáceres, named Gil Cordero, discovered on the bank of the Guadalupe River a statue of the Blessed Virgin, which had been apparently hidden by local inhabitants from Moorish invaders in 714. On the site of his discovery a chapel was built, dedicated under the title of Our Lady of Guadalupe.
The monastery, whose architecture evolved throughout many centuries, is still dominated by the templo mayor, or the main church, built by Alfonso XI and his immediate successors in the 14th and 15th centuries. 



Guadalupe - Monasterio por José María Gallardo, en Flickr



Guadalupe - Monasterio por José María Gallardo, en Flickr



Guadalupe - Monasterio por José María Gallardo, en Flickr






Guadalupe - Monasterio por José María Gallardo, en Flickr



Guadalupe - Monasterio por José María Gallardo, en Flickr



Guadalupe - Monasterio por José María Gallardo, en Flickr


more photos - on flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sacra Capilla del Salvador del Mundo, Úbeda, Spain​*
The Holy Chapel of the Saviour of the World (Spanish: Sacra Capilla del Salvador del Mundo) is a temple built under the patronage of Francisco de los Cobos as pantheon of his palace in the city of Úbeda (Jaén Province), Andalusia.

Commissioned in 1536, it was part of an extensive artistic program (which formed part of the palace, a university and a hospital) intended to elevate the fame, fortune and personal glory that had reached the personal secretary of Emperor Charles V; for what turned to top artists. The initial project was entrusted to Diego de Siloé, while the realization was made by Andrés de Vandelvira from 1540. The church was consecrated in 1559.

El Salvador was the most ambitious undertaking of all private religious architecture of the Spanish Renaissance. Declared a historic-artistic monument in 1931, it has become, in turn, one of the most publicized symbols of the city of Ubeda whose Renaissance monuments, along with the neighboring town of Baeza, was declared a World Heritage Site by Unesco in 2003. 



Iglesia El Salvador-Ubeda por RQM24, en Flickr



Iglesia del Salvador, Úbeda por KRAMEN, en Flickr



Geometría por Miguel Angel, en Flickr






Cúpula de El Salvador por Manolo García Alcázar, en Flickr



Panorámica Capilla del Salvador por Juan Moreno, en Flickr



Plaza del Salvador ,Ubeda por Javier, en Flickr


more photos - on flickr ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfiguration of Christ Orthodox Church, Limbaži, Latvia​*








Laima Gūtmane (simka) - panoramio



Limbaži by William van Dieten, on Flickr



Limbaži by William van Dieten, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Monasterio de San Juan de la Peña, Santa Cruz de la Serós, Spain​*
The monastery of San Juan de la Peña is a religious complex in the town of Santa Cruz de la Serós, at the south-west of Jaca, in the province of Huesca,Spain. It was one of the most important monasteries in Aragon in the Middle Ages. Its two-level church is partially carved in the stone of the great cliff that overhangs the foundation. San Juan de la Peña means "Saint John of the Cliff".
The lower church includes some mozarabic architectural surviving elements, although most of the parts of the monastery (including the impressive cloister, under the great rock) are Romanesque. After the fire of 1675, a new monastery was built. The old monastery (built in 920) was declared National Monument on 13 July 1889, and the new monastery in 1923. In the 11th century the monastery became part of the Benedictine Order and was the first monastery in Spain to use the Latin Mass.
The cloister, built ca. 1190, contains a series of capitals with Biblical scenes that originally were arranged in chronological sequence, a design found elsewhere in the region.
The monastery is built beneath a huge rock sometimes associated with the legendary "Monte Pano". The second floor contains a royal pantheon of kings of Aragon and Navarre. It contains the resting places of the following kings of Aragón: Ramiro I, Sancho Ramírez, and Peter I of Aragon and Navarre.
Legend said that the chalice of the Last Supper (Holy Grail) was sent to the monastery for protection and prevention from being captured by the Muslim invaders of the Iberian Peninsula.


SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr



SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr



SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr






SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr



SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr



SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mosteiro de San Xulian, Samos, Spain​*
Mosteiro de San Xulián de Samos is a monastery in Galicia, Spain. Founded in the sixth century, belongs to the order of the Benedictines..
The foundation is attributed to Martin of Braga. It is known to have been renovated for San Fructuoso in the seventh century, although the first written mention of this event is from the year 665. An inscription on the walls of the cloister of the lodge says that it was rebuilt by the Bishop of Lugo Ermefredo. After this restoration it was abandoned before the Muslim invasion until the reconquest of King Fruela I of Asturias, which took place around 760. 
In the early tenth century, the bishop of Lugo, Don Ero, attempted to seize control and expelled the monks. The Counts Arias Menéndez and Gutierre Menéndez were required to repopulate the new monastery with monks. 
In the same century it was reoccupied at the behest of King Ordoño II of León and from 960 the community lived under the rule of St. Benedict, but in the twelfth century the Cluniac reform joined with Bishop Don Juan. The monastery of Samos enjoyed great importance during the Middle Ages.
In 1558, the monastery suffered a fire that forced its complete rebuilding. There are several architectural styles: late Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque.


Monasterio de Samos por Pedro Mendez, en Flickr



CAMINO DE SANTIAGO 11 por Ramon Bacas, en Flickr




Samos (Lugo). Monasterio de San Julián. Iglesia. Nave central por Santiago Abella, en Flickr



Samos (Lugo). Monasterio de San Julián. Iglesia. Cúpula por Santiago Abella, en Flickr



Monestir de Samos (Lugo) por Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr



Monasterio de San Xulián de Samos por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr
more photos - on flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kretzulescu Church, Bucharest, Romania*


Built in the Brâncovenesc style, it is located on Calea Victoriei, nr. 45A, at one of the corners of Revolution Square, next to the former Royal Palace.
The church was commissioned in 1720–1722 by the boyar Iordache Crețulescu and his wife Safta, a daughter of prince Constantin Brâncoveanu. Originally, the exterior was painted, but since the restoration work done in 1935–1936 (under the supervision of architect Ștefan Balș), the facade is made of brick. The frescoes on the porch date from the original structure, while the interior frescoes were painted by Gheorghe Tattarescu in 1859–1860.
The church, damaged during the November, 1940 earthquake, was repaired in 1942–1943.​


Crețulescu church by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr



Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr



Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Biserica Kretzulescu - interior by Bogdan Velea, on Flickr​
more photos on flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aarhus Cathedral, Denmark​*
The cathedral is dedicated to the patron saint of sailors, St. Clemens. The church is the longest in Denmark: it is 93 m long and is also the tallest church in Denmark with 96 m, with seating for around 1200 people, and its building started at the end of the 12th century.
The construction of Aarhus Cathedral began in the decade after year 1190, by Bishop Peder Vognsen of the powerful Hvide family from Zealand. The church was finished in 1300 in typical Romanesque style with half-rounded arches supporting a flat timber ceiling. However, in 1330, the cathedral and much of the town burned down, and the church was abandoned until 1449. By then the Gothic style of architecture had reached Denmark, and the cathedral was enlarged in stages until it reached its present size in year 1500. (more info)



Aarhus Cathedral by martin8th, on Flickr



Århus Domkirke by Kenneth Gerlach, on Flickr



Århus Domkirke (Cathedral), Århus, Danmark. by Demi Raven, on Flickr



Århus Domkirke (Cathedral), Århus, Danmark. by Demi Raven, on Flickr​
more photos on flcikr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dønnes Church, Norway​*
It is located in the village of Dønnes in the northern part of the island of Dønna. The church is part of the Dønna parish in the Nord-Helgeland deanery in the Diocese of Sør-Hålogaland. The stone church was built during the 1200s, and has been renovated several times since then.



Dønnes kirke by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr



Dønnes kirke, interiør by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr



Dønnes kirke, interiør by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks to all who posted in this thread and also thanks to all who watch this thread. :cheers2: The INDEX of the churches in the first post is up to date. (23rd July 2014 - 23rd July 2015).


The map:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*St. Archangel Michael, Prilep, Macedonia​*
The legend about the origin of the monastery begins in the X century, when some unknown disciple of St. Clement settled in some of the rocks where he led a solitary life. Today, his name is unknown, but in addition the legend speaks to the fact that the place where the monastery is located is being called the Holy One. The church was built on an old cult place as witnessed by ancient marble columns that are used in its construction. On one of them is hewn old inscription in Cyrillic alphabet dating back from 996, which is the second oldest Cyrillic inscription found in Macedonia.

Among XI and XIII century, the church was built and razed several times. 

Today the church, except for the western part, has all the characteristics of a renovation last performed in 1861.​
St Arhangel Mihail, Prilep by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr










photo source










photo source


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Parascheva Church, Desești, Romania​*
Built in 1770, it is one of the eight buildings that make up the wooden churches of Maramureș UNESCO World Heritage Site, and is also listed as a historic monument by the country's Ministry of Culture and Religious Affairs.










Vali - ro.wikipedia



Wooden Church at Desesti by David Lewis, on Flickr



Interior from the choir loft by David Lewis, on Flickr



Sanctuary Paintings by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## __Eagle__ (Apr 11, 2008)

*The Sanctuary of Fátima, Portugal*​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cathedral of St. Nicholas, Fribourg, Switzerland*


The main body of the church was started in 1283 and completed by 1430. The tower was completed in 1490. It is 76 metres tall and houses 11 bells. It also features a rose window above the main portal with stained glass by Harrison Weltlich (1988).
Originally a parish church, in 1945 it became the cathedral of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Lausanne, Geneva and Fribourg.



Fribourg's Cathedral by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr



Facade, Cathedral of St. Nicolas by Anita, on Flickr



Nave, St. Nicholas Cathedral, Fribourg. 1283-1430. by arthistory390, on Flickr



Nave and Organ Loft, St. Nicholas Cathedral, Fribourg. 1283-1430. by arthistory390, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cathedral of Notre Dame of Lausanne, Switzerland​*
Construction of the Cathedral began as early as 1170 by an original unknown master mason. Twenty years later another master mason restarted construction until 1215. Finally a third engineer, Jean Cotereel, completed the majority of the existing cathedral including a porch, and two towers, one of which is the current day belfry. The other tower was never completed. The cathedral was consecrated in 1275 by Pope Gregory X, Rudolph of Hasbourg, and the bishop of Lausanne at the time, Guillaume of Champvent. The medieval architect Villard de Honnecourt drew the rose window of the south transept in his sketchbook in 1270. The Protestant Reformation, a powerful religious movement which swept down from Zurich, significantly affected the Cathedral. In 1536 a new liturgical area was added to the nave and the colourful decorations inside the Cathedral were covered over. Other major restorations occurred later in the 18th and 19th century which were directed by the great French architect, Eugène-Emmanuel Viollet-le-Duc. During the 20th century major restorations occurred to restore the painted interior decorations as well as to restore a painted portal on the South side of the Cathedral. New organs were installed in 2003.



Lausanne by Edoardo Giovanni Raimondi, on Flickr



Lausanne Cathedral by josno78, on Flickr



Lausanne - Notre Dame Cathedral Pulpit Place de la Cathédrale by Le Monde1, on Flickr



Lausanne Cathedral Altar by Paul Turner, on Flickr​


----------



## __Eagle__ (Apr 11, 2008)

*Parish Church of Antas (V.N. Famalicão/Portugal)​*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*__Eagle__* Please post only photos sized at a large resolution (let's say a minimum of 800px, but I recommend 1024px), also, provide the source and the photographer name.



*Notre-Dame de Senlis, France​*
It is a Roman Catholic church and former cathedral in Senlis, Oise, France.
It was formerly the seat of the Bishopric of Senlis, abolished under the Concordat of 1801, when its territory was passed to the Diocese of Beauvais.
The cathedral was built between 1153 and 1191; its 256-foot-tall (78 m) south tower dates from the 13th century. Its transepts were rebuilt between 1530 and 1556 after a fire, and the side portals and shallow east chapels date from about the same period.



Notre-Dame de Senlis by Jean, on Flickr



Senlis (Oise) - Cathédrale Notre-Dame - Transept sud (détail) by Patrick, on Flickr



Senlis (Oise) - Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Patrick, on Flickr



Senlis (Oise) - Cathédrale Notre-Dame - Voûte du transept by Patrick, on Flickr​
more photos (50 in total) in this Flickr album - by Patrick


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Some churches in Norway​*

The road to spirituality X. by darklogan1, on Flickr



Norway Arctic - Tromso / Tromsø Cathedral by Jack R. Johanson, on Flickr



Vesterålen - Dverberg Church by happy.apple, on Flickr



sletta church by TB 5161, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grundarfjarðarkirkja (1966), Iceland​*

Grundarfjarðarkirkja by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr



Grundarfjarðarkirkja (1966) 1 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr



Grundarfjarðarkirkja (1966) 9 - 2011 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr



Grundarfjarðarkirkja (1966) 10 - 2011 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Sophia Cathedral, Polotsk, Belarus​*

Полоцк, Беларусь, Софийский собор by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr



Sophia by Alisa Gvozdeva, on Flickr



04.01.2009--10.53.04 by Inna, on Flickr



04.01.2009--10.57.47 by Inna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Francis Xavier Cathedral, Grodno, Belarus​*
The construction of the church started in 1687. The completed building in Baroque style was consecrated in 1705 to St. Francis Xavier. Originally a Jesuit church, it became a cathedral in 1991, when the new diocese of Grodno was erected.



2009-06-27_130-Grodno.jpg by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr



Grodno 19 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr



2009-06-27_28-29-Grodno.jpg by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr



2009.01.05--11.13.37 by Inna, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow... amazing, guys!
Those Nordic churches may lack the bombastic architecture of Catholic Southern churches, but their locations and spirit make them outstanding!! :banana:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*PARIS, FRANCE*

This is Saint Roch, in the First District of Paris. Neo-baroque, 18th Century. My own photos.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wonderful details, but please put less photos on a post because otherwise the page will load very hard.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. George's Church, Drohobych, Ukraine*

*St. George's Church, Drohobych, Ukraine​*
St. George's Church in Drohobych is one of the oldest and best preserved timber churches of Galicia (also part of the UNESCO site Wooden Tserkvas of Carpathian Region in Poland and Ukraine). The church, dating from ca. 1500, consists of three parts. The central block is square in plan and comprises the nave. Two other blocks contain the double apse and the narthex. Between 1678 and 1711, the church was renovated: the interior was frescoed, the octagonal structures built up, and a new belfry appeared.



Drohobycz Galicia IMG_1225 by jackie riceman, on Flickr



Untitled by Pavlo Boyko, on Flickr



Untitled by Pavlo Boyko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Greek Catholic Cathedral, Uzhhorod, Ukraine*

*Greek Catholic Cathedral, Uzhhorod, Ukraine*


Holy Cross Cathedral is a Ruthenian Catholic cathedral in Uzhhorod, Ukraine. It is dedicated to the Exaltation of the Holy Cross.
The Baroque church was built in 1646 at the behest of the Jesuits from funds donated by the Drugeth noble family. It sustained some damage during Rákóczi's War of Independence. After the Society of Jesus was suppressed in 1773, Empress Maria Theresa allowed the Greek Catholics to take possession of the building. It was renovated to László Fabri's Neoclassical designs in 1848.
During the Soviet period (1945–1991) the building was transferred to the Russian Orthodox Church. On October 10, 1991 after the legalization and restoration of the Ukrainian Greek Catholic Church, the cathedral was returned to the Greek Catholic Eparchy of Mukacheve.










Elya on wikipedia










Thaler Tamás on wikipedia​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*St. George in Rajchica, Macedonia*​
The monastery origins are somewhere in the XIV century. Later, in 1835, another part was built. In 1945 the communist government closed the monastery and until 1999 this place was abandoned and ruined. In 1999 was renewed and some parts were rebuilt.










wikimedia










AndrejZog










Andrej Zog


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*COPENHAGEN, DENMARK*

Saint Ansgar Catholic Cathedral. 
Photos by me.


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Ravenna: S. Apollinare Nuovo by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Lisbon Jerónimos Monastery by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo, the capital of Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Katedrala Srca Isusova









By me


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Japca Monastery, Florești District, Moldova*​
The Japca Monastery is situated on the shore of Nistru River at the distance of 10 kilometres (6.2 mi) from Camenca. It is the only monastery from Basarabia which was never closed by the Soviet authorities. Founded - 1693​
Japca - moldava by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Japca - moldava by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Japca - moldava by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Japca - moldava by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Church of St. Anne, Vilnius*

St. Anne's Church is a Roman Catholic church in Vilnius' Old Town, on the right bank of the Vilnia River. It is a prominent example of both Flamboyant Gothic and Brick Gothic styles. St. Anne's is a prominent landmark in the Old Town of Vilnius that enabled the district to be included in the list of UNESCO World Heritage sites.​

St. Anne's Church and the church of the Bernardine Monastery by Federica Gentile, on Flickr

St Anne's Church Vilnia by Nuria Prat, on Flickr

St. Anne's Church and the church of the Bernardine Monastery by Federica Gentile, on Flickr



A tus pies by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

djole13 said:


> *Capuchin Crypt in Rome, Italy​*
> 
> Taste For The Macabre by Emanuele Longo, on Flickr


why does this guy have privilege enough to be kept the entire eskeleton? :troll:

is there some space to mine when my death comes?


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> why does this guy have privilege enough to be kept the entire eskeleton? :troll:
> 
> is there some space to mine when my death comes?



In most such Crypt was not enough space for graves, and caused the creation of a common grave.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Saint Martyr George, Lazaropole, Macedonia*​
Built in 1841. 





































Bill Evans


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jerez de la Frontera Cathedral, Spain​*
The Cathedral of San Salvador is the cathedral church of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Asidonia-Jerez in Jerez de la Frontera, Andalusia, southern Spain. It was declared Bien de Interés Cultural in 1931.
Built in the 17th century, it is a mix of Gothic, Baroque and Neoclassicist style. It was elevated to the rank of cathedral in 1980.
source: Wikipedia


Jerez Catedral by juvhadamar, on Flickr


IMGP4525.JPG by Josep Giménez, on Flickr


IMGP4527.JPG by Josep Giménez, on Flickr


IMGP4530.JPG by Josep Giménez, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*St. Petka, Kavadarci, Macedonia​*
This is new church - the construction began in 2010 and ended in 2015. It was open for use few days ago. The stones for the facade were brought from the region of Mariovo because they have warm natural color and they were used for building churches for almost ten centuries. 





































source & more photos


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Seu de Xàtiva (Valencia, Spain)*


La Seu (Colegiata de Santa María) II. Xàtiva (València) by Abariltur, en Flickr
Xàtiva.


----------



## hhung (Sep 26, 2015)

Different churches but worshiping the same God. Beautiful and amazing. Really nice, good job


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Notre-Dame in Vernon, Normandie:*

Notre-Dame in Vernon by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mende:*

Mende Cathedral, Lozère: Two belfries, on the left is the 'Clocher de l'Évêque which contrasts strongly with the other belfry, 'Clocher des Chanoines' by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary - Biškupec, Varaždin, Croatia*


Ptičica More photos by dzrinski​

Biškupec - restaurirani oltari i propovjedaonica by Snjezana Inkret, on Flickr


Biškupec - restaurirani oltari i propovjedaonica by Snjezana Inkret, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

St Nicholas' Church, Ghent
DSC_0160 by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*St. Nicholas, in the village of Psacha, Macedonia (~1354)*​









source


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Italian Church, Bucharest, Romania​*
The Italian Church of the Most Holy Redeemer is a Lombard Romanesque red brick edifice built between 1915-1916 and consecrated by bishop Raymond Netzhammer in 1916.



The Italian Church by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr



The Holy Saviour Italian Church by Hans Johnsson, on Flickr



Italian Church by Dinu Dragomirescu, on Flickr



Italian Church by Dinu Dragomirescu, on Flickr​


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

bloom25 said:


> *Japca Monastery, Florești District, Moldova*​
> The Japca Monastery is situated on the shore of Nistru River at the distance of 10 kilometres (6.2 mi) from Camenca. It is the only monastery from Basarabia which was never closed by the Soviet authorities. Founded - 1693​
> Japca - moldava by Rita Willaert, on Flickr
> 
> ...


why did they close the monasteries? in moldova they were already orthodox before the russian empire, or not?


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Capella de la Mare de Déu del Sofratge - Església de Sant Jaume i Santa Anna, Benidorm by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Guadalest (Alicante, Spain)*

guadalest by chema kayser, en Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Church of the Assumption of Our Blessed Mary, Lodz, Poland*


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Notre-Dame of Laon, France*​


> *Laon Cathedral* (Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Laon) is one of the most important examples of the Gothic architecture of the 12th and 13th centuries, earlier than the cathedrals of Sens and Notre Dame of Paris and ranking with them in importance. It is located in Laon, Picardy, France, and is the seat of the Bishop of Laon. It has been listed among the Monuments Historiques since 1840.


source: Wikipedia


Cathédrale de Laon by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Cathédrale de Laon (Vaisseau) by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​

Grandes Orgues Cathédrale de Laon by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Notre-Dame of Noyon, France*​


> *Noyon Cathedral* (Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Noyon) is a Roman Catholic church and former cathedral, located in Noyon, France. It was formerly the seat of the Bishopric of Noyon, abolished by the Concordat of 1801 and merged into the Diocese of Beauvais. The cathedral was constructed on the site of a church burned down in 1131 and is a fine example of the transition from Romanesque to Gothic architecture.


source: Wikipedia


Cathédrale de Noyon by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Grandes Orgues (Noyon) by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​

Galerie Cathédrale de Noyon by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Au déambulatoire Cahédrale de Noyon by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Chevet cathédrale de Noyon by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilique Saint-Quentin, Aisne, France*​


> *The Basilica of Saint-Quentin* (French: Basilique de Saint-Quentin), formerly the Collegiate Church of Saint-Quentin (French: Collégiale Saint-Quentin) is a Catholic church in the town of Saint-Quentin, Aisne, France. There have been religious buildings on the site since the 4th century AD, which were repeatedly destroyed and rebuilt during the Early Middle Ages. The present basilica was constructed in stages between the 12th and 15th centuries. It was severely damaged in World War I (1914–18), and was only reopened in 1956 after extensive reconstruction.


source: Wikipedia


Basilique de Saint-Quentin by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Basilique de Saint-Quentin by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Orgues de la basilique de Saint-Quentin by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​

Wikipedia
Skull relic of St. Quentin in the basilica of Saint-Quentin


Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limoges Cathedral, France*​


> *Limoges Cathedral* (Cathédrale Saint-Étienne de Limoges) is a Roman Catholic cathedral, and a national monument of France, situated in Limoges. It is the seat of the Bishop of Limoges.
> The construction of the Gothic cathedral began in 1273 and finished only in 1888 when the nave was connected to the belltower. It is noted for its Renaissance rood loft built in 1534 and for the fine, partly octagonal, bell tower.
> The main artistic works in the cathedral are the Renaissance rood screen, now moved to the western end of the nave, and the tomb of the bishop Jean de Langeac, with sculpted scenes of the Apocalypse.


source: Wikipedia


Sunset on cathedral #Limoges by Bill Baroud, on Flickr​

Limoges's Cathedral_6 by Stootch, on Flickr


Limoges - Cathedral Lights by Bill Baroud, on Flickr


Limoges's Cathedral_2 by Stootch, on Flickr


Limoges's Cathedral_4 by Stootch, on Flickr


----------



## Pedja_Nbg (Jan 30, 2009)

> The Kuveždin monastery is a Serb Orthodox monastery on the Fruška Gora mountain in the northern Serbian province of Vojvodina. Traditionally, its foundation is ascribed to Stefan Štiljanović. The first reliable record of its existence are dated in 1566/1569. In 2009, entire monastery complex has been reconstructed.












Kuveždin monastery - Source


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Collegiate Church of Our Lady, Dinant, Belgium*​


> *The Collegiate Church of Our Lady* (French: Collégiale Notre Dame de Dinant) is a 13th-century Gothic cathedral in Dinant, a city in Waloon Belgium, on the banks of the River Meuse. The collegiate church replaced a 10th-century Romanesque church which collapsed in 1228, leaving only the North door. Its most iconic part is the separate 16th century pear-shaped bell tower.


Wikipedia


Dinant by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


Dinant by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


Dinant by Gerard FERON, on Flickr​

Dinant by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Cathedral of Saint Peter of Beauvais, France*​


> *The Cathedral of Saint Peter of Beauvais* (French: Cathédrale Saint-Pierre de Beauvais) is an incomplete Roman Catholic cathedral in Beauvais, in northern France. It is the seat of the Bishop of Beauvais, Noyon and Senlis. It is, in some respects, the most daring achievement of Gothic architecture, and consists only of a transept (sixteenth-century) and choir, with apse and seven polygonal apsidal chapels (thirteenth century), which are reached by an ambulatory.
> The small Romanesque church of the tenth century, known as the Basse Œuvre, much restored, still occupies the site destined for the nave.


source: Wikipedia


Beauvais - Cathédrale St Pierre by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


Beauvais (Oise) - Cathédrale Saint-Pierre by Patrick, on Flickr


Beauvais - Cathédrale by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


Beauvais (Oise) - Cathédrale Saint-Pierre - Horloge astronomique (de Louis-Auguste Vérité - réalisée entre 1865 et 1868) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Soissons Cathedral Basilica, France*​


> *Soissons Cathedral Basilica* (Basilique Cathédrale Saint-Gervais-et-Saint-Protais de Soissons) is a Gothic cathedral in Soissons, France. The construction of the south transept was begun about 1177, and the lowest courses of the choir in 1182.


source: Wikipedia


Soissons Cathedral 1950 - 1 by dianp, on Flickr


Le Choeur by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


Soissons Cathedral - The Crossing, Transept, Nave & Choir Vaults by Stan Parry, on Flickr


Soissons Cathedral - West Facade Rose Window by Stan Parry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schottenkirche, Vienna, Austria*​


> *The Schottenkirche* (English: Scottish Church) is a parish church in Vienna attached to the Schottenstift, founded by Hiberno-Scottish Benedictine monks in the 12th century. In 1418, the Duke Albert V of Austria transferred it to the German-speaking Benedictine monks from the Melk Abbey during the Melker Reform initiated after the Council of Constance. The church has been elevated to the rank of Basilica Minor in 1958.
> The Schottenkirche is located in the Freyung in the first district of Vienna's Innere Stadt.


source: Wikipedia


Schottenkirche, Vienna by barnyz, on Flickr


Schottenkirche, Vienna by barnyz, on Flickr


Schottenkirche - Vienna/Wien/Wenen by Hornplayer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dominican Church, Vienna, Austria*​


> *The Dominican Church* (German: Dominikanerkirche), also known as the Church of St. Maria Rotunda, is an early Baroque parish church and minor basilica in the historic center of Vienna, Austria. It is the third church built on the same site in the course of time.
> The first church on this site was built in 1237 by the newly arrived Dominicans on a piece of land allotted in 1225-1226 by the duke Leopold VI. The church was enlarged between 1240–1270 and a new choir was added in 1273. A series of fires caused the construction of a new Gothic church between 1283 and 1302. The nave was extended between 1458 and 1474. This church consisted of a nave with five cross vaults, and two aisles.
> This church was heavily damaged during the first siege of Vienna by the Turkish army in 1529. The choir was demolished and the nave was partly taken down. The building became more and more dilapidated during the next period.


source: Wikipedia


Dominikanerkirche by Jonathan Hinkle, on Flickr


Dominikanerkirche - Vienna/Wien/Wenen by Hornplayer, on Flickr


Dominikanerkirche - Vienna/Wien/Wenen by Hornplayer, on Flickr


Dominikanerkirche. Vienna, Austria. by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Our Lady of Mount Carmel, Valletta, Malta*​


> *The Basilica of Our Lady of Mount Carmel* (Bażilika Santwarju tal-Madonna tal-Karmnu) is a Roman Catholic church in the Maltese capital Valletta on the island of Malta. It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site, which includes the entire city of Valletta, and is one of the most famous churches and main tourist attractions of Valletta.


source: Wikipedia


Valletta II by Oren Rozen, on Flickr


L-Altar Maggur by Richard Faenza, on Flickr​

394-20131011_Malta-Valletta-Basilica of Our Lady of Mount Carmel-Altar and Apse at E end of Church by Nicholas Kaye, on Flickr


397-20131011_Malta-Valletta-Basilica of Our Lady of Mount Carmel-Altar at E end of Church by Nicholas Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ta' Pinu, the island of Gozo, Malta*​


> *The Basilica of the National Shrine of the Blessed Virgin of Ta' Pinu* (Maltese: Santwarju Bażilika tal-Madonna ta' Pinu) is a Roman Catholic minor basilica and national shrine located some 700 metres (2,300 ft) from the village of Għarb on the island of Gozo, the sister island of Malta. The church is dedicated to the Blessed Virgin of Ta' Pinu. The basilica is located on the edge of a cliff in open countryside which allows visitors to enjoy beautiful views of the area.


source: Wikipedia


Ta Pinu Sanctuary by Lincoln Grixti, on Flickr


Our Lady's National Shrine of Malta in Gozo by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr


Ta' Pinu Window by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Disentis Abbey, Switzerland*​


> *Disentis Abbey* (German: Reichskloster Disentis) is a Benedictine monastery in the Canton of Graubünden in eastern Switzerland, around which the present town of Disentis (Romansh: Mustér) grew up.
> Formerly the date of the foundation of this abbey, attributed to the local saints Placidus and Sigisbert, was held to be 614.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Untitled by Gideon Pretorius, on Flickr


Disentis Abbey ceiling by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


Disentis Abbey, GR, CH by renzo dionigi, on Flickr


Organ of the Disentis Abbey, GR, CH by renzo dionigi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Chapel of the Gate of Dawn in Vilnius, Lithuania*​


> *Our Lady of the Gate of Dawn* (Lithuanian: Aušros Vartų Dievo Motina, Polish: Matka Boska Ostrobramska, Belarusian: Маці Божая Вастрабрамская) is the prominent painting of the Blessed Virgin Mary venerated by the faithful in *the Chapel of the Gate of Dawn* in Vilnius, Lithuania. The painting was historically displayed above the Vilnius city gate. The city gates of the time often contained religious artifacts intended to guard the city from attacks and to bless the travelers.
> The painting made in a Northern Renaissance style was completed possibly in the first half of the 17th century, around 1630; the Virgin Mary is depicted without the infant Jesus. She is depicted accordingly to the Immaculate conception iconography, with a golden light aureola, the circle of stars around her head, the half-moon and with her head bowed in veneration.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Vilnius, Lithuania by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


DSC_0197 by Jawahar Swaminathan, on Flickr


Vilnius by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of the Holy Blood, Bruges, Belgium​*


> *The Basilica of the Holy Blood* (Dutch: Heilig-Bloedbasiliek, French: Basilique du Saint-Sang) is a Roman Catholic minor basilica in Bruges, Belgium. Originally built in the 12th century as the chapel of the residence of the Count of Flanders, the church houses a venerated *relic of the Holy Blood* allegedly collected by Joseph of Arimathea and brought from the Holy Land by Thierry of Alsace, Count of Flanders. Built between 1134 and 1157, it was promoted to minor basilica in 1923.
> The 12th-century basilica is located in the Burg square and consists of a lower and upper chapel. The lower chapel dedicated to St. Basil the Great is a dark Romanesque structure that remains virtually unchanged. The venerated relic is in the upper chapel, which was rebuilt in the Gothic style during the 16th century and renovated multiple times during the 19th century in Gothic Revival style.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Basilica of the Holy Blood by Joe Szalay, on Flickr


Basilica of the Holy Blood by Joe Szalay, on Flickr


St Basil chapel in the Basilica of the Holy Blood (Heilig-Bloedbasiliek) - Bruges Belgium by mbell1975, on Flickr


The Relic of the Holy Blood at Basilica of the Holy Blood (Heilig-Bloedbasiliek) - Bruges Belgium by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Our Lady before Týn, Prague, Czech Republic​*


> *The Church of Mother of God before Týn* (in Czech Kostel Matky Boží před Týnem, also Týnský chrám (Týn Church) or just Týn), often translated as Church of Our Lady before Týn, is a dominant feature of the Old Town of Prague, Czech Republic, and has been the main church of this part of the city since the 14th century. The church's towers are 80 m high and topped by four small spires.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Praha - Church of Our Lady in front of Týn by mbell1975, on Flickr​

Church of Our Lady in front of Týn, Prague by Tjflex2, on Flickr


Interior of the church Wikipedia


Church of Our Lady before Týn by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*St. Demetrius, Bitola, Macedonia (1830, the belltower is built in 1936)*​
bitola-macedonia-7933 by Macedonia Travel, on Flickr

sv-dimitrija-bitola-2021 by Macedonia Travel, on Flickr

sv-dimitrija-bitola-026 by Macedonia Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Holy Mother of God, Bitola, Macedonia (1870-1871)*​
The second biggest church in this city. The biggest was presented in the previous post. 

Ð¡Ð². ÐÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ° ÐÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð° (Holy Mother of God, Bitola) by Macedonia Travel, on Flickr

Св. Богородица Битола (Holy Mother of God, Bitola) by Macedonia Travel, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*John's church (1888–1891), Helsinki, Finland*​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Val-Dieu Abbey, Aubel, Belgium​*


> *Val-Dieu Abbey* is a former Cistercian monastery in the Berwinne valley near Aubel in the Land of Herve (province of Liège, Belgium).
> In 1216 a small number of monks from the Hocht part of Lanaken, near Maastricht, settled in the uninhabited valley which formed the border between the Duchy of Limburg and the county of Dalhem; they called their settlement Vallis Dei (French: Val-Dieu; English: Valley of God).


source: Wikipedia


Abbaye du Val Dieu by Jan de Hoog, on Flickr


Abbaye du Val Dieu by Jan de Hoog, on Flickr


The Val-Dieu Abbey Church by Patrick Ahles, on Flickr


Abbaye du Val Dieu by Jan de Hoog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Christopher's Cathedral, Roermond, Netherlands​*


> *St. Christopher's Cathedral* in the Dutch city of Roermond is the main church of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Roermond.


source: Wikipedia


Roermond by Jan de Hoog, on Flickr


St Christoffel Cathedral by Roel Prikken, on Flickr


Roermond by Jan de Hoog, on Flickr


Roermond by Jan de Hoog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munsterkerk, Roermond, Netherlands​*


> *Munsterkerk* (Munster) is an old 13th century Our Lady church in Roermond. The towers are 55 m height.
> The Munsterkerk is the most important example of Late Romanesque architecture in the Netherlands. It's the only surviving part of an abbey, the rest of which was demolished in 1924. The church was restored by architect P.J.H. Cuypers between 1863 and 1890; during this restoration the frontal towers were added while a Baroque tower was removed and the originally octagonal eastern towers were replaced by square ones.


source: Wikipedia


Munstersquare Wintertime by Eric Burgman, on Flickr


201509_0171 Roermond - OLV Munsterkerk by Ad de Cort, on Flickr

Munster by Arne Dielis, on Flickr

*Munsterkerk - Mausoleum Gerard III of Guelders and his wife Margaretha*


Detail praalgraf Graaf Gerard IV van Gelder en zijn vrouw Margartha van Brabant by Irma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Břevnov Monastery, Prague, Czech Republic​*


> *Břevnov Monastery* (Czech: Břevnovský klášter, German: Stift Breunau) is a Benedictine archabbey in the Břevnov district of Prague, Czech Republic. It was founded by Saint Adalbert, the second Bishop of Prague, in 993 AD with the support of Duke Boleslav II of Bohemia. Hence the first Benedictine male monastery in Bohemia, it also has the oldest tradition of beer brewing in the Czech Republic, up to today, the Břevnovský Benedict beer is brewed here.


source: Wikipedia


DSC_0684p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


Brevnov Monastery by Tjflex2, on Flickr


Brevnov Monastery by Tjflex2, on Flickr


P1190515p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Onze-Lieve-Vrouw ten Troost, Vilvoorde, Belgium​*


> *The Onze-Lieve-Vrouw ten Troost Kerk* (Church of Our Lady of Consolation), simply known as the Troostkerk, is a basilica in Vilvoorde, Belgium. The history of the church and its Carmelite monastery (the oldest in Western Europe) go back 800 years. It was consecrated as a basilica on May 7, 2006 by Cardinal Godfried Danneels.


source: Wikipedia


Vilvoorde - Karmelietessenklooster Onze-Lieve-Vrouw ten Troost by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


Onze-Lieve-Vrouw-van-Troostbasiliek, Vilvoorde by ArcheoNet Vlaanderen, on Flickr​

Vilvoorde - Karmelietessenklooster Onze-Lieve-Vrouw ten Troost by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holy Trinity Cathedral of Tbilisi, Georgia​*


> *The Holy Trinity Cathedral of Tbilisi* (Georgian: თბილისის წმინდა სამების საკათედრო ტაძარი Tbilisis cminda samebis sakatedro tadzari) commonly known as Sameba (Georgian: სამება for Trinity) is the main cathedral of the Georgian Orthodox Church located in Tbilisi, the capital of Georgia. Constructed between 1995 and 2004, it is the third-tallest Eastern Orthodox cathedral in the world and one of the largest religious buildings in the world by total area. Sameba is a synthesis of traditional styles dominating the Georgian church architecture at various stages in history and has some Byzantine undertones.


source: Wikipedia


Sameba Cathedral - کلیسای جامع سامه با by Niksun Studio, on Flickr


Sameba Ceiling - Holy Trinity Cathedral of Tbilisi by Oras Al-Kubaisi, on Flickr


The Cross by Oras Al-Kubaisi, on Flickr


DSC_2486p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of St. Stephen in Hvar, Croatia​*


> *The Cathedral of St. Stephen in Hvar* (Croatian: Katedrala Svetog Stjepana) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in the town of Hvar, on island of Hvar in Split-Dalmatia County, Croatia.
> The shrine of today's cathedral is the remains of a Gothic church from the 14th century. Its 15th-century pulpit, the stone polyptychs of St. Luke and The Flagellation of Christ, as well as the late Gothic crucifix, have all been preserved. St. Stephen's is a rather unremarkable triple-aisled church with a nice 17th-century bell tower, and is a harmonious synthesis of the Renaissance, manneristic and early Baroque styles so typical of the Dalmatian architecture of the 15th and 16th centuries.


source: Wikipedia


_DSC2588.jpg by Stu, on Flickr


Cathedral of St Stephen, Hvar Town, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Cathedral of St Stephen, Hvar Town, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Cathedral of St Stephen, Hvar Town, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of the Assumption of Mary, Pag, Croatia​*


> The Collegiate Church is a three-nave basilica with three apses. The simple front is decorated with a Gothic portal, a Renaissance rosette and unfinished figures of the saints. In 1466 Juraj Dalmatinac became supervisor of the construction works on the church, while the building itself was carried out by his disciples; finished not before the beginning of the 16th century; restored in the 18th century, when the stucco work on the ceiling was performed. The church accommodates valuable works of art: the altar painting Our Lady of the Rosary, the Gothic wooden cross, and the silver processional crucifix and reliquaries are safeguarded in the treasury. The bell tower with its present height was erected in 1526.


source: Wikipedia


Church of the Mary's Assumption in Pag by Sanjin Maržić, on Flickr


Panoramio More photos by Tomislav Safundžić ​

Church of the Assumption by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Notre-Dame Cathedral, Luxembourg​*


> *Notre-Dame Cathedral* (Luxembourgish: Kathedral Notre-Dame, French: Cathédrale Notre-Dame, German: Kathedrale unserer lieben Frau) is the Roman Catholic Cathedral of Luxembourg City, in southern Luxembourg. It was originally a Jesuit church, and its cornerstone was laid in 1613. It is the only cathedral in Luxembourg.
> The church is a noteworthy example of late gothic architecture; however, it also has many Renaissance elements and adornments. At the end of the 18th century, the church received the miraculous image of the Maria Consolatrix Afflictorum, the patron saint of both the city and the nation.
> Around 50 years later, the church was consecrated as the Church of Our Lady and in 1870, it was elevated by Pope Pius IX to the Cathedral of Notre-Dame.
> The cathedral was expanded and enlarged from 1935 to 1938.


source: Wikipedia


Cathedral Notre-Dame - Luxembourg City by L Dietrich, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Cathedral, Luxembourg by Graham Wyatt, on Flickr


Koor in Notre Dame by René van der Aa, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Cathedral by Tim A. Bruening, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valère Basilica, Sion, Switzerland​*


> *The Valère basilica* (French: Basilique de Valère), also called Valère castle (French: Château de Valère), is a fortified church situated in Sion in the canton of Valais in Switzerland. It is situated on a hill and faces the Château de Tourbillon, located on the opposite hill. It is a Swiss heritage site of national significance.
> The organ on the west side of the Valère basilica, believed to have been built in 1435, is one of the oldest functioning in the world. It was probably brought to the church by Guillaume de Rarogne, who eventually ended up as the bishop of Sion. Its pipes are arranged to form a rough outline of a church; the larger pipes form two towers, and the smaller ones create a triangular church roof. The organ was modified in the 1700s to play Baroque music, but otherwise remains essentially unchanged. It was renovated in 1954, around the time that another famous early model – the Rysum organ – was repaired.


source: Wikipedia


Basilique Notre-Dame de Valère (XIIe-XIIIe siècles), colline de Valère, Sion, canton du Valais, Suisse. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


Basilique de Valère by Gerard, on Flickr


Basilique de Valère by Gerard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hagios Demetrios, Thessaloniki, Greece​*


> *The Church of Saint Demetrius*, or Hagios Demetrios (Greek: Άγιος Δημήτριος), is the main sanctuary dedicated to Saint Demetrius, the patron saint of Thessaloniki (in Central Macedonia, Greece), dating from a time when it was the second largest city of the Byzantine Empire. It is part of the site Palaeochristian and Byzantine Monuments of Thessaloniki on the list of World Heritage Sites by UNESCO since 1988.


source: Wikipedia


Thessaloniki by Àngels, on Flickr


Hagios Demetrios by Anil Berkin, on Flickr


The church of Hagios Demetrios, Thessaloniki by Aleksandra M., on Flickr

*The Crypt*


> Underneath the *Church of St Demetrios* is the place where St Demetrios, Thessaloniki’s patron saint, was martyred.
> As the level of the ground gradually rose over the centuries, this area acquired the form of a crypt. *The crypt* filled up with earth during the period of Ottoman rule and was not rediscovered until after the fire of 1917. It has been restored by the Archaeological Service and was converted into an exhibition space in 1988.
> More specifically, in room I there are sculptures from the original 5th-century church and piers with relief decoration and capitals with four acanthus leaves.


source: Wikipedia


Church of Hagios Demetrios catacombs by Eli_Greeneli, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

* Evangelical Lutheran cathedral of Riga, Latvia*


It is the seat of the Archbishop of Riga. Built near the River Daugava in 1211 by Livonian Bishop Albert of Riga, who came from Lower Saxony in northwestern Germany, it is considered the largest medieval church in the Baltic states. It has undergone many modifications in the course of its history.
At the end of the 14th and beginning of the 15th century, Riga Cathedral was enlarged by building the western cross-nave and side chapels and elevating the side walls of the central nave thus making the church into a basilica. At that time the tower walls were also raised and an octagonal pyramidal spire was added. This tower can be seen in the oldest picture of Riga Cathedral - a Sebastian Munster's cosmography dating back to 1559.
In 1775, Riga City Council, on the grounds of the conclusions drawn by the engineers of those days, ordered the demolition of part of the tower spire and building the new present-day Baroque tower.
From 1881 to 1914, Riga Cathedral Building section of Riga Society of Researchers of History and Ancient Times carried out major reconstruction and renovation works in the church and the Cloister. As a result of these works, the Cathedral and the Cloister acquired their present-day appearance.

more info EN - http://www.doms.lv/info/?mnu_id=50 , FR - https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathédrale_protestante_de_Riga



Dome Cathedral from St Peter's church, Riga by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr



Riga Cathedral by Karina, on Flickr



Rīgas Doms (Riga Cathedral) by zug55, on Flickr



Riga Cathedral by Kah-Wai Lin, on Flickr


more photos - on wikipedia​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rijeka Cathedral, Croatia​*


> *The St. Vitus Cathedral* (Croatian: Katedrala Svetog Vida) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Rijeka, Croatia.
> The Church of St. Vitus was in Middle Ages a small and one-sided, romanesque church dedicated to the patron saint and protector of Rijeka. It had a semi-circular apse behind the altar, and covered porch. With the arrival of the Jesuits in Rijeka, the Cathedral as we see it today was founded in 1638. First, it became the Jesuits' church. When the town of Rijeka became the center of the diocese, and then in 1969 the center of the archbishopric and metropolit, the representative Jesuit's Church of St. Vitus became the Cathedral of Rijeka. It’s a rotunda, which is unusual in this part of Europe, with elements of Baroque and Gothic, including fine baroque statuary inside.
> The cathedral is depicted on the reverse of the Croatian 100 kuna banknote, issued in 1993 and 2002.


source: Wikipedia


PB080211 by Yuki Murata, on Flickr


Rijeka_Day2_012 by Danny Bandyk, on Flickr


Rijeka_Day2_011 by Danny Bandyk, on Flickr​

Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Procopius Basilica in Třebíč, Czech Republic​*


> *St. Procopius Basilica* is a Romanesque-Gothic Christian church in *Třebíč*, *Czech Republic*. It was built on the site of the original Virgin Mary's Chapel of the Benedictine monastery in 1240–1280. It became a national cultural monument in 2002 as a part of the "monastery with St. Procopius church". The basilica together with the Jewish Quarter in Třebíč were inscribed as a *UNESCO World Heritage Site* in 2003.
> The basilica was originally dedicated to the Assumption of the Virgin Mary. Saint Procopius became the Patron saint of the basilica on the quincentenary his canonization in 1704. Jan Karel, Count of Valdštejn established a castle chapel of St. Procopius from the presbytery of the basilica. The basilica is the parish church of Třebíč castle, by which it is owned.


source: Wikipedia


St. Procopius Basilica in Třebíč by Brnopolis, on Flickr

​ Wikimedia

St. Procopius Basilica Třebíč by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Segorbe (Castellon, Spain)*

catedral de Sta. María (siglo XIII) Segorbe by Guía_Repsol, en Flickr

catedral by Veronica Sebastian, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saints Philip and James, Vukovar, Croatia​*


> The *Church of Saints Philip and James* (Croatian: Crkva svetih Filipa i Jakova) is a Roman Catholic church in Vukovar, Croatia.
> The church was built from 1723 till 1732, when it was blessed by Marko Dragojević.
> In 1738 it was dedicated by Sigismund Berenyi.
> In 1897 it was expanded according to the plans of Franz Langeberg and later Richard Jordan.
> ...


Wikipedia


Church of Saints Philip and James, Vukovar by Artypixall, on Flickr


DSCF8152 by dianee229, on Flickr​

DSCF8144 by dianee229, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saint Maurice, Olomouc, Czech Republic​*


> *Church of Saint Maurice* (Czech: Kostel svatého Mořice) is a Roman Catholic church in Olomouc, Czech Republic. It is located in the city centre, near the Horní náměstí ("Upper Square") and remains one of the most important landmarks of the city.
> It is unknown when exactly the church was constructed. It has two towers – the southern tower dates back to 1403, it is the oldest part of the building; the northern one dates back to 1412. The church was probably consecrated in 1492. The Neo-Gothic main altar was built in 1861. The church is built as arched triple-nave. Main nave contains church organs, which originates from 1740–45; with their five manuals and 135 registers they are the 7th largest in Central Europe (and 52nd in the world). Their author was organist Michael Engler.
> The church has been designated a National Cultural Landmark by the government in 1995. The southern tower serves as a lookout tower with view on the whole city of Olomouc and surroundings.


Wikipedia


Church of Saint Maurice (Kostel svatého Mořice), Olomouc by Dan, on Flickr


Church of Saint Maurice by sysko20, on Flickr


Tower of Kostel svatého Mořice by Stefan Aigner, on Flickr


Bells #2 by Stefan Aigner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saint Wenceslas Vršovice, Prague, Czech Republic​*


> The *Church of Saint Wenceslas* (Czech: Kostel sv. Václava) is a Roman Catholic church in Vršovice in Prague 10, Czech Republic. The church was built in 1930 as a commemoration of the 1,000th anniversary of the death of St. Wenceslas.
> The building is dominated by the 50-metre tower with a large seven-metre cross as its top. The tower also incorporates a clock and it is possible to climb to this and the top just using a ladder. The tower has five bells and the cross at the top is lighted at night.
> The windows in the church were replaced in 1998 during a refurbishment Up to that date the glass chosen was Luxfer glass which is a glass covered in small prisms which directed the light in the architect's desired direction.
> The church was open in September 2012 as part of the European Heritage Days initiative.


source: Wikipedia


St. Wenceslas in Vršovice by Jóhanna Kr. Arnberg, on Flickr


St Wenceslas in Prague, Vršovice by Robert, on Flickr​

Wikimedia


Wikimedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. John's Church, Stuttgart, Germany​*


> *The Protestant Church of St John* (German: Johanneskirche) in Stuttgart was built in the Gothic Revival style from 1864 to 1876 by its chief architect, Christian Friedrich von Leins. It lies on a peninsula of the Feuersee (Fire Lake), while the main entrance and tower marks the beginning of the former Johannesstraße (St. John's Street).
> After being nearly destroyed in the Second World War, the main church building was reconstructed, but the Gothic vaults were replaced with modern ones and the tower was intentionally left incomplete to serve as a sort of war memorial.


Wikipedia


Lake of Fire........(Explored 2014-09-19) by kanaristm, on Flickr


Johanneskirche - Stuttgart Feuersee - Interior - Altar by Max-Leonhard von Schaper, on Flickr​

Johanneskirche - Stuttgart Feuersee - Interior - Bogenarchitektur by Max-Leonhard von Schaper, on Flickr


Johanneskirche - Stuttgart Feuersee - Interior - Statue of Paulus by Max-Leonhard von Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg Cathedral, France​*


> *Strasbourg Cathedral* or the *Cathedral of Our Lady of Strasbourg* (French: Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Strasbourg, or Cathédrale de Strasbourg, German: Liebfrauenmünster zu Straßburg or Straßburger Münster), also known as Strasbourg Minster, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Strasbourg, Alsace, France. Although considerable parts of it are still in Romanesque architecture, it is widely considered to be among the finest examples of high, or late, Gothic architecture. Erwin von Steinbach is credited for major contributions from 1277 to his death in 1318.
> At 142 metres (466 feet), it was the world's tallest building from 1647 to 1874 (227 years), when it was surpassed by St. Nikolai's Church, Hamburg. Today it is the sixth-tallest church in the world and the highest extant structure built entirely in the Middle Ages.
> Described by Victor Hugo as a "gigantic and delicate marvel", and by Goethe as a "sublimely towering, wide-spreading tree of God", the cathedral is visible far across the plains of Alsace and can be seen from as far off as the Vosges Mountains or the Black Forest on the other side of the Rhine. Sandstone from the Vosges used in construction gives the cathedral its characteristic pink hue.


Wikipedia


Strasbourg Cathedral by Gary Clarke, on Flickr


Cathedral Strasbourg by marja.smugmug.com, on Flickr


DSC_5891 by gilles massot, on Flickr


DSC_5836 by gilles massot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Helen's Basilica, Birkirkara, Malta​*


> *St Helen's Basilica* (Maltese: Il-Bażilika ta' Sant' Elena) is an 18th-century Roman Catholic church situated in Birkirkara, Malta. It is built on the baroque design of Dominico Cachia. It was built to replace the role of the main old parish church of the Assumption or Santa Maria (still parish church of the area) that was damaged in the 1856 earthquake. It eventually became the Collegiate Church and then a Minor Basilica.


Wikipedia


Knisja_1 by clive.camilleri v s l, on Flickr


L-Artal_Maggur by clive.camilleri v s l, on Flickr


Sta._Liena_11 by clive.camilleri v s l, on Flickr​

Knisja_3 by clive.camilleri v s l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao Cathedral, Spain​*


> *Santiago Cathedral* (Spanish: Catedral de Santiago; Basque: Donejakue Katedrala) is a Catholic Cathedral in the city of Bilbao. The temple was originally built during the 14th-15th centuries as Bilbao's main parish church, and was only declared cathedral in 1950 when the Roman Catholic Diocese of Bilbao was officially created. Its origins probably date to well before the foundation of the city in 1300, when Bilbao was little more than a small enclave of fishermen.
> The temple is consecrated in honor of the apostle Saint James the Great (Santiago in Spanish), by virtue of being a point of transit for the pilgrims that followed the Northern branch of the Way of Saint James.
> Architecturally, the present building is a mixture of styles: from the 15th century Gothic of the cloister and the main vault, where of special interest are the cloister and the beautiful portal that gives access Correo street (Puerta del Angel), to the ostentatious Gothic Revival façade and spire.
> A curious custom is the addition of stone carvings of local merchants along the buttresses of the main vault.


Wikipedia


Cathedral of Saint James by Renée Suen 孫詩敏, on Flickr


Santiago Cathedral, Bilbao by Tatyana Kildisheva, on Flickr


Santiago Cathedral, Bilbao by Tatyana Kildisheva, on Flickr


Overdoor Santiago Cathedral by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klara Church, Stockholm, Sweden​*


> *The Church of Saint Clare* or *Klara Church* (Swedish: Klara kyrka) is a church in central Stockholm.
> The Church of Saint Clare is located on Klara Västra Kyrkogata in the Klara area in lower Norrmalm.
> The Convent and Church of St. Clare was founded on the site in 1280s. In 1527, Gustav Vasa, King of Sweden, had the church and convent torn down. Construction of the current church started in 1572 under Johan III.
> The church tower was built as part of restoration work in the 1880s and is 116 metres (381 ft) tall.


Wikipedia


Stockholm by simo2582, on Flickr


Inside Klara Kyrka by Brian Haines, on Flickr


Sancta Clara Church by Tatyana Kildisheva, on Flickr


Klara kyrka, Stockholm, October 10, 2013 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St Clare, Liverpool, England​*


> *The Church of St Clare* is on the corner of Arundel Avenue and York Avenue in the Sefton Park area of Liverpool, Merseyside, England. It is recorded in the National Heritage List for England as a designated Grade I listed building, and is an active Roman Catholic parish church in the Archdiocese of Liverpool and the Pastoral Area of Liverpool South.
> The church was built in 1888–90 and paid for by the brothers Francis and James Reynolds, who were cotton brokers, at a cost of £7,834 (equivalent to £780,000 in 2015). The architect was Leonard Stokes, the godson of Francis Reynolds. It is considered to be Stokes' "first really outstanding ecclesiastical design". The foundation stone was laid on 25 March 1889, the church was consecrated on 3 June 1890 and opened for worship on 20 July of that year. The contractors for the building were Morrison and Sons of Wavertree.


Wikipedia


CHURCH OF ST CLARE LIVERPOOL by Oneterry Aka Terry Kearney, on Flickr


Society of Mary October Devotion_0980_edited-1 by Athanasius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

djole13 said:


> *Klara Church, Stockholm, Sweden​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh God,, what a beautiful colors :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Trier, Germany​*


> The High *Cathedral of Saint Peter in Trier* (German: Hohe Domkirche St. Peter zu Trier), or Cathedral of Trier (German: Trierer Dom), is a Roman Catholic church in Trier, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany. It is the oldest cathedral in the country. The edifice is notable for its extremely long life span under multiple different eras each contributing some elements to its design, including the center of the main chapel being made of Roman brick laid under the direction of Saint Helen, resulting in a cathedral added onto gradually rather than rebuilt in different eras. Its dimensions, 112.5 m length by 41 m width, make it the largest church structure in Trier. In 1986 it was listed as part of the Roman Monuments, Cathedral of St. Peter and Church of Our Lady in Trier UNESCO World Heritage Site.


Wikipedia


Cathedral of Saint Peter, Trier, Germany by Doug S, on Flickr


Cathedral of Trier, Germany, HDR with HX400V by Michael Schönborn, on Flickr


Cathedral of Trier, Germany, HDR with HX400V by Michael Schönborn, on Flickr


Cathedral of Trier, Germany, HDR with HX400V by Michael Schönborn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

djole13 said:


> *Cathedral of Trier, Germany​*
> 
> Wikipedia
> 
> ...


*Wow this is a piece of work, very well done and very artistic* :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Magnus Cathedral, Kirkwall, United Kingdom​*


> *St. Magnus Cathedral, Kirkwall* dominates the skyline of Kirkwall, the main town of Orkney, a group of islands off the north coast of mainland Scotland. It is the most northerly cathedral in the British Isles, a fine example of Romanesque architecture built for the bishops of Orkney when the islands were ruled by the Norse Earls of Orkney. It is owned not by the church, but by the burgh of Kirkwall as a result of an act of King James III of Scotland following Orkney's annexation by the Scottish Crown in 1468. It has its own dungeon.
> Its construction commenced in 1137 and it was added to over the next three hundred years. The first Bishop was William the Old, and the diocese was under the authority of the Archbishop of Nidaros in Norway.
> Before the Reformation, the Cathedral was presided over by the Bishop of Orkney, whose seat was in Kirkwall. Today, it is a parish church of the Church of Scotland, which is Presbyterian, and the Cathedral is therefore technically not a cathedral.


Wikipedia


St Magnus Cathedral, Kirkwall, with new lights. by Craig Taylor, on Flickr


St Magnus Cathedral - Kirkwall - Orkney - Scotland by wooiwoo, on Flickr


The ceiling of St Magnus Cathedral, Kirkwall, Orkney by Ian Cowe, on Flickr


St Magnus Cathedral, Kirkwall -Bell from the Royal Oak by Lesley A Butler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church St. Nicholas, Zwiesel Germany​*


> Catholic Parish *Church St. Nicholas*: the *Cathedral of the Bavarian Forest*
> The church was rebuilt as a neo-gothic brick building with a central nave and 2 side aisles in 1892-6, after a devastating fire in 1876. The 86 metre high tower is one of the highest in Bavaria. It can be viewed on guided tower tours and gives a wonderful all-round view of Zwiesel and its surroundings. The breathtakingly beautiful stained glass window is also worth seeing, financed by private subscription. Equally worth seeing are the choir stalls, the 16th century pieta and the three-manual organ. Because of its impressive size, the parish church is also known as the ‘Cathedral of the Bavarian Forest’.


zwiesel


Zwiesel by SC Zwiesel Fankurve, on Flickr


Zwiesel, Bavaria, Germany – Stadtpfarrkirche St. Nikolaus, la chiesa parrocchiale di San Nicola di Bari, la iglesia parroquial de San Nicolás de Bari, l'église paroissiale du Saint Nicolas de Myre, the parish church of Saint Nicholas, Mikołaj z Miry by Josef Lex (new missions not yet accomplished!), on Flickr


Zwiesel, Bavaria, Germany – Stadtpfarrkirche St. Nikolaus, la chiesa parrocchiale di San Nicola di Bari, la iglesia parroquial de San Nicolás de Bari, l'église paroissiale du Saint Nicolas de Myre, the parish church of Saint Nicholas, Mikołaj z Miry by Josef Lex (new missions not yet accomplished!), on Flickr​
Zwiesel, Bavaria, Germany – Stadtpfarrkirche St. Nikolaus, la chiesa parrocchiale di San Nicola di Bari, la iglesia parroquial de San Nicolás de Bari, l'église paroissiale du Saint Nicolas de Myre, the parish church of Saint Nicholas, Mikołaj z Miry by Josef Lex (new missions not yet accomplished!), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St. Stephan, Lindau, Germany​*
*Church of St. Stephan* (Evangelical Church), c. 1180 with remodelling in 1782.


Lindau's Market Square by John Weaver, on Flickr


Lindau, Bavaria (Germany) – Evangelische Stadtkirche Sankt Stephan, chiesa parrocchiale del Santo Stefano, iglesia parroquial del San Esteban (mártir), l'église paroissiale de l’Étienne (premier martyr), parish church of Saint Stephen by Alfred Lex, on Flickr


Lindau by Kevin Smith, on Flickr


Lindau - St. Stephan by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Archcathedral Basilica of St. Peter and St. Paul, Poznań, Poland​*


> The Archcathedral *Basilica of St. Peter and St. Paul* in Poznań is one of the oldest churches in Poland and the oldest Polish cathedral, dating from the 10th century. It stands on the island of Ostrów Tumski north-east of the city centre.
> The cathedral was originally built in the second half of the 10th century within the fortified settlement (gród) of Poznań, which stood on what is now called Ostrów Tumski ("Cathedral Island").
> Saint Peter became the patron of the church because, as the first cathedral in the country, it had the right to have the same patron as St. Peter's Basilica in the Vatican. The pre-Romanesque church which was built at that time was about 48 meters in length. Remains of this building are still visible in the basements of today's basilica. The first church survived for about seventy years, until the period of the pagan reaction and the raid of the Bohemian duke Bretislav I (1034–1038). The cathedral was rebuilt in the Romanesque style, remains of which are visible in the southern tower.


Wikipedia


The cathedral in Poznan, Poland. by Dlyan Lynch, on Flickr


Poznan Cathedral Nave by Lachlan Fraser, on Flickr


Poznań - The interior of St. Peter & Paul Cathedral (Wnetrze Katedry Świętych Apostołów Piotra i Pawła) by Peter2222, on Flickr


Wikimedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fara Church, Poznan, Poland​*
*Parish Church of St. Stanislaus*: Fara Church, Poznan, Poland


Wikipedia​

Poznan_20090630_0671 by insomniac 2.0, on Flickr


Poznan_20090630_0680 by insomniac 2.0, on Flickr


Poznan_20090630_0677 by insomniac 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*San Antonio Church, Cádiz (Spain).*








_Source._


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*De Krijtberg Kerk, Amsterdam, Netherlands​*


> *De Krijtberg Kerk* is a Roman Catholic church in Amsterdam, located at the Singel. The church was designed by Alfred Tepe and was opened in 1883.
> The church is dedicated to *St Francis Xavier* and is one of the rectorates within the Roman Catholic parish of St Nicholas, and is recognised by its two pointed towers. Since 1654 there has been a Jesuit church at this location. The original clandestine church was replaced by another one in 1677. The current Neo-Gothic church was built on the same space in 1881.


Wikipedia


Amsterdam - De Krijtberg Kerk-01 by Tina Monumentalia, on Flickr


Amsterdam by insomniac 2.0, on Flickr


Amsterdam - De Krijtberg Kerk-06 by Tina Monumentalia, on Flickr


Amsterdam - De Krijtberg Kerk-11 by Tina Monumentalia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrocław Cathedral, Poland​*


> *The Cathedral of St. John the Baptist in Wrocław*, (Polish: Archikatedra św. Jana Chrzciciela, German: Breslauer Dom, Kathedrale St. Johannes des Täufers), is the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Wrocław and a landmark of the city of Wrocław in Poland. The cathedral, located in the Ostrów Tumski district, is a Gothic church with Neo-Gothic additions. The current standing cathedral is the fourth church to have been built on the site.
> The cathedral holds the largest pipe organ in Poland, built in 1913 by E.F. Walcker & Sons of Ludwigsburg, Baden-Württemberg, Germany, for the Centennial Hall — formerly the largest organ in the world.


source: Wikipedia


Cathedral by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr


Wrocław Cathedral by Einsiedler [ einsiedler.me ], on Flickr


Wrocław by emgiezet, on Flickr


Cathedral at Cathedral Island, Wrocław by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Alatar (Mar 30, 2015)

^^ Only first picture is of Wrocław's cathedral. Next 3 photos are of the church of the name of Jesus.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Alatar said:


> ^^ Only first picture is of Wrocław's cathedral. Next 3 photos are of the church of the name of Jesus.



 Thanks for the warning, I hope it is now okay :cheers:


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Mayor Church of San Fernando town (Province of Cadiz), Spain.*








_Source._


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Storkyrkan, Stockholm, Sweden​*


> *Sankt Nikolai kyrka* (Church of St. Nicholas), most commonly known as *Storkyrkan* (The Great Church) and Stockholms domkyrka (*Stockholm Cathedral*), is the oldest church in Gamla Stan, the old town in central Stockholm, Sweden. It is an important example of Swedish Brick Gothic. Situated next to the Royal Palace, it forms the western end of Slottsbacken, the major approach to the Royal Palace, while the streets Storkyrkobrinken, Högvaktsterrassen, and Trångsund passes north and west of it respectively.


source: Wikipedia


Storkyrkan Cathedral, Stockholm by Peter Cook, on Flickr


Inside Storkyrkan (Stockholm Cathedral) by Ilya Burlak, on Flickr


Saint George and the Dragon, Storkyrkan (the Great Church) Stockholm by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


Stockholm Cathedral by Tatyana Kildisheva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brunswick Cathedral, Braunschweig (Brunswick), Germany​*


> *The Brunswick Cathedral* (German: Dom St. Blasii (et Johannis), lit. in English: Collegiate Church of Ss. Blaise and John the Baptist) is a large Lutheran church in the City of *Braunschweig* (Brunswick), Germany.
> The church is termed Dom, in German a synecdoche - pars pro toto - used for cathedrals and collegiate churches alike, and much like the Italian Duomo, which is imperfectly translated here by the English cathedral. It is currently owned and used by a congregation of the Evangelical Lutheran State Church of Brunswick.


source: Wikipedia


Braunschweiger Dom und Löwe by Frank W, on Flickr


Braunschweiger Dom (VI) by Juan R. Lascorz, on Flickr


braunschweiger dom-deutschland by Jose Funcheira Ramalho, on Flickr


Braunschweiger Dom (IV) by Juan R. Lascorz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sankt Petri Church, Malmö, Sweden​*


> *The Sankt Petri Church* (Swedish: Sankt Petri kyrka) is a large church in Malmö, Sweden. Construction started in 1319. It is built in the Gothic style and has a 105-metre (344 ft) tall tower.


source: Wikipedia


The lovely Saint Peter's Church (Sankt Petri kyrka) by Beth, on Flickr


Sweden - Malmö - St. Petri Kyrka-03 by Tina Monumentalia, on Flickr


2010-05-22 06-05 Schweden 0520 Malmö, St. Petri Kyrka.jpg by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


Sweden - Malmö - St. Petri Kyrka-11 by Tina Monumentalia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of St. Nicholas, Amsterdam, Netherlands​*


> *The Basilica of Saint Nicholas* (Dutch: Basiliek van de Heilige Nicolaas) is located in the Old Centre district of Amsterdam, Netherlands. It is the city's major Catholic church.
> Officially the church was called St. Nicholas inside the Walls, i.e. the oldest part of the Amsterdam defence works. The architect, Adrianus Bleijs (1842-1912) designed the church basing himself on a combination of several revival styles of which Neo-Baroque and neo-Renaissance are the most prominent models.
> The facade is crowned by two towers with a rose window in between. The centre of this window is formed by a bas relief depicting Christ and the four Evangelists, made in the Van den Bossche and Crevels workshop in 1886. A sculpture of the patron saint of both the church and the city of Amsterdam was placed in a niche in the upper section of the gable top. The well-known sculptor Bart van Hove (1850-1914) made the sculpture in 1886. The crossing is articulated by a large octagonal tower with a baroque dome and lantern and crowned by a cross.


source: Wikipedia


Confession by Irish Fernandez, on Flickr


_8124788 by Daniele Ripa, on Flickr​

_8124780 by Daniele Ripa, on Flickr


Basiliek-van-de-Heilige-Nicolaas-(Amsterdam) by Ardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Santa Maria in Ara Coeli, Rome, Italy​*


> The *Basilica of St. Mary of the Altar of Heaven* (Latin: Basilica Sanctae Mariae de Ara coeli in Capitolio, Italian: Basilica di Santa Maria in Ara coeli al Campidoglio) is a titular basilica in Rome, located on the highest summit of the Campidoglio. It is still the designated Church of the city council of Rome, which uses the ancient title of Senatus Populusque Romanus. The present Cardinal Priest of the Titulus Sancta Mariae de Aracoeli is Salvatore De Giorgi.
> Interior of the church. Fresco of Madonna and the Child by Pietro Cavallini.
> The shrine is known for housing relics belonging to Saint Helena, mother of Emperor Constantine, various minor relics from the Holy Sepulchre, the canonically crowned image of Santa Maria di Aracoeli on the high altar and the Santo Bambino of Aracoeli.


source: Wikipedia


Rome by Colin Hepburn, on Flickr


Basilica of Santa Maria in Ara Coeli by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


Basilica di Santa Maria in Aracoeli by R4all, on Flickr


Basilica di Santa Maria in Aracoeli by R4all, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jasna Góra Monastery, Częstochowa, Poland​*


> The *Jasna Góra Monastery* (Polish: Jasna Góra, Luminous Mount, Hungarian: Fényes Hegy, Latin: Clarus Mons) in Częstochowa, Poland, is a famous Polish shrine to the Virgin Mary and one of the country's places of pilgrimage – for many the monastery is a spiritual capital. The image of the Black Madonna of Częstochowa, also known as Our Lady of Częstochowa, to which miraculous powers are attributed, is one of Jasna Góra's most precious treasures.


source: Wikipedia


Jasna Góra Monastery by Peter2222, on Flickr


world famous iconic site by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


Jasna Góra Monastery by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


Jasna Gora Monastery by Bren Buenaluz, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

djole13 said:


> *St. Nicholas Roman Catholic Cathedral, Kiev, Ukraine*


More pics:



Oplot-M said:


> http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/





Oplot-M said:


> https://vk.com/sergey_rabchevsky


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Kiev Pechersk Lavra, Ukraine


More pics: 



Oplot-M said:


> The Kyiv Pechersk Lavra (Monastery of the Caves) was founded in the mid-11th century and is one of the most famous and important monasteries in the history of the Europe. It's the largest Christian monastery in the world.
> The architectural complex of Kyiv Pechersk Lavra is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.
> 
> 
> ...





Oplot-M said:


> Refectory & the Refectory Church, 1893-1895
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oplot-M said:


> Interior of Refectory, 1903
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oplot-M said:


> Interior of Refectory Church
> 
> 
> 
> ...





An-178 said:


> http://photographers.ua/photo/kievo-pecherskaya-lavra-908372/





Oplot-M said:


> Old streets of Kyiv-Pechersk Lavra (17-18th centuries)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oplot-M said:


> https://500px.com/prokofiev


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*Gate Church of the Holy Trinity in the Kyiv-Pechersk Lavra* 
/1106-1108/



Oplot-M said:


> The church was rebuilt in the 17th/18th centuries but south facade of the church has remained unchanged since the 12th century
> 
> South facade of the church
> 
> ...





Oplot-M said:


> Baroque painting in Lavra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*St. Volodymyr's Cathedral* /1862-1882/































































http://mariash.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary* /1696/









http://photographers.ua/AleksandrKonyushokNikon2/album/23011/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*Saint Sophia Cathedral* /1017-1037/




























The cathedral was founded by Grand Prince Yaroslav the Wise in the first half of the 11th century.
In 17th and 18th centuries the cathedral was rebuilt but inside have been preserved frescoes and mosaics of 11th century:










*_**Mosaics:* http://www.icon-art.info/location.php?lng=en&loc_id=148&mode=mos
*Frescoes:* http://www.icon-art.info/location.php?lng=en&loc_id=148&mode=mur

The interior preserved since the 11th century:








http://izbornyk.org.ua/

Saint Sophia Cathedral was included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*St. George's Cathedral*

/1696-1701/









http://www.facebook.com/ivan.sedlovskyi


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*Saint Andrew's Church*

The church was built in 1747-1754 (consecrated in 1767)













































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^ Bonus - St. Andrew's Church at night









https://www.facebook.com/srgktk


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sant'Ignazio Church, Rome, Italy​*


> The *Church of St. Ignatius of Loyola at Campus Martius* (Italian: Chiesa di Sant'Ignazio di Loyola in Campo Marzio, Latin: Ecclesia Santi Ignatii a Loyola in Campo Martio) is a Roman Catholic titular church, of deaconry rank, dedicated to Ignatius of Loyola, the founder of the Society of Jesus, located in Rome, Italy. Built in Baroque style between 1626 and 1650, the church functioned originally as the chapel of the adjacent Roman College, that moved in 1584 to a new larger building and was renamed the Pontifical Gregorian University.


source: Wikipedia


Sant'Ignazio Church, Rome by Andy Hay, on Flickr


Chiesa di Sant'Ignazio di Loyola in Campo Marzio by R4all, on Flickr


Chiesa di Sant'Ignazio di Loyola in Campo Marzio by R4all, on Flickr


Untitled by fredv3b, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of St. Pius X, Lourdes, France​*


> The *Basilica of Saint Pius X*, informally known as the Underground Basilica, is a large Roman Catholic church and minor basilica, located in the town of Lourdes, France. It is part of the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes. Lourdes is a major Catholic pilgrimage site and the Catholic Church endorses the belief that the Virgin Mary appeared to Saint Bernadette Soubirous there.
> The Basilica of St. Pius X is the largest and most controversial of the Domain's churches. It was completed in 1958 in anticipation of the enormous crowds expected in Lourdes for the centenary of the Apparitions. A modern, concrete building, it is almost entirely underground (part of the building lies beneath the Boulevard Père Rémi Sempé above).


source: Wikipedia


Lourdes by Teddysbra, on Flickr


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


Underground Basilica by batuceper, on Flickr


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Our Lady Victorious, Prague, Czech Republic​*


> The *Church of Our Lady Victorious* (Kostel Panny Marie Vítězné) in Malá Strana, the "Lesser Quarter" of Prague is a church governed and administered by the Discalced Carmelites, and home of the famous Child Jesus statue called the Infant Jesus of Prague. The statue, a 16th-century depiction of infant Jesus holding a globus cruciger, was donated to the Carmelite friars in 1628 by Polyxena, 1st Princess Lobkowicz.


source: Wikipedia


Church of Our Lady Victorious - location of the Infant of Prague - December 2015 (2) by Larry, on Flickr


Inside Church of Our Lady Victorious - location of the Infant of Prague - December 2015 by Larry, on Flickr


The Infant Jesus of Prague located inside the Church of Our Lady Victorious in Lesser Town Prague - Decemb (2) by Larry, on Flickr


The Child of Prague by SoniaM (Italian teacher), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saints Cosmas and Damian, Lastovo, Croatia​*


> The *Church of Saint Cosmas and Damian* (Croatian: Sv Kuzma i Damjan) is a Roman Catholic church on Lastovo Island off the coast of Croatia.
> It is located in the oldest part of the town square and dates back to the 14th century. On the main altar is the painting of Saints Cosmas and Damian from the Italian Master Giacomo Lanfranco. Out of the rest of the paintings, the Pietà, the work of an anonymous Venetian painter from 1545, can be distinguished. Formerly in its place there was a smaller church that dates back from 5th or 6th century.
> The pansh Church of St. Cosmas and Damian was constructed on the foundations of an older church. It is first mentioned at the beginning of the 14th century. The triple nave church is the result of construction in two different periods. The central nave is from the second half of the 15th century, while the adjacent nave was added in the 16th and 17th centuries. This expansion feath is evident on the church facade which has three separate roofs and pediment crowned with three bell-towers in the shape of a belfry. They were erected in a Gothic style in the 18th century. The central part of the church was made by Croatian artisans. Amongst them, the most important role had master Radosan who had carved under the church ceiling the 1473 the inscription: RADOSAN FECIT MCCCCLXXIII MADII. Along the church apse a sacristy was added in 1545, white the Neo-Gothic bell tower was completed in 1942. The bell tower was constructed from Lastovo stone.


source: Wikipedia


Church of Saint Cosmas and Damian by Branko Čović, on Flickr


Lastovo by Hexe75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of the Assumption of Our Lady, Prague, Czech Republic​*


> The *Basilica of the Assumption of Our Lady* is a church in the Strahov Monastery, Prague. It was originally constructed as a Romanesque basilica and later rebuilt in Baroque style.


source: Wikipedia


Praha_Prague_Strahovský klášter_Strahov monastery_Basilika Nanebevzetí Panny Marie_The Basilica of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary by Ferda Hejl **Have a nice day, my friends! **, on Flickr


Praha_Prague_Strahovský klášter_Strahov monastery_Basilika Nanebevzetí Panny Marie_The Basilica of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary by Ferda Hejl **Have a nice day, my friends! **, on Flickr


IMG_8725 aa by Ferda Hejl **Have a nice day, my friends! **, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. George's Church, Ptuj, Slovenia​*


> *St. George's Church* (Slovene: cerkev sv. Jurija) is a parish church in Ptuj, northeastern Slovenia. It was built in the 12th century and in the 15th century redesigned in the Gothic style. Viewed from Slovene Square (Slovenski trg, the southwest), it is located behind the monolithic Roman tombstone, the Monument of Orpheus, and the free standing Town Tower. There are Renaissance and Baroque gravestones on the exterior walls of the church. The paintings in the interior were made from the late 13th to the end of the 15th century. In 1863 the church became Provost.


source: Wikipedia


Town Tower, Ptuj by Bruce Marsland, on Flickr​

St George's Church by Bruce Marsland, on Flickr


ptuj09 by prand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grebenstchikov House of Prayer, Riga, Latvia​*


> *Grebenstchikov House of Prayer* (Latvian: Grebenščikova vecticībnieku kopienas lūgšanu nams) is an Old Believers place of worship in Riga, the capital of Latvia.
> The Grebenstchikov congregation is affiliated with the Pomorian Old-Orthodox Church, a priestless Old Believer denomination. The congregation, established no later than 1760, is considered the oldest extant Old Believer congregation in the world.


source: Wikipedia


Grebenstchikov House of Prayer, Riga by Swety, on Flickr


Wikimedia​

Wikimedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Franciscan Church, Graz, Austria​*


> The *Franciscan Church* (German: Franziskanerkirche) and Franciscan Monastery (German: Franziskanerkloster) are a church and associated monastery in the centre of the city of Graz, Austria. The monastery was founded by the Franciscan order, who still own it, and is first mentioned in 1239.
> In the church, a high but narrow 14th-century chancel contrasts with the comparatively low and wide nave. The chancel was gutted by a bomb in World War II, and subsequently rebuilt with a new contemporary interior. The stained glass windows bathe the church in light, whilst the chancel is dominated by a grey cast iron crucifix that seems to hover. The organ was installed by the Potsdam based Schuke company in 2004.
> The high tower, one of the more prominent Graz landmarks, is unusual for a Franciscan establishment. It owes its existence to the church's strategic location next to the city walls, and was built as a fortified tower by the city authorities in the 17th century.


source: Wikipedia


Franziskanerkirche, Graz Austria by Dan Larson, on Flickr


Wikipedia​

The Franciscan Church is the oldest monastery of Graz. by Maria Burlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monastery Speinshart, Oberpfalz, Germany​*


> The *Monastery Speinshart* is an abbey of Premonstratensian in Speinshart in the Upper Palatinate in the Diocese of Regensburg. The facility with four wings originated in the Baroque. The church with the patronage of Mary Immaculate today monastery and parish church.
> The municipality gained its name from the monastery Speinshart which was built between 1692 and 1697 by Wolfgang Dientzenhofer.


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


Convent Speinshart 1 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


Monastery Speinshart 4 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


Monastery Speinshart 10 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kozelets, a small town in the Chernihiv Region of Ukraine*

*Cathedral of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary* /1752-1766/



Oplot-M said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> 
> > The iconostasis, 18th century
> ...


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Padre Pio Pilgrimage Church, San Giovanni Rotondo, Italy​*


> The *Padre Pio Pilgrimage Church* is a church in San Giovanni Rotondo, Italy owned by the Ordine dei Frati Minori Cappuccini di Foggia. Built in devotion to Saint Pio of Pietrelcina, it can accommodate 6,500 people seated at worship, with standing room for 30,000 people outside. The Genoan architect Renzo Piano designed the church. It is located in front of Casa Sollievo della Sofferenza, a big Italian hospital and research center, founded by Saint Pio of Pietrelcina.


source: Wikipedia


Chiesa by Raffaele Birnardo, on Flickr


DSC_6496 by Spela, on Flickr


San Giovanni di Rotondo by Mariana Conte, on Flickr


San Giovanni di Rotondo by Mariana Conte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Our Lady of Grace, San Giovanni Rotondo, Italy​*


> Great *Church of Our Lady of Grace* (Santuario "Santa Maria delle Grazie"). The new church has a rectangular plan with three naves: the gabled facade is marked at the base of seven lodges, three of which open like portals. At the center is the main window, surrounded on both sides by two rows of rectangular windows, slender and tall. On the right there is the sacristy at the top of the bell concert, playing for chiming hammers. The interior is marble (green marble columns of the aisles), with three naves, with vaults and red marble altar, with the mosaic of the Madonna delle Grazie and Child, by the Tedeschini. Under the Virgin there is an ascending Padre Pio.


source: Wikipedia


La grande chiesa con il grande sagrato di Renzo Piano a San Pio da Petralcina by Lorenzo Chiari, on Flickr


San Giovanni di Rotondo by Mariana Conte, on Flickr


San Giovanni di Rotondo by Mariana Conte, on Flickr


Chiesa di San Pio_San Giovanni Rotondo (FG)_interno (18) by Lucrezia Molfetta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Panoramic photo of the *Church of San Pio of Pietrelcina*, the *Sanctuary "Santa Maria delle Grazie"* & the *Hospital "House for the Relief of Suffering"*, San Giovanni Rotondo, Italy


Wikipedia


SAN GIOVANNI ROTONDO by Giuseppe Fodaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of San Petronio, Bologna, Italy​*


> The *Basilica of San Petronio* is the main church of *Bologna*, Emilia Romagna, northern Italy. It dominates Piazza Maggiore. It is the fifteenth largest church in the world, 132 metres long and 66 metres wide, while the vault reaches 45 metres inside and 51 metres in the facade. With its volume of 258,000 m³, it is the largest (Gothic and totally) church built in bricks of the world.
> The basilica is dedicated to the patron saint of the city, Saint Petronius, who was the bishop of Bologna in the fifth century. The construction was a communal project of Bologna, not of the bishops: the property was a symbol of communal power that was not transferred from the city to the diocese until 1929; the basilica was finally consecrated in 1954. It has been the seat of the relics of Bologna's patron saint only since 2000; until then they were preserved in the Santo Stefano church of Bologna.


source: Wikipedia


Basilica of San Petronio by eggsnbakie, on Flickr


Basilica of San Petronio, Bologna by Manuel Mira Godinho, on Flickr


Basilica of San Petronio, Bologna by Manuel Mira Godinho, on Flickr


San Petronio 1 by john keim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Katarina Church, Nijemci, Croatia​*


> *St. Katarina Church* is a Roman Catholic church in *Nijemci*, Croatia. The Catholic parish in Nijemci was mentioned for the first time in the 13th century. In 1332 it was a seat of one of the largest parishes in the Western Sirmium. The St Katarina Church was built in 1729 and has been refurbished several times since then.


source: Wikipedia


Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Maria del Carmine, Milan, Italy​*


> Chiesa di *Santa Maria del Carmine* is a church in *Milan*, Italy. It was built in 1446.
> The new church was built from 1400, under the design of friar Bernardo da Venezia. Works were completed in 1446. The vault crumbled down three years after the completion, and a restoration was necessary. In the mid-15th century, the church became a favourite destination for aristocratic burials, as testified by the numerous noble tombs in the chapels and niches. In the 17th century, the presbytery was remade in Baroque style. The current façade was designed by Carlo Maciachini and completed in 1880.
> The interior has a nave and two aisles. They are covered by crossed vault ceilings and separated by large circular pillars in cotto or simple stone. In the naves and transepts are several artworks, including works by Camillo Procaccini depicting St Charles Borromeo Praying (1585) and other works by the painter in the Chapel of Madonna del Carmine, as well as a Madonna statue at the altar.


source: Wikipedia


Chiesa Santa Maria del Carmine - Milan Italy by mbell1975, on Flickr


for the love of : milano by patrizio, on Flickr


Chiesa Santa Maria del Carmine - Milan Italy by mbell1975, on Flickr


Santa Maria del Carmine, Milano, Italia. by B Plessi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Maria in Strada, Monza, Italy​*


> *Santa Maria in Strada* is a church in *Monza*, Lombardy, northern Italy.
> According to the chronicler Bonincontro Morigia, the church was begun in 1357 over a pre-existing Franciscan convent. The original edifice was subsequently enlarged and enriched with a choir, a sacristy and a bell tower in 1421. In 1610, by order of archbishop Charles Borromeo, the barrel-vault was added, and the mullioned windows were closed. In 1756, architect Giovanni Battista Riccardi added a frame at the base of the vault and several stucco fake columns, reconstructed the high altar in marble and gilted bronze, and opened several chapels.


source: Wikipedia


Santa Maria in Strada (1358), Monza by klausbergheimer, on Flickr​

Monza - MB - Italia by Paolo Colombo, on Flickr


Monza by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


Monza by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Pilgrimage Church of Wies, Steingaden, Germany​
> 
> 
> The Pilgrimage Church of Wies (German: Wieskirche) is an oval rococo church, designed in the late 1740s by Dominikus Zimmermann, who for the last eleven years of his life lived nearby.
> ...


Exquisitely beautiful.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Saviour Church, Dubrovnik, Croatia​*


> *St. Saviour Church* (Croatian: Crkva sv. Spasa) is a small votive church located in *Dubrovnik's* Old Town. It is dedicated to Jesus Christ.
> Following an earthquake on 17 May 1520, which killed about 20 people and damaged many buildings in the city, the local Senate which governed Dubrovnik Republic commissioned a new church as a sign of gratitude for sparing the city from even bigger destruction. The monumental inscription above the main entrance on the front facade testifies to this. Designed by the architect Petar Andrijić from Korčula, construction started in 1520 and the church was completed in 1528.
> The church has one nave with a Gothic-cross-ribbed vault. The lateral windows are also Gothic with the typical pointed arches. Nevertheless, the main facade with the Renaissance elements on the portal and the three-leaf semicircular top as well as the semicircular apse reveal a recognizable Renaissance style.


source: Wikipedia


St Saviour Church, Dubrovnik by Garry, on Flickr


Church of St. Saviour by Jennifer Boyer, on Flickr


Church of St. Saviour by Jennifer Boyer, on Flickr


Church of St. Saviour by Jennifer Boyer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Great activity Djole13. Thank you for the photos :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Great activity Djole13. Thank you for the photos :cheers:


Thank you very much friend Pop Bogdan, I try to keep this thread active!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St Job, Venice, Italy​*


> The *Church of St Job* (Italian: Chiesa di *San Giobbe*) is a 15th-century Roman Catholic church located overlooking the campo of the same name, known as Sant'Agiopo in Venetian dialect, on the south bank of the Cannaregio canal near Ponte dei Tre Archi in the sestiere of Cannaregio of Venice, northern Italy.


source: Wikipedia


Kościół San Giobbe by magro_kr, on Flickr


Medallion by Nick Thompson, on Flickr


IMG_2733 by Will Coppola, on Flickr


San Giobbe 9 by Brian Gillie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Saint-François-des-Cordeliers, Nancy, France​*


> The *Church of Saint-François-des-Cordeliers* (French: Église des Cordeliers de Nancy) is a historic church located in *Nancy*, *France*, capital city of Lorraine.
> It was constructed as part of a monastery under Duke René II of Lorraine following the Battle of Nancy, next to the Palace of the Dukes of Lorraine. It was consecrated in 1487. The monastery was Franciscan and the French name term cordelier refers to the simple rope belts the monks would tie their cassocks around. Since the monastery was under the patronage of the dukes, the church had close ties to the House of Lorraine and a number of its members were laid to rest there. Previously members of the family were laid to rest in St George's Collegiate Church, which does not exist anymore.


source: Wikipedia


Wikipedia


Nancy (France - Lorraine) - Eglise des Cordeliers. by Michel Montignon, on Flickr


Nancy (France - Lorraine) - Eglise des Cordeliers. by Michel Montignon, on Flickr


Nancy (France - Lorraine) - Eglise des Cordeliers by Michel Montignon, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of the Holy Trinity, Long Sutton, England​*


> The *Church of the Holy Trinity in Long Sutton*, Somerset, England dates from the 15th century and has been designated as a Grade I listed building.
> An earlier church would have stood on this site from the 9th century or earlier. The current church, which was consecrated in 1493, was built of local lias stone cut and squared, with hamstone dressings. It has stone slate roofs between stepped coped gabled with finials to the chancel and north porch. The tower, which dates from around 1462, has a ring of six bells, the tenor weighing 136 stone (864 kg). On the corner plates of the tower are hunky punks in the shape of daemonic animals.
> Internally, the chancel has a ceiled wagon-roof, with moulded ribs and plaster panels. The tower exhibits the tracery typical of Somerset churches. The under-tower space has a lierne vault, and a 15th-century octagonal font with quatrefoil panels.


source: Wikipedia


Church of the Holy Trinity, Long Sutton, Somerset 02 by Eric Hardy, on Flickr


Long Sutton, Somerset by Rex Harris, on Flickr


Church of the Holy Trinity, Long Sutton, Somerset 07 by Eric Hardy, on Flickr


Long Sutton, Somerset by Rex Harris, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great photo's djole!!!  :cheers: :banana:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Parra 1 said:


> Great photo's djole!!!  :cheers: :banana:



Many thanks to a friend! :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nancy Cathedral, France​*


> *Nancy Cathedral* (French: Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-l’Annonciation et Saint-Sigisbert) is an 18th-century Roman Catholic cathedral, and national monument of France, located in the town of Nancy, capital city of Lorraine. It is the seat of the Bishop of Nancy.
> The cathedral's architecture dates mainly to the 17-18th century.
> The great organ of the cathedral of Nancy has been built from 1756 by Nicolas Dupont. One century later (1861), Aristide Cavaillé-Coll signed here its biggest work in France outside of Paris.


source: Wikipedia


Nancy (France), Cathédrale by Zippo Zimmermann, on Flickr


Nancy (F) - La cathédrale Notre-Dame de l’Annonciation et Saint-Sigisbert by Hendrik van Zeldenrust, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-l'Annonciation de Nancy by Philippe, on Flickr


Nancy (F) - La cathédrale Notre-Dame de l’Annonciation et Saint-Sigisbert by Hendrik van Zeldenrust, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Martin's Church, Randers, Denmark​*


> *St Martin's Church* (Danish: Sankt Mortens Kirke) is a red brick church in Randers in the north of Jutland, Denmark. It was built from 1494 to 1520 on the site of an earlier church which was first mentioned in 1346.


source: Wikipedia


Wikipedia


St. Martin's Church 06, Randers by martin8th, on Flickr​

St. Martin's Church 03, Randers by martin8th, on Flickr


St. Martin's Church 05, Randers by martin8th, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St Barnabas, Queen Camel, England​*


> The *Church of St Barnabas* in Queen Camel, Somerset, England was built in the 14th century and has been designated as a Grade I listed building.
> A former church in Queen Camel was the mother church to Somerton, Chilton Cantelo and the surrounding area before 1140. In the 12th century the church was given to Cleeve Abbey. The first recorded rector was in 1317. The church underwent Victorian restoration in 1888.
> The church has a 96 feet (29 m) high tower, built in five stages, which dates from around 1491, The tower contains the heaviest peal of six bells in the world.


source: Wikipedia


Queen Camel: Church of St Barnabas (Somerset) by Michael Day, on Flickr


Somerset Churches by Martin, on Flickr


Queen Camel, Somerset by Rex Harris, on Flickr


Queen Camel, Somerset by Rex Harris, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Henry's Ecumenical Art Chapel, Turku, Finland*


Designed in 1996 by architect Matti Sanaksenaho, the chapel was completed in 2005. Stained glass windows were made by artist Hannu Konola, the altar, wooden doors and the benches were designed by Kain Tapper. The chapel has about 120 seats.



Turku by Arnd Dewald, on Flickr



Turku by Arnd Dewald, on Flickr



130511OL_0137_FLICKR by Vilhelm Sjostrom, on Flickr



Atrium by avidday, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arkadi Monastery, island of Crete, Greece*


The current catholicon (church) dates back to the 16th century and is marked by the influence of the Renaissance. This influence is visible in the architecture, which mixes both Roman and baroque elements. As early as the 16th century, the monastery was a place for science and art and had a school and a rich library. Situated on a plateau, the monastery is well fortified, being surrounded by a thick and high wall.
Long before the capture of the monastery by the Turks in 1866, the church was torched and the icons entirely destroyed. Only a cross, two wooden angels and a passage of the resurrection of Christ were saved from the flames. The apses of the church were also destroyed.
The current iconostase, in cypress, was erected in 1902. From 1924 to 1927, at the initiative of the archbishop Timotheos Veneris, the work of strengthening and restoration of the apses and the clock were begun. The tiles on the interior of the building were totally replaced in 1933.

more info on wikipedia EN



Arkadi by Theophilos Papadopoulos, on Flickr



Cloister cats by Luca Terracciano, on Flickr



121/365: Arkadi Monastery by SPT Photographe (seanthibert.com), on Flickr



Arkadi Monastery by Harris Pavlakis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Therapon church, Mytilene, ******, Greece*


The erection commenced in the beginning of the 19th century and was completed in 1935. The architect was the native of the island Argyris Adalis, a student of Ernst Ziller.
The architectural order follows the cross-in-square type; however, the monument constitutes a combination of elements from contemporary architectural trends that prevailed in the Western Europe (Baroque, Rococo, Neoclassicism etc.). Gothic elements are prevalent as well, adding an impressiveness and a distinctive style to the monument.



St Therapon, Mytilene by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr



Agios Therapon Church, Mytilene, ******, Greece 19.6.14 by Staffordshire Photographer, on Flickr



Church of Agios Therapon by Martin Garnham, on Flickr



Church of Agios Therapon by Martin Garnham, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Patrick's Church, Jurby, Isle of Man*


On June 12, 1812, the parishioners successfully petitioned the Crown to replace their small church with a larger one. The church was to consist of pews separated by a central aisle, 36 pews on either side, each pew to hold eight individuals. Ground was broken on the new church, which would become the present-day St. Patrick's, in 1813, and the structure was finally completed in 1829. There are several Viking carved crosses/gravestones within the church, including the Sigurd Cross. The churchyard contains a Norse burial mound.
The church is located on slightly raised ground, with views across the Irish Sea to both Ireland and Scotland, south-west towards Peel, towards the northern plain of the island, as well as to the central hills.



WACTI by Gill Poole, on Flickr



Jurby Church by Hugh Gray, on Flickr



Church alter, Jurby by dendad, on Flickr



Window 3 Jurby Church by Hugh Gray, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St Brelade's Church, Bailiwick of Jersey*


The present church is mentioned in deeds of patronage. In AD 1035, Robert of Normandy confirmed the patronage of the church to the monastery of Montivilliers, which shows that the church was here before 1035. The Church was first built by Saint Branwalader. The chancel is the oldest part of the building. The original building extended some six feet into the nave. It was then only a small monastic chapel.
Early in the 12th century it became a parish church, so additions were made; and in the 14th–15th centuries, the roof was raised some two-and-a-half feet higher to a Gothic pitch. The roof of the Fishermen's Chapel was raised at the same time.
The church of the 12th century was cruciform in structure, consisting of a chancel, a nave (built in two periods) and two transepts—the latter forming the two arms. At a later date, perhaps a century later, the chancel aisle was built, and after that the nave aisle.
Before the restoration of Balleine in the 1890s, the whole of the interior stone work was covered in plaster which was whitewashed; the plaster was removed to show the granite, and the whole re-pointed with cement. Balleine's restoration also saw Art Nouveau woodwork in the choir stalls and pulpit and modern paving in the chancel; it is made of five different types of Jersey granite and represents the waves breaking on the seashore.



St Brelade's Church, Jersey #2 by Brian Burnett, on Flickr



St Brelade's Church by Paul Davis, on Flickr



St Brelade's Church, Jersey by Doug McCoy, on Flickr



St Brelade's Church by Alex Brown, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sant'Anna dei Palafrenieri, Vatican City*


The Church of Saint Anne in the Vatican (Italian: Sant'Anna in Vaticano), known as Sant'Anna de' Parafrenieri (English: Saint Anne of the (Pontifical) Grooms), is a Roman Catholic parish church in Vatican City, dedicated to Saint Anne. The church is the parish church of the State of Vatican City and is placed under the jurisdiction of the Vicariate of the Vatican City and is located beside the Porta Sant'Anna (Saint Anne's Gate), an international border crossing between Vatican City State and Italy.

By motu proprio of 20 November 1565, Pope Pius IV authorized the Archconfraternity of the Pontifical Grooms to build a church, close to the Apostolic Palace, dedicated to Saint Anne. The construction began that same year. With a design attributed to Renaissance architect Giacomo Barozzi da Vignola,the church was one of the first in Rome with an elliptical plan.
After a smooth start, the building of the church slowed down due to the financial difficulties of the Archconfraternity. After Vignola's death in 1573, the church was finished by his son Giacinto Barozzi, according to a payment made by the Archconfraternity. The church was consecrated in 1583 with a temporary roof. The facade was completed between 1700 and 1721 by Alessandro Specchi while the dome was finally built in 1763 and completed in 1775.



Vatican - Chiesa parrocchiale di Sant'Anna dei Palafrenieri by cinxxx, on Flickr



Giacomo da Vignola. Sant'Anna dei Palafrenieri. c.1565-73 by arthistory390, on Flickr



Via Sant'Anna by @@@@@, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of Santa Maria del Sasso, Morcote, Switzerland​*


> The *church of Santa Maria del Sasso* was probably built in the 13th century. It was completely rebuilt in 1462 in the style of the Renaissance. In 1758 it was renovated in the baroque style, while in the 18th century a monumentual staircase was added to the front of the church. The church tower was built in the Middle Ages and made taller during the 16th century. The church contains several valuable frescos from the 16th and 17th Centuries including one painting that is dated to 1513. The sacramental chapel contains carvings from 1591 and paintings from 1611. In the chapel on the opposite side contains an example of illusionistic architecture painting from the 18th century.


source: Wikipedia


DSC07300 by lightwalker_thereal, on Flickr


morcote, chiesa di santa maria del sasso -interno- by Nicolas Binetti, on Flickr


Morcote: Santa Maria del Sasso by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


Morcote: Santa Maria del Sasso by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St. Mark the Evangelist, Vinica, Croatia​*


> Church of *St. Mark the Evangelist*, built in the early 19th century.
> Vinica is a village and municipality in Croatia in the Varaždin County.


source: Wikipedia







evarazdin







evarazdin


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Nicholas, Bristol, England​*


> *St Nicholas* is a church in St Nicholas Street, Bristol, England.
> The first church was founded before 1154, with a chancel extending over the south gate of the city. The gate and old church were demolished to make way for the rebuilding of Bristol Bridge and the church was rebuilt in 1762-9 by James Bridges and Thomas Paty, who rebuilt the spire. Part of the old church and town wall survives in the 14th century crypt.
> The interior was destroyed by bombing in the Bristol Blitz of 1940 and rebuilt in 1974-5 as a church museum. This closed in 2007 and the building is now used by the city council as offices. The building still holds statues of King Edward I and King Edward III which were removed from Arno's Court Triumphal Arch. The original statues were taken from Bristol's Lawfords' Gate that was demolished around 1760. Other statues are 13th century figures from Bristol's Newgate representing Robert, the builder of Bristol Castle, and Geoffrey de Montbray, bishop of Coutances, builder of the fortified walls of Bristol. They were moved to the church, due to their deteriorating condition, in 1898.


source: Wikipedia


Bristol - St Nicholas Church by Roger Smith, on Flickr


St Nicholas Church by Matthew Price, on Flickr

*Central panel of the Hogarth triptych*


st nicholas church, bristol by Synwell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santo Spirito, Florence, Italy​*


> The *Basilica di Santo Spirito* ("Basilica of the Holy Spirit") is a church in *Florence*, Italy. Usually referred to simply as Santo Spirito, it is located in the Oltrarno quarter, facing the square with the same name. Interior of the building is one of the preeminent examples of Renaissance architecture.


source: Wikipedia


Santo Spirito, Florence by Randy Connolly, on Flickr


Chiesa di Santo Spirito by Carl Lindbloom, on Flickr


20151201_florence_santo_spirito_77t77 by isogood, on Flickr


20151201_florence_santo_spirito_8h888 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Catedral Almudena.Madrid










The cathedral of Salamanca


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holy Cross Church, Neuenwalde, Germany​*


> The *Holy Cross Church* (N. Low Saxon: Hilligkrüüzkark; German: Heilig-Kreuz-Kirche, more formal also: Kirche zum Heiligen Kreuz) is the church of the Neuenwalde Convent. Convent and Holy Cross Church are owned by the Bremian Knighthood (nds), based in Stade. However, church and parsonage (also part of the Convent property), are used per usufruct by the Lutheran Neuenwalde Congregation in Neuenwalde (de), a locality of Geestland, Lower Saxony, Germany.



Neuenwalde_Kirche_1 by Stadt Langen, on Flickr


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Maria del Sasso, Bibbiena, Italy​*


> *Santa Maria del Sasso*, also known as the Sanctuary of Santa Maria del Sasso is a Renaissance church near *Bibbiena* in Tuscany, Italy.
> The first church on the site was constructed in 1347 following a reported appearance of the Virgin Mary on 23 June 1347. The current building was commissioned by Lorenzo de' Medici and constructed by Giuliano da Maiano starting in 1486. Following a visit by Savonarola in 1495 the work was expanded to include a convent and sanctuary. It was given the status of minor basilica in 1942.
> In the centre of the church there is a tempietto or free-standing chapel containing a fresco of the Madonna and child by Bicci di Lorenzo. There is an altarpiece of Christ and John the Baptist in polychrome terracotta by Giovanni della Robbia, and another Madonna and child by Fra Paolo da Pistoia.


source: Wikipedia


Santa Maria (Bibbiena) by CasentinoPiù Magazine, on Flickr


Wikipedia

​Il Santuario di Santa Maria del Sasso

​Il Santuario di Santa Maria del Sasso


----------



## Dulene-Kragujevac (Sep 25, 2016)

*UNESCO Monastery Studenica (12th century), Serbia*


















Holy Simeon (Stefan Nemanja), founder of first Serbian united state and Studenica, he died in monastery Hilandar on holy mount Athos (Greece)


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Juan Bautista, Vélez-Málaga, Spain​*


> The *Iglesia de San Juan Bautista* or the *Church of San Juan Bautista* is a Roman Catholic church dedicated to John the Baptist, in Vélez-Málaga, in the province of Málaga, Spain. It is an art-historical monument that, over time, has undergone multiple architectural changes to its structure based on existing trends.
> The original church dates from 1487 and was built in the Gothic-Mudejar style. In that same century it was remodeled and between 1541 and 1564, Fray Bernardo Manrique, the then bishop, carried out further expansion, building the tower at this time.


source: Wikipedia


Velez-Malaga 17 by Connie Hodde, on Flickr


San Juan by Connie Hodde, on Flickr​

San Juan by Connie Hodde, on Flickr


San Juan desde Santa Maria by Jose Carlos Castro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of the Visitation of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Warsaw, Poland​*


> The *Church of the Visitation of the Most Blessed Virgin Mary* (Polish: Kościół Nawiedzenia Najświętszej Marii Panny), otherwise known as St. Mary's Church (Kościół Mariacki) is a church in Warsaw, Poland. It is one of oldest buildings and one of the few surviving examples of Gothic architecture in the city. It is located at ulica Przyrynek 2.
> The church's most striking characteristic is the tower, built in 1518. It is recognizable from a great distance and is depicted in the oldest images of Warsaw.


source: Wikipedia


Warsaw - Church of the Visitation of the Blessed Virgin Mary by Ania i Agnieszka, on Flickr


20110423-_DSC0433 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr​

The interiors of Warsaw churches by Jurek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parish church of St. Peter the Apostle, Ivanić Grad, Croatia​*

The *parish church of St. Peter the Apostle* Ivanić Grad, Croatia, located just in front of the former fortress, inside the city park. It was built in the year 1831. It was built on the initiative of the third priest in the order Ivanic-stiffer, Ivana Bartolic, a thorough restoration carried out in the early 20th century. It was built in the late Baroque tradition with visible influence of Classicism. The main facade classicist stylistic features vertically is broken folded pairs pilasters into three fields. The central portal is located, and in the lateral areas arched niches with statues of St. Peter and Paul.
source: Wikipedia

​










Wikimedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Martin's Cathedral, Bratislava, Slovakia​*


> The *St. Martin's Cathedral* (Slovak: Katedrála svätého Martina, German: Kathedrale des Heiligen Martin, Hungarian: Szent Márton-dóm or Koronázó templom) is a church in Bratislava, Slovakia, and the cathedral of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Bratislava. It is situated at the western border of the historical city center below Bratislava Castle. It is the largest and one of the oldest churches in Bratislava, known especially for being the coronation church of the Kingdom of Hungary between 1563 and 1830.


source: Wikipedia


St. Martin´s Cathedral in Bratislava by ika6_, on Flickr


St Martin's Cathedral Bratislava by Greg Tebble, on Flickr


The organ of the St. Martin's Cathedral by Dmitry, on Flickr

*Catacombs, crypts and sepulchres*



> Since the cathedral was built over a cemetery, it contains catacombs of unknown length and crypts holding the sepulchres of many significant historical figures, up to 6 m (20 ft) below the church.


source: Wikipedia


St. Martin Cathedral Bratislava by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parish church of St. Georg, Bichl, Germany​*


> The *Catholic church of St. George* in Bichl, a municipality in Upper Bavaria Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen, was built 1751-52 on the site of various predecessor churches in the late Baroque style. With its frescoed ceilings and stuccoed walls of St. George is one of the most beautiful village churches.


source: Wikipedia


HKHQ_2014-04-21_09-27-50_P4210010 by hkhq.de, on Flickr


Hl.Georg_Bichl by Edgar Hohl, on Flickr​

St. Georg Bichl by Edgar Hohl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. John's Cathedral, 's-Hertogenbosch, Netherlands​*


> The *Roman Catholic Cathedral Church of St. John* (Sint-Janskathedraal) of 's-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant is the height of gothic architecture in the Netherlands. It has an extensive and richly decorated interior, and serves as the cathedral for the bishopric of 's-Hertogenbosch.
> The cathedral has a total length of 115 metres (377 ft) and a width of 62 metres (203 ft). Its tower reaches 73 metres (240 ft) high; the largest catholic church in the Netherlands.
> In 1985, it received the honorary title of Basilica Minor from Pope John Paul II.


source: Wikipedia


St. John's Cathedral in Den Bosch ('s-Hertogenbosch) by fennariofan, on Flickr


201509_0003 's-Hertogenbosch - St. John's Cathredal by Ad de Cort, on Flickr


201509_0042 's-Hertogenbosch - St. John's Cathredal by Ad de Cort, on Flickr


St. John's Cathedral by Mark Clem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barbastro Cathedral, Spain​*


> The Cathedral of *Barbastro or Catedral* de Santa María de la Asunción is the Roman Catholic cathedral in the town of Barbastro in the province of Huesca, autonomous community of Aragon, Spain.


source: Wikipedia


Church in Barbastro by root4trees, on Flickr


Cathedral of Barbastro by St. Josemaria Institute, on Flickr


Cathedral of Barbastro by St. Josemaria Institute, on Flickr


Barbastro Cathedral by sirWallac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia Cathedral, Italy​*


> *Perugia Cathedral* (Italian: Cattedrale Metropolitana di San Lorenzo; Duomo di Perugia) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Perugia, Umbria, central Italy, dedicated to Saint Lawrence.
> The interior is of the Chiesa a sala type, 68 m in length, with a nave and two aisles of the same height; the nave is twice as wide as the aisles.
> On the right nave is the Sacrament Chapel, designed by Alessi (1576), with an altarpiece of the Pentecost by Cesare Nebbia (1563); a marble sarcophagus contains the remains of Pope Martin IV, who died at Perugia in 1285, and relics of Innocent III and Urban IV. The next bay leads to the Baptistery Chapel, with a Renaissance perspective view in marble by Pietro di Paolo di Andrea da Como (1477). In front of it, is the venerated image of the Madonna delle Grazie, by Giannicola di Paolo, a follower of Perugino. The right nave ends with the Chapel of St. Bernardino, enclosed by a 15th-century railing.


source: Wikipedia


Piazza IV Novembre by Tommy Clark, on Flickr


Cathedral San Lorenzo, Perugia by Bernard Lai, on Flickr​

Perugia by 马瑞, on Flickr


Perugia Cathedral by Adriano Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. John's Archcathedral, Warsaw, Poland​*


> *St. John's Archcathedral* in Warsaw (Polish: Archikatedra św. Jana w Warszawie) is a Catholic church in Warsaw's Old Town. St. John's is one of three cathedrals in Warsaw, but the only one which is also an archcathedral. It is the mother church of the archdiocese of Warsaw. St. John's Archcathedral is one of Poland's national pantheons and stands immediately adjacent to Warsaw's Jesuit church. Along with the city, the church has been listed by UNESCO as of cultural significance.


source: Wikipedia


St. John's Archcathedral, Warsaw, Poland by Konrad Glogowski, on Flickr


St. John's Archcathedral by Kristian Charnick, on Flickr


St. John's Archcathedral in Warsaw Old Town by Victor Wong, on Flickr


St. John's Archcathedral in Warsaw Old Town by Victor Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hofkirche, Innsbruck, Austria​*


> The *Hofkirche* (Court Church) is a Gothic church located in the Altstadt (Old Town) section of *Innsbruck*, Austria. The church was built in 1553 by Emperor Ferdinand I (1503–1564) as a memorial to his grandfather Emperor Maximilian I (1459–1519), whose cenotaph within boasts a remarkable collection of German Renaissance sculpture. The church also contains the tomb of Andreas Hofer, Tyrol's national hero.
> The high altar seen today was designed in 1755 by the Viennese court architect Nikolaus Pacassi, and decorated with a crucifixion by the Viennese academic painter Johann Carl Auerbach, and bronze statues of Saint Francis of Assisi and Saint Teresa of Ávila by Innsbruck court sculptor Balthasar Moll (1768). The Renaissance organ (1560) is by Jörg Ebert of Ravensburg, and described locally as one of the five most famous organs in the world. Domenico Pozzo from Milan painted the organ panels.


source: Wikipedia


Hofkirche by Cristian Martinez, on Flickr


IMG_1651 by Holly Hayes, on Flickr


IMG_1643 by Holly Hayes, on Flickr


Innsbruck Hofkirche by P.D.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frascati Cathedral, Frascati, Italy​*


> *Frascati Cathedral* (Italian: Basilica Cattedrale di San Pietro Apostolo, Duomo di Frascati) is a Roman Catholic cathedral and minor basilica in Frascati, Italy. Dedicated to Saint Peter the Apostle, it is the seat of the Bishop of Frascati.


sourci: Wikipedia


Cattedrale di San Pietro by Raffaele Nicolussi, on Flickr


Frascati Cathedral by St Augustine Preston, on Flickr


Frascati Cathedral by St Augustine Preston, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santo Spirito, Siena, Italy​*


> *Santo Spirito* is a Renaissance style, Roman Catholic church located in piazza Santo Spirito, in the city Siena, region of Tuscany, Italy.
> Building at the site was begun by the Biccherna for monks of the Silvestrine order in 1345. In 1440 it was passed to the Benedictines of Santa Giustina, and soon after to the Dominican Order.
> The church is largely a reconstruction from 1498-1504; the architectural design is attributed to Francesco di Giorgio, and Pandolfo Petrucci. The cupola was completed in 1504, but the church was not consecrated till 1513.


source: Wikipedia


Untitled by David Bramhall, on Flickr


Untitled by David Bramhall, on Flickr


Untitled by David Bramhall, on Flickr


Chiesa di Santo Spirito by Matteo Bimonte, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna, Sicily - Italy*

_The Cathedral - inside_ 















by Fulvio Sabella, su Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

* Church of Saint-Laurent in Paris, France*

The Church of Saint-Laurent is a church in the 10th arrondissement of Paris (119, rue du Faubourg-Saint-Martin, 68, boulevard de Strasbourg or 68, boulevard de Magenta). The church was built in the late Gothic style between the 15th and 19th centuries. 































These photos were taken by me ​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

*Cathedral of Saint Nicholas Ermoupolis, Syros Greece​*
The majestic Greek Orthodox church was founded in 1849 and designed by I. Metaxas, and officially opened in 1870. Cross-shaped, it is a basilica with a dome and is mounted on an elevated courtyard with marble parapet and railing. Four metre high stairs lead to the all-marble central part of the facade, which is on the ground floor and forms a portico on four Ionic columns and pilasters with Corinthian capitals. Crowned with a pediment and flanked by towers of church bells. The dome rests on marble Corinthian columns framing double windows. Internally, arches on pillars divide the church into three naves and a loft runs around three sides. Dominated by marble Corinthian columns, a marble floral relief decoration, tiling in grey - blue colour, all give the church a special lustre. The wonderful marble iconostasis was chosen after a nationwide competition held by the City (1871). We do not know the designer, but it was realised by sculptor G. Vitalis in 1883-1899. This splendid church had beneficiaries such as the municipality of Ermoupolis, King Otto, Baron Sinas the Greek-Austrian financial and property tycoon/philanthropist, wealthy Greek merchants from Russia, people from Chios et al.​










St Nicholas is located in the beautiful port city of Ermoupolis whose name derives from the Greek god of trade and commerce Hermes, therefore 'City of Hermes'. The port was one of the first centres of urbanity in the nascent Greek state of the nineteenth century after it freed itself from Ottoman rule. It remains a living museum of beautiful neoclassical architecture, a reflection of a bygone era as a prosperous ship building and other industries city, the 'Manchester of Greece' as the sobriquet goes. It developed a rich educational and cultural life and still retains one of Greece's most beautiful old style opera houses, the [URL="http://www.festivaloftheaegean.com/theater.html"]Apollo theatre[/URL], earning its other sobriquet the 'Salzburg of Greece'. 









The interior is simply stunning and like much of nineteenth century Ermoupolis including the paved streets, the church is mostly constructed in glorious marble. Also, the iconography is more in the western romantic style as opposed to the more traditional two-dimensional Eastern Orthodox style. 









View over Ermoupolis with Saint Nicholas in the distance and the majestic town hall in the foreground.


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Church of St. Anthony of Padua in Warsaw, Poland*

Construction of the first church at this site was funded by King Sigismund III Vasa, thankful for winning the Siege of Smolensk, in 1611. The date of the event (13 June) suggested St. Anthony of Padua as the choice of the patron saint for the church. A resolution in the Sejm entrusted the church to the Order of the Franciscans reformers. During the Swedish invasion in 1657, the original wooden church was destroyed by allied troops led by George II Rákóczi. Castellan Stanisław Skarszewski founded the new church between 1668 and 1680, this time built of brick. In 1679 the temple was consecrated by the Bishop of Poznań Stefan Wierzbowski. The church was probably built to a design by Simone Giuseppe Belotti. Sculptures inside the church are the work of Jan Jerzy Plersch. The temple was often visited by King John III Sobieski. From 1734 to 1735 King Augustus III of Saxony had a box built for him and his wife (the royal couple lived in a palace next door) on the right side of the chancel. In 1766, the monastery hid the famous Casanova, who was wanted by Franciszek Ksawery Branicki. The church was badly damaged by the German army during the battles with insurgents in 1944. Especially affected were the side altar, the pulpit and organ, the chapel of Holy Family, the grille, and a part of the chapel's stucco arches. There was considerable human cost too - as mentioned on a Tchorek plaque at the church, over 100 people were executed there. The church was rebuilt from 1950 to 1956 according to a design by Karol Szymański. The main altar was consecrated by Cardinal Stefan Wyszyński on 18 January, 1969. In 1949 the church and parish had again been transferred back to the Franciscan Order.
































These photos were taken by me ​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Nicholas, Perast, Montenegro​*


> The church of *St. Nicholas* is a Roman Catholic church in *Perast*.
> In its present form was built in 1616. It was built of stone from Korcula, with its magnificent Renaissance facade. On the front there is an inscription on the victory over the Turks Perast 1654. It is a one-nave church in whose interior are masonry works of artist from Korcula and valuable paintings Tripe Kokolja. Next to the church is a bell tower from 1691, 55 m high. According to art historians bell tower is the finest example of the segmented type bell tower with a pyramidal top of the Adriatic.


source: Wikipedia

15-17th Century Church by Steve Fay, on Flickr

St, Nicholas Church, Perast by Ken Stanford, on Flickr

St, Nicholas Church, Perast by Ken Stanford, on Flickr

Perast: Crkva Sv. Nikola (Church of St. Nicholas) - Paintings in Treasury by Shay Tressa DeSimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesena Cathedral, Cesena, Italy​*


> *Cesena Cathedral* (Italian: Duomo di Cesena, Cattedrale di San Giovanni Battista) is a Roman Catholic cathedral dedicated to Saint John the Baptist in the city of Cesena, Italy. It has been the episcopal seat of the present Diocese of Cesena-Sarsina since 1986, and was previously that of the Diocese of Cesena.
> The building of the cathedral, to replace an older one, was authorised by a papal bull of Pope Urban VI in 1378. The works started in 1385 and were paid for by the generosity of Andrea Malatesta, the lord of the city. The building was completed around the year 1405. The construction, in Romanesque-Gothic style, is attributed to the architect Undervaldo (probably Swiss).
> The campanile (bell tower) was built between 1443 and 1457 to designs by the Maso di Pietro and funded by Bishop Antonio Malatesta da Fossombrone (bishop of Cesena from 1435 to 1475).


source: Wikipedia


cattedrale di S. Giovanni Battista, Cesena by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, on Flickr


Cathedral bell tower by Davide Contenti, on Flickr​

Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt Cathedral, Frankfurt am Main, Germany​*


> *Frankfurt Cathedral* (German: Frankfurter Dom), officially Imperial Cathedral of Saint Bartholomew (German: Kaiserdom Sankt Bartholomäus) is a Roman Catholic Gothic church located in the centre of Frankfurt am Main, Germany. It is dedicated to Saint Bartholomew.
> It is the largest religious building in the city and a former collegiate church. Despite its common English name, it has never been a true cathedral (episcopal see), but is called the Kaiserdom (an "imperial great church" or imperial cathedral) or simply the Dom due to its importance as former election and coronation church of the Holy Roman Empire. As one of the major buildings of the Empire's history, it was a symbol of national unity, especially in the 19th century.
> The present church building is the third church on the same site. Since the late 19th century, excavations have revealed buildings that can be traced back to the 7th century. The history is closely linked with the general history of Frankfurt and Frankfurt's old town because the cathedral had an associated role as the religious counterpart of the Royal Palace in Frankfurt.


source: Wikipedia

Cathedral by Simon Steiner, on Flickr

Frankfurt Cathedral - (1356) by Philip Szymanski, on Flickr

Cathedral historical Frankfurt (Dom) by BockoPix, on Flickr

Frankfurt Cathedral by warwor3, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Churches in Sweden*









*Church of Kärna*










*Church of Kimstad*










*Church of Törnevalla*









*Church of Lillkyrka*









*Church of Östra Skrukeby*









*Church of Landeryd*









*Church of Askeby*









*Church of Värna*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

Orthodox Church of the Holy Spirit, Vilnius, Lithuania

The Orthodox Church of the Holy Spirit is a Russian Orthodox church in Vilnius, capital of Lithuania, rebuilt 1749–1753 in the Vilnian Baroque style, with details of the interior in Roccoco style. This is the major Orthodox church in Lithuania.





























​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Croce in Fossabanda, Pisa, Italy​*


> *Santa Croce in Fossabanda* is a Renaissance-style Roman Catholic church and monastery in *Pisa*, region of *Tuscany, Italy*.
> The region where the monastery was founded had been swampy and dredged initially by the 11-12th-century into a series of moats, hence the name of Fossabandi. By 1238, a Domenican convent had been founded at the site.
> The church contain a canvas of the Madonna and Child with Angelic Musicians by the early 15th-century painter Alvaro Pirez di Evora.
> In 1810, Napoleonic governments suppressed the monastery. A Coronation of the Virgin (1474) was looted by Napoleonic forces and is now in the Dijon Museum. By 1875, the convent had been expropriated and was used as a Lazzaretto during the cholera epidemic of that year. The cloister is now a hotel.


source: Wikipedia

P7304927 by Costas Tavernarakis, on Flickr

Santa Croce in Fossabanda by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


Santa Croce in Fossabanda by Giovanni V., on Flickr​
Santa Croce in Fossabanda by Giovanni V., on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche, Spain
*
The building of the present church began in 1672 under the orders of the masterbuilder Francesc Verde, who took over the role from Pere Quintana and Ferrán Fouquet. From 1758, the construction work was continued, with substantial contributions, by the architect Marcos Evangelio. The works were finished definitively in 1784.
Its layout is in the form of a Latin cross with a large central nave and four chapels to each side with perforated buttresses. Over the transept there is a large dome, which forms part of the setting of the Mystery Play of Elche and which is covered on the outside by blue tiles.

Elche 13 by José Rafael Navarro, en Flickr


interior........... by Atsje Bosma-Prins, en Flickr


Basilica de Santa María Elche.Alicante by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr
Elche, Spain.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Novelda --- (Alicante, Spain)*

Santuario María Magdalena 7- Novelda by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr

Santuario Santa Magdalena. Novelda 2013_1 by MSB.Photography, en Flickr

The most important attraction for visitors to Novelda is the Saint Mary Magdalene Sanctuary. This religious building was built as part of a project undertaken by Novelda-based engineer, José Sala Sala, who imbued his project with the Catalan Modernist style. Work began in 1918 and was carried out in three phases, finally coming to an end in 1946. The main façade features two 25m-high side towers that end in a stone cross, also found on the cupola and upper arches of the façade. The decorative motifs have their origin in medieval and Baroque styles and in nature itself – influences that led the architect to combine pebbles from the Vinalopó River with polychromatic tiles, bricks, red bricks and masonry work as reflected all over the outside of the building. Inside, the building comprises a rectangular central section with two adjoining side areas. The side-chapel for Saint Mary Magdalene, the Patron-Saint of Novelda, is located at the end, in the apse, and behind the altar we can see a lovely painting attributed to Gastón Castelló.

http://www.novelda.es/monuments-museums/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Justin's Church, Frankfurt-Höchst, Germany​*


> The Carolingian *Saint Justin's Church in Frankfurt-Höchst* is the oldest building in Frankfurt/Main and one of the oldest churches still existing in Germany. It is dedicated to Saint Justin the Confessor.
> The Catholic basilica originates from around 830, and the late gothic chancel was built from 1441. The church stands at the east of the old part of the town Höchst, looking over the Main river.
> On the one hand, St. Justin's is important for its stonework (the Carolingian capitals and the late gothic north doorway), and on the other hand, it is important as being one of the few nearly completely surviving early medieval churches - which has been continuously used for around 1200 years.


source: Wikipedia

Frankfurt - Hoechst by s2chicago, on Flickr


Wikipedia

Church of St. Justin the Confessor by jcbunch3, on Flickr

Saint Justin's Church, Frankfurt-Höchst, Germany by eduardo verderame, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Martin's Church, Kortrijk, Belgium​*


> *The Saint-Martin's Church* (Sint-Maartenskerk in Dutch) is the main church and one of the principal Gothic monuments of *Kortrijk*, Flanders, *Belgium*. The church is dedicated to the saint Martin of Tours and was built between 1390 and 1466. This church was built after the devastation of the first gothic Saint Martin's church, which was located at the place where before a Roman church stood (built in 650).


source: Wikipedia


SAINT-MARTIN'S CHURCH, KORTRIJK by Liem Bui, on Flickr


Wikipedia
The 'Sacrament' tower inside the Saint Martin's Church​
SAINT-MARTIN'S CHURCH, KORTRIJK by Liem Bui, on Flickr

Kortrijk Begijnhof - UNESCO by John and Melanie (Illingworth) Kotsopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of São Francisco, Porto, Portugal​*


> The *Igreja de São Francisco* (Church of Saint Francis) is the most prominent Gothic monument in *Porto*, *Portugal*, being also noted for its outstanding Baroque inner decoration. It is located in the historic centre of the city, declared World Heritage Site by UNESCO.


source: Wikipedia

Igreja de São Francisco (Church of Saint Francis), Porto by JSCLee, on Flickr

interior of Church of San Francisco by Francesca, on Flickr

Side altar - Igreja de São Francisco by Frans Harren, on Flickr

DSC_0412 by Ben Hanrahan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Nicolás de Bari, Burgos, Spain​*


> Iglesia de *San Nicolás de Bari* is a Catholic church on Calle de Fernán González in Burgos, Spain, located next to the Camino de Santiago, in front of the cathedral. Since the Church of San Esteban was turned into a museum, it has served as the seat of the parish of San Esteban. The church was built in 1408, replacing another Romanesque temple. It contains notable examples of fifteenth century Castilian Renaissance art by Simón de Colonia and his son Francisco. Also of great interest are the Gothic tombs, and the Renaissance arc by María Sáez de Oña and Fernando de Mena. The church became a Bien de Interés Cultural listed building on 26 January 1917.


source: Wikipedia

Iglesia de San Nicolás de Bari (Burgos) by Lumiago, on Flickr

BURGOS-IGLESIA DE SAN NICOLÁS DE BARI-4 by Javier Gallego, on Flickr

BURGOS-IGLESIA DE SAN NICOLÁS DE BARI-2 by Javier Gallego, on Flickr

11072009 122505 G 14653 by Turol Jones, un artista de cojones, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor Cathedral, Montenegro​*


> The *Cathedral of Saint Tryphon* (Serbo-Croatian: Katedrala Svetog Tripuna/Катедрала Светог Трипуна) in *Kotor* is one of two Roman Catholic cathedrals in *Montenegro*. It is the seat of the Catholic Bishopric of Kotor which covers the entire gulf.
> The cathedral was consecrated on 19 June 1166. Compared to other buildings, the Kotor Cathedral is one of the largest and most ornate buildings in Kotor. The cathedral was seriously damaged and rebuilt after the 1667 Dubrovnik earthquake, but there were not enough funds for its complete reconstruction.


source: Wikipedia

Cathedral of St Tryphon, Kotor by Anura, on Flickr


Kotor by Rubén Hoya, on Flickr​
Kotor by Rubén Hoya, on Flickr

Kotor by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Cathedral of Salamanca, Spain​*


> *The New Cathedral* (Spanish: Catedral Nueva) is, together with the Old Cathedral, one of the two cathedrals of Salamanca, Spain. It was constructed between the 16th and 18th centuries in two styles: late Gothic and Baroque. Building began in 1513 and the cathedral was consecrated in 1733. It was commissioned by Ferdinand V of Castile of Spain. It was declared a national monument by royal decree in 1887.


souce: Wikipedia


Wikipedia

Cathedral Salamanca by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Salamanca Cathedral (Nueva and Vieja) by Rex Harris, on Flickr

Organ at the New Cathedral Salamanca by Chris Belsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wells Cathedral, Wells, Somerset, England​*


> The *Cathedral Church of Saint Andrew*, commonly known as *Wells Cathedral*, is an Anglican cathedral in Wells, Somerset. The cathedral, dedicated to St Andrew the Apostle, is the seat of the Bishop of Bath and Wells. It is the mother church of the diocese and contains the bishop's throne (cathedra). It was built between 1175 and 1490, replacing an earlier church built on the same site in 705. It is moderately sized among the medieval cathedrals of England, between those of massive proportion such as Lincoln and York and the smaller cathedrals in Oxford and Carlisle. With its broad west front and large central tower, it is the dominant feature of its small cathedral city and a landmark in the Somerset countryside. Wells has been described as "unquestionably one of the most beautiful" and as "the most poetic" of English cathedrals.
> The cathedral's architecture presents a harmonious whole which is entirely Gothic and mostly in the Early English style of the late 12th and early 13th centuries. In this respect Wells differs from most other English medieval cathedrals, which have parts in the earlier Romanesque style introduced to Britain by the Normans in the 11th century.


source: Wikipedia

Wells Somerset England Angleterre : The magnificent Gothic cathedral, Die fabelhafte gotische Kathedrale, la superbe cathédrale gothique. by Pierre, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by >Cluke, on Flickr

_DSC4891.jpg by Valerie Mitchell, on Flickr

_DSC4863.jpg by Valerie Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2017)

*Cathedral of the Archangel*​*Moscow, Russia*​
The Cathedral of the Archangel (Russian: Архангельский собор, or Arkhangelskiy sobor) is a Russian Orthodox church dedicated to the Archangel Michael. It is located in Cathedral Square of the Moscow Kremlin in Russia between the Great Kremlin Palace and the Ivan the Great Bell Tower. It was the main necropolis of the Tsars of Russia until the relocation of the capital to St. Petersburg. It was constructed between 1505 and 1508 under the supervision of an Italian architect Aloisio the New on the spot of an older cathedral, built in 1333.

A precursor to the present cathedral was built in 1250, and was replaced with a stone church in 1333 by Grand Duke Ivan Kalita, who would later become the first Russian monarch to be buried in the church. In 1505, Grand Duke Ivan III, already in the midst of major renovation project for the Kremlin, turned his attention to the church, as in the case of the rebuilding of the Assumption Cathedral two decades earlier, turned to architects from Italy for assistance. An Italian, Lamberti Aloisio da Mantagnana (Aloisio the New) was invited to Moscow, and ground was broken for a new cathedral on 21 May 1505. Ivan died in the autumn of the same year, and was buried in the still unfinished building. Work on the cathedral was completed by the end of 1508, but it was not formally consecrated until 8 November 1509.

The new building incorporated many elements of the Italian Renaissance, and numerous of these details (considered “exotic” by Moscow standards) disappeared during later repairs and restorations. The interior walls were not painted with frescoes until the 1560s.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathedral_of_the_Archangel​



Cathedral of the Archangel by A_and_K, on Flickr


Cathedral of the Archangel by Yellow Submarine, on Flickr


046.Cathedral of the Archangel and Tsar Bell by Lynsey Register, on Flickr


Архангельский собор by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cathedral of the Resurrection of Christ, Podgorica, Montenegro*


It is a cathedral of the Metropolitanate of Montenegro and the Littoral of the Serbian Orthodox Church. The cathedral is located in the "New Town" of Podgorica, west of the Morača River. 
Construction of the church of around 14,000 square feet began in 1993 to a design by Predrag Ristić. Consecration occurred on October 7, 2014


Podgorica Cathedral Exterior by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr



Catedral de la Resurección de Cristo, Podgorica, Montenegro, 2014-04-14, DD 01 by Diego Delso, on Flickr



Podgorica Cathedral Interior by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Metropolitan Cathedral of Athens, Greece*


The Metropolitan Cathedral of the Annunciation (Greek: Καθεδρικός Ναός Ευαγγελισμού της Θεοτόκου) popularly known as the "Mētrópolis", is the cathedral church of the Archbishopric of Athens and all Greece.

Construction of the Cathedral began on Christmas Day, 1842 with the laying of the cornerstone by King Otto and Queen Amalia.
Workers used marble from 72 demolished churches to build the Cathedral's immense walls. Three architects and 20 years later, it was complete. On May 21, 1862, the completed Cathedral was dedicated to the Annunciation of the Mother of God '(Ευαγγελισμός της Θεοτόκου)' by the King and Queen. The Cathedral is a three-aisled, domed basilica that measures 130 feet (40 m) long, 65 feet (20 m) wide, and 80 feet (24 m) high.


Athens: Metropolitan Cathedral of Athens by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr



_DSC0340 by Eric Santucci, on Flickr



_DSC0352 by Eric Santucci, on Flickr



Metropolitan Cathedral of Athens by Carmelo Paulo Bayarcal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Banja Luka, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


*Saint Bonaventure Roman Catholic Cathedral*, built in honor of Saint Bonaventure, a Franciscan theologian from the Middle Ages. It was constructed by Alfred Pichler in the 1970s after the original had been damaged in an earthquake.
The building suffered damage in the Bosnian War, but was reinaugurated in 2001 after the completion of repairs.









by Ognjen Golubovic, on Flickr


*Serbian Orthodox Cathedral of Christ the Saviour*, 1929









by Ognjen Golubovic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maribor Cathedral, Slovenia*


Maribor Cathedral (Slovene: mariborska stolnica), dedicated to Saint John the Baptist, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in the city of Maribor, northeastern Slovenia. The church is the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Maribor and the parish church of the Parish of Maribor–St. John the Baptist. It is also the resting place of the Bishop Anton Martin Slomšek, an advocate of Slovene culture.
The originally Romanesque building dates to the late 12th century. In the Gothic period, it got a rib vault, a larger choir and two side naves, whereas in the Baroque period, it got the chapel of Saint Francis Xavier and the chapel of the Holy Cross.


Cathedral in Maribor by Mircea Turcan, on Flickr



Slovenia-00381B - Cathedral of St. John the Baptist by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Maribor Cathedral by Miroslav Petrasko, on Flickr



Slovenia-00393 - Organ by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Basilica of Our Mother of Mercy, Maribor, Slovenia*


Work of the Viennese architect Richard Jordan (1847-1922).


Maribor Cathedral by Martin Homolka, on Flickr



Bazilika Matere Usmiljenja by Emilie Archer, on Flickr



Franciscan Church by Emilie Archer, on Flickr



Franciscan Church in Maribor by Miroslav Petrasko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The index in the first post is up to date. Thank you all for posting in this thread, especially Djole and Skopje!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

*Dormition Cathedral*

*Moscow, Russia*​

The Cathedral of the Dormition (Russian: Успенский Собор, or Uspenskiy sobor), also known as the Assumption Cathedral or Cathedral of the Assumption is a Russian Orthodox church dedicated to the Dormition of the Theotokos. It is located on the north side of Cathedral Square of the Moscow Kremlin in Russia, where a narrow alley separates the north from the Patriarch's Palace with the Twelve Apostles Church. 

The Cathedral is regarded as the mother church of Muscovite Russia. In its present form it was constructed between 1475–79 at the behest of the Moscow Grand Duke Ivan III by the Italian architect Aristotele Fioravanti.

Archaeological investigations in 1968 indicated that the site of the present Cathedral was a medieval burial ground, supporting hypothesis that a wooden church existed on the site in the 12th century. This was replaced by a limestone structure built around 1326, which is mentioned in historical records.

In the 14th century, Metropolitan Peter persuaded Ivan I (Ivan Kalita) that he should build a cathedral to the Theotokos (Blessed Virgin Mary) in Moscow like the Cathedral of the Dormition in the capital city Vladimir. Construction of the cathedral began on August 4, 1326, and the cathedral was finished and consecrated on August 4, 1327. At that time Moscow became the capital of the Vladimir-Suzdal' principality.

By the end of the 15th century the old cathedral had become dilapidated, and in 1472 the Moscow architects Kryvtsov and Myshkin began construction of a new cathedral. Two years later, in May 1474, the building was nearing completion when it suddenly collapsed as the drum of main cupola was being placed.

Following the disaster, Ivan III then invited Aristotele Fioravanti, a celebrated architect and engineer from Bologna, Italy, to come to Moscow and entrusted him with the task of designing the cathedral from scratch in the traditions of Russian architecture. The Assumption Cathedral in Vladimir was once again taken as a model for the building, and so Fioravanti travelled to Vladimir in order to study Russian methods of building. He designed a light and spacious masterpiece that combined the spirit of the Renaissance with Russian traditions. The foundation for the new cathedral was laid in 1475, and in 1479 the new cathedral was consecrated by Metropolitan Geronty. The interior was painted with frescoes and adorned with many icons, including the Theotokos of Vladimir and Blachernitissa.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dormition_Cathedral,_Moscow​


圣母升天大教堂与十二使徒大教堂 | Dormition Cathedral & Church of the Twelve Apostles by Owen Wong, on Flickr


Успенский Собор Кремля / The Cathedral of the Dormition by skystroll, on Flickr


Knock knock by murphyz, on Flickr


DSC_2705 by Andrew Gould, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

*Cathedral of the Annunciation*

*Moscow, Russia*​
The Cathedral of the Annunciation (Russian: Благовещенский собор, or Blagoveschenskiy sobor) is a Russian Orthodox church dedicated to the Annunciation of the Theotokos. It is located on the southwest side of Cathedral Square of the Moscow Kremlin in Russia, where it connects directly to the main building of the complex of the Grand Kremlin Palace, adjacent to the Palace of Facets. It was originally the personal chapel for the Muscovite tsars, and its abbot remained a personal confessor of the Russian royal family until the early 20th century.

The Cathedral of the Annunciation was built by architects from Pskov in 1484-1489 as part of Grand Duke Ivan III's plans for a large-scale renovation of the Moscow Kremlin. It was built on the spot of an older 14th-century cathedral of the same name, which had been rebuilt in 1416. This older cathedral in turn had replaced a previous wooden church from the 13th century that had fallen victim to the frequent fires in the Kremlin.

Construction work began using the existing foundations in 1484, and was completed in August 1489. A number of the early 15th-century icons were re-used in the new building. Due to its proximity to the palace, the church was chosen by Ivan III to be his personal chapel, and a staircase connecting the church directly to his personal chambers in the palace was constructed. Initially, today's Annunciation Cathedral had just three domes. After being badly damaged in a fire again in 1547, the then Grand Duke and (the first Russian Tsar) Ivan the Terrible began a restoration of the church, which was completed in 1564. Two additional domes were added on the western side. The building was surrounded by parvises from three sides, and four single-cupola side chapels were built over the arched parvises, each with a dome, so that the cathedral is now a total of nine domes. In 1572, the cathedral received an additional staircase on its south facade, later called "Grosnenski"), named after Ivan the Terrible (Russian for "Ivan Grozny").

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathedral_of_the_Annunciation,_Moscow​


IMG_1943 by irenelam, on Flickr


Cathedral of the Annunciation by Mark Gregory, on Flickr


Cathedral of the Annunciation by Matty Lees, on Flickr


Cathedral of the Annunciation Ceiling [Public domain], by The Cathedral of the Annunciation, Moscow, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2017)

*Ivan the Great Bell Tower*

*Moscow, Russia*​
The Ivan the Great Bell Tower (Russian: Колокольня Ивана Великого, Kolokol'nya Ivana Velikogo) is a church tower inside the Moscow Kremlin complex. With a total height of 81 metres (266 ft), it is the tallest tower and structure of Kremlin. It was built in 1508 on Cathedral Square for the 3 Russian Orthodox cathedrals, namely the Assumption (closest to the tower), the Archangel and the Annunciation, which do not have their own belfries.

From 1329, Moscow's first stone bell tower stood on this site, affiliated with the Church of St. Ivan of the Ladder-under-the Bell, hence the name "Ivan" in the title. This church was erected by Grand Duke Ivan Kalita, and was one of the first to be built in Moscow out of stone, rather than wood. During Grand Duke Ivan III’s major renovation of the Kremlin, he hired an Italian architect to replace this church. Construction was begun in 1505, the year of Ivan’s death, and was completed three years later under his son Vasiliy III. Vasiliy also ordered that a new and unprecedentedly large tower be erected on the foundations of the old tower as a monument to honour his father.

The new bell tower, completed in 1508, originally had two belfries on different levels and a height of around 60 meters. Because of its height, the tower also served as an observation point against fires and the approach of enemies.

A new church, the Church of the Resurrection, was built next to the tower from 1531 to 1543, but already by the end of the 17th century it was used as bell choir stalls to supplement the hanging bells, rather than as a place of worship.

In 1600 on the orders of Boris Godunov the tower was raised to its present height. Until the building of the Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in 1883, it was the tallest building in old Moscow, and it was forbidden to put up any building in Moscow which was taller than the Bell Tower.

There's a popular yet disputable legend, that when Napoleon captured Moscow in 1812 after the Battle of Borodino, he heard that the cross on the central dome of the Annunciation Cathedral had been cast in solid gold, and immediately gave orders that it should be taken down. But he confused the cathedral with the Ivan the Great Bell Tower, which only had a gilded iron cross. This cross resisted all attempts of French equipment and engineers to remove it from the tower. It was only after a Russian peasant volunteered to climb up to the dome that the cross was lowered on a rope. When he went up to Napoleon seeking a reward, the latter had him shot out of hand as a traitor to his fatherland. During the retreat Napoleon attempted to blow up the tower. The blast destroyed the former Church of the Resurrection, but the tower itself proved to be extremely stable and suffered only a few cracks in the foundation walls.

Ivan the Great Bell Tower adjoins the Assumption Belfry, which was built between 1523 and 1543 by the Italian immigrant architect Petrok Maly Fryazin (who converted to Orthodox Christianity and settled in Russia). It contains the Great Assumption Bell which was cast in the mid-19th century by Zavyalov, and it is the biggest of all the Kremlin bells. This ensemble contains 24 large bells.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_the_Great_Bell_Tower​


IMG_3999_jpg-1600 by Фото Москвы Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr


Ivan the Great Bell Tower, Kremlin, Moscow by Garrett Ziegler, on Flickr


Ivan the Great Bell Tower by Roald Melgert, on Flickr


Kremlin Cathedrals by A_and_K, on Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Seville cathedral: the largest Gothic church* 

The Cathedral of Saint Mary of the See, better known as Seville Cathedral, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Seville. It was registered in 1987 by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site, along with the Alcázar palace complex and the General Archive of the Indies.

After its completion in the early 16th century, Seville Cathedral supplanted Hagia Sophia as the largest cathedral in the world, a title the Byzantine church had held for nearly a thousand years. It is the third-largest church in the world as well as the largest Gothic church. Since the world's two largest churches, the Basilica of the National Shrine of Our Lady of Aparecida and St. Peter's Basilica, are not the seats of bishops Seville Cathedral is still the largest cathedral in the world.


Sevilla_Cathedral_Panorama by mr_wahlee, en Flickr

The interior has the longest nave of any cathedral in Spain. The central nave rises to a height of 42 meters. In the main body of the cathedral, the most noticeable features are the great boxlike choir loft, which fills the central portion of the nave, and the vast Gothic retablo of carved scenes from the life of Christ. This altarpiece was the lifetime work of a single craftsman, Pierre Dancart.

The builders preserved some elements from the ancient mosque. The mosque's sahn, that is, the courtyard for ablutions for the faithful to conduct their ritual cleansing before entering the prayer hall is known today as the Patio de los Naranjos. It contains a fountain and orange trees. However, the most well known is its minaret, which was converted into a bell tower known as La Giralda, and is now the city's most well-known symbol.


Patio de los naranjos by Vivet12, en Flickr


352 Sevilla. Catedral. by Joan Carles Doria, en Flickr


Catedral de Sevilla by Malatesta87, en Flickr




*La Giralda (the islamic tower of the cathedral)*
It was originally built as a minaret during the Moorish period, during the reign of the Almohad dynasty with a Renaissance style top subsequently added by Spanish conquistadors after the expulsion of the Muslims from the area. The Giralda was registered in 1987 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO along with the Alcazar and the General Archive of the Indies. The tower is 104.1 m (342 ft) in height and remains one of the most important symbols of the city, as it has been since medieval times. it's the tallest bell tower of Spain.


Cathedral of Saint Mary of the See (Sevilla, Spain) by courthouselover, en Flickr


Giralda, Sevilla - 3 - 170517.jpg by Miguel Angel Suarez Delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2017)

*Saint Basil's Cathedral*​
*Moscow, Russia*​
Although it's known to everyone as St. Basil's, this legendary building is officially called "The Cathedral of the Intercession of the Virgin by the Moat". The popular alternative refers to Basil the Blessed, a Muscovite 'holy fool' who was buried on the site (in the Trinity Cathedral that once stood here) a few years before the present building was erected.

The Cathedral was ordered by Ivan the Terrible to mark the 1552 capture of Kazan from Mongol forces. It was completed in 1560. That's pretty much all the genuine history that's known about this celebrated landmark. There, however, scores of legends. Nothing is known about the builders, Barma and Postnik Yakovlev, except their names and the dubious legend that Ivan had them blinded so that they could not create anything to compare. Historians unanimously state that this is nothing but urban folklore.

Architectural specialists are to this day unable to agree about the governing idea behind the structure. Either the creators were paying homage to the churches of Jerusalem, or, by building eight churches around a central ninth, they were representing the medieval symbol of the eight-pointed star. The original concept of the Cathedral of the Intercession has been hidden from us beneath layers of stylistic additions and new churches added to the main building. In fact, when built, the Cathedral was all white to match the white-stone Kremlin, and the onion domes were gold rather than multi-colored and patterned as they are today.

In the 17th century a hip-roofed bell tower was added, the gallery and staircases were covered with vaulted roofing, and the helmeted domes were replaced with decorated ones. In 1860 during rebuilding, the Cathedral was painted with a more complex and integrated design, and has remained unchanged since.

For a time in the Soviet Union, there was talk of demolishing St. Basil's - mainly because it hindered Stalin's plans for massed parades on Red Square. It was only saved thanks to the courage of the architect Pyotr Baranovsky. When ordered to prepare the building for demolition, he refused categorically, and sent the Kremlin an extremely blunt telegram. The Cathedral remained standing, and Baranovsky's conservation efforts earned him five years in prison.

The Cathedral is now a museum. During restoration work in the seventies a wooden spiral staircase was discovered within one of the walls. Visitors now take this route into the central church, with its extraordinary, soaring tented roof and a fine 16th Century iconostasis. You can also walk along the narrow, winding gallery, covered in beautiful patterned paintwork.

One service a year is held in the Cathedral, on the Day of Intercession in October.

http://www.moscow.info/red-square/st-basils-cathedral.aspx​


Russia Moscow kremlin Saint Basil's Cathedral by Krishna moorthi E, on Flickr


Magical Saint Basil's Cathedral by Tze Ru Pang, on Flickr


Saint Basil's Cathedral - Moscow by Tiphaine Batté, on Flickr


Saint Basil's Cathedral, Moscow...... by Andrew Hayne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich Cathedral, Norwich, Norfolk, England​*


> *Norwich Cathedral* is an English cathedral located in *Norwich*, *Norfolk*, dedicated to the Holy and Undivided Trinity. It is the cathedral church for the Church of England Diocese of Norwich and is one of the Norwich 12 heritage sites.
> The cathedral was begun in 1096 and constructed out of flint and mortar and faced with a cream-coloured Caen limestone. A Saxon settlement and two churches were demolished to make room for the buildings. The cathedral was completed in 1145 with the Norman tower still seen today topped with a wooden spire covered with lead. Several episodes of damage necessitated rebuilding of the east end and spire but since the final erection of the stone spire in 1480 there have been few fundamental alterations to the fabric.
> The large cloister has over 1,000 bosses including several hundred carved and ornately painted ones.
> Norwich Cathedral has the second largest cloisters in England, only exceeded by those at Salisbury Cathedral. The cathedral close is one of the largest in England and one of the largest in Europe and has more people living within it than any other close. The cathedral spire, measuring at 315 ft or 96 m, is the second tallest in England despite being partly rebuilt after being struck by lightning in 1169, just 23 months after its completion, which led to the building being set on fire. Measuring 461 ft or 140.5 m long and, with the transepts, 177 ft or 54 m wide at completion, Norwich Cathedral was the largest building in East Anglia.


source: Wikipedia

Norwich Cathedral - Explored by Mark Woods, on Flickr

Norwich Cathedral by Rachel Clarke, on Flickr

Norwich Cathedral by Caitriana Nicholson, on Flickr

Cloisters Norwich Cathedral by Greg Tebble, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool Cathedral, England​*


> *Liverpool Cathedral* is the Church of England Cathedral of the Diocese of Liverpool, built on St James's Mount in Liverpool and is the seat of the Bishop of Liverpool. It may be referred to as the Cathedral Church of Christ in Liverpool (as recorded in the Document of Consecration) or the Cathedral Church of the Risen Christ, Liverpool, being dedicated to Christ 'in especial remembrance of his most glorious Resurrection'. Liverpool Cathedral is the largest cathedral and religious building in Britain.
> The cathedral is based on a design by Sir Giles Gilbert Scott, and was constructed between 1904 and 1978. The total external length of the building, including the Lady Chapel (dedicated to the Blessed Virgin), is 207 yards (189 m) making it the longest cathedral in the world; its internal length is 160 yards (150 m). In terms of overall volume, Liverpool Cathedral ranks as the fifth-largest cathedral in the world and contests with the incomplete Cathedral of Saint John the Divine in New York City for the title of largest Anglican church building. With a height of 331 feet (101 m) it is also one of the world's tallest non-spired church buildings and the third-tallest structure in the city of Liverpool. The cathedral is recorded in the National Heritage List for England as a designated Grade I listed building.


source: Wikipedia

Liverpool Anglican Cathedral by Brian Mason, on Flickr

Lady Chapel Liverpool Cathedral by Brian Mason, on Flickr

Liverpool Cathedral Lady Chapel Organ by Brian Mason, on Flickr

Liverpool Cathedral South Choir Aisle by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Franciscan Church of the Annunciation, Ljubljana, Slovenia​*


> The *Franciscan Church of the Annunciation* (Slovene: Frančiškanska cerkev Marijinega oznanjenja or commonly Frančiškanska cerkev) is a Franciscan church located on Prešeren Square in Ljubljana, the capital of Slovenia. It is the parish church of Ljubljana - Annunciation Parish. Its red colour is symbolic of the Franciscan monastic order. Since 2008, the church has been protected as a cultural monument of national significance of Slovenia.
> Built between 1646 and 1660 (the bell towers following later), it replaced an older church on the same site. The early-Baroque layout takes the form of a basilica with one nave and two rows of side-chapels. The Baroque main altar was executed by the sculptor Francesco Robba. Many of the original frescoes were ruined by the cracks in the ceiling caused by the Ljubljana earthquake in 1895. The new frescoes were painted in 1936 by the Slovene impressionist painter Matej Sternen.


Source and more: Wikipedia

The Franciscan Church of the Annunciation, Ljubljana by Cihan Keser, on Flickr

IMG_1478 by Bill Sundstrom, on Flickr

St. Franciscan Church of the Annunciation, Ljubljana by Ali Eminov, on Flickr

IMG_1482 by Bill Sundstrom, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Ely Cathedral*

Cathedral in the Meadows by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toruń Cathedral, Poland​*


> *Church of St. John the Baptist and St. John the Evangelist*, since 1935 Minor Basilica, since 1992 the Cathedral of Toruń Diocese, is former main parish church of Old Town of Toruń. One of three Gothic churches of the town, built from brick, an aisled hall with a monumental west tower. The first church from the 13th century was a small hall without aisles and with polygonal presbytery. This was replaced by aisled hall church in the first half of the 14th century, which has been rebuilt many times and extended until it reached its present form at the end of 15th century. The interior is richly decorated and furnished. The earliest painted decorations in the presbytery date back to the 14th century and depict the Crucifixion and the Last Judgement. One of the side chapels is connected with Nicolaus Copernicus. There is a 13th-century baptismal font, supposedly used for baptizing the astronomer, 16th-century epitaph to him, and 18th-century monument. At the tower hangs Tuba Dei, the third-largest bell in Poland, cast in 1500.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Torun - St. Johns Cathedral by Ainunau, on Flickr


Cathedral of Saint John Interior_6290- by Howard Koons, on Flickr


Cathedral of SS John the Baptist & John the Evangelist, Toruń, Poland by ChihPing, on Flickr


Cathedral of SS John the Baptist & John the Evangelist, Toruń, Poland by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

breathtaking architecture both inside and out....and rich in gilded altars and paintings.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*León Cathedral, Spain​*


> *Santa María de León Cathedral*, also called The House of Light or the Pulchra Leonina is situated in the city of León in north-western Spain. It was built on the site of previous Roman baths of the 2nd century which, 800 years later, king Ordoño II converted into a palace.
> The León Cathedral, dedicated to Santa María de la Regla, was declared of Cultural Interest in 1844. It is known as the Pulchra Leonina and is a masterpiece of the Gothic style of the mid-13th century. The design is attributed to the architect Enrique. By the late 16th century it was virtually completed.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Catedral de León by Slayertxu, on Flickr


León, Spain by John Meckley, on Flickr


Leon Cathedral by Miriam Shadis, on Flickr


Leon Cathedral by Miriam Shadis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Notre-Dame de Fourvière, Lyon, France​*


> The *Basilica of Notre-Dame de Fourvière* (French: Basilique Notre-Dame de Fourvière) is a minor basilica in Lyon. It was built with private funds between 1872 and 1884 in a dominant position overlooking the city. The site it occupies was once the Roman forum of Trajan, the forum vetus (old forum), thus its name (as an inverted corruption of the French Vieux-Forum).
> Fourvière is dedicated to the Virgin Mary, to whom is attributed the salvation of the city of Lyon from the bubonic plague, the Black Death, that swept Europe in 1643. Each year in early December (December 8, day of the Immaculate Conception), Lyon thanks the Virgin for saving the city by lighting candles throughout the city, in what is called the Fête des Lumières or the Festival of Lights. The Virgin is also credited with saving the city a number of other times, such as from a Cholera epidemic in 1832, and from Prussian invasion in 1870.
> The design of the basilica, by Pierre Bossan, draws from both Romanesque and Byzantine architecture, two non-Gothic models that were unusual choices at the time. It has four main towers, and a belltower topped with a gilded statue of the Virgin Mary. It features fine mosaics, superb stained glass, and a crypt of Saint Joseph.


Source and more: Wikipedia


France-003038 - Basilica of Notre-Dame de Fourvière by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


Basilica of Notre‑Dame de Fourviere, Lyon by Khem A., on Flickr


France-002959 - Altar of Notre-Dame de Fourvière by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


France-002962 - Ceiling of Notre-Dame de Fourvière by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

360 Degree Manchester Cathedral 

Open in YouTube app or separate browser page for the 360 to work - swipe device or move mouse.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIk1UEjyp1M


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

360 Degree London Westminister
Swipe/Move device - view in mobile app or separate browser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w01r9nfjjU


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Glasgow Cathedral, Scotland.

Glasgow Cathedral by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gößweinstein Basilika, Germany​*


> *Pilgrimage church of the Holy Trinity*, 1730–1739 built during the reign of Fürstbischof Friedrich Carl von Schönborn according to plans by Balthasar Neumann, who also supervised the construction. Franciscan padre Prof. Dr. Luchesius Spätling applied for the denomination as Basilica minor. The church was elevated to the papal Basilica minor in 1948 by Pope Pius XII.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Gößweinstein Basilika 3 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


Gößweinstein Basilika 9 by miraculix1951, on Flickr​

Gößweinstein Basilika 8 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


Gößweinstein Basilika 1 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peterskirche, Vienna, Austria​*


> The *Peterskirche* (English: St. Peter's Church) is a Baroque Roman Catholic parish church in Vienna, Austria. It was transferred in 1970 by the Archbishop of Vienna Franz Cardinal König to the priests of the Opus Dei.
> The oldest church building (of which nothing remains today) dates back to the Early Middle Ages, and there is speculation that it could be the oldest church in Vienna (See Ruprechtskirche). That Roman church was built on the site of a Roman encampment.
> This church was replaced with a Romanesque church with a nave and two aisles. It is believed to have been established by Charlemagne around 800, although there is no evidence supporting this view. At the outside of the church, there is a relief sculpture by R. Weyr consecrated to the founding of the church by Charlemagne. In any case, a church of Saint Peter in Vienna is first mentioned in 1137. Around the end of the 12th century, the church became part of the Schottenstift.


Source and more: Wikipedia


peterskirche-vienna by jordi Doria Vidal, on Flickr


Peterskirche by Bernt Olsen, on Flickr


Wikipedia


Órgano de la Iglesia de San Pedro (Viena, 24-7-2016) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some more of the fabulous baroque pilgrimage church* Gößweinstein in Franconia, Germany*: 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Basilika_in_Goessweinstein.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gößweinstein_organ_P1210066_HDR.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gößweinstein_Deckenfresko_P1210121.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gößweinstein_Kanzel_P1210081.jpg

Allein diese (kultur)landschaftliche Einbettung, ein Traum:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Goessweinstein_Burg_und_Basilika-2.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Goessweinstein_Burg_und_Basilika-1.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Collegiate Church Saint-Didier, Avignon, France​*


> The collegiate church of Saint-Didier d'Avignon is a Gothic church built in the middle of the fourteenth century, classified as a historical monument on July 27, 19831.


Source and more: Wikipedia

​Wikipedia


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Collégiale Saint-Didier by Patrick, on Flickr


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Collégiale Saint-Didier by Patrick, on Flickr


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Collégiale Saint-Didier - Portement de Croix by Patrick, on Flickr



> This bas-relief is considered one of the first Renaissance works in France.


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Zagreb Cathedral, Croatia*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parochial church in Langenburg, Germany​*


> The Catholic parish Langenburg is assigned to the parish Gerabronn.
> In the Langenburg suburb of Unterregenbach, the excavation museum in the old school building exhibits exhibits of archaeological investigations of the abandoned, built between 980 and 1020 basilica. From her remained below the rectory the crypt and below the floor of the nave of today's Protestant parish church of St. Vitus some remains of the wall.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Langenburg 4 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


Langenburg Church 1 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


Langenburg Church 2 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo (Apr 30, 2018)

*Bialystok Cathedral, Poland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Peter and Paul Church, Mittenwald, Germany​*


> Catholic Parish Church of St. Peter and Paul, the originally Gothic church was baroqueized in 1740 by Wessobrunn artist Joseph Schmuzer. Ceiling painting and equipment of Matthäus Günther, carved Madonna of 1500.


Source and more: Wikipedia


idyllic Bavaria by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


St.Peter und Paul by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


Untitled by Eric Wüstenhagen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Michael's Cathedral, Veszprém, Hungary​*


> St. Michael's Cathedral Basilica, (Hungarian: Szent Mihály székesegyház) also called Veszprém Cathedral, is a religious building of the Catholic Church that serves as the cathedral of the Archdiocese of Veszprém and is located in the city of Veszprém, Hungary.
> Archaeological findings indicate that already in the year 1001 there was a church on the site. This church is mentioned in documents stored in the Abbey of Pannonhalma. In 1380, after a fire, the cathedral was rebuilt in the Gothic style and dedicated in 1400. To this period belong parts of the still existing crypt. The building was partially destroyed later during the Turkish occupation. In the eighteenth century the church was restored in the Romanesque and Gothic styles, the surviving baroque elements were eliminated in the restoration of 1907-1910. Between the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, the cathedral hosted musical events such as concerts of works by famous European composers such as Mozart, Haydn and Ludwig van Beethoven. In 1981 the cathedral was elevated by Pope John Paul II to the rank of minor basilica. In 1993 it became the metropolitan cathedral and received from the monastery of Niedernburg the relics of Queen Gisela, wife of Stephen I, venerated as blessed by the Catholic church and considered one of the important personalities for the church in that country.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Veszprém by monkeysbusiness, on Flickr


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Shrine of Our Lady of Trsat, Rijeka, Croatia​*


> The Shrine of Our Lady of Trsat (Croatian: Gospa Trsatska) is a church on the flat area at the top of Trsat hill and the subject of a legend dating from the 13th century. In May 1291 Mary's house in Nazareth is said to have appeared here, moved by angels from Nazareth, then mysteriously disappeared later, to be discovered in Italy, in Loreto, where it still stands today as a shrine. According to one version the Holy House was brought from the Holy Land by the Crusaders. Prince Nikola Frankopan sent a delegation to Nazareth to measure the foundations as he had presumably only the stones in his possession and not the whole walls. He rebuilt the Holy House and the Frankopan Family then gave the Holy House to the Pope and, as the nearest Papal lands were near Ancona, the House was shipped there and placed in Loreto.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Crkva Gospe Trsatske by Djole Novi, on Flickr​

Crkva Gospe Trsatske by Djole Novi, on Flickr


Crkva Gospe Trsatske by Djole Novi, on Flickr


Crkva Gospe Trsatske by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin Mary, Varaždin, Croatia​*


> The Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin Mary (Croatian: Katedrala Uznesenja Blažene Djevice Marije na nebo) also called Varaždin Cathedral It is a Catholic church located in Varaždin, Croatia. The church is from 1997, the cathedral of the Diocese of Varaždin.
> Varazdin Cathedral was built in Baroque style between 1642 and 1646 by the Jesuit order. The bell tower was built in 1676, the sacristy was completed in 1726. After the abolition of the Jesuit order in 1773, the church passes to the Paulines. Later, the church was secularized in 1788 and converted into a barn for military purposes. In 1797 he was re-consecrated as a church.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Varaždinska katedrala by Djole Novi, on Flickr


Varaždinska katedrala by Djole Novi, on Flickr


Varaždinska katedrala by Djole Novi, on Flickr


Varaždinska katedrala by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Alcobaça Monastery / ALCOBAÇA, PORTUGAL*

*Construction period: 12th, 13th and 18th centuries (1178 to 1702)*
*Architectural styles: Gothic and Baroque*




> The *Alcobaça Monastery* (Portuguese: Mosteiro de Alcobaça, Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça) is a Roman Catholic church located in the town of Alcobaça.
> 
> The monastery was founded in the medieval period by the first Portuguese King, Afonso Henriques, in 1153, and maintained a close association with the Kings of Portugal throughout its history.
> 
> ...



Monastery of Alcobaça #1 by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


Monastery of Alcobaça #2 by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


Monastery of Alcobaça #3 by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


Monastery of Alcobaça #4 by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Vierzehnheiligen Pilgrimage Church in Franconia (1723-1772) by Balthasar Neumann by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Augustine's Church, Hedon, East Yorkshire, UK​*


> *St Augustine's Church, Hedon* is a Church of England parish church located in Hedon, East Riding of Yorkshire, England. The church is a Grade I listed building.
> The church dates from the Middle Ages. The oldest part of the church dates from 1190.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Church light trails by Hedon Blog, on Flickr







Wikimedia


St Augustine's lit up by Hedon Blog, on Flickr


Church orange sky.... by Hedon Blog, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

leon chatedral, spain 
MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA. (XXXIV) Para los que miran buscando ver... by Brian Wayfarer, no Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Grundtvigs Church, Copenhagen

Grundtvigs Kirke, Copenhagen, Denmark by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

djole13 said:


> *St Augustine's Church, Hedon, East Yorkshire, UK​*
> 
> Source and more: Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Love the stained-glass windows.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

mobus said:


> Love the stained-glass windows.


^^ The stained-glass windows are decorations of every church and cathedral. ^^


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille Cathedral, Lille, France​*


> *Lille Cathedral*, the Basilica of Notre Dame de la Treille (French: Basilique-cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-la-Treille de Lille), is a Roman Catholic church and basilica located in Lille, France. It is the cathedral church of the Archdiocese of Lille. An example of Gothic Revival architecture, the cathedral is considered a national monument.
> The church was built in honor of the Virgin Mary and takes its name from a 12th-century statue of the saint that has miraculous properties ascribed to it. The project of its construction, which was carried out by a commission that brought together representatives of the clergy and lay members of the upper middle class such as Charles Kolb-Bernard, had a twofold objective. The first was to rebuild a large church in the heart of the city, after the destruction of the Collegiate Church of St. Peter during the French Revolution, which had housed the statue of Our Lady of the Treille for more than six hundred years. The second was to establish an episcopal see in Lille, which then belonged to the Archdiocese of Cambrai. This creation was considered essential to establish the city's status as a religious capital and to serve the growing population during the period of the Industrial Revolution. The building was therefore designated from the outset to be a future cathedral.
> Its construction, which spanned nearly a hundred and fifty years, began in 1854 with the laying of a foundation stone and the launch of an international competition for the design of a building inspired by the "Gothic style of the first half of the 13th century".


Source and more: Wikipedia


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de la Treille by Elvin, on Flickr


Lille cathedral by Tammy Jackson, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-la-Treille de Lille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valaam Monastery, Valaam, Karelia​*


> *The Valaam Monastery*, or Valamo Monastery is a stauropegic Orthodox monastery in Russian Karelia, located on Valaam, the largest island in Lake Ladoga, the largest lake in Europe.
> The monastery of Valaam has a unique tradition of singing, called the Valaam chant, that combines some features of Byzantine and Znamenny chants.


Source and more: Wikipedia









Wikipedia


Karelia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Karelia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Karelia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*All Saints Church, Kingston upon Thames, London, England​*


> *All Saints Church* is the historic parish church of Kingston upon Thames on the edge of London, and is set between the ancient Market Place and the main shopping centre. It forms part of the Diocese of Southwark and with the church of St John, it forms a team of Anglican churches serving residents, businesses, schools and Kingston University. The church is the only Grade I listed building (but not structure) in Kingston.
> A church at Kingston sprang up in Saxon times and Egbert, king of Wessex, held his great council at the site in 838. Seven Saxon kings of England, including Athelstan and Ethelred the Unready, were crowned here in the 10th century. The present church was begun in 1120 under the orders of Henry I and has been developed since then. It is a cruciform church with a central tower and a four-bay nave, with Perpendicular clerestory, choir, north and south aisles, transepts and chapels. The exterior is of flint with stone dressings and a parapet of stone battlements.


Source and more: Wikipedia


All Saints Church, Kingston Upon Thames by Photator, on Flickr


A trip to a local church 1 by LEIGH KEMP 📷 🎨 ✈, on Flickr


A trip to a local church 5 by LEIGH KEMP 📷 🎨 ✈, on Flickr


A trip to a local church 2 by LEIGH KEMP 📷 🎨 ✈, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hofkirche, Neuburg on the Danube, Germany​*


> The Hofkirche is a Catholic church in Neuburg on the Danube in the bishopric of Augsburg in Bavaria.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Neuburg an der Donau (Bavaria), Hofkirche zu Unserer Lieben Frauen, iglesia a la Bienaventurada Virgen María, church to the Blessed Virgin Mary, chiesa alla Benedetta Vergine Maria, église à la Bénie Vierge Marie, Najświętsza Maryja Panna (Amalienstraße) by Josef Lex (El buen soldado Švejk), on Flickr









Wikipedia







Wikipedia


2010 01 02 Germania - Neuburg an der Danau - Hofkirche_1228 by Konga Kapo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abbey of Santa María la Real de Las Huelgas, Burgos, Castile and León, Spain​*


> The Abbey of Santa María la Real de Las Huelgas is a monastery of Cistercian nuns located approximately 1.5 km west of the city of Burgos in Spain. The word huelgas, which usually refers to "labour strikes" in modern Spanish, refers in this case to land which had been left fallow. Historically, the monastery has been the site of many weddings of royal families, both foreign and Spanish, including that of Edward I of England to Eleanor of Castile in 1254, for example. The defensive tower of the Abbey is also the birthplace of King Peter of Castile.


Source and more: Wikipedia


AÑO_1181 by Garcerán Rubén, on Flickr


Atril y sarcofago by Angel Rejos, on Flickr


Monasterio Santa María la Real de las Huelgas. by Elena, on Flickr


Santa María la Real de las Huelgas by Elena, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arundel Cathedral, West Sussex, England​*


> The *Cathedral Church of Our Lady and St Philip Howard* is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Arundel, West Sussex, England. Dedicated in 1873 as the Catholic parish church of Arundel, it became a cathedral at the foundation of the Diocese of Arundel and Brighton in 1965. It now serves as the seat of the Bishop of Arundel and Brighton.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Arundel Cathedral by chrisgj6, on Flickr


Priestly Ordination of Fr Jack Lusted by Bishop Richard Moth at Arundel Cathedral on 19 December 2018 by Diocese of Arundel & Brighton, on Flickr


Arundel Cathedral by Yvonne Windsor, on Flickr


Arundel Cathedral by Barry Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloucester Cathedral, England​*


> *Gloucester Cathedral*, formally the Cathedral Church of St Peter and the Holy and Indivisible Trinity, in Gloucester, England, stands in the north of the city near the River Severn. It originated in 678 or 679 with the foundation of an abbey dedicated to Saint Peter (dissolved by Henry VIII).


Source and more: Wikipedia


Gloucester Cathedral exterior by barnyz, on Flickr


Gloucester Cathedral Quire by K B, on Flickr


interior by barnyz, on Flickr


Gloucester Cathedral by chrisgj6, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St Peter and St Paul, Coleshill, England​*


> The *Church of St. Peter and St. Paul*, often referred to as *Coleshill Parish Church*, is a parish church of the Church of England located in Coleshill, Warwickshire. The church is a Grade I listed building.
> The oldest part of the church dates back to the 14th century, but most of the rest of the church was built in the 15th century. There is a clue to a church before this with the Norman font in the church. There is evidence of a priest here as far back as 1086. Norman foundations were found here during excavations but it is not known when the first church was built at this site. Due to the wooded area that used to surround Coleshill, it is thought that before the current church began construction there must have been a church made from timber, almost certainly on the site of the current church.


Source and more: Wikipedia


St Peter & St Paul, Coleshill, North Warwickshire. by Vinnyman_One, on Flickr


Church of St Peter and St Paul, Coleshill by Ronald Morgan, on Flickr


St Peter and St Paul, Coleshill, Warwickshire, East Window by Amanda Slater, on Flickr


St Peter and St Paul, Coleshill, Warwickshire, Tower North by Amanda Slater, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sts. Peter and Paul Cathedral, Pécs, Hungary​*


> *Sts. Peter and Paul's Cathedral Basilica* (Hungarian: Szent Péter és Szent Pál székesegyház), also called *Pécs Cathedral*, is a religious building of the Catholic church that serves as the cathedral of the Diocese of Pécs, and is located in the city of Pécs, Hungary.
> The foundations of the cathedral of Pécs are from the Roman period, around the fourth century. It is believed that at the site of the cathedral today an early Christian basilica, which spread westwards between the eighth and ninth centuries. Under the reign of Stephen I, the decision to modify the construction and, presumably, the two western towers date from this period was taken. After a great fire of 1064 was carried out construction of the Romanesque basilica, with the participation of Italian architects. In the Middle Ages, the church was enlarged with two lateral towers and Gothic chapels. After the damage and degradation caused by the Turkish occupation (1543-1686) there were attempts to restore the building. The neo-Romanesque appearance today is the result of the reconstruction carried out between 1882 and 1891, faithfully fulfilled the original plans of the cathedral architect Friedrich von Schmidt Viennese. The length of the church is 70 meters, with a width of 22 meters and height in the towers of up to 60 meters.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Pécs Cathedral by Theron LaBounty, on Flickr


Pecs Cathedral by Michael Gabelmann, on Flickr


Pécs Cathedral by Zoran M., on Flickr

*Crypt*


Pécs Cathedral by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Christ the King Cathedral, Reykjavík, Iceland​*


> *Landakotskirkja* (Landakot's Church), formally Basilika Krists konungs (The *Basilica of Christ the King*), is the cathedral of the Catholic Church in Iceland. Often referred to as Kristskirkja (Christ's Church), Landakotskirkja is in the western part of Reykjavík, Iceland's capital city.
> The first Catholic priests to arrive in Iceland after the Reformation were the Frenchmen Bernard Bernard and Jean-Baptiste Baudoin. They bought the Landakot farmstead in Reykjavík and settled there in the early 19th century. They built a small chapel in 1864. A few years later, a small wooden church was erected by Túngata, close to Landakot. After the First World War, Icelandic Catholics saw the need to build a bigger church for the growing number of Catholics. They decided to build a Neo-Gothic church and entrusted the task to the architect Guðjón Samúelsson. After years of construction, Landakotskirkja was finally sanctified on 23 July 1929. It was the largest church in Iceland at the time. Today, Landakotskirkja is a distinct landmark in western Reykjavík. The only Catholic school in Iceland was located nearby on the same land.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Landakotskirkja by Pétur Friðgeirsson, on Flickr


Landakotskirkja by Pascal PETIT, on Flickr


Landakotskirkja by FraterWM, on Flickr


Landakotskirkja (The Landakot Church), a Catholic Church in Reykjavik by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapel of Meritxell, Andorra​*


> *Our Lady of Meritxell* is an Andorran Roman Catholic statue depicting an apparition of the Virgin Mary. Our Lady of Meritxell is the patron saint of Andorra. The original statue dated from the late 12th century. However, the chapel in which it was housed burned down on September 8 1972, and the statue was destroyed. A replica can be found in the new Meritxell Chapel, designed in 1976 by Ricardo Bofill.
> In the late 12th century, on January 6, a wild rose in bloom was found by villagers from Meritxell going to Mass in Canillo. It was out of season and at its base was found a statue of the Virgin and Child. The statue was placed in the Canillo church. However, the statue was found under the same wild rose the next day. The statue was taken to the church of Encamp. However, as before, the statue was again found under the same wild rose on the next day. As in similar legends elsewhere, the villagers of Meritxell took this as a sign and decided to build a new chapel in their town after they found an open space miraculously untouched by the winter snows.
> The feast day of Our Lady of Meritxell is September 8 and the Andorran National Day.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Santuari de Meritxell, Andorra by Paul McClure, on Flickr


Vaulted interior, Santuari de Meritxell, Andorra by Paul McClure, on Flickr


Shrine at Santuari de Meritxell, Andorra by Paul McClure, on Flickr


Image of lost retablo, Santa Maria de Meritxell, Andorra by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of the Sacred Heart, Brussels, Belgium​*


> The *National Basilica of the Sacred Heart* (French: Basilique Nationale du Sacré-Cœur, Dutch: Nationale Basiliek van het Heilig-Hart) is a Roman Catholic Minor Basilica and parish church in Brussels, Belgium. The church was dedicated to the Sacred Heart, inspired by the Basilique du Sacré-Coeur in Paris. Symbolically, King Leopold II laid the first stone of the basilica in 1905 during the celebrations of the 75th anniversary of Belgian independence. The construction was halted by the two World Wars and finished only in 1969. Belonging to the Metropolitan Archbishopric of Mechelen-Brussels, it is one of the ten largest Roman Catholic churches by area in the world.
> Located in the Parc Elisabeth atop the Koekelberg Hill in Brussels' Koekelberg municipality, the church is popularly known as the Koekelberg Basilica. The massive brick and concrete reinforced church features two thin towers and a green copper dome that rises 89 metres (292 ft) above the ground, dominating the northwestern skyline of Brussels.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Basilica_of_the_Sacred_Heart by Romanus Timothy, on Flickr


belgium_brussels_basilica_07 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr


5D138247 by rndman, on Flickr


belgium_brussels_basilica_08 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. John the Baptist Cathedral, Lublin, Poland​*


> The *St. John the Baptist Cathedral* (Polish: Archikatedra św. Jana Chrzciciela ) also called *Lublin Cathedral* It is a religious building that is located in the city of Lublin in Poland. It was built between 1592 and 1617 as a church of the Society of Jesus. It was one of the first baroque churches in Poland. Since the early 19th century is the cathedral of the diocese and since 1992, is the cathedral church of the Archdiocese of Lublin.
> The church was built between 1592 and 1617 as a church of the Jesuits. The design was modeled after the Chiesa del Gesù in Rome comes from Giovanni Maria Bernadoni. It is a three-aisled basilica with a wide nave.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Archcathedral of St. John Baptist and St. John Evangelist by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr


Archcathedral of St. John Baptist and St. John Evangelist - interior by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr


St John the Baptist's Cathedral, Lublin by vaganto, on Flickr


St. John the Baptist Cathedral, Lublin by Mial1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz Cathedral, France​*


> *Cathedral of Saint Stephen of Metz* (French: Cathédrale Saint Étienne de Metz), also known as Metz Cathedral, is a historic Roman Catholic cathedral in Metz, capital of Lorraine, France. Saint-Étienne de Metz is the cathedral of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Metz and the seat of the Bishop of Metz, currently Pierre Raffin. The cathedral treasury exhibits the millennium rich collection of the Bishopric of Metz, including paraments and items used for the Eucharist.
> Saint-Stephen of Metz has one of the highest naves in the world. The cathedral is nicknamed the Good Lord's Lantern (French: la Lanterne du Bon Dieu), displaying the largest expanse of stained glass in the world with 6,496 m2 (69,920 sq ft).[6] Those stained glass windows include works by Gothic and Renaissance master glass makers Hermann von Münster, Theobald of Lixheim, and Valentin Bousch and romantic Charles-Laurent Maréchal, tachist Roger Bissière, cubist Jacques Villon, and modernist Marc Chagall.


Source and more: Wikipedia


Metz Cathedral, France by -Rushikesh, on Flickr


Kathedrale - Metz-France remastered by Fred Stein, on Flickr


Metz Cathedral - Rose window by x1klima, on Flickr


Metz Cathedral - Organ by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mondsee Abbey, Austria​*


> *Mondsee Abbey* (German: Kloster Mondsee) was a Benedictine monastery in Mondsee in Upper Austria.
> St.Michael parish church in Mondsee. Interior with gothic vaults ( 15th century ).


Source and more: Wikipedia


2013-03-17 at 12-00-02 by Jeff Farr, on Flickr


Mondsee Abbey-1 by paulineE2, on Flickr


2013-03-17 at 12-07-06 by Jeff Farr, on Flickr


2013-03-17 at 12-08-47 by Jeff Farr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ávila Cathedral, Spain​*


> The *Cathedral of the Saviour* (Spanish: Catedral de Cristo Salvador) is a Catholic church in Ávila in the south of Old Castile, Spain. It was built in the late Romanesque and Gothic architectural traditions.
> It was planned as a cathedral-fortress, its apse being one of the turrets of the city walls.
> It is not known exactly when the construction of the cathedral began. Two theories exist. One states that Alvar García started its construction in 1091 inside the remains of a previous Romanesque Church of the Saviour, which was left in ruins as a result of successive Muslim attacks, and that Alfonso VII of Castile raised the money necessary to build it. Other historians believe the Cathedral to be the work of the maestro Fruchel in the 12th century coinciding with the repopulation of Castille led by Raymond of Burgundy.


Source and more: Wikipedia


The Cathedral by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr


Avila Cathedral by Dong-hyung Han, on Flickr


In the name of God. by Juan Martín Simón, on Flickr


Catedral Ávila 15 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Katskhi Monastery, Georgia*

The Katskhi Monastery of Nativity of the Savior is a medieval monastery in Georgia, located in the village of Katskhi near the town of Chiatura. It was built at the behest of the Baguashi family in the period of 988–1014. The church building is noted for a hexagonal design and rich ornamentation. Closed down by the Soviet government in 1924, the monastery was revived in 1990 and is now operated by the Eparchy of Sachkhere and Chiatura of the Georgian Orthodox Church.


Church of Nativity by Вера Заварицкая, on Flickr

Katskhi Nativity of the Savior Monastery by Вера Заварицкая, on Flickr

Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Samtavisi, Georgia*

Samtavisi (Georgian: სამთავისი) is an eleventh-century Georgian Orthodox cathedral in eastern Georgia,
in the region of Shida Kartli, some 45km from the nation’s capital Tbilisi.









https://500px.com/photo/228385685/samtavisi-cathedral-georgia-by-michael-kochiashvili

Samtavisi Cathedral (Georgian: სამთავისი); 11th century by Sea-Soul Bata, on Flickr

Samtavisi Cathedral, Georgia by luka beselia, on Flickr

სამთავისი / Samtavisi (11th century) by Sea-Soul Bata, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariatrost Basilica, Graz, Austria​*


> The Baroque *Mariatrost Basilica* on top of the Purberg hill in Mariatrost, a district of Graz, is one of the most famous pilgrimage sites of Styria in Austria.
> The pilgrimage church stands prominently on top of the Purberg hill (469 m) in the northeast of Graz. It can be reached using the 200 or more steps of the Angelus stair. The basilica is classified as a Baroque building. Two front towers (61 m) and a dome, visible from a great distance, are the characteristic attributes of the church, which is enclosed by two projecting wings of a former monastery once occupied by the Pauline Fathers (1708–86) and later by the Franciscans (1842–1996).
> The building was begun in 1714 by Andreas Stengg and his son Johann Georg Stengg and finished in 1724. The pulpit by Veit Königer (1730/31) is the masterpiece of the furnishings. The frescoes on the ceiling by Lukas von Schram and Johann Baptist Scheidt are of particular importance.
> The main altar includes a statue of the Madonna originally created in the Gothic period around 1465, but altered to the Baroque style in 1695 by Bernhard Echter.
> The Mariatrost Basilica is the second most important Marian shrine of Styria after Mariazell Basilica.


Source and more: Wikipedia


church by barnyz, on Flickr


Graz, Mariatrost Basilica by barnyz, on Flickr


Untitled by Kathy Sonne, on Flickr


Mariatrost Basilica 6/10/07 by alexinaustria, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Monte in Braga

*Declared on July 7, 2019 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO*



> *(iv)
> to be an outstanding example of a type of building, architectural or technological ensemble or landscape which illustrates (a) significant stage(s) in human history;*​





> Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Monte in Braga (Portugal) — The site, a cultural landscape located on the slopes of Mount Espinho, overlooking the city of Braga in the north of Portugal, evokes Christian Jerusalem, recreating a sacred mount crowned with a church. The sanctuary was developed over a period of more than 600 years, primarily in a Baroque style, and illustrates a European tradition of creating Sacri Monti (sacred mountains), promoted by the Catholic Church at the Council of Trent in the 16th century, in reaction to the Protestant Reformation. The Bom Jesus ensemble is centred on a Via Crucis that leads up the western slope of the mount. It includes a series of chapels that house sculptures evoking the Passion of Christ, as well as fountains, allegorical sculptures and formal gardens. The Via Crucis culminates at the church, which was built between 1784 and 1811. The granite buildings have whitewashed plaster façades, framed by exposed stonework. The celebrated Stairway of the Five Senses, with its walls, steps, fountains, statues and other ornamental elements, is the most emblematic Baroque work within the property.​





MaXxImE said:


> *Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Monte / BRAGA, PORTUGAL*
> 
> *Construction period: 18th century*
> *Architectural styles: Baroque, Rococo, Neoclassical*
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Royal Building of Mafra – Palace, Basilica, Convent, Cerco Garden and Hunting Park (Tapada)

*Declared on July 7, 2019 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO*



> *(iv)
> to be an outstanding example of a type of building, architectural or technological ensemble or landscape which illustrates (a) significant stage(s) in human history;*​





> Located 30 km northwest of Lisbon, the site was conceived by King João V in 1711 as a tangible representation of his conception of the monarchy and the State. This imposing quadrangular building houses the king’s and queen's palaces, the royal chapel, shaped like a Roman baroque basilica, a Franciscan monastery and a library containing 36,000 volumes. The complex is completed by the Cerco garden, with its geometric layout, and the royal hunting park (Tapada). The Royal Mafra Building is one of the most remarkable works undertaken by King João V, which illustrates the power and reach of the Portuguese Empire. João V adopted Roman and Italian baroque architectural and artistic models and commissioned works of art that make Mafra an exceptional example of Italian Baroque.​





JohnnyMass said:


> *Basilica of Mafra National Palace / MAFRA, PORTUGAL*
> 
> *Construction period: 18th century (1717 to 1735)*
> *Architectural style: Baroque*
> ...


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schönenberg pilgrimage church, Germany*



> *Schönenberg* is a town in the district of Lörrach in Baden-Württemberg in Germany. The convent within the town is a popular pilgrimage site for Roman Catholics.


Source and more: Wikipedia

Wallfahrtskirche Schönenberg by .rog3r1, on Flickr


Wallfahrtskirche Schönenberg by Guenter Kurz, on Flickr


Ellwangen Wallfahrtskirche auf dem Schönenberg by Karl Stanglahner, on Flickr


Ellwangen, Wallfahrtskirche auf dem Schönenberg by Karl Stanglahner, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Kilian church** in Bad Heilbrunn, Germany*


Idyllic Bavaria by the cemetery wall by Werner Boehm, on Flickr


Bad Heilbrunn, St. Kilian by Werner Boehm, on Flickr


little treasures of Bavaria by Werner Boehm, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARÍA DE HUERTA MONASTERY, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

The Monastery of Santa María de Huerta is a Cistercian monastery located in Santa María de Huerta, a village of the Spanish Province of Soria, within the autonomous community of Castile and León. The first stone of the building was laid by Alfonso VII of León and Castile in 1179.

Monasterio de Santa María de Huerta by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María de Huerta by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María de Huerta by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr

Santa María de Huerta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María de Huerta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María de Huerta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María de Huerta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María de Huerta by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María de Huerta, Claustro Gótico. by Julian Ocón, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHURCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ANUNCIADA, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

The church of Our Lady of the Announced of Urueña (Province of Valladolid, Spain), is located outside the walled area of the village, in the valley. It was built in the 11th century according to the Lombard Romanesque style ("first Romanesque").

Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada, Urueña by Pedro Mesonero, en Flickr

Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada (Urueña). by albertxebic, en Flickr

Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada (Antiguamente: San Pedro de Cubillas) (S.XI) (Urueña) [Valladolid] by Albrecht Hariwald, en Flickr

Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada by Mónica, en Flickr

Urueña (Castille et Léon), ermitage Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada - 06 by Roger Joseph, en Flickr

410 - Interior - Ermita Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada - Urueña (Valladolid) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

409 - Cúpula - Ermita Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada - Urueña (Valladolid) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada de Urueña Siglo XI by Jose Luis RDS, en Flickr

Ermita de La Anunciada III by Luis Díez, en Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

* Brahe Church, Visingsö, Sweden*


> Brahe Church (Swedish: Brakekyrkan) is a church building on the island of Visingsö in the lake of Vättern in Sweden. Belonging to the Visingsö Parish of the Church of Sweden, it was opened in 1636 as Wisingsborg Castle Church (Swedish: Wisingsborgs slottskyrka).
> Brahe Church was erected as a royal church at the beginning of the 17th century. A church built in the Middle Ages, Ströja Church, already existed on its site at that time.
> The church is a spacious hall church in the Renaissance style. It is made of clay slate, sandstone and limestone, and its roof is covered with copper that was donated by a sister of Per Brahe the Younger, Christina Brahe.


Source and more: Wikipedia

2010-05-22 06-05 Schweden 0374 Visingsö, Brahekyrkan by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

Sweden by Jennifer Harvey, on Flickr

Brahe Church, Visingsö by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Brahe Church Visingsö Sweden 12th cent by kosho1980, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MIGUEL DE ESCALADA, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEÓN, SPAIN

San Miguel de Escalada was a monastery located near the town of the same name, in the municipality of Gradefes, province of León. It is located on the Camino de Santiago, 27 km from the city of León. Currently, only the temple remains of the monastery. The monastery was consecrated in 913 by Abbot Alfonso, who had arrived in León with other monks from Córdoba.

Mozarabic work for some authors, would be included within the so-called art of repopulation. The Mozarabic temple was built reusing materials from previous times, Visigothic and Roman. It has the category of National Monument since 1886.

San Miguel de la Escalada 2,iglesia, León by Miguel Jaramillo Blasco, en Flickr

SAN MIGUEL DE ESCALADA - León. by canduela, en Flickr

San Miguel de la Escalada by Asun Idoate, en Flickr

San miguel de la Escalada (León) by Rocío Alegre, en Flickr

San Miguel de la Escalada Castiglia e Leon, Spagna by Francesco Fratta, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Miguel de Escalada. Arquería by José Luis Filpo, en Flickr

San Miguel de la Escalada (León) by Manuel Alende Maceira, en Flickr

San Miguel de la Escalada (León)-4 by Francisco Javier Guerra Hernando, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Miguel de Escalada. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

San Miguel de Escalada y la luna by Jose Iglesias, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHURCH OF SANTA MARÍA DE MELQUE, SAN MARTÍN DE MONTALBAN, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA, SPAIN

There was originally a Roman settlement at the location, with five dams across the two brooks that surround a small, rocky hill. Santa María de Melque came into being as a monastic collection inside the Catholic Kingdom of Toledo. Construction commenced in the 7th century, coinciding with the end of the Visigothic kingdom. It has been argued that construction came to a halt with the arrival of the Arabs, to be continued later, although there is a counter-argument that the architecture shows Syrian influence (specifically Syro-Umayyad). It appears that there was an Islamic settlement at Melque in the 8th century.

With the conquest of Toledo by King Alfonso VI of León and Castile in 1085, the temple recovered its liturgical function without losing its military function. The anthropomorphic tombs located to the east and the remains of barbicans are testimonies of this historic period.

Santa María de Melque by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

Santa María de Melque P1120532 by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

Santa María de Melque by Eduardo Salas, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María de Melque by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Santa María de Melque by Eduardo Salas, en Flickr

Interior de Santa María de Melque by Angel Seco, en Flickr

Interior de Santa María de Melque by Angel Seco, en Flickr

Atardecer sobre la Ermita de Santa Maria de Melque. by Carlos C, en Flickr

La hora azul en Santa Maria de Melque. by Carlos C, en Flickr

Santa María de Melque by Daniel Pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Grundtvigs Kirke, Copenhagen, Denmark

Grundtvigs Kirke, Copenhagen, Denmark by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

the Basilica of the H.H. Agatha and Barbara in Oudenbosch (Netherlands)


























Visit the Basilica - Oudenbosch Basilica


Would you like to visit the Oudenbosch Basilica? A visit is free of charge. Visit one of the most beautiful churches of the Netherlands.




www.basiliekoudenbosch.com


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HERMITAGE OF SAN PANTALEON DE LOSA, VALLE DE LOSA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN
Hermitage made up of two naves, one Romanesque and the other Gothic. The Romanesque hermitage has a semicircular apse in this style, with columns with buttresses with capitals and an oven vault. Half window, three archivolts with capitals and columns, geometric and vegetal decoration. dogs with different decoration. The first section with a vault on pendentives, cover at the foot, with three archivolts slightly pointed with Atlantean figures as a caryatid, capitals and columns with very rich and diverse decoration; two other windows with two archivolts, columns and capitals that correspond to other similar ones in the interior.
During the time of the Crusades, tradition placed the Holy Grail in Mont-Salvat, in the north of Spain, the current Sierra Salvada, which closes the Losa valley in the north. Three possible locations: San Pantaleón de Losa, Vallejo and Santa María de Siones.
Just five kilometers from this enigmatic hermitage is the small village of Criales de Losa, whose name evokes the root "grail". It is assured that, in past times, the place was called "Grails", although there is no documentary evidence. In any case, the geographical proximity of a mountain range, La Salvada, and a village, Criales, which allude so directly to the legend of the Holy Chalice, is still surprising. There is no other town or place in Spain that accumulates such suggestive names

San Pantaleón de Losa (Burgos) by Raul G. Coto, en Flickr

San Pantaleón de Losa by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, en Flickr

San Pantaleón de Losa by Luis Cortés Zacarías, en Flickr

SAN PANTALEON DE LOSA - Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

San Pantaleón de Losa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

SAN PANTALEON DE LOSA - Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

San Pantaleon de Losa by CEDER Merindades, en Flickr

San Pantaleón de Losa (Burgos) by Raul G. Coto, en Flickr

San Pantaleón de la Losa by Adrian Vazque Fernandez, en Flickr

San Pantaleón de Losa (Burgos) by Raul G. Coto, en Flickr


*


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Orthodox church by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN BAUDELIO DE BERLANGA HERMITAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

The Hermitage of San Baudelio de Berlanga (is an early 11th-century church at Caltojar in the province of Soria, Castile and León, Spain). It is an important example of Mozarabic architecture for its peculiarities, in what was then the frontier between Islamic and Christian lands. It is dedicated to Saint Baudilus or Baudel.

No records provide evidence of the construction of the church, but it is apparent that it belongs to the group of Mozarabic churches built throughout northern Spain during the tenth and eleventh centuries. San Baudelio sets itself apart from the rest of the architecture in the Castile region because it is an uncommon example of the Mozarabic style, rather than the much more numerous examples of Moorish influenced architecture from Andalusia, which are found farther west in León

Ermita de San Baudelio by Angel de los Rios, en Flickr

San Baudelio de Berlanga. Soria by José Luis, en Flickr

San Baudelio de Berlanga by Carlos, en Flickr

San Baudelio by madrioso, en Flickr

SAN BAUDELIO by OLIVIA BENGOA, en Flickr

Ermita de San Baudelio by GFB El Camino, en Flickr

SAN BAUDELIO by OLIVIA BENGOA, en Flickr

San Baudelio by laluzdivinadetusojos, en Flickr

San Baudelio by laluzdivinadetusojos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTOS JUSTO Y PASTOR CHURCH, OLLEROS DE PISUERGA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN
Relevant example of rock architecture of the Pisuerga valley, excavated in a sandstone promontory. Associated with the church, is the rock necropolis, with trapezoidal and oval anthropomorphic and bath graves, as well as a kind of caves or habitats also excavated in rock, possibly pre-Romanesque and with a sacred character in origin. Exempt and displaced a few meters to the south, the bell tower is located.

Iglesia rupestre en olleros de pisuerga by Jose Luis Cidón, en Flickr

Iglesia rupestre de Olleros de Pisuerga by Rafael Rodríguez, en Flickr

Iglesia rupestre en olleros de pisuerga by Jose Luis Cidón, en Flickr

Iglesia rupestre de Olleros de Pisuerga (Palencia) by jpturiel, en Flickr

OLLEROS DE PISUERGA Palencia by canduela, en Flickr

324 - Capitel Interior - Iglesia Rupestre Santos Justo y Pastor - Olleros de Pisuerga (Palencia) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

Iglesia Olleros by Jose M Rojo, en Flickr

Torre Olleros by Jose M Rojo, en Flickr

Iglesia rupestre San Justo y San Pastor. Olleros de Pisuerga (Palencia) by lalamoni, en Flickr

Torre de la Iglesia de los Santos Justo y Pastor by Fernando Jiménez, en Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*St Ouen in Rouen:
Nave of Saint-Ouen in Rouen by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*St-Maclou in Rouen:

Rouen: Facade of Church of St-Maclou with Flamboyant Gothic doorway, 1437-1517. by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mende Cathedral:

Mende Cathedral, Lozère: Two belfries, on the left is the &#x27;Clocher de l&#x27;Évêque which contrasts strongly with the other belfry, &#x27;Clocher des Chanoines&#x27; by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Regensburg:

Regensburg, Bavaria by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Vatican City:

Piazza San Pietro in Vatican City by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grimbergen Abbey church, Grimbergen, Belgium*​


> Grimbergen Abbey is a Premonstratensian monastery in Grimbergen, Flemish Brabant, Belgium, established in 1128 in the place of an earlier foundation of Augustinian Canons.
> The abbey itself was dissolved in 1796 in the aftermath of the French Revolution, but the abbey church of Saint Servatius survived as the parish church of Grimbergen. After the French Revolution the abbey was reinstated. The building in its present form dates from 1660. It was elevated to the status of basilica minor in 1999.



P1010767 by w_a_miller, on Flickr

P1050078 by Atanas Ivanov, on Flickr

IMG_6773 by Fr James Bradley, on Flickr

P1050088 by Atanas Ivanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The abbey and the St. Martin's Basilica, Weingarten, Germany*


> The abbey and the St. Martin's Basilica are a major attraction on the tourist route known as the Oberschwäbische Barockstrasse (Upper Swabian Baroque Route).
> The current church was built between 1715 and 1724 in the Italian-German Baroque style according to plans by Franz Beer, with magnificent Cosmas Damian Asam's frescoes. The church is the second largest church in Germany, and is the largest Baroque church in Germany. The 102 meter long church is known as the "Swabian St. Peter's" since this church is almost exactly one-half the size of St. Peter's Basilica in Rome.
> Within the church is the famous Gabler Organ, a church organ that was built between 1735 and 1750 by Joseph Gabler. The organ has over 60 registers, 169 ranks, 63 voices and over 6600 pipes.


*Wikipedia*

Basilika, Weingarten by Lenatxu, on Flickr

Weingarten - Basilika St. Martin by Stefan Wirtz, on Flickr

basilica St. Martin Weingarten by Judith Kuhn, on Flickr

Weingarten Basilika Orgel by Hellebardius, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Liseux Basilica completed in 1954 is one of the largest 20th century churches by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

The massive cathedral porch welcomes visitors to Albi by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Monastery of Chorin in Brandenburg: A sultry afternoon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Castle Church in Szentendre by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

The late Gothic cathedral of Regensburg, formerly known as Ratisbon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parish church of the Assumption of Mary, Landsberg am Lech, Germany*

Landsberg am Lech - Kirche Mariä Himmelfahrt by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr


Landsberg am Lech, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


Landsberg am Lech, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr​

Landsberg am Lech – Pfarrkirche Mariä Himmelfahrt by Stefan Wirtz, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Liverpool Anglican Cathedral:
Liverpool Cathedral of Christ by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

Theth Albania










albanian.explorer Instagram


----------



## CikaPera (Dec 30, 2018)

World's largest mosaic composition inside St Sava's in Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Orihuela, Spain
El Patrón de Orihuela visita la Catedral by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monastery of Santa Maria de Vallbona, Catalonia, Spain*


> *Vallbona Abbey*, otherwise the *Monastery of Santa Maria de Vallbona* (Catalan: Santa Maria de Vallbona de les Monges; Spanish: El Real Monasterio de Santa María de Vallbona), is a Cistercian nunnery in Vallbona de les Monges, in the comarca of Urgell, Catalonia, Spain. Founded in the early 12th century, and built between then and the 14th century, it is one of the most important monastic sites in Catalonia. Its church represents an example of transition between Romanesque and Gothic architecture. The abbey was declared a national monument on 3 June 1931.


Source and more:* Wikipedia*

Monestir 7 by Jordi Castellà, on Flickr

Des del Claustre by Jordi Castellà, on Flickr

Monestir 6 by Jordi Castellà, on Flickr

Monestir 3 by Jordi Castellà, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Our Lady of Mercy, Barcelona, Spain*


> The *Basilica of Our Lady of Mercy* (Catalan: Basílica de la Mercè, Spanish: Basílica de la Merced) is a Baroque-style basilica in Barcelona, Catalonia. It was built between 1765 and 1775, being the work of Catalan architect Josep Mas i Dordal. The dome of the church is crowned with a statue of Our Lady that is visible from the seaside promenade near the drassanes. This church was the second in Barcelona to receive the title of minor basilica, preceded only by the Barcelona Cathedral. The title was granted in 1918 by Pope Benedict XV, commemorating the seven hundredth anniversary of the apparition of the Virgin to St. Peter Nolasco, founder of the Order of Mercy.


Source and more:* Wikipedia*

Placa de la Mercé by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Basílica de la Merced _in explore_ by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

Basílica de la Mercé by Fnikos, on Flickr

Basílica de la Mercè by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona Cathedral, Spain *


> The *Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia* (Catalan: Catedral de la Santa Creu i Santa Eulàlia), also known as *Barcelona Cathedral*, is the Gothic cathedral and seat of the Archbishop of Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. The cathedral was constructed from the thirteenth to fifteenth centuries, with the principal work done in the fourteenth century. The cloister, which encloses the Well of the Geese (Font de les Oques) was completed in 1448. In the late nineteenth century, the neo-Gothic façade was constructed over the nondescript exterior that was common to Catalan churches. The roof is notable for its gargoyles, featuring a wide range of animals, both domestic and mythical.


Source and more:* Wikipedia*

Catedral de Barcelona by Neverlan, on Flickr

Catedral de Barcelona by laura gonzalvez, on Flickr

Coro Catedral de Barcelona by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

巴塞隆納主教座堂 Catedral de Barcelona by Leo HSU, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parish of Our Lady of the Incarnation, Olvera, Spain*


> Dominating the area, like the top of a pyramid, is Parroquia de Nuestra Señora de la Encarnación (the *Parish of Our Lady of the Incarnation*) next to the Arabic Castle: it is the vertex of a white expanse of houses amongst olive groves. This church, in neoclassic style, was built by the orders of the Duke of Osuña in 1822 (which created a debt with the Olvera township by not investing the taxes in the improvement of the town) on the foundations of a small gothic- mudéjar (Andalucian Moorish) style church (conserving and incorporating a small baptismal room), which in turn was built on the foundations of an Arabic mosque. The work was finished in 1843, culminating in one of the greatest churches of the province, with dimensions worthy of cathedral. In 1936 republican revolutionaries burnt some of the icons and images along with the interior during the Spanish Civil War. In the interior are several frescos, stained glass windows of great value and images of the different phases of the death of Christ can be found, among them a Crucified Christ from the 16th century, discovered 15 years ago in the cellars of the building. The last restoration started in 1994 being closed to the congregation until the conclusion of works at the end of the 1999.


Source and more:* Wikipedia*

Olvera, Spain by campese, on Flickr

Olvera: Parroquia Nuestra Señora de la Encarnación - nave by ayjay3, on Flickr

Olvera, Spain - El Santuario de Nuestra Señora de Los Remedios by campese, on Flickr

Olvera: Parroquia Nuestra Señora de la Encarnación - organ by ayjay3, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Chiesa di San Francesco, Alghero Sardinia:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Another church on Sardinia, a bit of a spaghetti western style: 
(The Good, the Bad and the Ugly)


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Church "Nativity of the Virgin Mother" *
The *Monastery of Saint Ivan of Rila, Bulgaria*


https://rilskimanastir.org/en/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parish Church of St. Nicholas, Scheer, Germany*


> St. Nikolaus is the parish church of Scheer, a village near Sigmaringen in Baden-Württemberg.
> The church was built in gothic style, but between 1742 - 1755 it became a remodelling in baroque style by Nikolaus Schütz in cooperation with Joseph Anton Feuchtmayer (stucco) and Joseph Esperlin (frescos).. 1935 an earthquake destroyed the paintings and they were repainted.


Source: Flickr

St. Nikolaus, Scheer by Jonas Schauer, on Flickr

Interior of St. Nikolaus, Scheer by Jonas Schauer, on Flickr

Interior of St. Nikolaus, Scheer by Jonas Schauer, on Flickr

Interior of St. Nikolaus, Scheer by Jonas Schauer, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Beauvais:

Beauvais: Cathedral of St-Pierre by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

St Germer-de-Fly church dates 1150-1175 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Mary, Mother of the Church, Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


> The *Cathedral of Mary, Mother of the Church* also *Mostar Catholic Cathedral* in Mostar is one of four Roman Catholic cathedrals in Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is the seat of the Mostar-Duvno Bishopric currently led by Bishop Petar Palić.
> The construction of the new cathedral in a modern style began in 1974 with the excavations for the foundations. The project was completed in the summer of 1980, partly due to delays, changes in the original plan and architectural defects found in the presbytery area. The interior is decorated with stained glass and mosaics. During the Bosnian War the church was greatly damaged. Later it was rebuilt in its entirety.


Source and more:* Wikipedia*








*Wikipedia*

Cathedral of Mary Mother of the Church by Simon Geoghegan, on Flickr

Cathedral of Mary Mother of the Church by Simon Geoghegan, on Flickr






*Wikipedia*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bath Abbey, Bath, Somerset, England*


> *Bath Abbey* is a parish church of the Church of England and former Benedictine monastery in Bath, Somerset, England. Founded in the 7th century, it was reorganised in the 10th century and rebuilt in the 12th and 16th centuries; major restoration work was carried out by Sir George Gilbert Scott in the 1860s. It is one of the largest examples of Perpendicular Gothic architecture in the West Country. The medieval abbey church served as a sometime cathedral of a bishop.
> The church architecture is cruciform in plan and can seat up to 1,200 patrons. An active place of worship, it also hosts civic ceremonies, concerts and lectures. There is a heritage museum in the cellars.


Source and more:* Wikipedia*

Through the trees by Dunkable Bath, on Flickr

Bath-abbey-1024 by Ray B's world, on Flickr

Bath Abbey by Charles, on Flickr

bath Abbey by Chris Bond, on Flickr


----------

